# Birchbox March 2013



## vogliadivintage (Feb 18, 2013)

It's very, very early I know, but they've just released some pictures on the blog previewing what's going to happen in March's boxes.  Teases!

I think they're sampling eyeshadow next month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

Nail polish? In the far right v side.. what is that blue bottle? Makes me think of sexy, healthy hair. .


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2013)

I would loooooove some eyeshadow!  And yeah, that does look like nail polish... I got the green color club in my Feb box, but I'll take more!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nail polish? In the far right v side.. what is that blue bottle? Makes me think of sexy, healthy hair. .


 ooh, good eye!  I think that's exactly what that blue bottle is.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

> ooh, good eye! Â I think that's exactly what that blue bottle is.


 Hmm. . Lol, I saw their blog post and the pretty shadow the woman was wearing, so that could be fun. For the Healthy, Sexy Hair. .I was just in Ross/TJ Maxx and saw some of that brand, so the bottle is a fresh memory! Lol.. we shall see, I guess.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 18, 2013)

Just gettin' this thread in my updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2013)

ooh, yay! March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't even gotten my February box yet and I'm already looking forward to March!!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 18, 2013)

I always look forward to March!  It's when my town really comes alive after staying inside for the winter.  Everything just *feels* different.  The air is different, the rain is different, even the mud is different.  It's our reward for getting through November and February.  December and January aren't hard, but February is the loooooongest month of the year.  I don't care what the calendar says.  It already feels like it's been about five weeks long, and it's only the 18th.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel like CSI. 

I believe the red bottles on the left are Serge Normant Dry Oil and Dry Shampoo

The blue might be the Evolvh products

and the single eyeshadows look like the stila single shadows.
exciting!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 18, 2013)

Something to look forward to!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay!  I am ready for March!  March 2012 was good to me BB wise.  7 items to review and it weighed over 1lb!


----------



## JessP (Feb 18, 2013)

> Yay! Â I am ready for March! Â March 2012 was good to me BB wise. Â 7 items to review and it weighed over 1lb!


Oh wow! I bet that was awesome! Maybe they'll follow suit this year?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm excited for March! I still have yet to receive my Feb. box. Birchbox shipped my box to my billing address this month for some reason and my box was forwarded to my local post office. I don't have a way to get there though so hopefully I'll figure that out soon!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 19, 2013)

Is it just me, or have they finally started sending us bigger samples?  Maybe they've got more of us buying from their store with the pick 2 packs and are making enough money to step up their game a little?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or have they finally started sending us bigger samples?  Maybe they've got more of us buying from their store with the pick 2 packs and are making enough money to step up their game a little?


 I think this isn't  fair assessment. for the past 26 months the samples have been both large and small, in sort of a random way, since it really depends on the marketing budgets of the companies they partner with that month. 

And the subscription service is what makes up the bulk of their earnings. They have received 12 million in funding, and I believe they have somewhere upwards of 200k subscribers, at $10 a month, is 2 million a month, 24 million a year, I highly doubt the e commerce end of things makes even close to that.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this isn't  fair assessment. for the past 26 months the samples have been both large and small, in sort of a random way, since it really depends on the marketing budgets of the companies they partner with that month.
> 
> And the subscription service is what makes up the bulk of their earnings. They have received 12 million in funding, and I believe they have somewhere upwards of 200k subscribers, at $10 a month, is 2 million a month, 24 million a year, I highly doubt the e commerce end of things makes even close to that.


 I didn't realize all the samples were given to BB for free.  12 million in funding?  

I'd say it's a close call between the revenue of the sub service and their direct commerce business at this point.  I've read that half of the 200k subscribers buy full-sized items.  If that 100k is anything like me, I've definitely spent more in the shop than I have on the subscription service alone.  I imagine their goal is to keep increasing the shop, giving us incentives to spend and to ultimately make that their biggest source of revenue.  

The box is like a fishing tackle to get us to buy.  I've read that since they started they've become the leading retailer of Benta Berry in the states and even one of the leading retailers of Color Club.  They charge $8 a pop for one of those polishes you could probably find elsewhere for cheaper, but you buy it in their shop because you want to reach the limit to get their promotions, and it's a low priced item.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just gettin' this thread in my updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You know on the bottom of the page, before the reply box there is "unread posts / subscribe / search this thread / preference"? If you click the subscribe, you can set your subscription/notification options and it'll add it to your front page stream.

It's also one way to remove your subscription if you're done following a thread


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know on the bottom of the page, before the reply box there is "unread posts / subscribe / search this thread / preference"? If you click the subscribe, you can set your subscription/notification options and it'll add it to your front page stream.
> 
> It's also one way to remove your subscription if you're done following a thread


 That is how I go about subscribing to threads, but where is the front page stream? I don't think I'm using this website correctly or to it's full potential.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, now I'm going to have to go back and see what was in my March 2012 box! You have me thinking about that now! LOL


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 19, 2013)

So excited for March already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is how I go about subscribing to threads, but where is the front page stream? I don't think I'm using this website correctly or to it's full potential.


 lol it's just the stream on the front page of all your subscriptions. If you hover over the thread, you should see something ilek "subscriptions:  Birchbox February 2013 " And you can click the X to unsubscribe.


----------



## libedon (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know on the bottom of the page, before the reply box there is "unread posts / subscribe / search this thread / preference"? If you click the subscribe, you can set your subscription/notification options and it'll add it to your front page stream.
> 
> It's also one way to remove your subscription if you're done following a thread


 There is actually a subscribe button at the top of the thread. It's a black box with a yellow star and it says subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## libedon (Feb 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm probably wrong, but the bottles on the right look like Manna Kadar's Illuminator bottle - they have a tall lid like that. But they're not that skinny, so probably not. Please let there be shadows! !!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello March-bring it on BB!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't even received my second box for February yet, but I am excited for March as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 19, 2013)

I figured I would come over here and stalk the thread while still waiting for my 2nd Feb. box.

You know, 5 months ago I thought the ladies with 2-3 boxes were a bit crazy.




Now I have joined you and regret not doing it sooner.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 19, 2013)

the blue bottles also look like the st. tropez tanning mouse. but im not sure BB would go that route.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see what we are getting for March, when do they upload the spoiler vid?


----------



## gemstone (Feb 19, 2013)

> Can't wait to see what we are getting for March, when do they upload the spoiler vid?


 They usually do it between the 2nd-5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 19, 2013)

thank u  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soon!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2013)

> > I think this isn't Â fair assessment. for the past 26 months the samples have been both large and small, in sort of a random way, since it really depends on the marketing budgets of the companies they partner with that month.Â  And the subscription service is what makes up the bulk of their earnings. They have received 12 million in funding, and I believe they have somewhere upwards of 200k subscribers, at $10 a month, is 2 million a month, 24 million a year, I highly doubt the e commerce end of things makes even close to that.Â
> 
> 
> I didn't realize all the samples were given to BB for free. Â 12 million in funding? Â  I'd say it's a close call between the revenue of the sub service and their direct commerce business at this point. Â I've read that half of the 200k subscribers buy full-sized items. Â If that 100k is anything like me, I've definitely spent more in the shop than I have on the subscription service alone. Â I imagine their goal is to keep increasing the shop, giving us incentives to spend and to ultimately make that their biggest source of revenue. Â  The box is like a fishing tackle to get us to buy. Â I've read that since they started they've become the leading retailer of Benta Berry in the states and even one of the leading retailers of Color Club. Â They charge $8 a pop for one of those polishes you could probably find elsewhere for cheaper, but you buy it in their shop because you want to reach the limit to get their promotions, and it's a low priced item. Â


 The shop is probably close to 90 percent of Birchbox's revenue. On a side note, my TJ Maxx has Color Club box sets of 7 from like Spring 2012 for 9 bucks. I bought Blue-Ming off the Birchbox website, it's included in the set at TJ Maxx, and I could have gotten 6 other polishes on the set for only a buck more than I spent for 1.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 20, 2013)

> the blue bottles also look like the st. tropez tanning mouse. but im not sure BB would go that route.


 I saw this and first thing I thought was, 'Uh oh. Oh, yes, they would.' I've never heard of St. Tropez Tanning Mousse, but if it has anything to do with fake tanning, Birchbox loves that kinda thing way too much.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 20, 2013)

> I saw this and first thing I thought was, 'Uh oh. Oh, yes, they would.' I've never heard of St. Tropez Tanning Mousse, but if it has anything to do with fake tanning, Birchbox loves that kinda thing way too much.


 I looooove the tanning mousse! I also have the mitt, which i think is key, your fingers don't the fake tanner darkness and it spreads easily and totally evenly. I am pretty pale so I love that I don't have to use much product to look like i have had some sun. It's very natural looking on me.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw this and first thing I thought was, 'Uh oh. Oh, yes, they would.' I've never heard of St. Tropez Tanning Mousse, but if it has anything to do with fake tanning, Birchbox loves that kinda thing way too much.


oh wow really? im new to BB so I wasnt sure but yes the St. Tropez Line you can buy at Sephora and its pretty pricey. They have a variation of what the bottle looks like depending on what type of tanning product it is:







the black bottle is what made me think of it. they also have normal square like lotion bottles too. but looking back at the picture it doesnt match quite well so maybe it isnt, hehe.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 20, 2013)

Bleck - hope I never see a fake tanner in my boxes.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 20, 2013)

If they add St. Tropez in a box I'd def sign up.


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 20, 2013)

Hooray! So glad that there are already spoilers up for March.


----------



## Brainwall (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh man I can't wait. I've been checking my email like there is going to be a shipping code sent.. but then I realize that it is only the 20th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I've gone mad. I signed up mid-January and have only received two boxes, but have already spent over 150 bucks in the shop and I have 75 dollars of stuff in my cart at the moment and I am itching to click "checkout." I'm pretty sure I need that The Balm NUDE palette... Decisions. I think I'd be completely happy to get a second part time job just to fund my new-found makeup obsession. I can't believe I was using crappy stuff for so long. I really look forward to doing my makeup every day now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think I'll wait though and see if they send eyeshadow for March. *Crossing my fingers!*


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man I can't wait. I've been checking my email like there is going to be a shipping code sent.. but then I realize that it is only the 20th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I've gone mad. I signed up mid-January and have only received two boxes, but have already spent over 150 bucks in the shop and I have 75 dollars of stuff in my cart at the moment and I am itching to click "checkout." I'm pretty sure I need that The Balm NUDE palette... Decisions. I think I'd be completely happy to get a second part time job just to fund my new-found makeup obsession. I can't believe I was using crappy stuff for so long. I really look forward to doing my makeup every day now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think I'll wait though and see if they send eyeshadow for March. *Crossing my fingers!*


I'd sign up for Hautelook! I picked up Nude Tude for like $16 when it was on there. Whenever theBalm goes on HL, it's always 50% off and I'm pretty sure every time they have had NudeTude!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man I can't wait. I've been checking my email like there is going to be a shipping code sent.. but then I realize that it is only the 20th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I've gone mad. I signed up mid-January and have only received two boxes, but have already spent over 150 bucks in the shop and I have 75 dollars of stuff in my cart at the moment and I am itching to click "checkout." I'm pretty sure I need that The Balm NUDE palette... Decisions. I think I'd be completely happy to get a second part time job just to fund my new-found makeup obsession. I can't believe I was using crappy stuff for so long. I really look forward to doing my makeup every day now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think I'll wait though and see if they send eyeshadow for March. *Crossing my fingers!*


 ditto to bbbrandnewww!!! I just got my Hautelook order yesterday, and I picked up the Mary Lou-Manizer, Sexy Mama Translucent powder, AND the Nude Tude palette for about $40.   I figure it's worth it to get The Balm stuff 1/2 off and save my BB points for something that never goes on sale!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd sign up for Hautelook! I picked up Nude Tude for like $16 when it was on there. Whenever theBalm goes on HL, it's always 50% off and I'm pretty sure every time they have had NudeTude!





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ditto to bbbrandnewww!!! I just got my Hautelook order yesterday, and I picked up the Mary Lou-Manizer, Sexy Mama Translucent powder, AND the Nude Tude palette for about $40.   I figure it's worth it to get The Balm stuff 1/2 off and save my BB points for something that never goes on sale!


 Is it normal for Hautelook to take forever to ship?  I still haven't received my theBalm order, which I placed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> > I'd sign up for Hautelook! I picked up Nude Tude for like $16 when it was on there. Whenever theBalm goes on HL, it's always 50% off and I'm pretty sure every time they have had NudeTude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep...it can take weeks. Plus the $7 flat shipping turns me off.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

> > I'd sign up for Hautelook! I picked up Nude Tude for like $16 when it was on there. Whenever theBalm goes on HL, it's always 50% off and I'm pretty sure every time they have had NudeTude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep...it can take weeks. Plus the $7 flat shipping turns me off.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it normal for Hautelook to take forever to ship?  I still haven't received my theBalm order, which I placed 3 weeks ago.


Yeah, I really have to like something to wait that long for it and pay for the shipping. My last order took over a month to get to me. Worth it if you get a great buy and don't need it right away.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got my nude tude from hautelook when it was on sale there. Their shipping is soooo slow and felt dumb buying 1 thing and paying $7 for shipping. Oh well, I'm really glad I got Nudetude for half off though!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep...it can take weeks. Plus the $7 flat shipping turns me off.





> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I really have to like something to wait that long for it and pay for the shipping. My last order took over a month to get to me. Worth it if you get a great buy and don't need it right away.


 If I had known that, I would have just purchased the Sexy Mama.  I guess I've been spoiled by Birchbox &amp; Sephora's fast shipping.  *heavy sigh*  Oh well.  I don't actually NEED anything I ordered, but I am *so* impatient.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, HL shipping sucks but usually it ropes me into buying numerous things since it's not justifiable shipping wise for just one. But theBalm usually has a ton of stuff, so if you're looking to pick up stuff it's worth it if you don't need it any time soon. TheBalm seems to take longer than anything else that I've ordered from HL.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 20, 2013)

I got my Meet matte nude from HL and it finally got here last week. The estimate was between 18-22 of feb so it actually came early.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shop is probably close to 90 percent of Birchbox's revenue. On a side note, my TJ Maxx has Color Club box sets of 7 from like Spring 2012 for 9 bucks. I bought Blue-Ming off the Birchbox website, it's included in the set at TJ Maxx, and I could have gotten 6 other polishes on the set for only a buck more than I spent for 1.





> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't realize all the samples were given to BB for free.  12 million in funding?
> 
> ...


 Venture Capital funding, its the money any early stage tech start up gets when they are looking to go beyond an idea, most founders can't bring an idea to a company.

I know two of the investors who were part of their Angel (rich individuals giving personal money for shares in the company) they also invested in my boyfriends start up.

I have to disagree with the show being 90% of their revenue, everything I get from the shop is free, which is like $200/year they "lose" and I know half a dozen other girls who only shop with points, I actually have a couple people who know the birchbox girls, I think I will ask not for specifics, but how much of their business is e-commerce vs. monthly sub

and yes, they partner with brands to push those brands samples, think like the sephora samples, all the samples come out of the marketing budget from the company. It's actually a better way to get samples, there are other sample services they buy old ass makeup from resellers that the actual company had nothing to do with. Birchbox aligns themselves with the brands they push and probably split the profit from shop purchases. 

The companies partner for exposure, but they have to be getting some percentage of the sales as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the blue bottles also look like the st. tropez tanning mouse. but im not sure BB would go that route.
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo!!!! I try to keep an open mind about products, but self tanners are the number one product I would be happy if I never saw again. My last breakup with BB was spurred partially by getting several boxes of nearly all packets, and partially getting self tanners every month they were offered. Sigh....


 I LOVE the St. Tropez, I literally ran out of my bottle yesterday, its one of the few products I consistently use and have to repurchase. I am debating getting the Dark one next seeing as this next bottle will cover summer.

It's wayyy cheaper than spray tanning and not going to kill me like tanning beds. 

I grew up in an area with lots of sun and I was tan all my life, now I'm pasty living in the overcast fog town of San Fran.

St. Tropez helps hide the pasty.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I had known that, I would have just purchased the Sexy Mama.  I guess I've been spoiled by Birchbox &amp; Sephora's fast shipping.  *heavy sigh*  Oh well.  I don't actually NEED anything I ordered, but I am *so* impatient.


 Just for next time, hautelook always says ships: feb 17-feb 24 or whatever on their sales, that way you know. I think it has something to do with them not having the inventory and just ordering what they sell from the manufacturer. Its annoying, but they do disclose how long it will be until it ships. Once it ships its just regular UPS ground.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 21, 2013)

I signed up for HL - but ladies please be honest with me - is it really really worth it?


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for HL - but ladies please be honest with me - is it really really worth it?


I got a $75 dollar makeup brush set for $25+shipping. So yeah it can be worth it if it is something you want. I would NEVER spend $75 on a set of brushes.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE the St. Tropez, I literally ran out of my bottle yesterday, its one of the few products I consistently use and have to repurchase. I am debating getting the Dark one next seeing as this next bottle will cover summer.
> 
> ...


 I like pasty me.




I have never been one to tan I have always just preferred my pale look.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 21, 2013)

One of the things that surprises me most about the bb facebook mob, is how many people go there to complain that their box is "horrible" because they are missing a sample!  It is crazy to me that none of them think to just contact customer service, i even saw someone say NO when bb told them to email about it!


----------



## Jackieblue (Feb 21, 2013)

> I signed up for HL - but ladies please be honest with me - is it really really worth it?


 It is for me. The last thing I bought from them was some Wildfox Couture jewelry I really wanted, and it was a great deal. If it's an item you've been stalking and you don't have to have it very fast, you can find some great deals. It's kind of like RueLaLa...you have to know what the real going price is to know whether it is truly a good deal. Sometimes with Rue I have to wait for the clearance for it to really be worth it.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for HL - but ladies please be honest with me - is it really really worth it?


 I've only made one purchase from them because they sent me a $15 gift card code for Valentine's Day. I got a Stila smudge pot and Betsey Johnson sunglasses for $20 including shipping so I was pretty pleased with that. They definitely have a lot of high-end clothing &amp; jewelry that is out of my price range even when it's on sale, but I've seen great deals on makeup.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I was looking at some of the "sale stuff," and just about near pooped myself at the prices!  I just can't fathom paying 70 bucks for a Tshirt!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 21, 2013)

> I signed up for HL - but ladies please be honest with me - is it really really worth it?


Heck yes. I got a brand new palette that just came out in January for 50% off.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE the St. Tropez, I literally ran out of my bottle yesterday, its one of the few products I consistently use and have to repurchase. I am debating getting the Dark one next seeing as this next bottle will cover summer.
> 
> ...


 LOOOOOVE St.Tropez too! It is so natural looking. I am always shocked when i hear people, especially pale pasty people, complain about getting tanning products in their birchbox and say it doesn't fit their profile.... DUH its because you are pasty pale! Who do you think they are going to send it to, tan or dark skinned women?!  I think that most people who dislike self tanning products have used a bad one and turned orange and then it became a turnoff. If they tried a good one like St.Tropez they may think differently. Thats just my opinion...and for those of you who still disagree i completely understand, because no matter what anyone says I will NEVER be happy to get any sort fragrance/perfume in my birchbox, even if you tell me I am stinky &amp; need it


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOOOOOVE St.Tropez too! It is so natural looking. I am always shocked when i hear people, especially pale pasty people, complain about getting tanning products in their birchbox and say it doesn't fit their profile.... DUH its because you are pasty pale! Who do you think they are going to send it to, tan or dark skinned women?!  I think that most people who dislike self tanning products have used a bad one and turned orange and then it became a turnoff. If they tried a good one like St.Tropez they may think differently. Thats just my opinion...and for those of you who still disagree i completely understand, because no matter what anyone says I will NEVER be happy to get any sort fragrance/perfume in my birchbox, even if you tell me I am stinky &amp; need it


 Its hard to explain to people that there are better and worse self tanners. St. Tropez is so green tinted that don't get the cheeto orange color like the cheep-o bottles. 

and yea, it kinda makes sense to send the tanning products to the lighter spectrum of skin tones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm trying to hold out for a sephora promo code or something to order a new bottle, but I just ordered a north face fleece so there went pretty much all my extra spending money.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm on the pale and proud wagon, but that doesn't mean it upsets me to get self tanner in a box.  It might not be my favorite thing but I'm not insulted by it.  I ended up trying the Comodynes and liking it well enough, still not something I'd buy or use regularly (only when I'm the whitest person in a wedding and don't want to mess up the lighting with my reflection) but it worked and looked good.  Plenty of people love their freckles, does that mean they shouldn't send full coverage foundation?


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 21, 2013)

My skin tone is olive and i don't like tanning... i recieved the Comodynes wipes last year and tried them out of curiousity on my feet and they ended up looking orange like cheetos!  I really hope i dont get anymore tanning samples!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on the pale and proud wagon, but that doesn't mean it upsets me to get self tanner in a box.  It might not be my favorite thing but I'm not insulted by it.  I ended up trying the Comodynes and liking it well enough, still not something I'd buy or use regularly (only when I'm the whitest person in a wedding and don't want to mess up the lighting with my reflection) but it worked and looked good.  Plenty of people love their freckles, does that mean they shouldn't send full coverage foundation?


Feel the same way.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 21, 2013)

> Feel the same way.


 +1 I'll seriously try anything once, how else do you figure out what you hate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone see makecolour's pic on Instagram tonight? Looks like they are in the March box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dislike tanning products because I LIKE being pale. I have no interest in being tan, naturally or artificially. I am very pink toned and am unable to tan anyway, so even the slightest bit of bronzer or self tanner looks unnatural on me.
> 
> ...


 giiiiiirl... you and me both.  I've always been so incredibly pale, but skin cancer runs on BOTH sides of my family, so I'm not about to hop out there and start baking.  Every fake tanner I've ever tried makes me look like an Oompa Loompa on a Cheetos binge, so I just channel my inner Jane Austen and rock my alabaster skin.  

I'm so excited I found the Missha BB Cream.  42 SPF? _Bring it_.  Hopefully, I won't even need a separate "summer" foundation shade this year!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone see makecolour's pic on Instagram tonight? Looks like they are in the March box!


 
Ooh, exciting!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 21, 2013)

THIS LOOKS AWESOME. 







> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone see makecolour's pic on Instagram tonight? Looks like they are in the March box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> giiiiiirl... you and me both.  I've always been so incredibly pale, but skin cancer runs on BOTH sides of my family, so I'm not about to hop out there and start baking.  *Every fake tanner I've ever tried makes me look like an Oompa Loompa on a Cheetos binge, *so I just channel my inner Jane Austen and rock my alabaster skin.
> 
> I'm so excited I found the Missha BB Cream.  42 SPF? _Bring it_.  Hopefully, I won't even need a separate "summer" foundation shade this year!


 LMAO! That's awesome! I don't really ever need a fake tanner, well maybe when I'm up in NY. But when I'm back home I go to the beach at least once a month &lt;3 I miss home 



 Also I'm afraid to look like an Oompa Loompa too!


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOOOOOVE St.Tropez too! It is so natural looking. I am always shocked when i hear people, especially pale pasty people, complain about getting tanning products in their birchbox and say it doesn't fit their profile.... DUH its because you are pasty pale! Who do you think they are going to send it to, tan or dark skinned women?!  I think that most people who dislike self tanning products have used a bad one and turned orange and then it became a turnoff. If they tried a good one like St.Tropez they may think differently. Thats just my opinion...and for those of you who still disagree i completely understand, because no matter what anyone says I will NEVER be happy to get any sort fragrance/perfume in my birchbox, even if you tell me I am stinky &amp; need it


wow....... not everyone wants to look tan... i find pale skin beautiful i wish i could be even lighter than i am!


----------



## msbelle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its hard to explain to people that there are better and worse self tanners. St. Tropez is so green tinted that don't get the cheeto orange color like the cheep-o bottles.
> 
> ...



I just received my St. Tropez self tanner yesterday. It is the TSV on QVC March 12. The large 16.9 oz bronzing mousse with two mitts is about $60 with s&amp;h &amp; tax. They have it on three payments right now but I don't know if they will have them on the day they present it. The item number is A234660 for one shipment, or A234670 for auto delivery. There is one on Amazon I also want to try out called St. Moriz Instant Self Tanning Mousse in dark. The beauty bloggers give it great reviews.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 22, 2013)

Ahhh, my pale fair friends lol...I'm right there with you! I have a strong Irish heritage so I've got that peaches n cream pale complexion as well, and honestly, cant tan, wont tan, will never tan...it would just look bizarre on me! lol Luckily, my hubby just adores my fair skin and never wants me to tan. It wouldnt really matter if I received a tanning product though, I'd just give it to a friend


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> giiiiiirl... you and me both.  I've always been so incredibly pale, but skin cancer runs on BOTH sides of my family, so I'm not about to hop out there and start baking.  Every fake tanner I've ever tried makes me look like an Oompa Loompa on a Cheetos binge, so I just channel my inner Jane Austen and rock my alabaster skin.
> 
> I'm so excited I found the Missha BB Cream.  42 SPF? _Bring it_.  Hopefully, I won't even need a separate "summer" foundation shade this year!


 That's what I was trying to say about the St. Tropez, its literally the only one I have ever tried (and 10000 other glowing reviews back me up on this claim) that DOESN'T TURN YOU ORANGE. No matter how light you are, or dark it seriously looks bronzed. Now its a different story if you don't like your skin tanned, but for girls who can't tan because they turn pink and roast instead of tan, this can help you overcome that.

Also there is a lot of new research coming out saying that any amount of sun exposure you get *as long as you never get burned *doesn't affect your chances of getting cancer.. and Vitamin D is really good for you, plus it does wonders for people who have acne prone skin.

Thankfully my skin holds a suntan really really well, I can generally go months without losing the tan line... I still have one from one day out at the pool in Vegas in Sept. lol, I just like to boost it for events. 

but then again, every day or body kills off one cell that if left alone would cause cancer, so you are at risk for cancer every day regardless of exposure.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone see makecolour's pic on Instagram tonight? Looks like they are in the March box!


 Sadly if I had to guess those are for Birchbox UK. 

also... 45 followers, really? I don't trust any brands legitimacy with under 10k followers minimum.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 22, 2013)

...yeah now that I think of it we don't usually get cool stuff like this and it probably is from Birchbox UK. 

I looooove weseebeauty's website from a design/art standpoint. I think everything on there is incredibly beautiful. I know they don't have many followers, but weseebeauty/MAKE is still fairly new (right? correct me if i'm wrong) and its not like, super well known or anything. The foundation's concept is micro-finance-y in nature. I think the concept/foundation/brand as a whole is such a wonderful idea and their makeup line intrigues me. That being said, yeah, I hope we see their stuff in our boxes 



 Their products look sooooo pretty and simple!

ETA: they're giving out free samples with orders. so tempting.

http://www.vanityfair.com/online/beauty/2013/01/We-See-Beauty-Paving-the-Way-for-a-More-Beautiful-World



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly if I had to guess those are for Birchbox UK.
> 
> also... 45 followers, really? I don't trust any brands legitimacy with under 10k followers minimum.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 22, 2013)

> wow....... not everyone wants to look tan... i find pale skin beautiful i wish i could be even lighter than i am!


 Yeah but you shouldn't be offended if they send you fake tanning stuff. They aren't telling you pale is bad, but a ton of women do want to be tan and I'm glad they are pushing the fake tan, so more women will try it over the really harmful methods.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly if I had to guess those are for Birchbox UK.
> 
> also... 45 followers, really? I don't trust any brands legitimacy with under 10k followers minimum.


Starlooks only has 2,500 and they happen to be a awesome company. You could be missing some great stuff if you use a brands number of followers as a baseline for legitimacy.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Starlooks only has 2,500 and they happen to be a awesome company. You could be missing some great stuff if you use a brands number of followers as a baseline for legitimacy.


 I agree. Besides, some companies are more aggressive about their social media presence than others, and this doesn't make them any more or less legitimate, just perhaps less well-known or branded, particularly among the younger more tech-friendly set. That being said....45 is pretty low. If an individual can easily top a company that's kind of a red flag.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 22, 2013)

It feels like there is some hate going on just because some people don't want a tanner in their boxes. 




 (Maybe I am reading into it)

I'm one of those who don't want it. I'm not offended - that would be silly.  I would rather slather myself in high SPF and let my olive toned skin do what it normally does.  I don't like the baked look but I like that my skin warms up a bit after some sun.  I worked night shift for many years and even though I work in the day now - I'm inside from sun up to sun down.  I need my Vit. D! 





I just don't like them, but I think it's great for those who can rock it.


----------



## gemstone (Feb 22, 2013)

> Starlooks only has 2,500 and they happen to be a awesome company. You could be missing some great stuff if you use a brands number of followers as a baseline for legitimacy.


 Yup and jouer only has 1500, and they are big enough to be sold at (some) nordstroms


----------



## AMaas (Feb 22, 2013)

I know there's been a lot of talk about self tanning, but I wonder if the blue bottles are Moroccanoil? I just saw an Allure Instagram pic today and they showed a couple of bottles that reminded me of the preview of the Birchbox sneak peek vid. BB definitely seems to be on a hair/volume/curl kick lately...


----------



## jnm9jem (Feb 22, 2013)

heres to hoping that this month will be better than my last...


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 22, 2013)

In a fb contest from birchbox. Mirenesse lip bomb in the background. Spoiler?


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE Mirenesse. A bit overpriced, but it's the ONLY brand I've tried that makes a lip gloss that is not sticky and gives a great color. I also love the lip bombs too!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE Mirenesse. A bit overpriced, but it's the ONLY brand I've tried that makes a lip gloss that is not sticky and gives a great color. I also love the lip bombs too!


 I can see some people being upset if they send the same item Ipsy has sent before. I wouldnt mind getting one since I wasn't subscribed to Ipsy when they were sent out.


----------



## katie danielle (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can see some people being upset if they send the same item Ipsy has sent before. I wouldnt mind getting one since I wasn't subscribed to Ipsy when they were sent out.


 Meh, it would be pretty lame to complain about a repeat from ANOTHER sub service lol. I'm sure the Facebook mob will though. And probably angrily witch that Birchbox is copying Ipsy or something.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 22, 2013)

Ehhhh...yeah....dupe samples are sent through diff sub services all the time. That's just the particular company getting their name out there in various boxes. Wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 22, 2013)

That's what trade lists are for. Dupes of products you don't want, or just getting rid of products you don't want. Even if I get something I don't want, I get excited because I know I can usually trade for something I do!


----------



## MrsMeow (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh, it would be pretty lame to complain about a repeat from ANOTHER sub service lol.* I'm sure the Facebook mob will though. And probably angrily witch that Birchbox is copying Ipsy or something.*


 You know that's what they will do.  Ugh, BB's FB page is the worst.

I'm excited for March.  But...I'm excited for every month, so...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh, it would be pretty lame to complain about a repeat from ANOTHER sub service lol. I'm sure the Facebook mob will though. And probably angrily witch that Birchbox is copying Ipsy or something.


 I hate reading most of the comments posted on BBs  fb page, some of the people there are profesional complainers lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate reading most of the comments posted on BBs  fb page, some of the people there are profesional complainers lol.


 LOL at "professional complainers".


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Starlooks only has 2,500 and they happen to be a awesome company. You could be missing some great stuff if you use a brands number of followers as a baseline for legitimacy.


 Its a really easy way to eliminate a lot of illegitimate stuff in life, if the page is active and responding to people then it's probably okay, 

but then again social media pays all my bills and affords me lots of things, so I look at it with a much more discerning eye

the best indication is actually the engagement you get on your social media, if you have 1000 followers and get 100 RT's every time, that's at crazy Justin Bieber engagement, and you obviously are well liked by your fans.

conversely if you have 100,000 fans and get 3 RT's then chances are you paid money for fake fans and when I see that I question their motives, fake promotion could be a sign of other sketchy business practices.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I loved the lip bomb we got from Ipsy a few months ago, so I wouldn't mind if BB sent us more. But I'm sure this spoiler is really for the Sedu argan oil if anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm moving to the lake this summer and I'm a pale girl that just doesn't tan- I'm really hoping to get a sample of the st tropez- I've been looking for a good self tanner for years- I usually use Sally Hansen spray- it's still a little Oompa lumpa-ish.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  I am ready for March!  March 2012 was good to me BB wise.  7 items to review and it weighed over 1lb!


 Whaaaat! I got 5 items (one of which was a tiny perfume sample, one of which was a piece of chocolate) totally jealous!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 23, 2013)

> > Yay! Â I am ready for March! Â March 2012 was good to me BB wise. Â 7 items to review and it weighed over 1lb!
> 
> 
> Whaaaat! I got 5 items (one of which was a tiny perfume sample, one of which was a piece of chocolate) totally jealous!


 Bb sent chocolate last march? I got the teen vogue box that month.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 23, 2013)

The teen vogue box was my first box &amp; my fav to date- I actually just did my nails tonight with the Essie a cut above that I got from thÃ t box- awesome pink sparkles


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The teen vogue box was my first box &amp; my fav to date- I actually just did my nails tonight with the Essie a cut above that I got from thÃ t box- awesome pink sparkles


 I really want Essie nail polish in box sooner or later. I can't seem to be able to justify going out and buying it because it is so expensive and OPI is just as good and a little less expensive, but I really do want at least one bottle of Essie nail polish.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 24, 2013)

I would be super bummed if Essie was in any of the sub boxes. I think they are poor quality and idk not worth my money to be in a box.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 24, 2013)

I believe Opi ($9) is more expensive retail than Essie ($8) but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe Opi ($9) is more expensive retail than Essie ($8) but that's neither here nor there.


 yep, though Ulta pretty consistently has them 3 for 2, so that brings them down a little. I only get OPI's when my mom is paying  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just wait for 2-3 China Glaze collections to come out, then I order $2.99 bottles from e-tailers. It has to be a super unique polish for me to want to spend anything over $5 retail. Espescially now that I got 9 Deborah Lippmann and 8 Butter Londons for like $5 a piece. My savings bar has been set pretty high.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 24, 2013)

I was just thinking how nice it would be to get my  hands on another Mirenesse lip bomb XD Considering BB's are $10 and the lip bombs are $35 (I think) I would not be upset, even to get a backup colour


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 24, 2013)

This will sound super nerdy but one of my friends taught me how to coupon at Walgreens so I save up all my register rewards/points from my real purchases to use toward Essie polish! It makes me feel better. My mom is a school teacher but she is a licensed nail technician so for the past 20 years she does nails in the summer. ANYWAY she is super loyal to OPI. About 7? years ago Essie sent her like 20 bottles of polish for her to "consider" for her salon. She (and i was too) was just like WTF never heard of this brand/this is not OPI... No clue what happened to them now and I'm kicking myself for not snagging them from her office anyway!



> I really want Essie nail polish in box sooner or later. I can't seem to be able to justify going out and buying it because it is so expensive and OPI is just as good and a little less expensive, but I really do want at least one bottle of Essie nail polish.Â


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOOOOOVE St.Tropez too! It is so natural looking. I am always shocked when i hear people, especially pale pasty people, complain about getting tanning products in their birchbox and say it doesn't fit their profile.... DUH its because you are pasty pale! Who do you think they are going to send it to, tan or dark skinned women?!  I think that most people who dislike self tanning products have used a bad one and turned orange and then it became a turnoff. If they tried a good one like St.Tropez they may think differently. Thats just my opinion...and for those of you who still disagree i completely understand, because no matter what anyone says I will NEVER be happy to get any sort fragrance/perfume in my birchbox, even if you tell me I am stinky &amp; need it


 I have to admit, I find this a bit offensive. Not everyone wants to be tanned, myself included. I am not "pasty pale" as you called it and I do not dislike tanning products because I have used a bad one. In fact, I've never once used any sort of tanning product and don't plan to. I know that you probably didn't mean any harm but your choice of words do come across wrong. You have to realize that BB subscribers DO have a right to complain about receiving tanning products in their subscription since tanning is something that people may or may not engage in. Since BB is predominately a makeup subscription, by including items like tanners, it will become a "throw away" or essentially useless item for MANY, MANY people. I know that same logic could apply to other things like mascara, perfume etc. but at least things like that are expected and therefore more "acceptable" to receive. It would be like BB throwing in a pair of swimming trunks, not everyone swims nor would they be in everyones size. BB should just stick to more universal items. 

With that being said, I definitely wouldn't be offended if I ever received a tanning product but, it's without a doubt something I don't want to get because it would be absolutely useless. Besides possibly receiving a self-tanner, I'm really looking forward to March! I would absolutely LOVE receiving eyeshadow.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have to admit, I find this a bit offensive. Not everyone wants to be tanned, myself included.* I am not "pasty pale" as you called it and I do not dislike tanning products because I have used a bad one. In fact, I've never once used any sort of tanning product and don't plan to. I know that you probably didn't mean any harm but your choice of words do come across wrong. You have to realize that BB subscribers DO have a right to complain about receiving tanning products in their subscription since tanning is something that people may or may not engage in. Since BB is predominately a makeup subscription, by including items like tanners, it will become a "throw away" or essentially useless item for MANY, MANY people. I know that same logic could apply to other things like mascara, perfume etc. but at least things like that are expected and therefore more "acceptable" to receive. It would be like BB throwing in a pair of swimming trunks, not everyone swims nor would they be in everyones size. BB should just stick to more universal items.
> 
> With that being said, I definitely wouldn't be offended if I ever received a tanning product but, it's without a doubt something I don't want to get because it would be absolutely useless. Besides possibly receiving a self-tanner, I'm really looking forward to March! I would absolutely LOVE receiving eyeshadow.


----------



## Moonittude (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to admit, I find this a bit offensive. Not everyone wants to be tanned, myself included. I am not "pasty pale" as you called it and I do not dislike tanning products because I have used a bad one. In fact, I've never once used any sort of tanning product and don't plan to. I know that you probably didn't mean any harm but your choice of words do come across wrong. You have to realize that BB subscribers DO have a right to complain about receiving tanning products in their subscription since tanning is something that people may or may not engage in. Since BB is predominately a makeup subscription, by including items like tanners, it will become a "throw away" or essentially useless item for MANY, MANY people. I know that same logic could apply to other things like mascara, perfume etc. but at least things like that are expected and therefore more "acceptable" to receive. It would be like BB throwing in a pair of swimming trunks, not everyone swims nor would they be in everyones size. BB should just stick to more universal items.
> 
> With that being said, I definitely wouldn't be offended if I ever received a tanning product but, it's without a doubt something I don't want to get because it would be absolutely useless. Besides possibly receiving a self-tanner, I'm really looking forward to March! I would absolutely LOVE receiving eyeshadow.


Personally, I only tan by accident, and when I do, I'm always bummed about it. Not everyone looks good with a tan. I just believe that most people look better in their natural skin tone. I also read an article recently, about how self tanners make skin more susceptible to sun damage. I wouldn't be happy to get self tanning products in my bb, but it wouldn't offend me unless I got multiple self tanners over the summer, to the point where I might feel like it was being pushed on me. I just think the attitude that pale skin is unattractive or unacceptable is offensive. But I'm not saying that anyone was saying that. lol


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Personally, I only tan by accident, and when I do, I'm always bummed about it. Not everyone looks good with a tan.* I just believe that most people look better in their natural skin tone. I also read an article recently, about how self tanners make skin more susceptible to sun damage. I wouldn't be happy to get self tanning products in my bb, but it wouldn't offend me unless I got multiple self tanners over the summer, to the point where I might feel like it was being pushed on me. I just think the attitude that pale skin is unattractive or unacceptable is offensive. But I'm not saying that anyone was saying that. lol


 This is me! I've never wanted a tan and I'm one of the people who don't look good with one either. I'm naturally _extremely_ yellow. On the few occasions that I've gotten a tan (by accident) it just looked extremely odd on me, I much prefer my natural skintone


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






   the



    lol....I love my "pasty pale" skin!


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm a china-doll complexion, with dark hair, dark eyes, pale skin, and pink-without-blush cheekbones. A tan looks absurd on my face, and no sample of self-tanner is gonna cover both my arms and legs. I much prefer just not getting skin cancer to tanning, as I have a horrible family history of it (skin cancer, not tanning).


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to admit, I find this a bit offensive. Not everyone wants to be tanned, myself included. I am not "pasty pale" as you called it and I do not dislike tanning products because I have used a bad one. In fact, I've never once used any sort of tanning product and don't plan to. I know that you probably didn't mean any harm but your choice of words do come across wrong. You have to realize that BB subscribers DO have a right to complain about receiving tanning products in their subscription since tanning is something that people may or may not engage in. Since BB is predominately a makeup subscription, by including items like tanners, it will become a "throw away" or essentially useless item for MANY, MANY people. I know that same logic could apply to other things like mascara, perfume etc. but at least things like that are expected and therefore more "acceptable" to receive. It would be like BB throwing in a pair of swimming trunks, not everyone swims nor would they be in everyones size. BB should just stick to more universal items.
> 
> With that being said, I definitely wouldn't be offended if I ever received a tanning product but, it's without a doubt something I don't want to get because it would be absolutely useless. Besides possibly receiving a self-tanner, I'm really looking forward to March! I would absolutely LOVE receiving eyeshadow.


 Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and have their own definition of beauty. I am truly sorry if you find my wording of "pasty pale" offensive. I don't find the "oompa loompa" or "orangy" comments or whatever else those say about people who tan offensive. 

On another note....I dont consider bbox a makeup subscription, like you say. I consider it a beauty subscription. I mostly receive skincare, body, nail &amp; hair products. I think I have received 3 makeup items in 8 months, a mascara, blush and a lipgloss. People complain about everything and your reasoning that they have "a right to complain" because tanning is something that people "may or not engage in" just doesn't make sense. And YES Anyone could say that about any product they receive because it is absolutely true. I throw away perfumes every month because I don't wear them and my work is a "scent free enrvironment" because perfume is so offensive to other people, not just to the person wearing it. To me perfume is just as bad as cigarette smoke, even if you are against it yourself you still have to deal with it from other people. That cannot be said for tanning products or many other beauty products.

I wish we knew if that bottle in the picture really is! This thread seems to be taken over by tanning talk! Please get other spoilers out bbox so we can change the topic! To each their own!


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and have their own definition of beauty. I am truly sorry if you find my wording of "pasty pale" offensive. I don't find the "oompa loompa" or "orangy" comments or whatever else those say about people who tan offensive.
> 
> ...


 I'm not going to argue with you because it's going to go nowhere...fast. But yes, calling people PASTY pale is _very_ offensive because it's used in a derogatory fashion, leaving it at pale would has sufficed and would have gotten your point across just the same. Yes, BB does sample a lot of different things which is why I said "predominately" makeup. Even still, whether it is considered a beauty or makeup subscription, tanning products are just one of those things that it's better to NOT mail out, along with sized items and allergen foods like peanuts because with things like that there will always be a very large number of people who can't/don't use it and so will be getting cheated out of an item. The best thing for Birchbox to do in situation like these would be to send some sort of coupon instead of the actual item, then people can choose to use it or not.

Also, yes some people do complain about everything but when someone is "complaining" about a genuine concern then yes, they have the right to. It is perfectly fine for someone to express their dislike when a company blatantly sends something out that was very obviously only going to work for a limited number of people.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you because it's going to go nowhere...fast. But yes, calling people PASTY pale is _very_ offensive because it's used in a derogatory fashion, leaving it at pale would has sufficed and would have gotten your point across just the same. Yes, BB does sample a lot of different things which is why I said "predominately" makeup. Even still, whether it is considered a beauty or makeup subscription, tanning products are just one of those things that it's better to NOT mail out, along with sized items and allergen foods like peanuts because with things like that there will always be a very large number of people who can't/don't use it and so will be getting cheated out of an item. The best thing for Birchbox to do in situation like these would be to send some sort of coupon instead of the actual item, then people can choose to use it or not.


 I actually pulled that from a few posts on page 2 from the pale ladies who referred to themselves as pasty. I guess this is one of those double standards where its okay if you say it about yourself but not if someone else says it.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually pulled that from a few posts on page 2 from the pale ladies who referred to themselves as pasty. I guess this is one of those double standards where its okay if you say it about yourself but not if someone else says it.


 It's not a double standard. What someone says about themselves doesn't make it okay for others to do as well. For instance, I'm plus sized and whereas I often call myself fat, it doesn't make it suddenly not offensive if an outside person does it. 

Now, let's please get back to talking about next months Birchbox


----------



## meaganola (Feb 24, 2013)

In addition to not wanting to tan, period, I have an added reason to not want to change the color of my skin, whether naturally or by fake tanner: tattoos. I've invested hundreds if not thousands of dollars in ink, and the paler I am, the better it looks. Leave my pastiness alone!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In addition to not wanting to tan, period, I have an added reason to not want to change the color of my skin, whether naturally or by fake tanner: tattoos. I've invested hundreds if not thousands of dollars in ink, and the paler I am, the better it looks. Leave my pastiness alone!


 *wants to see your tattoos* ^^ I love tattoos, but I have none XD


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In addition to not wanting to tan, period, I have an added reason to not want to change the color of my skin, whether naturally or by fake tanner: tattoos. I've invested hundreds if not thousands of dollars in ink, and the paler I am, the better it looks. Leave my pastiness alone!


 Hear! Hear! I'm working on my sleeves as we speak!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually pulled that from a few posts on page 2 from the pale ladies who referred to themselves as pasty. I guess this is one of those double standards where its okay if you say it about yourself but not if someone else says it.


Not really, I mean, I'm about as pale as you can get, but I wouldn't really call myself "pasty" pale, it's kinda pointless to be insulting myself lol I'm not trying to contribute to the argument, I mean if you want to tan, go ahead and tan, if you want to stay pale, by all means stay pale. Do what makes ya happy! I think what the fair-skinned ones are trying to say is that, unless we specify in our profile that we're interested in tanning, then we really think it's kinda ridiculous and unnecessary that BB send us tanning products. It just feels a little insulting, especially if we're proud of being fair. People that tan alot might be a little annoyed if BB sent a pamphlet or something on how silly it is to use self-tanner and how we should be proud of our natural skin color, see what I mean? Like I said before, if they sent me one, I'd be irritated because I'd never use it, I never said I was interested in tanning, and just because I say I'm pale, doesn't mean I want to, but I would give it to someone who does, no biggie...I'd just be sad it's a worthless item to me when I could have gotten something I wanted...as a matter of fact, I think they should have an option that says either "interested in tanning" or "fair but tans often"...because if you put "fair" in your profile, well then I'd be led to believe that I obviously am NOT tanned lol!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 24, 2013)

I say different strokes for different folks. Some like to tan, some don't. I like to in the summer and love my paler winter skin. Regardless, BB is a beauty and lifestyle sub... not everything is going to specifically cater to your wants..yes WANTS ladies. Also, sometimes context is miscontrued or offense taken where none is meant. Oompa loompa, pasty, whatever the jargon is. . Unless you're overly pc.. someone is read y to jump and take offense. Let's keep it moving and stay on topic. .


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really, I mean, I'm about as pale as you can get, but I wouldn't really call myself "pasty" pale, it's kinda pointless to be insulting myself lol I'm not trying to contribute to the argument, I mean if you want to tan, go ahead and tan, if you want to stay pale, by all means stay pale. Do what makes ya happy! I think what the fair-skinned ones are trying to say is that, unless we specify in our profile that we're interested in tanning, then we really think it's kinda ridiculous and unnecessary that BB send us tanning products. It just feels a little insulting, especially if we're proud of being fair. People that tan alot might be a little annoyed if BB sent a pamphlet or something on how silly it is to use self-tanner and how we should be proud of our natural skin color, see what I mean? Like I said before, if they sent me one, I'd be irritated because I'd never use it, I never said I was interested in tanning, and just because I say I'm pale, doesn't mean I want to, but I would give it to someone who does, no biggie...I'd just be sad it's a worthless item to me when I could have gotten something I wanted...as a matter of fact, I think they should have an option that says either "interested in tanning" or "fair but tans often"...because if you put "fair" in your profile, well then I'd be led to believe that I obviously am NOT tanned lol!


 Very well put! I agree that everyone should do what makes them happy in terms of their beauty routine. Birchbox really does need to do some tweaking to the profiles. I agree with the person who said they need to add a 'Hair length" section, because person with short pixie cuts are getting hair ties that obviously can't be used.


----------



## emily9763 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I say different strokes for different folks. Some like to tan, some don't. I like to in the summer and love my paler winter skin.
> 
> Regardless, BB is a beauty and lifestyle sub... not everything is going to specifically cater to your wants..yes WANTS ladies.
> ...


 Exactly! love that saying!


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really, I mean, I'm about as pale as you can get, but I wouldn't really call myself "pasty" pale, it's kinda pointless to be insulting myself lol I'm not trying to contribute to the argument, I mean if you want to tan, go ahead and tan, if you want to stay pale, by all means stay pale. Do what makes ya happy! I think what the fair-skinned ones are trying to say is that, unless we specify in our profile that we're interested in tanning, then we really think it's kinda ridiculous and unnecessary that BB send us tanning products. It just feels a little insulting, especially if we're proud of being fair. People that tan alot might be a little annoyed if BB sent a pamphlet or something on how silly it is to use self-tanner and how we should be proud of our natural skin color, see what I mean? Like I said before, if they sent me one, I'd be irritated because I'd never use it, I never said I was interested in tanning, and just because I say I'm pale, doesn't mean I want to, but I would give it to someone who does, no biggie...I'd just be sad it's a worthless item to me when I could have gotten something I wanted...as a matter of fact, I think they should have an option that says either "interested in tanning" or "fair but tans often"...because if you put "fair" in your profile, well then I'd be led to believe that I obviously am NOT tanned lol!


 Perfectly said! I love your username by the way


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very well put! I agree that everyone should do what makes them happy in terms of their beauty routine. Birchbox really does need to do some tweaking to the profiles. I agree with the person who said they need to add a 'Hair length" section, because person with short pixie cuts are getting hair ties that obviously can't be used.


 Agreed! They also need to add an allergen option and perhaps an undertone section; they ask for our skin tone but don't ask if our skin is warm or cool.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 24, 2013)

One of the nicest compliments I ever got was my sis-in-law calling my skin "alabaster".  I have a strawberries-and-cream complexion that just goes lobster-red when I *try* to tan.

I wouldn't mind getting one in my box, though... sounds like it'd be a good item for a trade!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 24, 2013)

pasty is just as much of a dig as oompa loompa. While neither are necessarily "mean" words, they are used in conjunction with distaste of something, and thus take on the air of displeasure and insult when you use them. 

I can only get like 3 shades darker anyway so tan vs. not tan isn't like a huge noticable difference , I get a bigger reaction from people in the summer when I get my hair colored two shades lighter than I do the rest of the year.

Good job birchbox, you have me dreaming of summer...

or at least spring break

gah.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 24, 2013)

oh my i feel so bad cause im the one who thought it could of been st. tropez, LOL. sorry ladies. watch itll end up to be some hair product or something XD


----------



## MollyC2153 (Feb 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bb sent chocolate last march? I got the teen vogue box that month.


 No, I totally misread that and responded as if it was last month. My brain is mushy from too much school work. My teen vogue box was awesome too, as was my GG one.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope Birchbox wow's me this month or else I think I'm going to cancel. I haven't been impressed with any of my boxes lately, and I've even changed info on my profile to see if that would change what I get in my box.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Feb 24, 2013)

> I hope Birchbox wow's me this month or else I think I'm going to cancel. I haven't been impressed with any of my boxes lately, and I've even changed info on my profile to see if that would change what I get in my box.


 I agree. I haven't hated my boxes but haven't been loving them either. I also get ipsy and glossybox which I am happy with and in the past I was subbed to like 8 things at a time so I try to keep things to just 3 subs and if I cancelled BB for just 5bucks more a month I could get starbox and its for sure more bang for my buck minus the point system so thinking about going that route.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 24, 2013)

I cant wait for them to release spoilers for March, I hope its a great box.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

When do they start to release official spoilers?


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they start to release official spoilers?


 They upload the sneak peak video on the 5th I believe. As far as spoiler pics, they upload those randomly on their facebook page and some people upload things to instagram. I don't believe that we'll see anything before the 1st though


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 25, 2013)

About the tanning thing, I'm super tan naturally (thanks to my latin father)  so I don't need self tanner. I really hope BB doesn't send me anymore. They sent me some last june and I though "Why  are you sending me this? I specifically have my complexion sent to tan. Aahhh this makes no sense!"  and then I traded away the  tanning wipes. Between my 2 boxes I had 4. I much rather have a perfume sample lol!  But lately, it seems like they are doing a better job  customizing boxes.   Also, isn't it  a little too early to tan? its only march.....  my vote goes to some sort of hair product. Please BB, don't send me self tanner again!


----------



## kelley (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm getting so antsy for march.  at this point, i actually just kind of want 6 items to review to get points, so i'd be okay with getting things I don't particularly care for.  i'm totally new to higher end products so my first 3 months of birchbox has already resulting in purchasing 3 products (eyeko eyeliner x2, beauty protector x2, &amp; dr. jart's black label detox) &amp; I still have a product to-buy/wish-list.

sadly, my 1st two months I didn't get the memo about the time frame to review products (it was a gift sub), &amp; i just used my first 100 points on my dr. jarts.  i just started using my embryolisse sample from one of my 1st two boxes &amp; really, really like it, although I've never really used any moisturizer other than jergens, to be honest.  

I found myself being a sample-hoarder the 1st two months with the mindset of ~i need to save these to use for a special occassion~  hahah.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the tanning thing, I'm super tan naturally (thanks to my latin father)  so I don't need self tanner. I really hope BB doesn't send me anymore. They sent me some last june and I though "Why  are you sending me this? I specifically have my complexion sent to tan. Aahhh this makes no sense!"  and then I traded away the  tanning wipes. Between my 2 boxes I had 4. I much rather have a perfume sample lol!  But lately, it seems like they are doing a better job  customizing boxes.   Also, isn't it  a little too early to tan? its only march.....  my vote goes to some sort of hair product. Please BB, don't send me self tanner again!


 I would really love to receive another hair product this month, one of my favorite samples was the Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume spray. So that's what i'm hoping for in March, eyeshadow and hair product


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *i'm getting so antsy for march.*  at this point, i actually just kind of want 6 items to review to get points, so i'd be okay with getting things I don't particularly care for.  i'm totally new to higher end products so my first 3 months of birchbox has already resulting in purchasing 3 products (eyeko eyeliner x2, beauty protector x2, &amp; dr. jart's black label detox) &amp; I still have a product to-buy/wish-list.
> 
> ...


 Me too! I have a good feeling that March is going to be a great box month


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 25, 2013)

So they say February is suppose to be the shortest month....how come it's taking soooo long to end!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 25, 2013)

> So they say February is suppose to be the shortest month....how come it's taking soooo long to end!


 THEY LIE. Fact: February is nine weeks long. We are finally in week seven.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Feb 25, 2013)

**cue me in the rain on my knees looking up and crying out**  Noooooooooooo


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 25, 2013)

Am I the only one here who actually loves how my skin looks when I am tan? Too bad it happens very rarely because my fairly light skin requires at least 5 days on the beach to actually start showing traces of tanning... and of course I don't intend to bake my self to get some color (let alone there is no beach anywhere near)! To those of you that have used self tanners, have you ever had them stain your clothes or sheets? I would love to try one in the summer, but I'm afraid it's going to stain my mostly white and colorful clothes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one here who actually loves how my skin looks when I am tan? Too bad it happens very rarely because my fairly light skin requires at least 5 days on the beach to actually start showing traces of tanning... and of course I don't intend to bake my self to get some color (let alone there is no beach anywhere near)!
> 
> To those of you that have used self tanners, have you ever had them stain your clothes or sheets? I would love to try one in the summer, but I'm afraid it's going to stain my mostly white and colorful clothes!


 I like how my skin looks when it's tan; not to toot my own horn, but I turn golden when I get tan due to yellow undertones in my skin and I think it looks beautiful. However, I'm just like you and I have to be out for days and days to get any sort of color to my skin, so I typically avoid it. I'm really really pale in the winter, to the point that even I'm surprised by how white I can get. I'm always nervous to use self tanners for that exact reason, I don't want to stain my clothing or sheets. I actually have a sample of St. Tropez tanner, but I'm scared to use it. 



 I'm clueless on this topic, anybody got good info?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Did a little asking and got this! So excited!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 25, 2013)

YESSSSS!!!! their stuff is just so pretty.



> Did a little asking and got this! So excited!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> YESSSSS!!!!
> 
> their stuff is just so pretty.


 Alright, cross mt fingers for the little shadow! super adorable.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 25, 2013)

So cute!!! Would love to try this brand.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brainwall (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd sign up for Hautelook! I picked up Nude Tude for like $16 when it was on there. Whenever theBalm goes on HL, it's always 50% off and I'm pretty sure every time they have had NudeTude!


 Thanks for the tip! I am checking it out now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 25, 2013)

My boyfriend and my boyfriend's mom (both art teachers) are obsessed with the way their website looks/how things are shot. i think its soooo pretty and while they're brand spanking new, i love the concept of what they're doing and i am so excited to see if their product matches the visual hype!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Alright, cross mt fingers for the little shadow! super adorable.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wonder how many boxes are getting their products?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My boyfriend and my boyfriend's mom (both art teachers) are obsessed with the way their website looks/how things are shot. i think its soooo pretty and while they're brand spanking new, i love the concept of what they're doing and i am so excited to see if their product matches the visual hype!


 Oh my goodness, it's sooooooo super cool!  This is why I love BB - I have never heard of this brand before, and even if I don't get it in my box, I am definitely checking them out.  Although I think they need to work on their search engine optimization... it took some creative googling before I could find the website, because "make cosmetics" and "make colour" (my best guesses from the picture &amp; instagram name) came up with a bunch of DIY information.  It's http://www.weseebeauty.com if anyone else is curious!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My boyfriend and my boyfriend's mom (both art teachers) are obsessed with the way their website looks/how things are shot. i think its soooo pretty and while they're brand spanking new, i love the concept of what they're doing and i am so excited to see if their product matches the visual hype!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, it's sooooooo super cool!  This is why I love BB - I have never heard of this brand before, and even if I don't get it in my box, I am definitely checking them out.  Although I think they need to work on their search engine optimization... it took some creative googling before I could find the website, because "make cosmetics" and "make colour" (my best guesses from the picture &amp; instagram name) came up with a bunch of DIY information.  It's http://www.weseebeauty.com if anyone else is curious!


 Thanks for adding the website, I couldnt find it when I was looking for it. I love the way their website is designed.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay polish!   Did you vote?  I'm really excited for the fall box this shows up in, especially hoping for one of the more saturated colors.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 26, 2013)

Yey! Voted for 1, 3 and 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 26, 2013)

1 -4 -5 for this girl


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 1 -4 -5 for this girl


 Yep, me too!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 26, 2013)

Urg, cannot decide! 1, 2, and 4 are my style, but I probably already have dupes or at least very similar colors! I have a feeling that 3 will be a given since it's close to something Zoya used for one of the most recent shows. Well, whatever, nail polish! I will always love more!


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 26, 2013)

3 &amp; 4 here!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 1 -4 -5 for this girl


 Woot! Me too!  I love the color names, too.  So cute.


----------



## messjess18 (Feb 26, 2013)

1, 2, and 3! Seriously love that green and orange color. SO pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 26, 2013)

1, 3, 5


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for adding the website, I couldnt find it when I was looking for it. I love the way their website is designed.


 I love the pictures of the products! So different and original!


----------



## classybroad (Feb 26, 2013)

> Thanks for adding the website, I couldnt find it when I was looking for it. I love the way their website is designed.


 Some photos in their website move!!! Lol I never see that stuff on an ipad usually it can't support the moving pics


----------



## OiiO (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the pictures of the products! So different and original!


 I agree, their website is gorgeous!


----------



## msbelle (Feb 26, 2013)

1, 3, and 4 for the polish because I have a ton of purples. I need greens and oranges. And I can't wait to see the make colour products.


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 26, 2013)

i did 2,3,4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i did 2,3,4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!  I keep getting orange stuff from Julep (I've finally given in and embraced the color) and I really liked 2 &amp; 4.


----------



## JLR594 (Feb 26, 2013)

1, 3, 4 are definitely fall colors


----------



## Angelalh (Feb 26, 2013)

i selected 1,2,5


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Im thinking 2,4,5


----------



## kittenparty (Feb 27, 2013)

I like 3, 4, and 5 myself.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello new in the shop! I would be thrilled to sample any or all of these products!

  



Georgia by Jodie Patterson Products
 




Georgia by Jodie Patterson Aloe Bloom Luxury Body Lotion
$35.00




Georgia by Jodie Patterson Gold Luxury Skin Cream
$27.00




Georgia by Jodie Patterson Luxury Face Oil
$45.00




Georgia by Jodie Patterson Luxury Skin Wash
$25.00  

 






Georgia by Jodie Patterson Rosemary Shampoo

$20.00


sorry for the multiple spoilers!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with all of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I think there is a difference in the permanency, you can wash off makeup and you can wash off self tanner, can't wash off bleach or hair dye.

Its like makeup for your body, seems perfectly acceptable. 

Why get nitpicky about this one thing, when foundation or bronzer changes your skin tone and concealer covers up your "natural" blemishes and discolorations, lipstick changes your lip color and mascara augments your lashes, self tanner temporarily colors your skin.

I am perfectly fine with people not liking the product personally, but saying it shouldn't be in the box is like saying that because you have perfectly flawless skin that no skincare products should ever be included, tis a bit silly.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 27, 2013)

And self tanner can be really useful if you need to even out skin tone in a backless or strapless dress. I used mine on my back for my wedding and I'm not a big tanning person.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Feb 27, 2013)

> And self tanner can be really useful if you need to even out skin tone in a backless or strapless dress. I used mine on my back for my wedding and I'm not a big tanning person.


 Did it stain your wedding dress? Which one do you use?


----------



## MissMonica (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And self tanner can be really useful if you need to even out skin tone in a backless or strapless dress. I used mine on my back for my wedding and I'm not a big tanning person.
Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did it stain your wedding dress? Which one do you use?
Ditto this --details, please!  Winter wedding this year, so sunless tanner advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey everyone!  I got a notification on Instagram from make colour ! Omg! So excited!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> Hey everyone! Â I got a notification on Instagram from make colour ! Omg! So excited!Â


 Ooh, I think Birchbox has right around that many subscribers, so I'm thinking everyone will get this stuff!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 27, 2013)

Gotta say I'm really excited for this one. So glad I have two boxes now!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 27, 2013)

> Quote: Ditto this --details, please!Â  Winter wedding this year, so sunless tanner advice would be much appreciated!


 I have only tried a few tanners because I am sensitive to the usual smell they give.. By far, my favorite is the St Tropez Mousse with the application mitt. Worth every penny! I am pretty light so don't have to use a lot to get a bit of a glow.. With the mousse, you apply and let it dry. The color develops over four hours I believe.. I think it looks very natural and not orange at all. I am cool toned and this is the most real looking tan (especially since I usually just burn haha). I would not wear white clothes the day you apply it, I have never had color transfer on clothes or sheets but I don't wear white. I have four kids and am pretty sure they would gunk up anything white haha. The next day when I shower, some of the color does come off but it is supposed too. The tan isn't as deep but looks good still and is buildable. I saw on QVC that they recommend applying before bed and then shower in the morning. The mitt keeps your hands from looking normal, makes the mousse apply evenly and quickly! I do put a bit of lotion/tanner mixed on the tops of my hands so that they have the color. The only time it did not look good is when I had used a sugar/oil scrub on my legs to exfoliate and the oils made the application blotchy.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 27, 2013)

> Quote: Ditto this --details, please!Â  Winter wedding this year, so sunless tanner advice would be much appreciated!


 I used one of the moisturizers with tanner in it from the drugstore for a few days to build up color where my strap marks were and then I showered as usual the morning of the wedding. But my dress was off white so it was less of a stain risk. I think mine was from jergens or Nivea? I also had good luck with tan towels in combination with the moisturizer. It's also true that I am very pale and someone darker might need more extreme color than this. Good luck!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello new in the shop! I would be thrilled to sample any or all of these products!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Feb 27, 2013)

GAHHH I'M SO EXCITED!

i wanted to place an order to get samples (they let you select 3) but I dont *need* anything and I like seeing make up stuff in person before purchasing.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh, I think Birchbox has right around that many subscribers, so I'm thinking everyone will get this stuff!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm finally checking out Make Colour's website.  It's so pretty!  I love the way they did the photos.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finally checking out Make Colour's website.  It's so pretty!  I love the way they did the photos.


What IS their website??? I keep googling Make Colour and I can't find it! lol


----------



## JC327 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!  I got a notification on Instagram from make colour ! Omg! So excited!


 I hope I get one, I cant wait for my March BB.


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What IS their website??? I keep googling Make Colour and I can't find it! lol


 It's http://weseebeauty.com/make

Their website is really pretty with all of the photos but a bit confusing to navigate


----------



## AMaas (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!  I got a notification on Instagram from make colour ! Omg! So excited!


I posted that Instagram pic to this thread 5 days ago - nice thinking to ask them directly!  (Duh, why didn't I think of that!)  I think a lot of the ladies here thought it was for BB UK, but I'm glad to see it's for the US!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's http://weseebeauty.com/make
> 
> Their website is really pretty with all of the photos but a bit confusing to navigate


 Oh, good.  I felt like I needed a GPS the first time.  Once I got here, though, and saw the lip gloss pictures... *sighs*


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I posted that Instagram pic to this thread 5 days ago - nice thinking to ask them directly!  (Duh, why didn't I think of that!)  I think a lot of the ladies here thought it was for BB UK, but I'm glad to see it's for the US!


 Good  thing you found it! And I decided to ask because I though, why not! And I was shocked they answered then, they replied again this morning to tell me that its going to be in 100,000 boxes! Lol that's kind of privileged info so I'm happy they spilled lol! and the second they replied I HAD to place it on this thread! I thought that it was for UK too, especially because of the way they spell color, colour. I thought ok, its a british brand being put in the british boxes and they just hashtagged BB because they didnt care. Yay for an awseome spoiler though!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> GoodÂ  thing you found it! And I decided to ask because I though, why not! And I was shocked they answered then, they replied again this morning to tell me that its going to be in 100,000 boxes! Lol that's kind of privileged info so I'm happy they spilled lol! and the second they replied I HAD to place it on this thread! I thought that it was for UK too, especially because of the way they spell color, colour. I thought ok, its a british brand being put in the british boxes and they just hashtagged BB because they didnt care. Yay for an awseome spoiler though!!!!


 I thought butter LONDON (their capitalization) was a British company due to their spelling, too. Nope. Seattle, just like Julep.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought butter LONDON (their capitalization) was a British company due to their spelling, too. Nope. Seattle, just like Julep.


 odd. Sometimes I don't get these companies. And another thing is that its both harder to find and more expensive in the UK. Seriously odd.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I think Birchbox has right around that many subscribers, so I'm thinking everyone will get this stuff!


 I think thats more like half their subscribers,  but we'll be able to get a good idea, of their numbers when the box variations come out. The phrasing from Colour made it sound like they were not in all the boxes, or else they would have said we're shipping two samples in every box!



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have only tried a few tanners because I am sensitive to the usual smell they give.. By far, my favorite is the St Tropez Mousse with the application mitt. Worth every penny!
> 
> ...


 +1 Best Tanner, I always apply before bed, sleep in baggy sweats and shower off in the morning.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought butter LONDON (their capitalization) was a British company due to their spelling, too. Nope. Seattle, just like Julep.


 Seattle must be a great place for nail polish enthusiasts.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought butter LONDON (their capitalization) was a British company due to their spelling, too. Nope. Seattle, just like Julep.


 They are. They have locations in both the US and UK and their US stuff is made here.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought butter LONDON (their capitalization) was a British company due to their spelling, too. Nope. Seattle, just like Julep.


 The CEO is British and the inspiration is British. *shrugs*


----------



## meaganola (Feb 27, 2013)

> The CEO is British and the inspiration is British. *shrugs*


 Everything I've seen lists their operating address as Seattle.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 28, 2013)

Ooh...loving the sleuthing you guys are doing!  Lets hope next month's box will be better than last!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 28, 2013)

> > Am I the only one here who actually loves how my skin looks when I am tan? Too bad it happens very rarely because my fairly light skin requires at least 5 days on the beach to actually start showing traces of tanning... and of course I don't intend to bake my self to get some color (let alone there is no beach anywhere near)! To those of you that have used self tanners, have you ever had them stain your clothes or sheets? I would love to try one in the summer, but I'm afraid it's going to stain my mostly white and colorful clothes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I like how my skin looks when it's tan; not to toot my own horn, but I turn golden when I get tan due to yellow undertones in my skin and I think it looks beautiful. However, I'm just like you and I have to be out for days and days to get any sort of color to my skin, so I typically avoid it. I'm really really pale in the winter, to the point that even I'm surprised by how white I can get. I'm always nervous to use self tanners for that exact reason, I don't want to stain my clothing or sheets. I actually have a sample of St. Tropez tanner, but I'm scared to use it.Â
> ...


 I tan in 5 minutes--part Native American, although I'm blonde. I love how my skin looks with a suntan, but I come from a long line of wrinky women with lots of moles. I avoid tanning as much as possible. I should avoid it more. Fake tan is also not an option. It just looks too unnatural.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 28, 2013)

I really hope March is better than February.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 28, 2013)

I liked both my feb boxes..I'm bummed the beauty protector is back ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaylay (Feb 28, 2013)

Im with you! Loved mine too! I'm very excited for march and for he beauty protector to come back!


----------



## gracewilson (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAHHH I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> i wanted to place an order to get samples (they let you select 3) but I dont *need* anything and I like seeing make up stuff in person before purchasing.


 If anyone's curious, as of this moment it looks like the available samples are 8 different shades of eyeshadow (you could choose three of these if you want), face primer, eye-makeup remover, and four of their foundation shades.

And at the bottom of my cart where it shows my total, it also shows the amount that will be donated to their foundation.  Love it!


----------



## msdollfaced (Feb 28, 2013)

This has me so excited for March! I'm getting good box vibes


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I liked both my feb boxes..I'm bummed the beauty protector is back ordered


 Wow popular stuff. Guess I should hoard a couple of bottles next time it is available.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If anyone's curious, as of this moment it looks like the available samples are 8 different shades of eyeshadow (you could choose three of these if you want), face primer, eye-makeup remover, and four of their foundation shades.
> ...


 Those will probably be the samples we will get in our BBs.


----------



## drk51284 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seattle must be a great place for nail polish enthusiasts.


 You wouldn't know it looking around my office! (except for me)


----------



## Shatae (Feb 28, 2013)

Sooooo,  I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet.  Today is the end of February!!  You know what that means? March spoilers tomorrow!!!!!  I can't wait to see what is coming in the March BB.  I'm also waiting on my Starlooks box that I won.  I'm curious to see what they send me.  It shipped from CA today.  I won't be seeing it for a while as I'm in PA.  Although thinking about it, it will probably still get here faster than BB.  Ugh.  Anyhow.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo,  I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet.  Today is the end of February!!  You know what that means? March spoilers tomorrow!!!!!  I can't wait to see what is coming in the March BB.  I'm also waiting on my Starlooks box that I won.  I'm curious to see what they send me.  It shipped from CA today.  I won't be seeing it for a while as I'm in PA.  Although thinking about it, it will probably still get here faster than BB.  Ugh.  Anyhow.


 Cant wait for spoilers!


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 28, 2013)

Excited for the box! The makeup company looks adorable, hope I get to try some out.


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tan in 5 minutes--part Native American, although I'm blonde. I love how my skin looks with a suntan, but I come from a long line of wrinky women with lots of moles. I avoid tanning as much as possible. I should avoid it more. Fake tan is also not an option. It just looks too unnatural.


 yay for native americans! sorry i reach out to every native i know since there aren't that many of us left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm part Native American, maternal and paternal. More on the maternal side. I go to a Pow Wow every chance I get. They are amazing dancers and will invite you dance along during the show.


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm part Native American, maternal and paternal. More on the maternal side. I go to a Pow Wow every chance I get. They are amazing dancers and will invite you dance along during the show.


We live near an old reservation. They have a pow wow each year. So amazing. I love watching the dances.


----------



## msbelle (Feb 28, 2013)

They have them twice a year here, but I haven't made it one of the larger ones with competitions yet and want to go soon when on vacation. I can't wait.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay for native americans! sorry i reach out to every native i know since there aren't that many of us left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My paternal side is Native American but oh my goodness, look at me! lol I'm soooo my maternal side, which is Irish! I can't tan to save my life, however, my BROTHER has gorgeous tanned skin with almost black hair and dark brown eyes....HE got the Native American genes lol...drat!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 28, 2013)

I live ON a reservation, its nice to see that people are open to Native Americans anywhere including here!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 28, 2013)

BTW, I like how I wasn't waitlisted when I cancelled my first BB and am getting my 'first' box of my annual sub in a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been to 1 powwow. 1998 I think. I was going to join in the dancing, but a very rude woman told me to f*** off and go away. It was back when they wantes to build the National Native American War Memorial in Crawford County, Iowa. It's the only time I've encountered real prejudice because of how I look.


----------



## Angelalh (Mar 1, 2013)

im part native also &gt;p blackfoot tribe!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it Spoiler time yet??


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Yes?? C'mon ladies do your detective work! I need a sneak peek video!!!


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 1, 2013)

has anyone else not been charged yet? I checked my bank account and nothing is pending

last time when their charge didnt go through for some stupid reason my box was delayed shipping 2 weeks!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

My charge went through this morning.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 1, 2013)

thats so weird... both of my boxes, nadda and I certainly have sufficient funds lol


----------



## zorabell (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a feeling this month is going to be really bad for me because I forgot to update my credit card info and last time I had to update it after the 1st I got a punishment box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm hoping this month's box is a better fit for me - I traded away almost everything (the Ghirardelli caramel was the only item that 'survived' the swaps) in my February box.


----------



## Anodyne (Mar 1, 2013)

If I get more perfume I'm going to scream.  I've gotten perfume in EVERY box.  A year's worth of unwanted perfume.  I rate it terribly every time (not on principal; it actually smells disgusting to me).  And I still get it. Is there nothing I can do to relieve myself of this smelly scourge??  Anyone ever figure out a way to make it less likely you'll receive perfume?

EDIT:  I noticed some people saying they got a notice that their credit card didn't go through.  Same thing here.  I moved a while back and updated all my shipping/billing info.  I've been getting my box just fine for months on end.  So seeing that my CC didn't process correctly had me scratching my head.  Ends up that either something screwy happened in their system or someone did something stupid and changed my billing address to my old address.  I've never had that happen ever anywhere with any other retailer.  Supposedly it's fixed now, so yay I guess?


----------



## page5 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it would be nice if they sent fragrances less often. I don't like any of the Juicy or Harvey Prince ones I've sampled.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2013)

I just finished an annual sub so I took a look to see if perfumes really were an overwhelming majority of what I'd received, and honestly, I don't think they are. Not including the few months I was month to month before I went annual, so this is Feb 2012-Feb 2013: 

Perfumes: 10

Make up items: 14

Skincare: 19

Hair: 9

This doesn't include nail polish and other random things, but overall I'd say its a pretty good mix of things. I think I find birchbox more enjoyable in the long range perspective, I've had boxes I found disappointing, but looking at it this way....and the number of items I've ended up using regularly and buying and using up full sizes of, I think its still a great investment for me. I'm actually sticking with an annual sub.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes, it would be nice if they sent fragrances less often. I don't like any of the Juicy or Harvey Prince ones I've sampled.


 6 months in so far.  I've gotten:

*Hair:* 6--eh...whatever, I'm not into doing my hair but I don't *mind* hair goop.

*Perfume:* 6--yes, every month I've gotten perfume.  3 of which were Juicy, 1 men's, so basically 2 perfume samples that were useful.

*Color (including nail polish):*  7

*Skincare:*  5--which is annoying because that's what I WANT.

*Etc (food, body, etc.):*  8--which is super annoying because that's what I DON'T want.

I've gotten 1 full size item in 6 months (not including the Luna bar.)  The ModelCo lip gloss that I can't stand the smell of.  Not complaining about that...just stating.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If anyone's curious, as of this moment it looks like the available samples are 8 different shades of eyeshadow (you could choose three of these if you want), face primer, eye-makeup remover, and four of their foundation shades.
> ...


 Do you know if there are any promo codes?


----------



## dlynncoates (Mar 1, 2013)

My credit card got charged today!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 1, 2013)

My charge went through this morning as well!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine too



> My credit card got charged today! :yesss:


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you know if there are any promo codes?


Yes- there's a 20% off right now through 3/3 on any full sized order $35+ &amp; remember we can use our points... Yay!! The code is 20off


----------



## msbelle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I liked both my feb boxes..I'm bummed the beauty protector is back ordered


 It is back, I just ordered last night. After reading all the rave reviews I had to try it.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is back, I just ordered last night. After reading all the rave reviews I had to try it.


 What is this 'beauty protector' you all are talking about?? ....not that my wallet wants to know...but I really do!!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is this 'beauty protector' you all are talking about?? ....not that my wallet wants to know...but I really do!!


It is my new HG hair product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/beauty-protector-protect-and-detangle-spray


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is my new HG hair product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/beauty-protector-protect-and-detangle-spray


 Aaaah I see it now- time to start reading reviews!


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 1, 2013)

March will be my sixth month:

In 5 months, I've received:

*hair*: 7 (hilarious since I said my hair was thick and 3 of these were volumizing)

*makeup*: 4

*skincare*: 4

*perfume*: 3

*food*: 3

*itemized list of other:* beauty blender, color club mini, lashem lash gel, boob tape, caldrea soap


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is my new HG hair product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/beauty-protector-protect-and-detangle-spray


 Hey I have a question, with the beauty protector, do you still use a conditioner in the shower too?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 1, 2013)

> Hey I have a question, with the beauty protector, do you still use a conditioner in the shower too?Â


 I think it depends on your hair. I don't (I use it instead of conditioner), but my hair is super healthy and doesn't really need a heavy conditioner. In fact, I have to skip even this stuff on some days.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 1, 2013)

You can always check the trade section and see if any are up for trade if you want to try before you buy.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 1, 2013)

> > Do you know if there are any promo codes?
> 
> 
> Yes- there's a 20% off right now through 3/3 on any full sized order $35+ &amp; remember we can use our points... Yay!! The code is 20off


 I think she means for the Make beauty website.


> > I liked both my feb boxes..I'm bummed the beauty protector is back ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> It is back, I just ordered last night. After reading all the rave reviews I had to try it.


 Yep! Put my order in for some last night...along with a full size nip lip balm that my son requested for his troubled cuticles ($14.50 for 15ml??? I hope it lasts a long time!), and the tweezerman skin care tool. I've been plagued with terrible blackheads all my life, and I'm finally going after them with guns blazing!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she means for the Make beauty website.
> 
> Yep! Put my order in for some last night...along with a full size nip lip balm that my son requested for his troubled cuticles, and the tweezerman skin care tool. I've been plagued with terrible blackheads all my life, and I'm finally going after them with guns blazing!


 Haha that tweezerman thing is awesome. I first learned how to use it in school and now use it on myself all the time. Love it! Just be careful with it, it can definitely do some damage!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 1, 2013)

> > It is my new HG hair product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/beauty-protector-protect-and-detangle-spray
> 
> 
> Hey I have a question, with the beauty protector, do you still use a conditioner in the shower too?Â


 I have thick, straight (gets somewhat frizzy and a little wavy when left alone to air dry) hair, and I use all natural Lush shampoo + conditioner in the shower. Then I spray some of the beauty protector on damp hair and comb through, let dry and my hair is amazingly shiny, soft, smooth, and smells great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually have to take a flat iron to it to get it straight after air drying, but not with this spray! Then, since it's also a thermal protector, I don't have to use any other heat protectant if I decide to use a curling iron. Good stuff!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have thick, straight (gets somewhat frizzy and a little wavy when left alone to air dry) hair, and I use all natural Lush shampoo + conditioner in the shower. Then I spray some of the beauty protector on damp hair and comb through, let dry and my hair is amazingly shiny, soft, smooth, and smells great
> 
> ...


 I do the air drying too and my hair is very wavy, frizzy and curly if I want it to be. I need something that can keep the frizz away. And I am so intrigued by all the comments on how good it smells, I absolutely love for my hair to smell good.

Ladies, you enablers have already hurt my wallet, ha, placed my order!


----------



## dlynncoates (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is my new HG hair product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/beauty-protector-protect-and-detangle-spray


 Agreed.  This stuff is seriously amazing.  It smells so wonderful.  My boyfriend even noticed the first time I put it on.  He hardly ever notices anything different with my hair, so that's saying something.  I like to think of the scent as a tropical kind of smell.

I use it sometimes with conditioner, and sometimes without.  It just depends on how dry my hair feels that day.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 1, 2013)

I use the beauty protector on my more low maintenance  hair days...just spray and blow dry...but I've also been using it when I want to curl too!

i see "it's a 10" also has a similar "do it all" spray, I may try that one too until I have enough points for the beauty protector...but I don't know if anything else can smell that good! It's great for my thin hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlynncoates (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the beauty protector on my more low maintenance  hair days...just spray and blow dry...but I've also been using it when I want to curl too!
> 
> i see "it's a 10" also has a similar "do it all" spray, I may try that one too until I have enough points for the beauty protector...but I don't know if anything else can smell that good! It's great for my thin hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've used the "it's a 10" brand leave-in conditioner spray.  Not sure if that's what you're talking about.  It does a good job of detangling and definitely leaves my hair feeling light and well-conditioned.  But it doesn't smell nearly as nice as the beauty protector.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the beauty protector on my more low maintenance  hair days...just spray and blow dry...but I've also been using it when I want to curl too!
> 
> i see "it's a 10" also has a similar "do it all" spray, I may try that one too until I have enough points for the beauty protector...but I don't know if anything else can smell that good! It's great for my thin hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its a 10! is fabulous. I don't use it anymore, but my sister, mom and best friend are all addicts, and my mom and sister have fine, thin hair. It worked really well on my curly hair as a detangler until I started using ms jessies.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 1, 2013)

I've never raved like this about anything in my previous 22 boxes. This is a weird feeling LOL


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never raved like this about anything in my previous 22 boxes. This is a weird feeling LOL


But it's an amazing product. I /use/ it, and I don't use anything regularly in my hair except shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey I have a question, with the beauty protector, do you still use a conditioner in the shower too?


 I have only used shampoo since using this.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the beauty protector on my more low maintenance  hair days...just spray and blow dry...but I've also been using it when I want to curl too!
> 
> i see "it's a 10" also has a similar "do it all" spray, I may try that one too until I have enough points for the beauty protector...but I don't know if anything else can smell that good! It's great for my thin hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have used "It a 10" for a couple of years. It is pretty good but not as good as the beauty protector. It is definitely a little heavier.  At least for me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes- there's a 20% off right now through 3/3 on any full sized order $35+ &amp; remember we can use our points... Yay!!The code is 20off


 No, for the Make Colour site.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My paternal side is Native American but oh my goodness, look at me! lol I'm soooo my maternal side, which is Irish! I can't tan to save my life, however, my BROTHER has gorgeous tanned skin with almost black hair and dark brown eyes....HE got the Native American genes lol...drat!


 OMG I can't tan either. It would take me staying at least 8 hours in the sun just to get a little bit of color while my mom and aunts can tan in seconds, lol  I'm part tsalagi on my maternal side and my username que-ne is the cherokee version of my real name.  

Osiyo (hello in tsalagi) to all of the native people in the forum.  My family has been off the rez since the 20s and have pretty much assimilated in mainstream American society so I was unable to go to any pow-wows or other native events.  When I lived in NYC, I went to a native festival on the Hudson and there were events in Pelham Bay Park in the bx as well.


----------



## itslibbyk (Mar 1, 2013)

When do they usually put up the month's Youtube sneak peek video?


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the Beauty Protector and my 5 year old begs for me to spray it in her hair after she showers as well.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *itslibbyk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they usually put up the month's Youtube sneak peek video?


 anytime between now and the 10th...


----------



## inlustro (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dlynncoates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My credit card got charged today!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally was charged! My bank was slowww


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't been charged yet. Should I be worried? Do I have to resub every month or is it automatic?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been charged yet. Should I be worried? Do I have to resub every month or is it automatic?


 it should be automatic. bb normally doesn't have difficulty getting your money like clockwork on the 1st of each month...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it should be automatic. bb normally doesn't have difficulty getting your money like clockwork on the 1st of each month...


Thanks! I guess I'll keep checking.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Mar 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she means for the Make beauty website.
> 
> Yep! Put my order in for some last night...along with a full size nip lip balm that my son requested for his troubled cuticles ($14.50 for 15ml??? I hope it lasts a long time!), and the tweezerman skin care tool. I've been plagued with terrible blackheads all my life, and I'm finally going after them with guns blazing!



Have you ever tried Poshe Cuticle Care? I wash my hands a lot and use an anti-bacterial foam all day. I was using cuticle oil at home but they still needed help so I wanted a cream to keep in my bag. Saw the Poshe at Sally Beauty Supply and gave it go. Best thing I've ever tried for my cuticles and at about half the price of the lip balm. My cuticles have not been dry since I began using it, it is my HG cuticle care.


----------



## ChattyChelle (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Everybody,

I have a cancellation question. I ordered my annual subscription on March 29, 2012. I went to do the opt out of annual renewal option, but I am not sure if that immediately cancels my service or not. I think I should still be getting one more box, since my first box was in April. Should I do the opt out option now or write in to customer service to cancel instead? Thanks. I just don't want to get surprised with a renewal fee taken out of my bank account if I wait too long to cancel. lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep! Put my order in for some last night...along with a full size nip lip balm that my son requested for his troubled cuticles ($14.50 for 15ml??? I hope it lasts a long time!),!
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has, on occasion, taken until the 10th or 11th to be deducted.


 oh ok. i should have emphasized the word "should" in my last post since bb doesn't bill all people on the 1st, 100% of the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Beauty Protector and my 5 year old begs for me to spray it in her hair after she showers as well.


My 9 year old loves it also. I think I spend more time on her hair than I do my own.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ChattyChelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everybody,
> 
> I have a cancellation question. I ordered my annual subscription on March 29, 2012. I went to do the opt out of annual renewal option, but I am not sure if that immediately cancels my service or not. I think I should still be getting one more box, since my first box was in April. Should I do the opt out option now or write in to customer service to cancel instead? Thanks. I just don't want to get surprised with a renewal fee taken out of my bank account if I wait too long to cancel. lol


 I signed up for an annual sub last year on February 28th, and I received email a couple of weeks ago telling me that it would auto-renew on March 1st.  I haven't seen the charge go through yet on Birchbox's side yet, but I do see it pending with my bank (I also see a purchase I made on Birchbox last night listed as pending even though I already have the shipping notice).  Based on this experience, if you signed up on March 28th, I would think that you would have another month before they charge.  Then as far as your annual subscription being canceled early if you opt out of auto-renewal goes, they won't let annual subscribers cut their subscription early even when they *want* to, so I would be shocked if they shut down your year sub now if you turned off auto-renew this very second.  I would go ahead and opt out now, check your subscription after you get your last box to make sure auto-renew was shut down, and double-check with CS if anything looks wonky.

And in unrelated news, ugh, my PayPal transfer didn't go through (it took a day longer than I had expected) for my monthly subs until after BB tried to charge my card, so I have delayed payments -- and thus delayed boxes -- *again*.  I should just cancel them, but I need just another month for an even multiple of 100 points, so I find myself hanging in for just one more time around, then I'll pare things down!  Yeah.  Right.

And in further unrelated news, I see there's a hair fragrance (Serge Normant Avah Eau de Parfum) in the BB store, and I received email from Sephora about how the whole concept of hair fragrance products is a New Thing, so I'm actually finding myself hoping that they send this out and that I get it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And in further unrelated news, I see there's a hair fragrance (Serge Normant Avah Eau de Parfum) in the BB store, and I received email from Sephora about how the whole concept of hair fragrance products is a New Thing, so I'm actually finding myself hoping that they send this out and that I get it!


 See, I'm not sure I get the whole hair fragrance thing. I just spritz a little perfume on my hair when I'm spraying elsewhere. Why does one need a separate product for the hair? Is it just a marketing thing? Or am I just ignorant and don't know the benefits of my hair having its own fragrance?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And in further unrelated news, I see there's a hair fragrance (Serge Normant Avah Eau de Parfum) in the BB store, and I received email from Sephora about how the whole concept of hair fragrance products is a New Thing, so I'm actually finding myself hoping that they send this out and that I get it!


 
The concept isn't that new, but sephora just hypes everything up! Pink sugar has had one for years. But I just can't take their perfume. Intersting concept but i'm still at a loss as to why a hair perfume is needed.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I'm not sure I get the whole hair fragrance thing. I just spritz a little perfume on my hair when I'm spraying elsewhere. Why does one need a separate product for the hair? Is it just a marketing thing? Or am I just ignorant and don't know the benefits of my hair having its own fragrance?


 I tend to have a problem with alcohol-based perfumes (I actually do not have a problem with Tokyomilk, although I've only tried three of them, and one of them only lasted a day before I shattered *that* rollerball all over the floor at the bakery by my office, but at least it wasn't a screechingly high-pitched floral), so pretty much every one I get from Birchbox has failed for me, especially on a note basis (I am really hoping Juicy has stopped making variations of their scent so Birchbox can stop sending it because that base is a *nightmare* for me, and I'm just *waiting* for one to shatter all over the place and render everything in the box unusable!).  My hair is the only place where I can consistently wear alcohol-based fragrance, and now I am interested in stuff that won't clash with the perfume oils I use.  

My main hope, though, is that the formulation is different from traditional spray perfumes and has more of a conditioning oomph going on because even alcohol-based stuff tends to dissipate too quickly from my hair for my liking, and I think something with a more conditioning base might stick around longer, like the perfume oils I use.  I keep thinking that a hair fragrance base would be more along the lines of the Beauty Protector they sent out in February. 

But maybe I'm just going to have to turn to Black Phoenix Trading Post and get a hair gloss (a conditioning hair oil base with the added bonus of amazing perfume oils mixed in), although then I would have to pick between their scents, and I just can't decide which one to get (I wish white honey wasn't a problematic note for me because I would *love* to use a hair gloss called Hair Loosened and Soiled in Mid Orgies, but honey in general turns nasty on me, and anything with "white" in the name is STABBITY PAIN).  It *is* the Year of the Snake, though, and I have several of their Snake Oil-based perfume oils plus a bath oil I use instead of lotion after showers, so maybe I should just go with Snake Oil hair gloss since that one *is* a confirmed winner for me.


----------



## Angelalh (Mar 2, 2013)

i know many of you dont check to see what new threads are up under birchbox and just go to the threads they are subscribed to so im posting this here also

Harvey Prince may be out of business as of a month ago there have been no one on facebook, twitter, email, phones, and their website is down since JANUARY 30th!!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133406/harvey-prince-out-of-business heres the thread i made about it.... im also going to email birchbox to see if they know anything about it


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I'm not sure I get the whole hair fragrance thing. I just spritz a little perfume on my hair when I'm spraying elsewhere. Why does one need a separate product for the hair? Is it just a marketing thing? Or am I just ignorant and don't know the benefits of my hair having its own fragrance?


 I've always wondered this too!


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I always figured it was because you shouldn't spray alcohol on your hair if you could avoid it?  I don't know what hair perfume has in it, though.


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 2, 2013)

Any discount codes floating around? I want to get the large sized Embryolisse, but would love to knock some off that $28.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any discount codes floating around? I want to get the large sized Embryolisse, but would love to knock some off that $28.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used feb20 today for 20% off.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone have suggestions of cleanser to use with the clarsonic for dry skin?

i recently started to use it at night and my skins gotten a bit dry....maybe ddf brightening cleanser is too harsh on me for daily use


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any discount codes floating around? I want to get the large sized Embryolisse, but would love to knock some off that $28.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg! best moisturizer ever!


----------



## ChattyChelle (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up for an annual sub last year on February 28th, and I received email a couple of weeks ago telling me that it would auto-renew on March 1st.  I haven't seen the charge go through yet on Birchbox's side yet, but I do see it pending with my bank (I also see a purchase I made on Birchbox last night listed as pending even though I already have the shipping notice).  Based on this experience, if you signed up on March 28th, I would think that you would have another month before they charge.  Then as far as your annual subscription being canceled early if you opt out of auto-renewal goes, they won't let annual subscribers cut their subscription early even when they *want* to, so I would be shocked if they shut down your year sub now if you turned off auto-renew this very second.  I would go ahead and opt out now, check your subscription after you get your last box to make sure auto-renew was shut down, and double-check with CS if anything looks wonky.
> ...


 Thanks for replying. Ugh....isn't it frustrating when payment stuff gets goofed up?  I am moving in about a year and have so many samples to use up, so I am canceling all of my existing services.Well....I tried to be good, but the temptation was just too strong. LOL ... 



  So I went and signed up for the Seasons Box.  I'm telling myself that at least this service is one the whole family can enjoy. hahahaha


----------



## meaganola (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, one thing about the hair scent thing that I just realized I was unclear about: by "New Thing," I meant companies have started actually paying attention to how scent is being used and are apparently trying to come up with an alternative specifically formulated for hair. Not that scenting your hair is new.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, one thing about the hair scent thing that I just realized I was unclear about: by "New Thing," I meant companies have started actually paying attention to how scent is being used and are apparently trying to come up with an alternative specifically formulated for hair. Not that scenting your hair is new.


 As long as they're not trying to convince us to try the ancient Egyptian method of putting a cone of scented wax on our heads and letting the hot sun melt it, I'm willing to try it.

Although I feel like I'd find it annoying.  My hair is constantly flying in my face, and I'm not sure if I'd want any scent right by my nose...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of cleanser to use with the clarsonic for dry skin?
> 
> i recently started to use it at night and my skins gotten a bit dry....maybe ddf brightening cleanser is too harsh on me for daily use


 I'm using the Sampar cleanser.  I LOVE it.  I follow it up with either the Sampar moisturizer or the Embryolisse.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I'm not sure I get the whole hair fragrance thing. I just spritz a little perfume on my hair when I'm spraying elsewhere. Why does one need a separate product for the hair? Is it just a marketing thing? Or am I just ignorant and don't know the benefits of my hair having its own fragrance?


 L'Oreal had a hair fragrance refresher type of product some years back. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 2, 2013)

> L'Oreal had a hair fragrance refresher type of product some years back. Didn't like it at all.:madno:


 Haha late 90's. I remember it well, we used to use it to try and cover the smell of smoke in our hair. Between that and practically bathing in Tommy Girl, I must have been a smelly teen.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha late 90's. I remember it well, we used to use it to try and cover the smell of smoke in our hair. Between that and practically bathing in Tommy Girl, I must have been a smelly teen.


 I would use Victoria Secret's Body Splash for that lmao!


----------



## mb214 (Mar 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any discount codes floating around? I want to get the large sized Embryolisse, but would love to knock some off that $28.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 FYI, Amazon has it for a little under $21


----------



## mallomar (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of cleanser to use with the clarsonic for dry skin?
> 
> i recently started to use it at night and my skins gotten a bit dry....maybe ddf brightening cleanser is too harsh on me for daily use


 

Possibly Philosophy Purity, or Purpose (a drugstore face wash, but it's really good, and not too expensive)

Also, maybe try using your clarisonic every other night? I got a clarisonic in december and using it every day started to dry out my skin. I cut back to using it every 2-3 days, and my skin is happier now. I know it's supposed to be gentle enough for every day use, but I wonder if using it less is better for some people.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know many of you dont check to see what new threads are up under birchbox and just go to the threads they are subscribed to so im posting this here also
> 
> ...


 I guess the Skinny Chic name didn't go down so well.  I have to say I won't mind trying someone else's perfumes for a change.  I've gotten four different ones from them and haven't liked any of them.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 3, 2013)

also new in the shop...  





Benefit Fake up


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 3, 2013)

Saw that Benefit and was sooo close to getting it lol. I am such a sucker for new products. But I have so much stuff to use up before I can justify that.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 3, 2013)

> also new in the shop... Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Really hope I get a sample of this!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I'm going to get this, its in my cart until I get 25 more points. Still on the lookout for a good undereye concealer



> also new in the shop... Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Mar 3, 2013)

Argh, am I the only person compulsively looking for a tracking number? This is my second month and I am dying.  I was a little disappointed by my first month- I didn't like what I got and on top of that one of the samples was missing- but Birchbox made it right. I am super impressed by their customer service and really want to like this sub, so I'm hoping this month will treat me better.

Now if only I could be more patient...


----------



## Nolechick96 (Mar 3, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription because I was dissatisfied with it. Well I moved and they still managed to send me my box. So for that I re-subscribed. I was really impressed with the box that I received in February. I hope March's is fabulous. Some of the boxes are hit or miss. It is hard to really tell what we are going to get until BB posts it to our account. I get so excited when I see the tracking number. People are always complaining about getting fragrance samples and I like them. I just wish there was a way we could list the products or brands that we do not want. I give some of the products to my best friend but for the most part I keep them. I have used everything so far that I have been sent and I have been a subscriber since August 2012. It was the first box subscription that I ordered. I was so skeptical at first. Overall, I like the idea and I get a surprise every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I'm going to get this, its in my cart until I get 25 more points. Still on the lookout for a good undereye concealer


I ordered it yesterday, I have zero control  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As soon as I have 100 points in my account, they're gone...I will let you all know how it is.  I had planned to get the dermablend concealer but they don't have the light shades anymore in stock...

Now watch, I will get the Benefit in my box this month, lol...as least I bet it would be easy to trade!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 3, 2013)

For those of you who have had billing issues in the past (I forgot to update my card), how long was your box delayed for?  Also- did they email you about it?  I never got a notification about the error, which is super frustrating.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have had billing issues in the past (I forgot to update my card), how long was your box delayed for?  Also- did they email you about it?  I never got a notification about the error, which is super frustrating.


 In previous months, Birchbox attempted the charges on the 1st and emailed me around the 4th (this hasn't been the first time this has happened.  I forget to initiate the transfer in time for the 1st pretty much every single month!).  But the card I had on my account was my PayPal card, so I received notices from PayPal that the charges didn't go through the instant the charges were attempted.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 4, 2013)

"Don't go and read Birchbox spoilers for this month's box," I said. "You can do it," I said.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> "Don't go and read Birchbox spoilers for this month's box," I said. "You can do it," I said.Â


 Lol


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 4, 2013)

Come ooooon March!  We need some spoilers or something!  Can't believe it's already the 4th!


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh, am I the only person compulsively looking for a tracking number? This is my second month and I am dying.  I was a little disappointed by my first month- I didn't like what I got and on top of that one of the samples was missing- but Birchbox made it right. I am super impressed by their customer service and really want to like this sub, so I'm hoping this month will treat me better.
> 
> Now if only I could be more patient...


 Nope. I have been too. Ha!


----------



## MarieS (Mar 4, 2013)

I noticed that my February Shipping Info has been updated to March Shipping Info.  But it's just the header, no actual info yet.

And so it begins again.


----------



## lindalou3 (Mar 4, 2013)

I got this email about April's birchbox...it is odd to get because I renewed my yearly sub a month ago!! 

 
Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.









 

 

 















 






Weâ€™ve missed you! Renew now and get our exclusive _Womenâ€™s Health_ Birchbox for April. The box is packed with brands such as *Cargo, Ojon, Supergoop!, and Caudalie*. Plus, you'll get an offer to receive a year-long subscription to _Womenâ€™s Health_ (a $9.99 value!). What better way to jump into spring? *But hurryâ€”offer ends March 20*!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 4, 2013)

I got this email too and it was so weird since it said existing subscribers will already be getting this in April. 



> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this email about April's birchbox...it is odd to get because I renewed my yearly sub a month ago!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this email too and it was so weird since it said existing subscribers will already be getting this in April.


I received this email also. They already charged my card for the month so I do not know what they are talking about.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 4, 2013)

> I got this email too and it was so weird since it said existing subscribers will already be getting this in April.Â


 I didn't get that email... I want one!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get that email... I want one!!


 Me too!


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 4, 2013)

I received the same e-mail, which is odd because I am already subbed! I clicked the link in the e-mail to "sign up" and it looks like it will be the theme for April? http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/womenshealth?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=030513_W_womenshealth_CANCELS&amp;utm_campaign=030113_W_WomensHealth_cancels


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

> I received the same e-mail, which is odd because I am already subbed! I clicked the link in the e-mail to "sign up" and it looks like it will be the theme for April? http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/womenshealth?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=030513_W_womenshealth_CANCELS&amp;utm_campaign=030113_W_WomensHealth_cancels


 There's a photo of some of the products for the box on Fantabulously Frugal (I think that's the blog! I can't copy and paste on my phone, and I already closed that page) that make it look fantastic.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, Meaganola!  Here's the pic from the Fantabulously Frugal blog (it's not my blog, and I'm not sure what the policy is for linking to a a blog that's not your own, but it's very easy to find on Google!)


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 4, 2013)

> There's a photo of some of the products for the box on Fantabulously Frugal (I think that's the blog! I can't copy and paste on my phone, and I already closed that page) that make it look fantastic.


 Awesome! Just found it, for anyone who is interested: http://fantabulouslyfrugal.com/2013/03/special-womens-health-birchbox-shipping-in-april/


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, my.  I want this.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2013)

Well they got me all curious about the Cargo product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, my.  I want this.


 Me tooooo!  And just the magazine subscription is worth the cost of the box!  Haha no matter how bad my March box is, they've suckered me in for April


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this email about April's birchbox...it is odd to get because I renewed my yearly sub a month ago!!
> 
> ...


Yep, I got this too, and I renewed my annual subscription in January. I'm thinking I may have gotten it because I had to call to get my sub manually renewed. I couldn't change/update my billing information for some reason. But I'm actually excited about this!

although, I am noting that it does say "you'll get an *offer* to receive a year-long subscription..." so I'm wondering if it will be free or discounted. In any case, I'd probably go for it 

-now back to March! Come on BB I want some spoilers!-


----------



## grayc (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me tooooo!  And just the magazine subscription is worth the cost of the box!  Haha no matter how bad my March box is, they've suckered me in for April


Me too!  Bring on the mag subscription


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2013)

I didn't receive an email about the Women's Health box, but if what they say is correct and regular subscribers are going to receive it then I'm superdups excited!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 4, 2013)

That looks like an awesome box!


----------



## kelley (Mar 4, 2013)

gosh, i need spoilers for THIS month.  i'm sitting in class and need something to whistle to while i work.  need some sort of excitement :[  april seems like forever away.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gosh, i need spoilers for THIS month.  i'm sitting in class and need something to whistle to while i work.  need some sort of excitement :[  april seems like forever away.


I know right? lol I work afternoon/evenings from about 3-7ish, so I have mornings to myself...I need my morning pick-me-up this week! Come ooooon spoilers!


----------



## kelley (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know right? lol I work afternoon/evenings from about 3-7ish, so I have mornings to myself...I need my morning pick-me-up this week! Come ooooon spoilers!


 lol, tell me about it!  plus i have a pathophysiology exam tomorrow that i really need to study for, but i keep refreshing hoping for SOMETHING. :[  problems!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, tell me about it!  plus i have a pathophysiology exam tomorrow that i really need to study for, but i keep refreshing hoping for SOMETHING. :[  problems!






  cheers to that! lol

by the by.....so they don't start showing sneak peeks till around 10th, is that right? So that's a Sunday, so does that mean we have to wait till NEXT week???


----------



## kelley (Mar 4, 2013)

they've added new products!  including the MAKE or w/e!  go lookie!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Don't go and read Birchbox spoilers for this month's box," I said. "You can do it," I said.


 lmao

also that April box looks so awesome, but I don't get it, is it a special box besides the monthly one? or will subbers get it as the monthly one?


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 4, 2013)

> I didn't receive an email about the Women's Health box, but if what they say is correct and regular subscribers are going to receive it then I'm superdups excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!!!


----------



## kelley (Mar 4, 2013)

also, i think sometimes they start earlier?  idk, im kinda newer to birchbox... got a 6-month gift sub for christmas &amp; had never heard of it... but i think i had my feb box in my hands on the around the 7th or 8th because i placed an order for one of the products i sampled on the 10th.  january i don't remember though.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they've added new products!  including the MAKE or w/e!  go lookie!


 Thanks for the heads up! Really hoping to get at least one of their products in my box this month. But, if I don't... I might have to order something anyway!


----------



## kaity123 (Mar 4, 2013)

the sneak peek video is up everyone  looks like an awesome month! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jguo2w7lWP0


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 4, 2013)

Nooooooooooo!  The Serge Normant Dry shampoo is absolutely terrible.  It left my hair so sticky and gross.  And knowing my luck...it'll show up in one of my boxes.

 
Everything else looks pretty good though.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 4, 2013)

> the sneak peek video is up everyone  looks like an awesome month!Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I know! The only things I'm not excited about are the shave cream and the perfume. I already own a giant bottle of the dr. Bronners shave gel so it will be a long time before I need to replace it, and I bought so much perfume last month (eau flirt and spicebomb) that I do not need to love anything else!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 4, 2013)

Super excited after seeing the video. I hope I get something that they show except the dry shampoo. I have way too many hair samples right now.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 4, 2013)

Dying for the MAKE products! However, not too excited for the nail stickers and twistbands...didn't they JUST do twistbands last month??? How is this any different? lol


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the sneak peek video is up everyone  looks like an awesome month! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jguo2w7lWP0


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm feel kind of "meh" about the products in the video. I was really distracted by Katia's hair and had to watch a few times. 

I'm excited for the new makeup brand, but the last few months I haven't received the major brand items. 

I'll get the twistbands instead. It seems like they send me one every month that they feature them. How many times are they going to show a different piece of elastic and call it a new product? I love twistbands, and I'm glad birchbox introduced me to them, but I really don't need that many.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dying for the MAKE products! However, not too excited for the nail stickers and twistbands...didn't they JUST do twistbands last month??? How is this any different? lol
> I loved the MAKE products they showed, I hope I get them in my box and not a twistband. Got the headband last month and  dont need any more  for a while.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Mar 4, 2013)

well, i'm excited about some stuff, but Katia's bangs were driving me nuts!!! 

did anyone else get that email saying April's box is like women's health? boo


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like the Elizabeth Arden will come in foil packets.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

> well, i'm excited about some stuff, but Katia's bangs were driving me nuts!!!Â  did anyone else get that email saying April's box is like women's health? boo


 Yeah, but there's a spoiler photo floating around that has great stuff. I think it's more a promo for the magazine than anything else. Remember the _Glamour_ box and how it was (not) really much different from the normal monthly boxes aside from the crappy earbuds?


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 4, 2013)

Everything looks good. I personally don't want the, Whish, dry shampoo or a headband. Fingers crossed for a MAKE product!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, i'm excited about some stuff, but Katia's bangs were driving me nuts!!!
> 
> did anyone else get that email saying April's box is like women's health? boo


 Yeah, it was not a good hair day for her.


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, i'm excited about some stuff, but Katia's bangs were driving me nuts!!!
> 
> did anyone else get that email saying April's box is like women's health? boo


 I bet her bangs were driving her nuts too. As soon as they were done taping, she probably went an pinned them back! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

Meh Serge Normant...OMG the Make samples look so cute, because they are so tiny! The Elizabeth Arden would be something I'd like to try...and meh more Twistbands...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 4, 2013)

ooooh hoping from something from Make! their products look nice!


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 4, 2013)

This month looks great.  I want everything in that video.

I hope next month is an opt in/out thing because that box looks horrible.  I would cancel, except next month is going to be month 9 for me and I'm hoping for a chance to review as many products as possible before getting my 9 month code.  Need those points.  I hope my box this month will have six items.


----------



## kelley (Mar 4, 2013)

i would love to get a MAKE eyeshadow!  kinda hope i don't get a twistband... i just bought 20 yards of elastic to make my own for myself, my family, and friends.  haha.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 4, 2013)

> I loved the MAKE products they showed, I hope I get them in my box and not a twistband. Got the headband last month and Â dont need any more Â for a while.


 I will be on cloud a billion if my box has the make up and hair ties too!!! I really really want to try those hair ties out!!


----------



## kelley (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be on cloud a billion if my box has the make up and hair ties too!!! I really really want to try those hair ties out!!


 I really like twistbands, just not how expensive they are!  If you find you like them, you can buy 10 yards for like $5 and make 40 hair ties! :]


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 4, 2013)

I would love anything in the video! Sooo excited for march and April!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be super thrilled to get the MAKE items.  Since I redid my profile I've been getting a lot more makeup/colorful beauty items (Eyeko Liner and Hot Mama in Jan, Dr. Jart and Color Club polish in Feb), so I am definitely hoping I get one of the lucky 100,000 boxes with MAKE products! (in case you missed it a few pages ago, MAKE told MissGlammyGirl on Instagram that they would be putting items in 100K boxes, and there would be 2 items in each of those boxes! Squeeeee!!!!)


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd be pretty happy with anything except

the dry shampoo, they always make my hair look even worse. And I'm not too thrilled with a shaving gel, but if I get that it wouldn't be bad, just meh. I hope I get one of the boxes with a Make products! 100k boxes you'd figure would be good odds right?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 4, 2013)

This needs to be made a spoiler convo...

Not too pleased with foil packets.  Really really hate dry shampoo.  The Twist Band is meh.

I wouldn't mind the nail stuff - just not the ugly pink flowery one.  The MAKE makeup is what a nice sample looks like and while I would love it - I am not holding my breath.  I wonder if the perfume will be a spray bottle or just a capped bottle.


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be super thrilled to get the MAKE items.  Since I redid my profile I've been getting a lot more makeup/colorful beauty items (Eyeko Liner and Hot Mama in Jan, Dr. Jart and Color Club polish in Feb), so I am definitely hoping I get one of the lucky 100,000 boxes with MAKE products! (in case you missed it a few pages ago, MAKE told MissGlammyGirl on Instagram that they would be putting items in 100K boxes, and there would be 2 items in each of those boxes! Squeeeee!!!!)


 How many subs does birchbox have? Over 100k?


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm feel kind of "meh" about the products in the video. I was really distracted by Katia's hair and had to watch a few times.
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 4, 2013)

I was distracted by Katia's eyes (and not in the good way).  Poor thing looks like she needs some serious shut eye.

Dude, those Make samples were TIIIIIINY!  Of course, they did say they sent, what, 100k samples?  Those lipstick samples remind me of the lipsticks that come in make up/dress up kits for little girls.

  I really hope I don't get the shaving cream.  I've been using the Intuition razors for years and really don't need any shaving cream.   I'm also not digging the Twistband headbands.  I love the regular Twistband hair ties, but I only wear headbands when I'm washing my face.  Seriously, you will never catch me in one outside of my bathroom.  
 
I kinda associate Elizabeth Arden with older women, but I'm pretty sure that's just because I found my mom's Elizabeth Arden lipstick when I was little.  I'm a sucker for creams/moisturizers/whatever, so I kinda hope I get that.
 
Overall, I'm not too excited about this month.  I am looking forward to the Make samples, but that's about it.  I hope I get another Vasanti Brighten Up sample (I got one last month in my 2nd account) or another Oscar Blandi sample (honestly, I don't care what it is - I've loved every product I've tried so far).


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be on cloud a billion if my box has the make up and hair ties too!!! I really really want to try those hair ties out!!


 Hope you get your dream box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was distracted by Katia's eyes (and not in the good way).  Poor thing looks like she needs some serious shut eye.


 I noticed that too she looked super tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Mar 4, 2013)

I actually would love to get some of the nail appliques.  I've been wanting to try them for a while now because I'm so darn lazy about applying polish, lol.  I also hope I'm lucky enough to get some of the MAKE products.  I'm meh on the shaving cream and the Elizabeth Arden.  I hope I don't get the Twistbands or the Dry shampoo.  I just got a Twistband headband last month and I don't use dry shampoo, and after the awful things I've heard about this one, I'll really pass on it. 
What I really hope for is the box with the most products in it so I can get more points, lol.  I love those darn points.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many subs does birchbox have? Over 100k?


 Oh I'm sure... I have no idea on the actual amount, but having the MAKE items in that many boxes makes me much happier about my chances for getting them!

And for those of you that got Twistband Headbands last month... hopefully they don't decide that the new "metallic" line is the perfect way to send you another one while claiming that it's not a duplicate!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, Katia. 






I'm on the fence about this month's featured products. A lot of you are saying the dry shampoo isn't great, so that's a bummer. Again, I don't do my nails, so the nail thingies would be utterly useless for me. Nothing about a blueberry scented shaving cream sounds appealing, the notes in the perfume are not ones I generally prefer, and I got a twistband headband last month. The Make products look cool, and I want to try the Eight Hour Cream, but I'm afraid it will be in foil packets. Who knows, though. Maybe I'll like blueberry shaving cream and rose and amber scented perfume.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I have a strange head shape because stretchy headbands will absolutely not stay on my head!  It's like I don't have enough of a bump on the back of my head to keep them in place, they just slide right up!

I know a lot of people love the EL 8 hour cream but the smell is pretty hard to overcome....I thought I saw that it now comes in unscented so I am hoping to get to try that.

I really want to try the blueberry shave cream too, love blueberries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Dangit, I always forget to use spoilers...sorry!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh, looks like an amazing month. They sampled the incoco nail strips like 2 years ago, I hope they treat them like polish and say you can get duplicate samples since they aren't the same color. Incoco is 100x better than any of the cheapy drugstore brands, would love to get a set. 

Would also love the shave cream, its not an item I have in a travel size since I avoid aerosol cans for travel, you just never know. Blueberry, mmmmhmm

Make, obviously I would love.

Just got a twistband on one account last month, so that should exclude me from this month on that account!


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, looks like an amazing month. They sampled the incoco nail strips like 2 years ago, I hope they treat them like polish and say you can get duplicate samples since they aren't the same color. Incoco is 100x better than any of the cheapy drugstore brands, would love to get a set. 
I too am really excited about those! I'm currently wearing some from Essie - I totally messed them up, because the whole process was new to me and I filed the ends wrong (I may have been drunk...) but I LOVE them and I'm still getting compliments on them nearly a week later (they look OK from far away, a disaster up close). I'm horrible at creating nice clean lines with polish, so even though they're like $10 a set it might honestly be worth it. Plus, with extra fingers in the pack, I'll have leftovers for accent nails down the line.

Also excited about the MAKE. This could be a fantastic month - I haven't been excited about sneak peek video items ever before.


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, looks like an amazing month. They sampled the incoco nail strips like 2 years ago, I hope they treat them like polish and say you can get duplicate samples since they aren't the same color. Incoco is 100x better than any of the cheapy drugstore brands, would love to get a set.
> 
> ...


 It most likely won't. Each new "line" they come out with counts as a separate item. If twistbands are in a box, I usually get them :'(


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 4, 2013)

Not super excited. I got a twist band last month. I have a short angled bob with zero use for a twist band. I have yet to find a dry shampoo I like. Shave cream? I will use it, but don't expect that to be a hg product I will purchase. The makeup would be cool, but I don't wear lipsticks. So basically I am hoping I don't get spoilers this box hahaha! I am hoping for a second hot mama and vasanti. Those are wonderful. Wouldn't complain about a second dr jart for travel or work touch ups. I wish they would sample the beauty blender again. I was on the wait list that month and I really want one. Oh well next points purchase I guess!


----------



## page5 (Mar 4, 2013)

Only interested in one items in the video - nothing very exciting IMHO.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 4, 2013)

M



> This needs to be made a spoiler convo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Agree on spoiler convo. I can't white out or do spoilers on my phone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry guys.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm excited to try pretty much any of the spoiler items. Not too interested in the Elizabeth Arden but of course I'll try it. The nail strips look cool but I get mine done professionally like clockwork so those would be kind of a waste. I guess I could use them a week in when everything starts getting a little chipped/not so pretty. I got a twistband headband last month but I wouldn't be opposed to more...they're nice for washing my face, but I don't think I'd ever wear them out in public.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 4, 2013)

I LOVE Incoco nail strips!  I've tried them previously from Joyus - really awesome.  They are not stickers - they are actual paint strips and you can kinda stretch them to fit your nails.
And I literally have Whish shaving cream in Pomegranate in my BB shopping cart right now...so would be cool to try this new scent.  And yay!  So excited about the Make beauty!  I hope I get a lipstick sample.  I have only received lip samples from BB twice in the past 7 months.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 3 subs now so I hope I get something from make!


----------



## JessP (Mar 4, 2013)

If you want to use the spoiler function while using the mobile version of the site, just start your post with



Spoiler



and end it with


- really helpful when using your phone and/or you're unable to white-out the words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 4, 2013)

T



> If you want to use the spoiler function while using the mobile version of the site, just start your post with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope since I got the Whish in a previous box I will not get it this go round.  I was not super impressed with it's performance.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who can't sit through the spoiler videos?  They grate my nerves so hard.  I just try and pick up from conversation what is in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I really hated the previous Whish shave cream, it was so expensive and was the consistency of what I currently shave with: cheap conditioner.  I think someone who shaves with conditioner had the brilliant idea to market it as upscale shave cream, and I'm bitter that I didn't do it first.


----------



## JessP (Mar 4, 2013)

> Thanks!!!!!!!!


 Sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who can't sit through the spoiler videos?  They grate my nerves so hard.  I just try and pick up from conversation what is in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here.  No patience for it.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was distracted by Katia's eyes (and not in the good way).  Poor thing looks like she needs some serious shut eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2013)

I just watched the spoiler video for the March boxes.  I woudn't mind getting any of the products they featured, except the Serge Normant dry shampoo.   I love Serge Normant regular shampoo and conditioner and the hair spray, but I dont use dry shampoos.  I already recieved 2 other dry shampoos in previous Birchboxes and still haven't tried them.  I wash my hair 5 or 6 days a week so I dont have much use for a dry shampoo.  I wouldnt mind a different Serge Normant product if they are including them this month though.

I really have my fingers crossed for an eye shadow! 

I'm already getting excited for April's Women's Health box too!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was distracted by Katia's eyes (and not in the good way).  Poor thing looks like she needs some serious shut eye.


 She's not the only one! I've never had dark circles under my eyes before but I'm so sleep deprived right now it literally looks like I have 2 black eyes! It's like all the professors in my department had a meeting and came up with an evil plan to put all their midterms into the same week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2 down, 4 more to go..


----------



## meaganola (Mar 4, 2013)

> She's not the only one! I've never had dark circles under my eyes before but I'm so sleep deprived right now it literally looks like I have 2 black eyes! It's like all the professors in my department had a meeting and came up with an evil plan to put all their midterms into the same week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2 down, 4 more to go..


 The thing that gets me even worse than lack of sleep is allergies. And allergy season is kicking into high gear, so, yeah, lots of look-like-I-got-punched fun ahead over here.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who can't sit through the spoiler videos?  They grate my nerves so hard.  I just try and pick up from conversation what is in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that about her eyes too, but I wasn't thinking "poor thing".  I was thinking "lucky girl!"  Ha ha!


Now there's a way of putting a positive spin on dark circles


----------



## msbelle (Mar 4, 2013)

The only thing I don't want is one of those twisty bands. I got one last month so I'd rather have something else.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who can't sit through the spoiler videos?  They grate my nerves so hard.  I just try and pick up from conversation what is in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 5, 2013)

The spoiler video has me psyched.

I am so hoping to get Make eyeshadow samples in my box. Not that I would mind lipstick. Most everything looks okay, to me. I wouldn't even mind getting a twist headband. I loved the twist headband hairstyle they showed. Reminded me of Princess Jasmine.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG, the Make eyeshadows on the site are gorgeous! I am dying for that green Ivy color, and want to buy it already lol.  I'll see if I get it in either of my boxes first though.    I have green eyes, and wear green shadow all the time, it really brings out the color in my eyes, and I must have this one!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 5, 2013)

I kind of want to contact MAKE and ask if I can purchase the tiny forms of their eyeshadows. I love mini versions of things and my are those adorable. The lipsticks tho meh I would hate to get one of those. Those little tubes annoy me to no end.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who can't sit through the spoiler videos?  They grate my nerves so hard.  I just try and pick up from conversation what is in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They kinda bug me too.  I know that it's purpose is to be a fun little teaser to get us excited but it's having the opposite effect on me.  

They gush about how cute a packaging might be and how fresh the graphics look on something, i.e. 'it's got a cute little necklace' but what we receive doesn't allow us to share in the adoration, kinda makes me feel 'duped' when we get a foil, vial or any packaging that doesn't resemble much the original featured beauty product.  

To set proper expectations, might be a good idea to communicate 'front and center' first on the actual product which will arrive in the boxes (the foil, vial, squeezy tube) then present the full-size product as the retail product.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They kinda bug me too.  I know that it's purpose is to be a fun little teaser to get us excited but it's having the opposite effect on me.
> ...


 What gets me is how fake they come off. When I watch a Youtube guru do their monthly favorites, I may not always agree or care to try the products being mentioned, but the way they talk about things is usually pretty genuine. Katia and Hayley just look like really bad actresses. :/


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What gets me is how fake they come off. When I watch a Youtube guru do their monthly favorites, I may not always agree or care to try the products being mentioned, but the way they talk about things is usually pretty genuine. Katia and Hayley just look like really bad actresses. :/


 That, you pretty much said what I didn't want to say but was thinking.  To add to that, the smugness turns my stomach a wee bit.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> That, you pretty much said what I didn't want to say but was thinking. Â To add to that, the smugness turns my stomach a wee bit. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll second that...I tried to watch the whole video but I ended up skipping through it...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She's not the only one! I've never had dark circles under my eyes before but I'm so sleep deprived right now it literally looks like I have 2 black eyes! It's like all the professors in my department had a meeting and came up with an evil plan to put all their midterms into the same week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2 down, 4 more to go..


  Oh, I know that look well.  I'm a music major and a single mom, so I don't get very much sleep - between taking care of my kids, going to class, doing homework, practicing, working (which, fortunately, I can do anywhere - I'm a songwriter), and insomnia, I usually average about 4 hours of sleep a night.  I probably spend more money on Starbucks, Red Bull, and water than I do food.  I've been using Frownies almost daily lately.  I accidentally ordered 3 (I used three 20% off codes - one for my 6 mo. anniversary and one on each account for that 20% off promo thing they did last month), but I'm kind of glad I did - they seem to be working for the dark circles under my eyes.  I totally understand about the exam situation - I have the same professor for 3 of my classes (back-to-back on the same day) and he gives tests in all his classes on the same day.  Good luck on your exams!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They kinda bug me too.  I know that it's purpose is to be a fun little teaser to get us excited but it's having the opposite effect on me.
> ...


 This.


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand about the exam situation - I have the same professor for 3 of my classes (back-to-back on the same day) and he gives tests in all his classes on the same day.  Good luck on your exams!!!


 Woah - that is cruel!


----------



## kelley (Mar 5, 2013)

good luck on your midterms/exams everyone!  i have pathophysiology/pharmacotherapeutics today &amp; pharmacy management on friday :[  my chin is so broken out from stress. FML.  so ready for march's birchbox to arrive!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2013)

> What gets me is how fake they come off. When I watch a Youtube guru do their monthly favorites, I may not always agree or care to try the products being mentioned, but the way they talk about things is usually pretty genuine. Katia and Hayley just look like really bad actresses. :/


 The worst for me is the out takes at the beginning of the video. They seem so staged and just annoying, I watch it just for the spoilers.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of want to contact MAKE and ask if I can purchase the tiny forms of their eyeshadows. I love mini versions of things and my are those adorable. The lipsticks tho meh I would hate to get one of those. Those little tubes annoy me to no end.
> They let you pick samples when you place an order for full-size items on their website
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh dear, here we go with Twistband...again. I just got a headband last month and it was TERRIBLE!! Wouldn't stay in place whatsoever. I wouldn't mind trying the Whish or the nail polish strips because I've never tried them before. I'm really hoping I get the Make brand in my box, I don't mind the samples being small because shadows and lipsticks take awhile to use up.


----------



## jessicarobin (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone know when they typically put up the pages for each box number?  I didn't discover that until last month and it was fun to look at all the different variations.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 5, 2013)

Boxes are uploaded on the 10th!


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 5, 2013)

I wasn't that excited by the spoiler video, but they have some many products (too many box variations in my opinion) that I never seem to get the new products in the videos anyways. Last month really wanted something Lacome (my favorite brand) but didn't get anything. This month I do want the Incoco Nail Strips but would be disappointed if I got the perfume (not another one!!) or the headband( (something I'd never use).


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 5, 2013)

After seeing that the MAKE people give you three samples when you purchase, AND they give so much money to charity I am TOTALLY buying makeup from them regardless of whether or not I get samples in my BBs.  Fabulous.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 5, 2013)

I like that BB always seems to include items in boxes from brands I've never heard of - can't wait for this box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 5, 2013)

Agreed!!! I want to order something because mini lipstick/shadwo samples are sooooo cute... But I actually don't need anything. Oh well...



> After seeing that the MAKE people give you three samples when you purchase, AND they give so much money to charity I am TOTALLY buying makeup from them regardless of whether or not I get samples in my BBs. Â Fabulous.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 5, 2013)

Not excited at all about this month....Seems like every month they do a dry shampoo, twistband, and moisturizer....and Lancome last month a Elizabeth Arden this month?  Feel like this is 20 years ago and I'm still stealing my moms makeup:-/  Sorry guys...I'm not a complainer...Just being honest...Still love BB...if for nothing more than the points---and every month there is at least one thing I am happy about...Plus Last month I actually got the #1 box I wanted, so I'm done complaining!!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 5, 2013)

by the way, about the April box - I read the fine print at the bottom and 

Please note: Joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee receipt of the April _Womenâ€™s Health_ Box, as supplies are limited. *Existing Birchbox subscribers will be receiving **Womenâ€™s Health boxes in April. There is no need to join this list.*


----------



## shy32 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> by the way, about the April box - I read the fine print at the bottom and
> 
> Please note: Joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee receipt of the April _Womenâ€™s Health_ Box, as supplies are limited. *Existing Birchbox subscribers will be receiving **Womenâ€™s Health boxes in April. There is no need to join this list.*


Thanks!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not excited at all about this month....Seems like every month they do a dry shampoo, twistband, and moisturizer....and Lancome last month a Elizabeth Arden this month?  Feel like this is 20 years ago and I'm still stealing my moms makeup:-/  Sorry guys...I'm not a complainer...Just being honest...Still love BB...if for nothing more than the points---and every month there is at least one thing I am happy about...Plus Last month I actually got the #1 box I wanted, so I'm done complaining!!!


 I'm not excited either from watching the spoiler video.  Luckily those items only make up a couple or three of my box items (I get two boxes).  I use the hair conditioner left on my hands as a shave creme.  While I use it often, I'm up to my ears... well... hair in dry shampoo, and I prefer powders.  Perfume, meh. Look what happened to Harvey Prince...  Twistbands, thank you, but no more.  I don't even wear the ones I have.  Elizabeth Arden I've seen my grandmother carry around in her bag.  Not that that's bad, I just don't want to try it very much.  Incoco will be traded.  Come on MAKE products and all other spoilers yet to be seen!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm actually excited for this month. All those products are right up my alley, but I usually never get them in my box.  I don't know how to align my profile so I get the dry shampoo, hairband, shave cream and nail polish all in one box.


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 5, 2013)

Spoiler




*Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Shampoo* - Meh. I've never used one before and those of you who have tried it seem to hate it, so I'll pass on that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream in Blueberry* - I'll try it--not exciting though

*Incoco Nail Polish Appliques* - Yes! I've been doing one accent nail every time I paint my nails now and I love it. It's not over the top but it makes them interesting and fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love some more!

*Elizabeth Arden The Original Eight Hour Cream Skin Protectant* - I'd totally try that! I love my Embryolisse, but it will be fun to try something new.

*Stella Cadente Miss Me Discrete? Eau de Toilette* - I actually really like perfume samples because I never ever buy my own bottle (too expensive. I can't commit!). So I'll give this a shot. I am not picky when it comes to scents.

*MAKE Matte Finish Eyeshadow and Satin Finish Eyeshadow* - Oh man, either one! Especially the matte one. MMmmmm

*MAKE Silk Cream Lipstick and Silk Satin Lipstick* - Lip stuff makes me feel weird. Plus, I like to do the eyes bold so a nude lip works for me. I like owning lipsticks for some reason, but I will never wear it out.

*Twistband Headbands* - Haven't gotten any of these yet! So I'd be excited to try them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like some good stuff! I am really excited. Really want those appliques things and the eyeshadow. That would be amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, I would love it if someone could figure out what combination gets certain stuff. I try to be as vague as possible so I am open to pretty much anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't want curly hair stuff. As a person with curly hair, I have battled long and hard to find a way to make it NOT curly. Don't undermine my life's battles Birchbox.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I would love it if someone could figure out what combination gets certain stuff. I try to be as vague as possible so I am open to pretty much anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't want curly hair stuff. As a person with curly hair, I have battled long and hard to find a way to make it NOT curly. Don't undermine my life's battles Birchbox.


Oh girl, I'd kill to get a uniform curl lol...my hair has decided it KINDA wants to be curly, but the other half is completely against the idea lol


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe say you have straight hair then? Although I have seen people get curly stuff without having curly hair. This is my first month having two boxes with profiles (last month had one profile and one welcome box) and I'm not sure how I want to play it. One young, rich, adventurous and one my age, mid income (true), classic, etc?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

I just don't feel as excited as I used to be about BB - the points are great though.  I need a box to wow me.  I'm rather underwhelmed.  Last month I really wanted stuff - but didn't get any of it.  I suppose we shall see..


----------



## GinaM (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep...it can take weeks. Plus the $7 flat shipping turns me off.


 My first and only order from them took several weeks.  They have a "shipping window" and if they ship to you outside of that time frame they should refund your shipping fee.  That's what they did for me but it was the 3rd CSR that I spoke with that told me that and made it happen.  I would ask them about it.  It's worth a try.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Mar 5, 2013)

My last box was in Dec when my yearly subscription ended, but signed up again just to receive a box this month (not because it looks exciting) but I missed receiving monthly boxes lol. Although I already do too much online shopping.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Mar 5, 2013)

After almost having December as my last month, I think I will have March be my last one.  I like BB and all but it's kinda losing it's appeal.  Maybe I'll join again down the road.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What gets me is how fake they come off. When I watch a Youtube guru do their monthly favorites, I may not always agree or care to try the products being mentioned, but the way they talk about things is usually pretty genuine. Katia and Hayley just look like really bad actresses. :/


 Yup yup yup I completely agree, I get they are trying to get people excited, but they over do it :S


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email that contains a March/Spring Fling box spoiler:
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that for Glossybox or Birchbox?


 that box looks like glossybox in the lower left corner. i guess it's on the wrong thread by mistake and is probably listed here since modelco has been with birchbox since the fall.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 5, 2013)

> > Just got this email that contains a March/Spring Fling box spoiler:
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is that for Glossybox or Birchbox? I got the same email, it's for Glossybox's March box.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email, it's for Glossybox's March box.


 


> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that box looks like glossybox in the lower left corner. i guess it's on the wrong thread by mistake and is probably listed here since modelco has been with birchbox since the fall.


 Okie doke...that's what I thought...just wanted to make sure I wasn't seeing things..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah, sorry! I guess my brain is only half-working today lol. I shall move it to the correct thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

First FB Spoiler is up!





March Box Spoiler #1! It's still chilly here in NYC, but LA-native Charisse is already prepping for sunnier spring days. Since she can't see her go-to colorist in Silver Lake, she relies on this new color saver from a renowned Beverly Hills hairstylist to keep her dyed hair gorgeous and glossy. Can you guess what it is? When we hear from 100 people we'll unlock the reveal!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First FB Spoiler is up!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow great guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the bottle looks super alike!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 5, 2013)

BB is being a pain! I got my welcome box last month and couldn't review. I was told on here that someone else was having that issue and they fixed it. I emailed CS and they said that I should wait it out and it would allow me to review it soon. That was a week ago. Still cannot review. It's cutting close to my next box being shipped. Had to email again. Frustrating to say the least. I am ready to some shipping notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for the boxes to update! I love seeing all of the boxes... and just not peeking at which one I am getting.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Oh, I know that look well.  I'm a music major and a single mom, so I don't get very much sleep - between taking care of my kids, going to class, doing homework, practicing, working (which, fortunately, I can do anywhere - I'm a songwriter), and insomnia, I usually average about 4 hours of sleep a night.  I probably spend more money on Starbucks, Red Bull, and water than I do food.  I've been using Frownies almost daily lately.  I accidentally ordered 3 (I used three 20% off codes - one for my 6 mo. anniversary and one on each account for that 20% off promo thing they did last month), but I'm kind of glad I did - they seem to be working for the dark circles under my eyes.  I totally understand about the exam situation - I have the same professor for 3 of my classes (back-to-back on the same day) and he gives tests in all his classes on the same day.  Good luck on your exams!!!
Same, I'm lucky to get over 2-3 hours of sleep these days. I drink at least a venti Starbucks and a sugarfree Monster a day and I drink my meals (read: smoothies) to save time. I think I would cry if I had to take 3 exams in a row! I can handle 2, but 3... cringing just thinking about it! Thankfully it turns out my most difficult midterm will actually be after spring break, but I'm still totally screwed for my linear optimization and CAD/CAM exams this week. I'm so burned out already I don't even have the motivation to study. Good luck to you too!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same, I'm lucky to get over 2-3 hours of sleep these days. I drink at least a venti Starbucks and a sugarfree Monster a day and I drink my meals (read: smoothies) to save time. I think I would cry if I had to take 3 exams in a row! I can handle 2, but 3... cringing just thinking about it! Thankfully it turns out my most difficult midterm will actually be after spring break, but I'm still totally screwed for my linear optimization and CAD/CAM exams this week. I'm so burned out already I don't even have the motivation to study. Good luck to you too!


 Hahaha *high fives*  I get a venti at Starbucks and have smoothies for meals too.  Linear optimization &amp; CAD/CAM?  I don't think I could handle classes in that - I'm developing a headache just thinking about it.  Are you a math/engineering/economics major?  I totally understand feeling burned out too.  It's unfortunate how easy it is to get burned out in college - no one really prepares you for that in high school.  I'm so overwhelmed with everything I need to do, I swear I'm just running on auto-pilot most of the time.  Fortunately, I'm done with my tests (for now) and I can focus on my papers and music.  I'm spending as much of tomorrow as possible restarting my brain.  Good luck in your exams!  And yay for your most difficult midterm being after spring break!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha *high fives*  I get a venti at Starbucks and have smoothies for meals too.  Linear optimization &amp; CAD/CAM?  I don't think I could handle classes in that - I'm developing a headache just thinking about it.  Are you a math/engineering/economics major?  I totally understand feeling burned out too.  It's unfortunate how easy it is to get burned out in college - no one really prepares you for that in high school.  I'm so overwhelmed with everything I need to do, I swear I'm just running on auto-pilot most of the time.  Fortunately, I'm done with my tests (for now) and I can focus on my papers and music.  I'm spending as much of tomorrow as possible restarting my brain.  Good luck in your exams!  And yay for your most difficult midterm being after spring break!


 I love Starbucks but 9 times out of 10 they get my drink wrong. If it's not too far off from what I originally wanted I'll just take it anyways (skinny instead of just sugarfree, etc.) I'm majoring in Industrial Engineering, this semester is pretty insane. 5 classes and a lab, plus 2 projects. High school was so easy, I almost miss it haha. I got all my core college classes done my senior year and shaved an entire year off my degree plan. I've been running on auto-pilot too, I'm so jealous you're done with your exams!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Starbucks but 9 times out of 10 they get my drink wrong. If it's not too far off from what I originally wanted I'll just take it anyways (skinny instead of just sugarfree, etc.) I'm majoring in Industrial Engineering, this semester is pretty insane. 5 classes and a lab, plus 2 projects. High school was so easy, I almost miss it haha. I got all my core college classes done my senior year and shaved an entire year off my degree plan. I've been running on auto-pilot too, I'm so jealous you're done with your exams!


 My local Starbucks knows me.  I've been going almost daily since September 2011.  They almost never get my order wrong anymore (except this morning, but Starbucks doesn't do tea very well, so I forgive them).  Geez, 5 engineering classes plus a lab and 2 projects?  My uncle (and his brothers) and cousin majored in engineering in college.  I don't know how they did it - and my uncle did it with a baby at home.  I did a lot of math and physics in high school, but I don't think I could handle engineering - I've seen what it looks like.  I'm only done with my 2nd tests of the semester - my midterms are on the 28th.  I have tests every other week, but it's really nothing I don't know already.  I spend most of my time on the pieces I'm working on for my voice lessons.  Next week is spring break for me and I'm going to spend as much time as possible studying - as long as I've finished at least one of my papers and perfected at least 3 of my arias.


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Mar 5, 2013)

I am NOT excited about the "health" box next month, esp. if I get Supergoop.  I hated that stuff last year.   So far, this month is meh too...if May doesn't wow me, or something cool pop up this month, I may just need to switch.  I want box previews!  I'm so impatient (being 37 weeks pregnant is NOT helping my patience for anything).


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB is being a pain! I got my welcome box last month and couldn't review. I was told on here that someone else was having that issue and they fixed it. I emailed CS and they said that I should wait it out and it would allow me to review it soon. That was a week ago. Still cannot review. It's cutting close to my next box being shipped. Had to email again. Frustrating to say the least. I am ready to some shipping notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for the boxes to update! I love seeing all of the boxes... and just not peeking at which one I am getting.


 I would email again. I emailed and the next day they emailed me back saying it was fixed.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 5, 2013)

I ordered 3 things from the BB shop in one order...and they all just shipped separately lol


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 5, 2013)

and they showed what it was on the FB spoiler:





and it was the Nick ChavezÂ® Beverly Hillsâ€™ Color-Saver Sulfate Free Shampoo!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am NOT excited about the "health" box next month, esp. if I get Supergoop.  I hated that stuff last year.   So far, this month is meh too...if May doesn't wow me, or something cool pop up this month, I may just need to switch.  I want box previews!  I'm so impatient (being 37 weeks pregnant is NOT helping my patience for anything).


 But then you'll have to switch your screen name! 






And congratulations, mama!  37 weeks is rough... I hope you're getting all the pampering you deserve!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 5, 2013)

> I would email again. I emailed and the next day they emailed me back saying it was fixed.


Oh trust me I did. Lol. I want those points! Hahaha


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 5, 2013)

While waiting for my tracking to come I like to play with past goodies


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 5, 2013)

i want box pages to load! So impatient haha


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While waiting for my tracking to come I like to play with past goodies


 Ooooh - tell me - how did ya do it?


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL, I didn't think of that!   They usually win me back over when I start feeling this way - I'm just sick of hair products I hate, skin stuff, tanning lotion, and my GOODNESS all the twistbands.  I'm a color kind of person...send me some polish or shadow!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But then you'll have to switch your screen name!
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh trust me I did. Lol. I want those points! Hahaha


 If they don't get it fixed before the February points option moves to March, all is not lost.  

Keep your emails to them about it and then call CS and let them know that you did everything you could to obtain the points through their process and ask them to make a 'one time' exception of awarding you the points since the 'gap' was with their SW and not because you forgot to submit the reviews.  Any CS with good common sense should be able to take care of that for you.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been on shoplately.com for at least 1-1.5 hrs browsing...okay and buying...

I gotta stop spending money!!!  But...if I don't get any of the MAKE products in my box...I might have to buy some eyeshadow from BB (I've been trying soooo hard to save my points - I have 30 bucks worth..)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dying for the MAKE products! However, not too excited for the nail stickers and twistbands...didn't they JUST do twistbands last month??? How is this any different? lol
> 
> They do Twistbands ALL the time. And I think the nail stickers were done last year, too.


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 5, 2013)

Crap...I'm going to cancel if I get the nail stickers or yet another Twistaband. I've been on the fence with Birchbox for awhile - I feel that the boxes haven't been worth it. Even with the points program, the shop is ALWAYS sold out of the items I want.


----------



## Lainy (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope I get the incoco nail appliques in my box! I love them.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get the incoco nail appliques in my box! I love them.


 Same here I want to try them out :3


----------



## klg534 (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB is being a pain! I got my welcome box last month and couldn't review. I was told on here that someone else was having that issue and they fixed it. I emailed CS and they said that I should wait it out and it would allow me to review it soon. That was a week ago. Still cannot review. It's cutting close to my next box being shipped. Had to email again. Frustrating to say the least. I am ready to some shipping notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for the boxes to update! I love seeing all of the boxes... and just not peeking at which one I am getting.


 This happened to me and they credited me the points, so I wouldn't worry too much they will make it right.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB is being a pain! I got my welcome box last month and couldn't review. I was told on here that someone else was having that issue and they fixed it. I emailed CS and they said that I should wait it out and it would allow me to review it soon. That was a week ago. Still cannot review. It's cutting close to my next box being shipped. Had to email again. Frustrating to say the least. I am ready to some shipping notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for the boxes to update! I love seeing all of the boxes... and just not peeking at which one I am getting.


 I didn't realize I could get welcome box points since I was told I couldn't. When I emailed them about it (my welcome box was in December), they were able to add the box to my page, but they had to physically add my points. They just asked me how many of the products I reviewed and credited me accordingly. So, all is not lost if they don't get your box up right away.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> While waiting for my tracking to come I like to play with past goodies


 I love that pattern, so creative!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh trust me I did. Lol. I want those points! Hahaha


 You can always email them your review of the products and they can manually add the points to your account, it happened to me when my page would not update to show my January box. I spoke to a really nice girl named Molly and she said whenever that happens to just email them my reviews.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get the incoco nail appliques in my box! I love them.


 Me too, I want to try them.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 6, 2013)

So I just finally got around to watching the video, and funny thing, I just did the "Princess Roll" last night in my hair....I do it before I go to bed, sleep on it, then take it out in the morning, hooray for curls that you can do in your sleep! also, I wouldn't mind trying anything in the video....

except the FOIL PACKETS and lipstick. I don't wear lipstick at all.
For the rest though, bring it on!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2013)

Kind a funny but I'm actually hoping for the nail stickers and headbands.  But I usually only get one or two of the items they show in the videos and a bunch of other randoms.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried the



Spoiler



strips


in 2011 and loved them!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just finally got around to watching the video, and funny thing, I just did the "Princess Roll" last night in my hair....I do it before I go to bed, sleep on it, then take it out in the morning, hooray for curls that you can do in your sleep! also, I wouldn't mind trying anything in the video....
> 
> ...


 Oh man!  My unspoken new year's resolution this year was to try to wear more lipstick!  I'd love to find a good brand that is moisturizing enough to wear without gloss but with good staying power.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man!  My unspoken new year's resolution this year was to try to wear more lipstick!  I'd love to find a good brand that is moisturizing enough to wear without gloss but with good staying power.


 I've always had a hard time wearing lipstick.  Maybe I'm just super-sensitive about it, but I can't stand feeling anything on my lips.  Some lip balms are OK, but I hate the "gloppy" feeling of most products.  Anyway, in the last few months, I've been wearing Bite lipstick, and it's the first time in my life that I've actually used an entire tube of lipstick and bought another.  

Since I don't wear lip color much, and somewhat deliberately chose a color that's pretty close to the color of my lips anyway, I'm probably not a good judge of staying power.  I do usually reapply before a meeting, after lunch and right before I leave the office.  But it doesn't feel thick or weird on my lips and it's kept me chap-free all winter.

This will be my first BB -- I'm curious that I've seen a few people talk about "welcome" boxes.  Are those for all subscribers, or is that just the first box in a gift subscription.  Not entirely sure what to expect.  Thanks!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always had a hard time wearing lipstick.  Maybe I'm just super-sensitive about it, but I can't stand feeling anything on my lips.  Some lip balms are OK, but I hate the "gloppy" feeling of most products.  Anyway, in the last few months, I've been wearing Bite lipstick, and it's the first time in my life that I've actually used an entire tube of lipstick and bought another.
> 
> ...


My welcome box was last month and I just got a normal monthly box.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome boxes are given only if it is a gift subscription....so if you 'gift' a subscription to yourself, you would get a welcome box.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man!  My unspoken new year's resolution this year was to try to wear more lipstick!  I'd love to find a good brand that is moisturizing enough to wear without gloss but with good staying power.


 Lipstick Queen - while more pricey - does last a good while.


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 6, 2013)

Whoohoo! My box shipped yesterday, expected delivery Monday!  0.417 lbs

No email yet but found the tracking info when I logged into my account...


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmm.. I am not able to review the welcome box on my gift subscription, I'll email them And I was shocked to see I had tracking info! The weight is .639 which is one of the heavier boxes I have recieved.. Now I want to watch the video again to see what is heavy.. Probably hair products.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoohoo! My box shipped yesterday, expected delivery Monday!  0.417 lbs
> 
> No email yet but found the tracking info when I logged into my account...


 Yay!  Mine shipped too!  "Tracking information is still unavailable", but I have a clicky truck!

Hopefully this means I'll get mine before the 10th... I'm so bad about looking in my box before it gets here, but it's really a much more fun when I don't know what's inside!


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 6, 2013)

So if I gifted myself a subscription at the end of feb and got the welcome box on the 28th when should I expect the next one?this month or next?


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2013)

And wow, I was looking at all my boxes.. Next month will be TWO YEARS that I have been with BB! How time flies!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2013)

> So if I gifted myself a subscription at the end of feb and got the welcome box on the 28th when should I expect the next one?this month or next?


 I bet that is Feb's box.. And you get one for March.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I have a "clicky truck" but shipping has not updated. 




 I'll just be clicking that a few times today....


----------



## Gayle Ray (Mar 6, 2013)

mine shipped yesterday and has a weight of .6010, got tracking email this AM


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I have a "clicky truck" but shipping has not updated.
> 
> ...


 Me too. I hope the box pages update soon so I can rule out some boxes. Do we have any idea how many variations there are this month?


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine weighs .39-- I think it is the lightest so far, but maybe that is a good thing since I want the nail stickers and perfume and headband (strangely enough!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should be here on Monday. Eeee!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh - tell me - how did ya do it?


 I usually do tape manis, but I'm out of tape--so I use the side of the brush, very carefully.  I sit on the floor with my knees up and steady my hand on my knee.  Not perfect but look good enough from any distance that anyone is going to look at my hands (hopefully)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 6, 2013)

No truck for me yet I was hoping I would get it early this month since I was snowed in last month, But not snowed in enough for extra points.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 6, 2013)

I also have tracking info up on my account page, but it hasn't updated yet. I'm trying to be patient but I'm dying to know what's in my box already!


----------



## grayc (Mar 6, 2013)

and so the stalking of BB account page beings.


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 6, 2013)

I also have a clicky truck, but it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I have a "clicky truck" but shipping has not updated.
> 
> ...


 Yup, just a few... thousand...

Ok, I know box contents haven't posted and we haven't really seen that many items yet, but I've made a list of what I do and don't want:

Want: Incoco Nail Strips, MAKE eye &amp; lip, Twistband (I've never gotten one), Blueberry Shave Cream 

Stay out of my box!: Discrete? Perfume, Elizabeth Arden Cream, Serge Normant Dry Shampoo, Nick Chavez Shampoo


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm.. I am not able to review the welcome box on my gift subscription, I'll email them
> 
> And I was shocked to see I had tracking info! The weight is .639 which is one of the heavier boxes I have recieved.. Now I want to watch the video again to see what is heavy.. Probably hair products.


 I bet we are box twins - I checked my info when I saw your post and I have a tracking number too!  Shipped yesterday, weight .6430.  The expected date is Monday but mine usually comes before that!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for either acccounts yet.  Ahh, the suspense!


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 6, 2013)

Also, I was really surprised to have a package from BB in my mailbox today - I got the keychain!  My first month was Jan 2012 with a 6 month gift sub, which I extended to monthly and then went annual in December with a Christmas gift.  In no way does that add up to a year this month, but I'm not complaining.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's nice to be remembered, even if there seems to not be a super rhyme or reason how they determine when it goes out!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2013)

> I bet we are box twins - I checked my info when I saw your post and I have a tracking number too! Â Shipped yesterday, weight .6430. Â The expected date is Monday but mine usually comes before that!


 I think you are right, twinners! Haha. Mine is also Monday but I bet it will be then and not early. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

No clicky truck, but I do have a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Info hasn't updated though


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a tracking number.  Yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a tracking number! Hasn't updated yet. I hope it will be here before my box updates (that way I  won't be tempted to peek).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a tracking number! Hasn't updated yet. I hope it will be here before my box updates (that way I  won't be tempted to peek).


 Same here, but I still hope we both get awesome surprise boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 6, 2013)

I have 2 accounts, and have shipping for one so far.  I'm usually one of the last to get shipping info, so this is awesome!  Both my boxes have always shipped on the same day (I've been a member for over a year, and only once did I get a duplicate box).  I'm going to be checking my 2nd account for shipping a thousand times a day now too.

My box that has shipped weighs 0.4180.  It's in NJ, and my delivery date is 3/11, although I expect to recieve it sooner provided the big storm doesnt hold it up. 

I just reveiwed all my past Birchboxes online - such fond memories!

I woud love an eye shadow!  I also noticed some new Sunday Riley products and the Georgia by Jodie Patterson products that look like things I would really like.  I wonder if BB will be including samples of any of those products?  There is also an Archipelago Pomegranate Body Butter that is new in the store that I would like to try.

I cleaned out my makeup stash and other beauty related products today to get ready for spring.  Out with the old, in with the new...


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 6, 2013)

tracking number here as well but not updated!

this is my first box: when it updates is that when you can tell how much it weighs? and the box info where would that usually be found under in your account when that processes?


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 6, 2013)

Sam here girlies, tracking number but no updated info! I'm excited for this month, I think it's going to be pretty great.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have an updated tracking number for one of my accounts...shipped yesterday (so it should be here Friday-I will get it before I can peek!) and weighs 0.6780.  Hoping this means I will get two different boxes...I got two box number ones last month and I didn't care for them.  That was the first time since I started in May that I got double boxes though, so it's all good.  Lol.  Fingers crossed for awesome boxes for everyone!  I am excited to get anything except for Twistbands (my 12 year old daughter won't even take them from me anymore)!


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 6, 2013)

YES! I have tracking info but it hasn't updated yet. I'm excited, my boxes never ship this early


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 6, 2013)

Both of my boxes have tracking numbers...woot! They aren't updated, but still...progress!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 6, 2013)

I was spoiled my first couple months with BB - I was always in the first wave of shipments.  The last few months, no so much.  No clicky truck on mine yet.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 6, 2013)

My clicky truck says March, but alas, it is not clickable lol


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 6, 2013)

> My clicky truck says March, but alas, it is not clickable lol


 Same here. My box usually ships in a later wave, so I would be surprised if I had a tracking number before the 9th.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 6, 2013)

No clicky truck here- waaah.


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Ahhhhhh! I just checked my account and my truck is clicky! The information if you actually click it hasn't updated yet, but mine normally isn't clicky this early. Wooohooooooo. Let the stalking begin


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 6, 2013)

this is my first women's box 



 after being on the fence for a while

my box still says ships March 16 does anyone know if their shipping period really is that long or if it's likely it will move up?


----------



## kaity123 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who gets excited for twistbands... &amp; this is why. I love them &amp; they do exactly what they say; no dents in your hair &amp; doesn't rip your hair out! now my problem with twistbands is the price...some work out to be $3 each &amp; that's just for the regular hair tie ones not the headbands. I think that's ridiculous! so when I get one in my bb it saves me from spending a ridiculous amount on a hair tie &amp; I don't lose them for quite awhile! so this month I am excited about the headbands  I am also excited about the MAKE products. I would prefer the eyeshadows to the lipsticks because it looks like I can easily depot the eyeshadows &amp; put them in my z-pallette. sorry for not doing the spoiler thing, I am on my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who gets excited for twistbands... &amp; this is why. I love them &amp; they do exactly what they say; no dents in your hair &amp; doesn't rip your hair out! now my problem with twistbands is the price...some work out to be $3 each &amp; that's just for the regular hair tie ones not the headbands. I think that's ridiculous! so when I get one in my bb it saves me from spending a ridiculous amount on a hair tie &amp; I don't lose them for quite awhile! so this month I am excited about the headbands
> 
> I am also excited about the MAKE products. I would prefer the eyeshadows to the lipsticks because it looks like I can easily depot the eyeshadows &amp; put them in my z-pallette.
> ...


 You could make your own! Sooooo cheap &amp; makes a ton! There are tutorials out there.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You could make your own! Sooooo cheap &amp; makes a ton! There are tutorials out there.


 Oh I need to do this!  I'm the second person who wants hair twistbands.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay! I already have tracking. My box is .6735 scheduled to arrive by Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds heavy.


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who gets excited for twistbands... &amp; this is why. I love them &amp; they do exactly what they say; no dents in your hair &amp; doesn't rip your hair out! now my problem with twistbands is the price...some work out to be $3 each &amp; that's just for the regular hair tie ones not the headbands. I think that's ridiculous! so when I get one in my bb it saves me from spending a ridiculous amount on a hair tie &amp; I don't lose them for quite awhile! so this month I am excited about the headbands
> 
> I am also excited about the MAKE products. I would prefer the eyeshadows to the lipsticks because it looks like I can easily depot the eyeshadows &amp; put them in my z-pallette.
> ...


 You definitely have better luck that I do! My Twistband experiences are the exact opposite of that, not only do they leave huge dents in my hair but they won't stay in place either


----------



## thepaintedlady (Mar 6, 2013)

I think this is the first month that I've gotten shipping and tracking info before the 10th. My box is .6750, and it should come by Monday, but I normally get it a day or two earlier-it would be great if it came on my birthday! I haven't really looked at the spoilers yet, and I think I'm going to try to keep it that way...at least for this month!


----------



## kelley (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You could make your own! Sooooo cheap &amp; makes a ton! There are tutorials out there.


 I'm excited-- I'm making my own... my elastic should be here by Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Mar 6, 2013)

Clicky truck says mine should be here Monday. In my experience, this probably means Saturday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You definitely have better luck that I do! My Twistband experiences are the exact opposite of that, not only do they leave huge dents in my hair but they won't stay in place either


 Same here, with the headbands they don't stay in place at all!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who gets excited for twistbands... &amp; this is why. I love them &amp; they do exactly what they say; no dents in your hair &amp; doesn't rip your hair out! now my problem with twistbands is the price...some work out to be $3 each &amp; that's just for the regular hair tie ones not the headbands. I think that's ridiculous! so when I get one in my bb it saves me from spending a ridiculous amount on a hair tie &amp; I don't lose them for quite awhile! so this month I am excited about the headbands
> 
> I am also excited about the MAKE products. I would prefer the eyeshadows to the lipsticks because it looks like I can easily depot the eyeshadows &amp; put them in my z-pallette.
> ...


 I love Twistbands too.  I tried making my own, but I ended up making them too small.  Luckily, my daughter finally has enough hair for a pony tail, so I used them on her... until she lost them all.  (I swear there's some sort of hair accessory-stealing monster in every school.)  Thanks to Birchbox &amp; Julep, I will always have a non-hair-denting hair tie available.  I ordered the Alex &amp; Isabelle double hair ties recently and absolutely adore those.  I've been wanting to try their bow hair ties, but they've been out of stock forever on the Birchbox site and I kinda want the points.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 6, 2013)

Saw a BUNCH of these on shop lately: https://shoplately.com/product/31837/grab_bag_of_20_hair_ties


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw a BUNCH of these on shop lately: https://shoplately.com/product/31837/grab_bag_of_20_hair_ties


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 6, 2013)

Woo. No clicky truck, but I do have a tracking number. I would laugh if it doesn't update until the 11th (since the 10th is on a Sunday).


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have tracking on one of my accounts, weight is .4220...scheduled for delivery the 11th....this is the one that I just opened a couple of months ago so could be pretty much anything in there!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I need to do this!  I'm the second person who wants hair twistbands.


 You can also buy them on Etsy pretty cheap, if you're not feeling particularly crafty (like me!). I just bought 25 of them for 10 bucks. And you usually get to pick your own colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 6, 2013)

I just saw a big tub of twistbands at Burlington Coat, 3 for $1. Cheapest I'd ever seen them. They leave dents in my hair so I passed.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My clicky truck says March, but alas, it is not clickable lol


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 6, 2013)

I like making my own Twistbands so I can make them as big/small as I need (I have a tiny head!). This is my fav place to buy the elastic because they have TONS of colors and its super cheap!! I think I got like 8 different colors (2 yards each) for $10, including shipping. You can ask for a sample pack of all the colors too, so you know what colors to order next time (not that I will ever run out).

http://www.hobovian.com/


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally got help from BB regarding my welcome box. It was forced to allow me to review it now... and I have 4 days to do it. Eek! Running over now and also hoping to find some clicky trucks on my account!


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 6, 2013)

New spoiler up on FB.

it's Benefit Benetint. Hoping I don't get it because I already have a mini.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on my 2nd account with a weight of .391. Woo hoo!!!!! Super excited... I love this time of the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing on my main account though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 6, 2013)

My box has shipped. It weighs 4360.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would LOVE this!  I don't own it yet, but I've loved every product from that company that I've received in sub boxes.


 I have never used one of these before (from any brand...), but I am willing to try it. I actually got some in a sampler kit from Benefit but the colors weren't right for my skin so I traded them. This one I think would look good.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, also hoping not to get this.  I usually love products by that brand
> ...


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

Speaking of Hot Mama I spotted it while watching my guilty pleasure RHOBH. Kim was holding it. I was like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's Hot Mama!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 6, 2013)

I finally got an invite this morning. I'm excited...I have a friend who loves the box.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 6, 2013)

I do not have a clicky truck on my 2 accounts yet.



> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 6, 2013)

Where are you guys finding tracking and weight?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm so not so great for dry skin?


 If you use it on your lips, make sure you use a good lip balm after.  I don't have any experience applying similar products on anywhere else, but I assume the same general principle goes for that too.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New spoiler up on FB.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlynncoates (Mar 6, 2013)

My box weight is .030. Seems really light!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dlynncoates* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oops, sorry...posted the same thing twice...


 I'm guessing that weight is a mistake.  The box itself must weigh more than that!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

Yea that's a mistake for sur


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 6, 2013)

My Birchbox for my 1st account is now in CT.  I'm in Boston, so its possible it could be delivered to my post office box Friday, or even possibly tomorrow provided the dreaded storm doesn't delay the mail.  I probably won't make it to the post until Saturday anyway.  My post office doesn't open until 6:00 am and closes at 5:00 pm, but I leave for work at 5:00 am and dont get home until around 8:00pm, so can usually just get my mail on Saturdays. 

My 2nd box is delivered to my house, and not my PO box.  I dont want the nosey (but nice!) people who live downstairs to know about my beauty box addiction, so one goes to my house and the other to the post office!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 6, 2013)

one sub isn't showing anything, second is .6818


----------



## dlynncoates (Mar 6, 2013)

> I'm guessing that weight is a mistake.Â  The box itself must weigh more than that!Â


I sure hope so!!


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for meah. I never get my clicky truck early. Kinda depressing


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm wicked excited so far after seeing the second spoiler you ladies posted. I love Benefit and their tints!

I haven't received a confirmation email (I also had this problem with GB this month) but I saw that I was billed. Did everyone get their confirmation emails today?


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2013)

If you mean a confirmation letting you know your CC was charged I have never recieved one of those from BB.  You can log into your account and it should say Active.  I log into my CC account to determine if and when I have been charged.

If you mean confirmation, like your box is shipping, those come in waves with the earliest coming now and continuing until the 10th-12th of the month.



> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wicked excited so far after seeing the second spoiler you ladies posted. I love Benefit and their tints!
> 
> I haven't received a confirmation email (I also had this problem with GB this month) but I saw that I was billed. Did everyone get their confirmation emails today?


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you mean a confirmation letting you know your CC was charged I have never recieved one of those from BB.  You can log into your account and it should say Active.  I log into my CC account to determine if and when I have been charged.
> 
> If you mean confirmation, like your box is shipping, those come in waves with the earliest coming now and continuing until the 10th-12th of the month.


 Ahh thank you for clarifying that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Mar 6, 2013)

No problem!  With all the sub services out there doing different things it is hard to know if it is usual or unusual for one thing or another to happen!  That is why we are all here to help!  Usually if you ask someone has an answer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh thank you for clarifying that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 6, 2013)

Mines set to arrive monday it says! That's a first! The past couple of months I've gotten my box really late compared to when most people got them. I hope I like what in it because it seems like this box is going to be a surprise unlike my other boxes where I knew what I was getting.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 6, 2013)

Does everyone pretty much get the same box, or are there different boxes. I know I filled out a questionnaire...I'm just curious as to how accurate their matching is.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does everyone pretty much get the same box, or are there different boxes. I know I filled out a questionnaire...I'm just curious as to how accurate their matching is.


 There are multiple boxes (sometimes too many).


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmm you girls think this month will be pretty good, worth resubbing for? I cancelled mine a few months ago, but got an email saying I could resub, and that this month would have: "March Madness, from up-and-coming rookies to all-star essentials, plus* bold new colors for lips, nails, and eyes*."

So does that guarantee actual makeup in this box?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Mar 7, 2013)

yea! got my email! tracking says it's .606 and supposed to get here monday, but i usually get it 2 days before it's scheduled to arrive, so who knows- maybe friday! can't wait to see what I get! I hope i don't get the Serge Normant dry shampoo- i already have a sample of that collecting dust!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Mar 7, 2013)

My shipping weight is 0.4230

Pretty exciting!  Says delivery on the 11th.  I'll bet it won't be here by then though...I'm in California.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh still no updated tracking for me. I'm really hoping for the Benetint, it's something I've never tried before


----------



## zorabell (Mar 7, 2013)

I am really surprised I already got a tracking number for my main account. I had to update my billing info and I thought I was going to get a punishment box again. My weight for this one is 0.5740 not real heavy but not really light.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

Uh oh... this month there are a lot of products that I don't want to get in my box.  Like the Benetint (already have it and prefer Stainiac), Serge Normant, Stella Cadente perfume, Twistband hairtie, shave stuff, Elizabeth Arden and nail stickers.  This is bad!  : /  I guess I'll just have to chalk it up as a bad month for me and hope that I'll be pleasantly surprised with MAKE products.

Oh, and still no clicky trucks.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

There are, however, new Kusmi iced tea, new bb creams, mascaras, lip colors and LOTS of Shu Uemura in the new products section of the shop.  Maybe it won't be a bad month after all...  fingers crossed!  no whammies!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

Ooh, there's a midnight blue mascara!  please please!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 7, 2013)

Hoping my boxes arrive before I leave for sxsw, also hoping Birchbox is going to sxsw, last year they "sponsored" the bathrooms at the Path party and there were unlimited samples to keep and full size products for touch ups.

too freaking adorable.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 7, 2013)

> Hoping my boxes arrive before I leave for sxsw, also hoping Birchbox is going to sxsw, last year they "sponsored" the bathrooms at the Path party and there were unlimited samples to keep and full size products for touch ups. too freaking adorable.


 Have fun @ sxsw, I'm in austin! My bday (17th) usually falls on sxsw week, but this year it's on a Sunday, at the end, so i'm gonna do the austin st paddys day fest instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 7, 2013)

> Hmm you girls think this month will be pretty good, worth resubbing for? I cancelled mine a few months ago, but got an email saying I could resub, and that this month would have:Â "March Madness, from up-and-coming rookies to all-star essentials, plus *bold new colors for lips, nails, and eyes*." So does that guarantee actual makeup in this box?


 I don't know that anything is ever guaranteed with Birchbox!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, there's a midnight blue mascara!  please please!!!


 Ooh!  I dyed my hair that color once.  If there's a purple version of that, I'd loooove to try it.  I ordered the purple Eyeko eyeliner and really like it.  What brand is the mascara you're referring to?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay tracking finally updated!  .6360 sounds like there may be some hair products in there!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

My box finally updated: 0.6400 for me!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered the beauty protector recently actually received it?  I ordered mine on the 27th, before the website said it was backordered, but I haven't heard anything about it.  BB keeps changing the date it will ship by, too.


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 7, 2013)

2nd account updated! Weight is 0.6690 scheduled to be delivered by the 12th. Can't wait!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 7, 2013)

I woke up to a shipping email in my 1st account! weight .6580 scheduled for March 12, my brothers bday! Nothing on my 2nd acct yet, I"m just excited one of my boxes finally shipped earlier than the 10th!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 7, 2013)

My weight is .6390 with delivery scheduled for Tuesday, but I usually get my box 2 days early so I"m hoping to have it by Saturday.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2013)

> Has anyone who ordered the beauty protector recently actually received it? Â I ordered mine on the 27th, before the website said it was backordered, but I haven't heard anything about it. Â BB keeps changing the date it will ship by, too.


 I ordered on the 28th, and I received a shipping email on the 4th.


----------



## messjess18 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay my shipping updated! It should be here Tuesday. Sometimes my boxes come earlier than they say they will and sometimes they don't come for days after. HOPING I'll get it early. My weight 0.6240. Seems a bit light compared to the rest of y'alls. I'm hoping I get some leftover Lancome products or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also thinking about getting a second account with Birchbox. What do y'all think? The people that have two, is it worth it?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 7, 2013)

> Yay my shipping updated! It should be here Tuesday. Sometimes my boxes come earlier than they say they will and sometimes they don't come for days after. HOPING I'll get it early. My weight 0.6240. Seems a bit light compared to the rest of y'alls. I'm hoping I get some leftover Lancome products or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And also thinking about getting a second account with Birchbox. What do y'all think? The people that have two, is it worth it?


 I have 2 Birchbox accounts &amp; love it. I have one annual subscription &amp; one monthly subscription (which started as a gift subscription when they had the Goop boxes). I have a similar profile on both accounts, but I usually buy makeup on one and skin care &amp; hair care on the other (in case they assign boxes based on previous purchases). For $10 a month, it's definitely worth it - at least in my opinion.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And also thinking about getting a second account with Birchbox. What do y'all think? The people that have two, is it worth it?


 I have two and I think it's worth it. I like nearly everything I get from Birchbox and the points make it worth it to me.

That said, my shipping updated! Both boxes are scheduled to be here on Tuesday (although they typically get here a day earlier than expected) and the weights are .6770 and .6470.


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 7, 2013)

My shipping updated! Weight is 0.6360 and it says I should get it on Tuesday, but that seems kind of early...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 7, 2013)

0.6290!!! that sounds like a heavy box. this is the first time my truck has become clicky before the 10th! woo!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay my shipping updated! It should be here Tuesday. Sometimes my boxes come earlier than they say they will and sometimes they don't come for days after. HOPING I'll get it early. My weight 0.6240. Seems a bit light compared to the rest of y'alls. I'm hoping I get some leftover Lancome products or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And also thinking about getting a second account with Birchbox. What do y'all think? The people that have two, is it worth it?


 I love having two subs. At first I thought it was horrible because I got like 4 dupe boxes, but then I started getting different boxes, and I've been pretty decently happy with them. There is at least ONE thing in every box that I liked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 7, 2013)

mine usually ships with the last wave of boxes so i'm shocked that i already have a tracking number. 0.489 weight and scheduled for delivery on Monday!


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 7, 2013)

My weight is .590 and it says I should get it on Monday but it was accepted at my local post office yesterday. I am hoping it is in my mailbox when I get home today.....


----------



## Sunshine325 (Mar 7, 2013)

My Birchbox only weighs .2390 Much lighter than everyone else's.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 7, 2013)

.650...heavy ish??? I am new to birchbox so can someone give me an idea, is this a heavy or light box?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 7, 2013)

Tracking updated - it's still in Logan NJ - hopefully will get my BB Sat or Mon.

Wt is on the lower site: 0.3860 -- I prob got foil packets.

ETA: I did not get a "Your Box Has Shipped" email.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 7, 2013)

It varies from month to month, it seems like .65 is heavier than the average from what I've been seeing for March boxes. Mine was .6818.. i'm wondering what the heavy items could be.. probably shampoo.



> .650...heavy ish??? I am new to birchbox so can someone give me an idea, is this a heavy or light box?


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2013)

> Tracking updated - it's still in Logan NJ - hopefully will get my BB Sat or Mon. Wt is on the lower site: 0.3860 -- I prob got foil packets. ETA: I did not get a "Your Box Has Shipped" email.


 Don't forget that a lot of make up items are on the lighter side! I have a sample of benetint I got in a set from sephora (when I redeemed points- so it is smaller than those that come in the sets they sell) and it is extremely light. (But you only use such a tiny amount each time, I have had it for months and am no where near half finished).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

Aww I got an email saying I'll be getting the 1yr lipgloss keychain. I wasn't sure if I would be eligible for it or not since I switched my account to a gift account at one point in time and then went back to a regular account when it expired, so that was a nice surprise!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow the boxes seem rather heavy this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have yet to receive my tracking #...checked my account and nothing.

For the last couple of months have gotten earlier boxes maybe I will be one of  the lasts one this month.


----------



## jnm9jem (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww I got an email saying I'll be getting the 1yr lipgloss keychain. I wasn't sure if I would be eligible for it or not since I switched my account to a gift account at one point in time and then went back to a regular account when it expired, so that was a nice surprise!


 I got it too!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget that a lot of make up items are on the lighter side! I have a sample of benetint I got in a set from sephora (when I redeemed points- so it is smaller than those that come in the sets they sell) and it is extremely light. (But you only use such a tiny amount each time, I have had it for months and am no where near half finished).


 This!  Most of my heavy boxes have been the most disappointing.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't forget that a lot of make up items are on the lighter side! I have a sample of benetint I got in a set from sephora (when I redeemed points- so it is smaller than those that come in the sets they sell) and it is extremely light. (But you only use such a tiny amount each time, I have had it for months and am no where near half finished).


 Very true, but I still won't get my hopes up just yet.  June will be 1 yr with BB - if I am not happy with the boxes from here on out I might call it a day and save some $ by canceling.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm watching some UK BB unboxing videos and I'm having some box envy - the sample sizes are truly deluxe. 

Ok - I'm trying my best to try and stay positive.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 7, 2013)

*sigh* No tracking, no email, no clicky truck, no fun! The suspense is killing me! LOL


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww I got an email saying I'll be getting the 1yr lipgloss keychain. I wasn't sure if I would be eligible for it or not since I switched my account to a gift account at one point in time and then went back to a regular account when it expired, so that was a nice surprise!


 I got the same email, with the 25% off....too bad I don't have many points in that account hahah but we'll see what I can do....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It varies from month to month, it seems like .65 is heavier than the average from what I've been seeing for March boxes. Mine was .6818.. i'm wondering what the heavy items could be.. probably shampoo.


 I'd say on average, most boxes are about .5lb. Above .6 is heavy and below .45 is light. It doesn't seem like that much of a difference when you consider they're in lbs, but it kind of is...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got a tracking number! Yay! It hasn't entered the system yet, so now I just wait to see the weight and the date it'll arrive....


----------



## catipa (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

After waiting about I month, I was just invited to Join Birchbox.  Do you ladies think I will get April's box or is there a chance I may still get March's box?  Thanks!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello,
> 
> After waiting about I month, I was just invited to Join Birchbox.  Do you ladies think I will get April's box or is there a chance I may still get March's box?  Thanks!


 probably march


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree. I finally got my invite yesterday. and my receipt said it was March's box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Found this on instagram! First box i've seen so far!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eeep how exciting! I seriously hope I get the benetint as well!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First Birchbox? If that's the new welcome box, well, *gives gift sub to self.*


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it!  Would be totally happy with that box.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

Argh I have the clicky truck for over 24 hours but when I click it it takes me to a tracking page with no tracking info updated yet. Faster UPS, FASTER lol.

On another note do points expire and if so when? This is only my second month but due to a mistake they made my first month Birchbox credited me 100 points- if I don't use them right away do they go away or can I hang out for a few months and save some more?


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> First Birchbox? If that's the new welcome box, well, *gives gift sub to self.*


 I'm not going to lie my first one was last month and it left A LOT to be desired and included one major mistake (the 'big ticket' item was missing).  BB totally made it up to me though so I am sticking around- they both sent me the item and credited me 100 points.  I guess it helps to be new and good at complaining sometimes...


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2013)

> First Birchbox? If that's the new welcome box, well, *gives gift sub to self.*


 I think that's just the regular box. Welcome boxes usually have a bunch of previously sent items, and all that are shown are new ones for the month.


> I'm not going to lie my first one was last month and it left A LOT to be desired and included one major mistake (the 'big ticket' item was missing). Â BB totally made it up to me though so I am sticking around- they both sent me the item and credited me 100 points. Â I guess it helps to be new and good at complaining sometimes...


 The nice thing about birchbox is that they are good about compensating you with any problem, regardless of how good you are at complaining or how new or old of a subscriber you are.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh I have the clicky truck for over 24 hours but when I click it it takes me to a tracking page with no tracking info updated yet. Faster UPS, FASTER lol.
> 
> On another note do points expire and if so when? This is only my second month but due to a mistake they made my first month Birchbox credited me 100 points- if I don't use them right away do they go away or can I hang out for a few months and save some more?


 Points expire one year after you get them.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nice thing about birchbox is that they are good about compensating you with any problem, regardless of how good you are at complaining or how new or old of a subscriber you are.


 It is good to know this is a common thing.  I was actually really going to cancel but was then SO impressed with their customer service that I did not and in fact that I would not even if I am very disappointed with both this and next month's box (after that though anything goes haha).

I am SUPER optimistic/excited for this month though!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Points expire one year after you get them.


 Awesome THANK YOU!


----------



## catipa (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> probably march


Great, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's just the regular box. Welcome boxes usually have a bunch of previously sent items, and all that are shown are new ones for the month.


 The girl captioned it and said it was her first Birchbox, so that's what makes me think it's her welcome box. But they might not be doing welcome boxes this month. I don't know.


----------



## guenivere (Mar 7, 2013)

I keep seeing "welcome boxes" mentioned but my first box was just a regular box, one of the many they sent.  When did welcome boxes start? I've been with bb for a year now.


----------



## guenivere (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is good to know this is a common thing.  I was actually really going to cancel but was then SO impressed with their customer service that I did not and in fact that I would not even if I am very disappointed with both this and next month's box (after that though anything goes haha).
> 
> I am SUPER optimistic/excited for this month though!


 I didn't complain right then. When I got empty samples, they sent me more empty samples and told me to cut the end off to get the tiny amount of product out. I complained that sending me more faulty samples didn't fix the problem and they said I was right but they never got back to me and never made it right. Compared to Beauty Army, Birch Box SUCKS with customer service in my experience.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 7, 2013)

> I keep seeing "welcome boxes" mentioned but my first box was just a regular box, one of the many they sent.  When did welcome boxes start? I've been with bb for a year now.


 It seems like they started in December 2011 or January 2012. I remember people jumping on the Teen Vogue and Glamour boxes for new subs specifically to avoid getting a welcome box.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The girl captioned it and said it was her first Birchbox, so that's what makes me think it's her welcome box. But they might not be doing welcome boxes this month. I don't know.


 I think, and I may be wrong, that you get welcome boxes when it's a gift sub; otherwise, it's just a regular box.  When I signed up (and that was a year ago), I just received a regular box.  Either way, I wouldn't mind that box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well i'm just going to step in line an say i'm hoping for this one! now i want to know what her box weight was!

also LOL at the person who got the box saying "I should have gotten more for $10 a month"


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 7, 2013)

I think BB CS has been pretty good - at least for me.  Whether it be with an issue with a product in my box or something I have gotten from the store.

I usually e-mail so that I have a paper trail -I know a lot of the ladies here call.


----------



## PrincessPuff (Mar 7, 2013)

My box weight is .65 i hope to get the blueberry shaving cream. Any samples of benefit are going up for trade right away, benefit seems to cause my skin to brake out.


----------



## kaity123 (Mar 7, 2013)

here is another box where you can see everything inside


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a nice box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

I would LOVE to get that box! Kind of doubt it will happen though, since I got a twistband headband just last month (wouldn't mind another, though!).


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 7, 2013)

My beauty protector is arriving in the mail today- woot so excited to try it! 

Still no clicky truck here- been clicking all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5290
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 12 2013
  Date
Description
Location
Mar 7 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Mar 6 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Mar 6 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

My second account updated!  Looks lighter than the rest of yours.  Come on MAKE products!!!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think BB CS has been pretty good - at least for me.  Whether it be with an issue with a product in my box or something I have gotten from the store.
> 
> I usually e-mail so that I have a paper trail -I know a lot of the ladies here call.


 For what it's worth I also emailed and it was VERY effective.

Regarding the welcome boxes, I also want to second what has been said- you appear to only get them when you do a gift sub.  I did a regular sub and got a normal box last month (my first).


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> I like it! Â Would be totally happy with that box.


 Me too.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> I think BB CS has been pretty good - at least for me. Â Whether it be with an issue with a product in my box or something I have gotten from the store. I usually e-mail so that I have a paper trail -I know a lot of the ladies here call.Â


 So far their customer service has been nothing but great.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> here is another box where you can see everything inside


 I would be happy with this one it has the two things I want to try.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> My beauty protector is arriving in the mail today- woot so excited to try it!Â  Still no clicky truck here- been clicking all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too, I've been stalking my page and no email either.


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two and I think it's worth it. I like nearly everything I get from Birchbox and the points make it worth it to me.
> 
> That said, my shipping updated! Both boxes are scheduled to be here on Tuesday (although they typically get here a day earlier than expected) and the weights are .6770 and .6470.


 Box twins! 



 Mine is .6470 as well


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 7, 2013)

I want a clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 7, 2013)

one of mine is updated and the other one is not yet...

but one of them weights in at .6810 and due to me on monday (11th)... i know i wont get any earlier than that date (my last one sat in a next door city (15 mins away) for four days and was delivered on the date it was due....

I envy those of you that get your mail early!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CBritt (Mar 7, 2013)

Whoo!!! Clicky truck!! My weight is .5240, and it's supposed to be here Tuesday!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh... this month there are a lot of products that I don't want to get in my box.  Like the Benetint (already have it and prefer Stainiac), Serge Normant, Stella Cadente perfume, Twistband hairtie, shave stuff, Elizabeth Arden and nail stickers.  This is bad!  : /  I guess I'll just have to chalk it up as a bad month for me and hope that I'll be pleasantly surprised with MAKE products.
> 
> Oh, and still no clicky trucks.


 With so many products you don't want...chances are you'll get at least one of them :S Good luck! Hope you don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is supposed to deliver 3/12 &amp; has a weight of 0.3655. My lightest one yet, but I'm not worried. Birchbox hasn't disappointed me yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Mar 7, 2013)

No clicky truck yet, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 7, 2013)

my 2 accounts and moms (which is mostly mine too haha) all shipped, different weights and all scheduled to be here on the 12th!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh!  I dyed my hair that color once.  If there's a purple version of that, I'd loooove to try it.  I ordered the purple Eyeko eyeliner and really like it.  What brand is the mascara you're referring to?


 It's the Sunday Riley brand.  I REALLY want to try it!  My ideal boxes would inlcude that, Kusmi tea, Evologie blemish serum, MAKE products, any of the Georgia by Jodie Patterson products and one of the concealers.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping updated! Weight is 0.6360 and it says I should get it on Tuesday, but that seems kind of early...


 Box twinsies!!! Yay!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 7, 2013)

another FB spoiler!





March Box Spoiler #3! This zit-busting product was developed by doctors to gently (and effectively) fight blemishes. Can you guess what it is? When we hear from 200 people we'll unlock the reveal!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With so many products you don't want...chances are you'll get at least one of them :S Good luck! Hope you don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you, darling!  I'm not too worried.  There's always the trade thread!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

Box updated, estimated delivery is on the 12th...but the weight is 0.3960... don't think my box is gonna be any good...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eeep how exciting! I seriously hope I get the benetint as well!


 OMG. I would DIE if I got that. I  need to find that person and find out the box weight, STAT. lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> another FB spoiler!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 7, 2013)

It could be full of cute mini lipsticks or eyeshadows!!!



> Box updated, estimated delivery is on the 12th...but the weight is 0.3960... don't think my box is gonna be any good...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine will be here by the 12th. WOOOOO it weighs .5800!!!! That seems huge to me.


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoiler








Just got home to find my box waiting. Sorry I can't do a spoiler from my ipad.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 7, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> another FB spoiler!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the Sunday Riley brand.  I REALLY want to try it!  My ideal boxes would inlcude that, Kusmi tea, Evologie blemish serum, MAKE products, any of the Georgia by Jodie Patterson products and one of the concealers.


 You can get evologie serum and cream for like $2 ^^ from their site.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It could be full of cute mini lipsticks or eyeshadows!!!


 I so hope so!!


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I edited to add one.
> 
> If you type in. [ spoiler ] and finish with another it will work.


 Thank you


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shy32 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a clicky truck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 7, 2013)

Another pic of a box on Instagram :

http://web.stagram.com/p/406527262579047839_175375590

so far the sizes look great for this month!

Edit- woops looks like this was posted earlier - I'm behind!


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weight???  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The weight was .590


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brandyk (Mar 7, 2013)

I got the same one as birchhughes. here's my pic!

pic




I got my ship notice late last night and got my box today. Weight = 0.6090. Unlike last month I was thrilled with the products but I wished the ad for the one thing had included a teensy sample. But I will use 100% of everything!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 7, 2013)

there is a video on youtube up of a girl doing her's thats not even 2 hours old: 

she got:

LA FRESH | Eco-Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover (Full size, $9.99)
Marcelle | BB Cream Golden Glow (full size, $27)
Vasanti | Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (full size, $34)
Whish | Shave Crave Shaving Cream (full size, $20)
Madewell for Birchbox | Emery Board (full size, $5)


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG. I would DIE if I got that. I  need to find that person and find out the box weight, STAT. lol


 seriously, that item would make this month's box for me.  I've been wanting to try that for months now! Hope you get it!


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weight was .590


 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh... Exciting!


----------



## freddygirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Clicky truck!!!! 0.600 weight. Since they're shipping out early this month, are they posting the box contents early as well?


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Mar 7, 2013)

I want it to be the 10th already so I can see a complete list of all the boxes. Both of my trucks are clickable but no info is available yet...boo!  It kills me not knowing what I'm getting....I have ipsy as well but I get way more excited about birchbox! Does any one know if Zadidoll will post the list of the boxes this month?? I LOVE IT haha makes it so much easier to see all of the boxes!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there is a video on youtube up of a girl doing her's thats not even 2 hours old:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 7, 2013)

wow you ladies are good!





it was the evologie blemish serum!
i do have to say i did get this product in my glossybox last month but i havent tried it yet, maybe i should.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow her BB cream was HUGE.


yeah! thats what i was thinking too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SJG1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am fairly new here (this will only be my second month) and i have noticed that several people have a "gift sub" and a "monthly sub" and some also even have an "annual sub". I know that cost wise the annual basically means you get a box for free, but what are the advantages to having two different type of subs? (obviously you can change your profile to get different products) but why the two different kinds? Thanks!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SJG1211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am fairly new here (this will only be my second month) and i have noticed that several people have a "gift sub" and a "monthly sub" and some also even have an "annual sub". I know that cost wise the annual basically means you get a box for free, but what are the advantages to having two different type of subs? (obviously you can change your profile to get different products) but why the two different kinds? Thanks!


 The gift sub is just a way for you to start a second subscription without waiting in line.  Some people refer to it as their second sub, or as the gift sub since that is how they started it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine has shipped.

I got a pink loyalty keychain appropos of nothing today- not an anniversary and I have quit and resubbed twice over the last two years. I am way past my 12th box, so no idea why!


----------



## SJG1211 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The gift sub is just a way for you to start a second subscription without waiting in line.  Some people refer to it as their second sub, or as the gift sub since that is how they started it.


 Thank you!!! That makes a lot of sense!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like the nail file that seems to be in every box is like last month's chocolate square?  I mean, yeah, it's technically worth $5, but we all know those things cost pennies to make.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else feel like the nail file that seems to be in every box is like last month's chocolate square?  I mean, yeah, it's technically worth $5, but we all know those things cost pennies to make.


 That can be pretty much said for any of the "extras" they've given us, the notecards, headphones, chocolate, etc. It's just something I've come to expect from birchbox.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That can be pretty much said for any of the "extras" they've given us, the notecards, headphones, chocolate, etc. It's just something I've come to expect from birchbox.


 I don't mind the little bonus items, even if they are worth next to nothing.  The chocolate square was still yummy and this nail file will still get use (at least from me).


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am actually most excited just to be able to review 4 products so I can get a Juicy Couture La La rollerball! (I have the Viva La Juicy and Viva La Juicy Fleur rollerball duo as well, love their scents so much). I keep saying I'm going to save up for something big, but once I get to 200 points I always get too antsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the little bonus items, even if they are worth next to nothing.  The chocolate square was still yummy and this nail file will still get use (at least from me).


 I don't mind them either, I will for sure use a nail file! I just hated the headphones, they were crappy quality.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the little bonus items, even if they are worth next to nothing.  The chocolate square was still yummy and this nail file will still get use (at least from me).


 Yeah for me the bonus items don't really have any monetary value, just usually a "usefulness." The chocolate was yummy and the other extras I have always gone to when I can't find my first choice item around my apartment. They're more for fun than anything really.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 7, 2013)

This may just be snarkiness on my part because my first two boxes didn't have a "lifestyle extra", just samples.  I'm not as used to it (and therefore accepting of it/resigned to it) as those of you who have had Birchbox for awhile.  I was ok with the chocolate because, well... chocolate!  The nail file irks me though... it looks like one of those files that falls apart after 3 uses.  I will hold out hope that it is awesome!


----------



## VanessaC (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping weight is 0.4230
> 
> Pretty exciting!  Says delivery on the 11th.  I'll bet it won't be here by then though...I'm in California.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i live in CA too and i always feel like im always the last one to receive mine! :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

My box arrived...

MAKE/Dual phase eye makeup remover (1 oz)
MAKE lipstick (teeny tiny..looks like its for a 5 year old)
Caldrea body lotion (3 foil packets- one of each scent)
Serge Normant/ Meta Revive Dry Shampoo (2oz)
Madewell Emeryboard
The weight of the box was around 0.660


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the nail file is cute. I'd rather have that than the chocolate.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the nail file is cute. I'd rather have that than the chocolate.


I agree. I like it.

And it will definitely get used!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 7, 2013)

I just received my Birchbox keychain/lip balm holder in the mail, with no email notifications. The card says 'You've been with us for over a year - 13 months to be exact!' Which is true, this month makes my 13th month.It holds a normal sized lip balm but it's still a very small pocket. I won't put it on my keys as it's bigger than I'd like my key chains to be. Cute idea, though.


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't mind the nifty little extras as long as they are just that, extras and not part of my actual sample count. I enjoyed the chocolate last month and at least the nail file is something that can be used by everyone


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the nifty little extras as long as they are just that, extras and not part of my actual sample count. I enjoyed the chocolate last month and at least the nail file is something that can be used by everyone


 Exactly, if we get 4 samples+ an extra, or worse 3samples+extra...that's kinda meh... I won't love the file, but I definitely hope we can review it for points...


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 7, 2013)

> I think that's just the regular box. Welcome boxes usually have a bunch of previously sent items, and all that are shown are new ones for the month. The nice thing about birchbox is that they are good about compensating you with any problem, regardless of how good you are at complaining or how new or old of a subscriber you are.


I got a welcome box last month and it had new samples as well as some older. Was very similar to other boxes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 7, 2013)

Both my boxes have shipped and are set to be here Tuesday. I've received one 'shipped' email, and both BB accounts have clickable tracking.

Weights are .4840 and .5025


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my tracking number but nothing's updated on it. Still.


----------



## brandyk (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The nice thing about birchbox is that they are good about compensating you with any problem, regardless of how good you are at complaining or how new or old of a subscriber you are.


 This is so true! I forgot to change the address on hubby's BB man (he works out of state) and they are sending him an entire new one. I was wowed!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh I always like when boxes are late one month because then the next month comes so close together


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 7, 2013)

What are the urls for when the boxes do show up?  I know that people start testing them out and they 404.  When does that typically start?  I know it's previously been before the 10th, because a couple times I was able to narrow down the boxes.  I need something to occupy my time since I don't have a clicky truck yet.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 7, 2013)

I would rather get a file extra than a chocolate extra. My box is super light so not sure what to expect. Hoping my second account with have a completely different samples


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 7, 2013)

definitely agree. my october box had TWO food items (luna bar and tea), a couple freebies, and ONE deluxe sample :/ wouldn't have midned the two food items if there were more actual samples.



> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the nifty little extras as long as they are just that, extras and not part of my actual sample count. I enjoyed the chocolate last month and at least the nail file is something that can be used by everyone


 do you have to be subbed for 12 consecutive months to qualify or something? I have 12 months total over a ~1.5 year span, I've never ever received any promotions for 3/6/9/12 months (the longest I subbed consecutively was like 8 months).

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww I got an email saying I'll be getting the 1yr lipgloss keychain. I wasn't sure if I would be eligible for it or not since I switched my account to a gift account at one point in time and then went back to a regular account when it expired, so that was a nice surprise!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a 20% off at three months so you should have gotten something


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both my boxes have shipped and are set to be here Tuesday. I've received one 'shipped' email, and both BB accounts have clickable tracking.
> 
> Weights are .4840 and .5025


 Just got the second 'shipped' email. Woot!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 7, 2013)

I love how my box is 30 minutes away (if that) and I haven't gotten an email haha. Hope it will be here tomorrow after work!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 7, 2013)

Got my shipping email! Weight of 0.5820 and projected delivery of March 12th. I'm excited!


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box updated, estimated delivery is on the 12th...but the weight is 0.3960... don't think my box is gonna be any good...


 Looks like we may get the same box! Mines .39. I'm hoping since makeup weighs less than product maybe that's what is in there?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got my shipping notice! So early! My projected weight is 0.576 and delivery by the 12th.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 2 questions...  I joined Birchbox last week and havent gotten a shipping email yet. Do new members get their boxes later than everyone else and will I get a "welcome box or a regular box?  Sorry about the questions...I subscribe to Ipsy as well and its much different.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like we may get the same box! Mines .39. I'm hoping since makeup weighs less than product maybe that's what is in there?


 I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Mar 7, 2013)

> I have 2 questions...Â  I joined Birchbox last weekÂ and havent gotten a shipping email yet. Do new members get their boxes later than everyone else and will I get a "welcome box or a regular box?Â  Sorry about the questions...I subscribe to Ipsy as well and its much different.


 You will only get a welcome box if it is a gift sub. They also don't send out all the notices at once, and only just started shipping. Yours might be later only because you only just signed up, but maybe not if it was before the 1st.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> definitely agree. my october box had TWO food items (luna bar and tea), a couple freebies, and ONE deluxe sample :/ wouldn't have midned the two food items if there were more actual samples.
> 
> do you have to be subbed for 12 consecutive months to qualify or something? I have 12 months total over a ~1.5 year span, I've never ever received any promotions for 3/6/9/12 months (the longest I subbed consecutively was like 8 months).


 hmmmm it might be 12 consecutive months. i wasn't sure if my account would count as "consecutive" or not since i unsubbed and used a gift sub for 3 months, but since my account was still "active" maybe that counted towards it as well.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxcel6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 questions...  I joined Birchbox last week and havent gotten a shipping email yet. Do new members get their boxes later than everyone else and will I get a "welcome box or a regular box?  Sorry about the questions...I subscribe to Ipsy as well and its much different.


 By "joined" do you mean signed up and are on the waitlist or they took you off the waitlist?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Birchbox keychain/lip balm holder in the mail, with no email notifications. The card says 'You've been with us for over a year - 13 months to be exact!' Which is true, this month makes my 13th month.It holds a normal sized lip balm but it's still a very small pocket. I won't put it on my keys as it's bigger than I'd like my key chains to be. Cute idea, though.


Mine just says thank you for the loyalty.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like we may get the same box! Mines .39. I'm hoping since makeup weighs less than product maybe that's what is in there?


 .391 here... not sure what I'm hoping for! Our boxes will be here before they upload eek!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been wanting to try this brand, but I never want to shell out the dough because I have years worth of Bumble and Bumble that is my "signature line" plus all the million samples from the past 2 years. Hopefully they sampled some of the products (crosses fingers)


----------



## jams (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my shipping notice! So early!
> 
> My projected weight is 0.576 and delivery by the 12th.


 Matching box! Here's hoping its awesome!


----------



## jams (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting to try this brand, but I never want to shell out the dough because I have years worth of Bumble and Bumble that is my "signature line" plus all the million samples from the past 2 years. Hopefully they sampled some of the products (crosses fingers)


 I tried the deep repair masque through beautyarmy and fell in love- so excited to blow some points on this!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the deep repair masque through beautyarmy and fell in love- so excited to blow some points on this!


 I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Cathie (Mar 7, 2013)

I got the email saying Im getting the lipstick keychain and 25% off my next order but it didnt say anything about expiration...does anyone know how long the offer is good for?


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the nail file is a good extra, and I much prefer it to any of the other extras I've gotten so far.


----------



## Lainy (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a tweezerman nail file in one of my earlier boxes. I hope I don't get another one, even though it's a different brand. My box weighs .4020.... no foil packets please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting to try this brand, but I never want to shell out the dough because I have years worth of Bumble and Bumble that is my "signature line" plus all the million samples from the past 2 years. Hopefully they sampled some of the products (crosses fingers)


 I have wanted to try that hair mask FOREVER. Every Youtube guru and their cat/dog raves about it. Hopefully it doesn't sell out before I can get it. 

Really not excited for the nail file. I have severe nail picking/biting problems, so this is on the same level as nail polish to me. Ah, well. Hopefully I either don't get one or the rest of my box contents make up for it. 

Ninja edit: Just got my shipping notification email, but my tracking info hasn't updated.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email saying Im getting the lipstick keychain and 25% off my next order but it didnt say anything about expiration...does anyone know how long the offer is good for?


 I received the same email today.  At the very bottom of the email, mine said it's good til 3/14 11:59pm.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 7, 2013)

Silly question but where do you see how much it weighs? I did get a shipping email but it doesn't have a weight listed and the tracking number isn't active yet.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Silly question but where do you see how much it weighs? I did get a shipping email but it doesn't have a weight listed and the tracking number isn't active yet.


 When your tracking number is active it will update the box weight.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When your tracking number is active it will update the box weight.


 gotcha! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 7, 2013)

> I have wanted to try that hair mask FOREVER. Every Youtube guru and their cat/dog raves about it. Hopefully it doesn't sell out before I can get it.Â  Really not excited for the nail file. I have severe nail picking/biting problems, so this is on the same level as nail polish to me. Ah, well. Hopefully I either don't get one or the rest of my box contents make up for it.Â  Ninja edit: Just got my shipping notification email, but my tracking info hasn't updated.Â


 I love love love the healing oil treatment. I use it almost everyday. I got the mask from Beauty Army and it was just eh... I have super long processed hair so I think I needed more to really do the trick. Oddly enough, I got another sample from Ulta and my guy used it in his super frizzy hair (because I made him) and it was amazing. You should try it out, and if you like it, sometimes target has like a double pack for the price of one(ish) It's my favorite oil and I have used 99% of all major label hair oils - my salon is always giving out/ demoing new stuff.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay my box shipped! It should be here Tuesday and it weighs 0.6370 I hope that's good!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gotcha! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome!



> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love the healing oil treatment. I use it almost everyday. I got the mask from Beauty Army and it was just eh... I have super long processed hair so I think I needed more to really do the trick. Oddly enough, I got another sample from Ulta and my guy used it in his super frizzy hair (because I made him) and it was amazing. You should try it out, and if you like it, sometimes target has like a double pack for the price of one(ish)
> 
> It's my favorite oil and I have used 99% of all major label hair oils - my salon is always giving out/ demoing new stuff.


 I have medium-long hair (boob grazing length), but it's also very fine, so I'm hoping the mask will be nourishing enough for me. My hair's generally oily at the roots, but I made the mistake of bleaching it a while ago. It's finally starting to get healthy again after dying it back to brown, but it does need some help. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

> You're welcome! I have medium-long hair (boob grazing length), but it's also very fine, so I'm hoping the mask will be nourishing enough for me. My hair's generally oily at the roots, but I made the mistake of bleaching it a while ago. It's finally starting to get healthy again after dying it back to brown, but it does need some help. Thanks for the info!


 You can get a sample size (pretty substantial packet) of the Macadamia mask at Ulta for $3-$4 - I picked one up a while ago but haven't used it yet. If you have one near you it'd be a good way to try before buying the full-size version!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can get a sample size (pretty substantial packet) of the Macadamia mask at Ulta for $3-$4 - I picked one up a while ago but haven't used it yet. If you have one near you it'd be a good way to try before buying the full-size version!


 There's one about a half hour away, but I don't drive. However, I just checked Ulta's site and they have the packets there! Sweet. Just gotta wait until next Friday when I get my FAFSA refund (over a month late. Thanks, school!). I was planning on ordering a few things from there anyway, so that works out perfectly. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## JessP (Mar 8, 2013)

> There's one about a half hour away, but I don't drive. However, I just checked Ulta's site and they have the packets there! Sweet. Just gotta wait until next Friday when I get my FAFSA refund (over a month late. Thanks, school!). I was planning on ordering a few things from there anyway, so that works out perfectly. Thanks for letting me know!


Sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now I've reminded myself to try the packet I bought lol. You'll have to let me know what you think when you try it!


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got my shipping info. . .so excited for this month


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 8, 2013)

Still no shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  really hope this dosn't turn into last month it was late when I got my box.  Also we have seen a few boxes with out the MAKE so 100,000 is not everyones box. I wonder how many people get birch box.  I also wonder if 100,000 included 2 samples for each box it was in making it only 50,000 boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure!
> 
> ...


 Will do! Time to continue playing the waiting game.


----------



## JessaBlake (Mar 8, 2013)

There are already a few videos up on youtube and so far, nobody has gotten any of the Make make up samples. I wonder if those are going to be kind of rare. I used to belong to Birchbox last year, but cancelled my sub because I wasn't happy with the quality of samples. My friend gifted me a 3 month sub, so I'll try it out for those 3 months and see if I like it. I'm pretty sure I will be getting a welcome box this month, though, and not the normal box. We'll see what I get when it ships. Good luck to you guys on your boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice yesterday, and it looks like my box might show up today or tomorrow at the latest. 

Box weight is .6505...really hope it's a good one!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

If I got a dry shampoo spray last time, do you all think they'll send me another one this month?  I really hope not.

Also, how in the world have they seemed to rack up so many products that I don't need/want to try?!  This is not my month!  I've just ordered a deluxe sample of the Caudalie Premier Cru Cream from sephora as well as the regular sample size of it.  

I can only express this in Italian... _ ma che sfigata!!!  _


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got the shipping notice E-mail.  0.3900 weight and should be here by the 13th.  It usually arrives early.  Now I'm just waiting on the box #s to show up so I can do my fun detective work.  When the 10th falls on the weekend, do they usually post the boxes earlier or later?  What I mean is, do you think there is more of a chance they'll post them today or wait til Monday?  Or do they even upload on the weekend?  Yes, I'm very impatient!


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 8, 2013)

i am sooooo envious of you guys who's birchboxes arrive earlier than delivery dates!!  Mine has arrived in michigan yesterday, about 15 mins away, and will sit there until the actual delivery date of monday. 

anyway, still no clicky truck on my main account--

I am so excited to see what this month will bring... without boxes up and having one of my boxes come so quick i wont know what will be inside for the first time since my first box well over a year ago before i found mut.   ....  oh and even though I am well with them over the year no keychain and code for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Mar 8, 2013)

No tracking for me yet...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 8, 2013)

mine weighs .388  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a quick question. I got the welcome box last month, so this is my first monthly box. Does everyone get something different?? i notice ladies mentioning different weights of the boxes. I think that's kinda cool if the boxes are different. Or is it like 3 different boxes or something?


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the shipping notice E-mail.  0.3900 weight and should be here by the 13th.  It usually arrives early.  Now I'm just waiting on the box #s to show up so I can do my fun detective work.  When the 10th falls on the weekend, do they usually post the boxes earlier or later?  What I mean is, do you think there is more of a chance they'll post them today or wait til Monday?  Or do they even upload on the weekend?  Yes, I'm very impatient!


 We might be box twins! Mine also weighs, 0.3990. That actually concerns me a bit. I see everyones box weighs much more than that. What's in ours that makes it way so little?


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  really hope this dosn't turn into last month it was late when I got my box.  Also we have seen a few boxes with out the MAKE so 100,000 is not everyones box. I wonder how many people get birch box.  I also wonder if 100,000 included 2 samples for each box it was in making it only 50,000 boxes.


 Make said that they would be in 100,000 boxes, with 2 samples in each box.



> Originally Posted by *JessaBlake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are already a few videos up on youtube and so far, nobody has gotten any of the Make make up samples. I wonder if those are going to be kind of rare. I used to belong to Birchbox last year, but cancelled my sub because I wasn't happy with the quality of samples. My friend gifted me a 3 month sub, so I'll try it out for those 3 months and see if I like it. I'm pretty sure I will be getting a welcome box this month, though, and not the normal box. We'll see what I get when it ships. Good luck to you guys on your boxes!


 Don't forget that it is still early, and we have only seen a handful of the 30 or so box variations.


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 8, 2013)

My box shipped weighing a whopping, 0.3990.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 8, 2013)

Tracking entered system finally! Weight is 0.690, that seems quite heavy! Arriving March 13th! Super excited!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

Still no tracking number clicky truck update on my primary account.  Is it bad that deep down I'm wishing it will be late/messed up so that I can get extra points on my account?  points points points points points


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a quick question. I got the welcome box last month, so this is my first monthly box. Does everyone get something different?? i notice ladies mentioning different weights of the boxes. I think that's kinda cool if the boxes are different. Or is it like 3 different boxes or something?


 Hi- there are usually 35-45 box varieties a month- usually Zadi posts a link and you can view all boxes which is kinda fun


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking number clicky truck update on my primary account.  Is it bad that deep down I'm wishing it will be late/messed up so that I can get extra points on my account?  points points points points points


 LOL, I think that too.  Mine was late last month, and while I didn't get extra points, but I did like that it was spread out from my ipsy delivery.  That's one thing that's a bummer w/ getting those two subs is that the tend to be delivered close together.  I like spreading the love out!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 8, 2013)

Woohoo!  After three days of checking my tracking number the shipping info finally updated!  I have one of the lighter boxes--the weight is .4020--and it should arrive on the 13th.  Hoping for something great in my second box!


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 8, 2013)

my boxes are in the town over at the USPS so i hope i get them today!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Mar 8, 2013)

Just looked on Instagram and someone got Benefit's stay don't stray eye primer in their box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2013)

my box is one town away! if all goes as usually i should be getting it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Mar 8, 2013)

My shipping info finally updated after days of a cllicky truck leading nowhere.  Box weight only .3960 and isn't arriving until the 13th!! I am def. not going to  make it that long without being spoiled...

Praying that means I am getting cute little mini makeups from MAKE.  It seems like a REALLY light box, not quite sure what to make of it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

new Supergoop! products in the shop


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Euro BB looks so good - they get a whole tin of chocolate! I like their packaging more too.


----------



## basementsong (Mar 8, 2013)

I splurged on a bottle of their healing oil treatment (it was the same as the last item in the top row, just a smaller bottle w/o a pump for $20) and at first I thought it was just OK. I ran out and cashed in my BB points for the Orofluido elixir thinking I'd like Orofluido better... and MAN do I miss the Macadamia oil now!! Don't get me wrong, it's not as if the Orofluido is bad, I just preferred the Macadamia healing oil. I flat iron my hair a lot and it did a better job of visibly repairing my split/damaged ends.

I'm probably going to finish off my bottle of Orofluido because I got it for like $10, and it's not TERRIBLE. But good to know this is in the shop for whenever I *do* get through that bottle!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting to try this brand, but I never want to shell out the dough because I have years worth of Bumble and Bumble that is my "signature line" plus all the million samples from the past 2 years. Hopefully they sampled some of the products (crosses fingers)


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Euro BB looks so good - they get a whole tin of chocolate! I like their packaging more too.


 I wonder if their cost is comparable. If that is the equivalent of $10 US, then I'm really envious!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's the box with the Benefit Stay Don't Stray


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if their cost is comparable. If that is the equivalent of $10 US, then I'm really envious!


 I thought I read that it came out to like $15 or $20 USD. Either way that box is AMAZING. I wish Birchbox US would revamp our boxes to something like this, even if it meant paying more.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Received my 'box shipped' e-mail yesterday, it weighs in at 0.518.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe birchbox should had a higher more deluxe tier for $15 to $20 and keep the $10 tier as well.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if their cost is comparable. If that is the equivalent of $10 US, then I'm really envious!


 The box costs 10 pounds so it would cost us more in US$ to buy it because of the conversioon, but people in the UK are paying just 10 pounds. So essentially, people in the UK are paying the same amount of money we are paying for the box.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I read that it came out to like $15 or $20 USD. Either way that box is AMAZING. I wish Birchbox US would revamp our boxes to something like this, even if it meant paying more.


 it's only 15 - 20 USD because of the conversion rate. People in the UK are paying the same as we are - $10 v. 10 pounds.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 8, 2013)

And here's another box with the MAKE products


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's another box with the MAKE products


 Ooh, that's a really good, balanced box!  (although all of you say the Serge Normant sucks)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's another box with the MAKE products


 I wonder if this is the box I'm getting. It seems to be in the same wave of shipping as mine and its the only one I've seen so far that doesn't have a product I've already received.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's only 15 - 20 USD because of the conversion rate. People in the UK are paying the same as we are - $10 v. 10 pounds.


 Thats not how exchange rates work...10 pounds goes further than 10 dollars. They make fewer pounds than we make dollars in comparable jobs if that makes sense, so they are paying more, not the same.


----------



## Angelalh (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Euro BB looks so good - they get a whole tin of chocolate! I like their packaging more too.


 mmmm lindt chocolates my FAVE!!!! why dont we get a whole tin of lindt!

btw i LLOOOOOOOVE benefit stay dont stray as a undereye pre-concealer i have VERY dark underye circles due to being partially native american and this really helps!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 8, 2013)

I kind of think that box looks like the US version of the "Birchbox Ultimate Collection" box that we can get with a yearly subscription. If not, it's an amazingly delicious looking 10.00 box! 



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Euro BB looks so good - they get a whole tin of chocolate! I like their packaging more too.


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 8, 2013)

Clicky Truck is here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats not how exchange rates work...10 pounds goes further than 10 dollars. They make fewer pounds than we make dollars in comparable jobs if that makes sense, so they are paying more, not the same.


 Yup, this is what I was getting at.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 8, 2013)

that is the TINIEST lipstick sample lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2013)

Got my box this morning! Weight was .6505. Not thrilled with it, don't hate it.

Caldrea body lotion: 3 packets. I wish there was a little tube sample instead of the packets, but I'll use them. The scents sound nice.

Incoco Nail Strips: These are a pretty design...but I keep getting more and more nail strips, don't know what to do with them all!
Serge Normant Dry Shampoo - I would have been excited about this, but every single review I've seen has said it's terrible!
Whish Shaving Cream - Smells great! I'll use it.
Madewell Emery Board - I actually like this! Cute floral print on one side...has a little plastic sleeve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Mar 8, 2013)

As someone who has lived in the UK and the US, I would say that Â£10 would get about you about $13 or $14 of goods (which was really unfortunate when the exchange rate was $2.11 per pound. That is a dream UK box, though. Adds to my list of reasons for wishing I stilled there. My box is supposed to be here on the 13th, though it almost always arrives a day or two earlier, and its weight is .6010.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box this morning! Weight was .6505. Not thrilled with it, don't hate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2013)

> that is the TINIEST lipstick sample lolÂ


 They remind me of those Avon lipstick samples my mom got in the '70s. Much better than the Merle Norman blister packs. I hope I get one of these and that more companies send this sort of sample! I know people want full-sized items, but I use so many different colors that I like these tiny guys. One will last me for *ages* They're a great size for subscription programs where the point is to try to get you to buy more. Enough to try for a week or two and then want more of when it's gone, not enough to be considered remotely close to full-sized.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 8, 2013)

> Got my box this morning! Weight was .6505. Not thrilled with it, don't hate it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmmm this might be what I'm getting, I have a similar weight and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## grayc (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there a madewell coupon in-side the box as well?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 8, 2013)

My mom had a tiny army of mini lipsticks from Avon on her dresser. Between those and GWPs back in the 90s, I'm pretty sure my momma never paid for lipstick back then. When I was a youngin I LOVED the baby lipsticks because they made me feel so big and grown up. Obvi my makeup love has started early. Whoops.



> They remind me of those Avon lipstick samples my mom got in the '70s. Much better than the Merle Norman blister packs. I hope I get one of these and that more companies send this sort of sample! I know people want full-sized items, but I use so many different colors that I like these tiny guys. One will last me for *ages* They're a great size for subscription programs where the point is to try to get you to buy more. Enough to try for a week or two and then want more of when it's gone, not enough to be considered remotely close to full-sized.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a madewell coupon in-side the box as well?


 No coupon in mine.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxcel6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 questions...  I joined Birchbox last week and havent gotten a shipping email yet. Do new members get their boxes later than everyone else and will I get a "welcome box or a regular box?  Sorry about the questions...I subscribe to Ipsy as well and its much different.


 I just got my invite last weekend, too.  No shipping for me yet, but I think when I signed up they said it would ship sometime in the middle of the month.


----------



## carebear (Mar 8, 2013)

I got my shipping emails for BOTH my accounts last night around 10pm. I was shocked that both were updated this morning. I have a .6400 and a .3940 box coming my way. The last two months since Ive had two accounts, Ive gotten several duplicates so since i majorly revamped one account, I'm hoping I get some different stuff this month.  I'm not complaining..I give my duplicates to my bestie for beauty trades! But still! I wouldn't mind the nail file, I can always use more of those. And the mini lipsticks are kind of adorable and they remind me of Avon's mini sample lip sticks.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay my box is in my state!!! I hope I'll get it tomorrow!  (Cause I don't think I'll be able to stop myself from spoiling the surprise if it comes after the 10th!)


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am a newbie to Birchbox as this is my second month. Can you guys answer some of my questions? Please! Some of you know your birchbox shipped with out getting a shipping email? How? Also I keep reading about a clickable truck? I am signed up to pay for the birchbox monthly if that makes a difference. I am overly excited and want to get my Birchbox this month- ha,ha,ha! Thanks


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Mar 8, 2013)

No clicky truck for me...

Yousoldtheworld...those incoco nail strips are so cute!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally just got my tracking info to update - this is 48 hours for me just in case you ladies are wondering.

0.3920 in weight

set to arrive the 13th!

this is my first box so maybe it'll be early like the rest of you ladies were saying.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box this morning! Weight was .6505. Not thrilled with it, don't hate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 8, 2013)

gosh mine seems to be the lightest box so far at 0.388. I'm excited by all the pics but won't get mine till the 13th. I wonder if it will be earlier?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! I am a newbie to Birchbox as this is my second month. Can you guys answer some of my questions? Please! Some of you know your birchbox shipped with out getting a shipping email? How? Also I keep reading about a clickable truck? I am signed up to pay for the birchbox monthly if that makes a difference. I am overly excited and want to get my Birchbox this month- ha,ha,ha! Thanks


 If you go to the upper right hand corner of the screen and move the cursor over your name you can click on the drop down menu on Account Settings.  Then on the website on the left hand side of the screen under Subscriptions there should be a little truck with a number beside it that says March Box Shipping Information.  Once it updates you'll be able to click on the truck to see where your box is.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay my box is in my state!!! I hope I'll get it tomorrow!  (Cause I don't think I'll be able to stop myself from spoiling the surprise if it comes after the 10th!)


 Same!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 8, 2013)

This was my welcome box I got last month. (minus the Ghirardelli chocolate I ate)





It had Beauty protector protect and detangle, vasanti enzymatic exfoliator, theBalm hot mama, and a sample of Juicy couture Couture LaLa, plus the chocolate which I promptly ate LOL. My favorite thing by far is the Vasanti, it's fantastic!! theBalm hot mama is pretty nice as well.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 8, 2013)

My second box is already in my city, hopefully I will get it tomorrow! And I was surprised that my original account has a clicky truck AND its already on its way, I bet I get it Monday. Before now it always used to sit a few days before it would move... This box weight is .569  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just looked on Instagram and someone got Benefit's stay don't stray eye primer in their box.


 I REALLY hope I don't get that. I got a full size in a set and it didn't work for me at all. I ended up passing it on to my mom.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 8, 2013)

I used the beauty protector today in my hair and let me say that stuff smells amazing!

My hair is so full of volume- I let it air dry (which I usually always do). I didn't put any other product in it except some Josie Maran Argan Oil hair serum and so far I'm pretty impressed.

New HG leave in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's another box with the MAKE products


I hope this is the box I get!


----------



## jessicarobin (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay I just got clicky truck.  Still don't have weight or tracking info.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2013)

> I used the beauty protector today in my hair and let me say that stuff smells amazing! My hair is so full of volume- I let it air dry (which I usually always do). I didn't put any other product in it except some Josie Maran Argan Oil hair serum and so far I'm pretty impressed. New HG leave in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My hair tends to do a flippy thing, and this stuff encourages a complete _That Girl_ flip, although without the bangs. Given the history behind how that show came to be, I am embracing this!


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you go to the upper right hand corner of the screen and move the cursor over your name you can click on the drop down menu on Account Settings.  Then on the website on the left hand side of the screen under Subscriptions there should be a little truck with a number beside it that says March Box Shipping Information.  Once it updates you'll be able to click on the truck to see where your box is.


 Thank You!! My clicky truck is not clickable yet..


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here they are...no tie dye.


 I would love to get these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keegansmum10 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my welcome box I got last month. (minus the Ghirardelli chocolate I ate)
> 
> ...


 I really like that Vasanit also.  I plan on saving up my points for that one =)


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 8, 2013)

i have a .6460 box and a .5800 (or close) box.. hope I get makeup in one of them!


----------



## melonz (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box this morning! Weight was .6505. Not thrilled with it, don't hate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay, I have a clicky truck! My box weight is .5790.


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Yay, I have a clicky truck! My box weight is .5790.


 Mine too!


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box this morning! Weight was .6505. Not thrilled with it, don't hate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey ladies! I just got my box despite the terrible snowstorm going on right now. My box was .5880. I'll include the photo in the spoiler. 





1. Incoco Nail Polish Applique (There's a cute daisy design perfect for spring. I wasn't looking forward to receiving these since I'm impatient when it comes to nails/manicures. But since I have it, I'm going to make the best of it. Perhaps I'll ask one of my friends to help me with these since I stink at this stuff!)
2. Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Shampoo (This one smells really nice. I haven't used it in my hair yet though.)

3. twistband Headband in a glittery silver (I normally don't use these because I like to leave my bangs out, but I'll play around with it during the snowstorm today and see what hairstyles I can do.)

4. Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream (OMG LADIES--I love the scent of this stuff. It's so scrumptious I wanted to eat it. I have a sad story though. I found my Birchbox package in the snow today. Once I opened my box, everything was in disarray and this Whish cream was already opened. Some of the precious shaving cream was squeezed out. I wouldn't have been bothered but when I tried squeezing the tube, I noticed how empty it was. There's barely any left to shave one calf leg!)

4. Madewell for Birchbox Emery Board (I gave this to my sister. I was looking forward for a discount code to use at Madewell but sadly, there's none.)


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh by the way, I contacted BB's customer service concerning the whish shaving cream!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 8, 2013)

You should do the princess roll! I have bangs and did it yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck. 






I also just had my gift sub run out, but I'm tempted to do it again because of the welcome box this month...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 8, 2013)

No shipping notice, no clicky truck, no fun STILL. *grumble grumble pout stomp*


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 8, 2013)

Clicky box magically appeared!  Weight of .6260, and Projected Delivery Date of the 13th.  I'll take that with a grain of salt, though.  I ordered something from BB last week, and it was scheduled to arrive yesterday, and it was still in NJ as of last night (even though it shipped on Monday and tracking updated Tuesday).  Oh usps...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You should do the princess roll! I have bangs and did it yesterday


 Ooh I like the sound of that! How does that work?


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 8, 2013)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/32280546613/how-to-the-princess-roll-hairstyle


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 8, 2013)

My shipping info just updated. 

I have a box weight of 0.6070

and a projected delivery of March 13!!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 8, 2013)

box weight .9110!!!!  what's in this monster???


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2013)

> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/32280546613/how-to-the-princess-roll-hairstyle


 I really need to try this and get it down so it only takes a few minutes. I spend *way* too much time playing with my hair when it's not up. I had short hair for so long (well over a decade) that it's like a toy or a pet (named Lucy) right now.


----------



## jessicarobin (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box weight .9110!!!!  what's in this monster???


 Wow!  That's the biggest I've seen.  Please post what you get when your box arrives!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box weight .9110!!!!  what's in this monster???


wow! yes please share when you get your box. almost a 1 LB.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  That's the biggest I've seen.  Please post what you get when your box arrives!





> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow! yes please share when you get your box. almost a 1 LB.


 I know!   I'm wondering if it's fluke weight.  If it's real I'd guess there has to be a couple liquid items in there to give a weight like that.  From the March Box page I can't even tell what would be such a heavy sample.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/march-2013-box?limit=all


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 8, 2013)

No clicky truck yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info finally updated after days of a cllicky truck leading nowhere.  Box weight only .3960 and isn't arriving until the 13th!! I am def. not going to  make it that long without being spoiled...
> 
> Praying that means I am getting cute little mini makeups from MAKE.  It seems like a REALLY light box, not quite sure what to make of it.


 around same weight here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for MAKE too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## freddygirl (Mar 8, 2013)

My box is in my town being sorted by my post office. I hope, I hope I hope I get it tomorrow!!!!! Haven't been following the spoilers since there is such a wide range of possible boxes (unlike Ipsy where you can pretty much know what you're getting). Just hoping that something really jumps out and makes me excited to receive it.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/32280546613/how-to-the-princess-roll-hairstyle


 Thank you! I like, I like! Must try this weekend!


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my welcome box I got last month. (minus the Ghirardelli chocolate I ate)
> 
> ...


I got the same box except there was also a Benefit They're Real mascara (not actually IN my Birchbox, but in the outer box!)..soo don't know how that got in there but I'm not complaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 8, 2013)

My shipping just updated and it looks like it is already in my town!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The benefits of being in NY right on the border of PA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My weight is .39 so I'll post a spoiler if I get it today. Fingers crossed. The mail usually comes around 4:30-5:00.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Euro BB looks so good - they get a whole tin of chocolate! I like their packaging more too.


 Looks like they are getting a nice box, I like that pink BB bag too.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know!   I'm wondering if it's fluke weight.  If it's real I'd guess there has to be a couple liquid items in there to give a weight like that.  From the March Box page I can't even tell what would be such a heavy sample.
> ...


 Rut roh...  I'm only interested in a handful of those items.  Here's to getting boxes with 6 items to review and April!  (and MAKE)!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I just got my box despite the terrible snowstorm going on right now. My box was .5880. I'll include the photo in the spoiler.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never tried nail strips.  Are they easy to use?  Do they last a long time?


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 8, 2013)

I like the Serge Normant Dry Shampoo. I got it at Sephora a while ago. I like the scent, but I can see where some do not. It's very patchouli-hippie like.  Yup, a lot of whited-out words...just don't want to spoil it for anyone who wants to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like it...I'm kind of hoping for things that I do not have right now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I like, I like! Must try this weekend!


 Same here, will have to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here they are...no tie dye.


 Thats a nice design.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 8, 2013)

> I've never tried nail strips. Â Are they easy to use? Â Do they last a long time?


 Yes!! As long as they are the ones described as real nail polish (like Sally Henson, and this brand!) they are so so easy and last forever. I have found though that the ones that don't specify to be horrible (like the sephora brand, they are beautiful but just fell off my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## cheetahchirps (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's another box with the MAKE products


 I got this same box today for both of my accounts. They shipped on the 5th and were supposed to arrive on the 11th. BB shipping is on the ball this month, making up for Sample Society being late.

The weights were .6770 and .6720. The lippies came in two different colors. Unfortunately, I tried the Sandstone and while the color is ok for a nude, it didn't wear well. It seems very matte for a creamy formula. I'm not sure if I'm going to try the Putty shade-it's supposed to be a peachy nude. I'm debating doing a full box trade with it. I'm actually happy about the nail files and not thrilled with the body lotion foils. I also think the Fakeup concealer card was more of a fakeout-there's no sample, just a card to get a free BADGal mascara with a Benefit or $25 purchase. BadGal is the worst mascara I've ever tried, and if I made a purchase I would tell them to keep the crap.


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 8, 2013)

I received my box. The weight was 4360.

Benetint

Stella Cadente- Miss Me Discrete  Eau de toilette

Twistband-Headband

Whish- shave cream

Beauty extras--Elizabeth arden 8 hour cream skin Protectant

Madewell- emery board


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Serge Normant Dry Shampoo. I got it at Sephora a while ago. I like the scent, but I can see where some do not. It's very patchouli-hippie like.  Yup, a lot of whited-out words...just don't want to spoil it for anyone who wants to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like it...I'm kind of hoping for things that I do not have right now.


 How did you use it?  I couldn't figure out how to make it work for my hair...always left it very sticky and gross.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 8, 2013)

This might be kind of an odd question...but does anyone know how much JUST the box weighs? I don't save mine, or I'd check! Just curious how much of the tracking weight is actually samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 8, 2013)

The March Box link is up under the BB Shop...it looks like fewer items so I hope they're not done adding stuff.http://www.birchbox.com/shop/march-2013-box?limit=all


----------



## sinatraskitten (Mar 8, 2013)

This is completely off topic, but has anybody tried the Manna Kadar contour palette?


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box. The weight was 4360.
> 
> ...


 I wonder if its safe to hope that this is my box at .4220??  Hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 8, 2013)

My box went from being outside of my area to a whole other state....yeah..Philly to Maryland.  That makes sense....


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

No box for me yet, but my weight is 5620. Anyone get that one yet?


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if its safe to hope that this is my box at .4220??  Hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you get it. I was looking forward to trying some of the Make, but I am pretty happy with this box.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box for me yet, but my weight is 5620. Anyone get that one yet?


.5720 here. They're close but not guaranteed the same.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box. The weight was 4360.
> 
> ...


 
Mine's about the same weight!  I hope this is my box, too!  






Edit:  But I was hoping to get the nail stickers, too.  Hmm....either way...looks like a good month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This might be kind of an odd question...but does anyone know how much JUST the box weighs? I don't save mine, or I'd check! Just curious how much of the tracking weight is actually samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Birchbox with outside packaging = 0.234 lb

If you add a piece of tissue paper and the birchbox contents card (basically the entire package, but without the samples) = 0.247 lb


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> .5720 here. They're close but not guaranteed the same.


Did you get yours?


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you get yours?


Not yet. My ship notice was slightly behind everyone else's (as always!). We shall see when it arrives. Projected for the 13th.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine is projected for the 12th...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox with outside packaging = 0.234 lb
> ...


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 8, 2013)

main account still no clicky truck or shipping info....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make said that they would be in 100,000 boxes, with 2 samples in each box.
> 
> Don't forget that it is still early, and we have only seen a handful of the 30 or so box variations.


 Yea, I tried to explain that Birchbox has wayyy more subscribers than 100k

I think they are well over 250k


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am crossing my fingers for the incoco nail strips!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, I tried to explain that Birchbox has wayyy more subscribers than 100k
> 
> I think they are well over 250k


 According to an article I read today it was 200K


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> main account still no clicky truck or shipping info....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's only 15 - 20 USD because of the conversion rate. People in the UK are paying the same as we are - $10 v. 10 pounds.


 I think it's already been said, but this is really inaccurate. There is no straight conversion from market value to real life value--I lived in London for 3 years and still never fully got a grip on it!

Salaries are generally lower in pounds.  I remember applying for admin asst. jobs that would make at least 35k here and were advertised for 15-18k there.  Cost of living as far as taxes and property was much much higher, but groceries and whatnot were much much lower.  Beauty products are where it got really weird.  A lot of great products in the drug store (Boots, which is funny that they import the house brand to Target here and make it more expensive) were really cheap even without considering the exchange rate.  Prestige products, on the other hand, were outrageously inflated.  I used to bring back tons of MAC for people because it cost more in pounds than it did in dollars, meaning at the time it cost more than double.  

That was a ramble.  What I'm saying is there's no clean way to compare the two.

I don't know how prices have gone up in the 5 years since I've been back in the US, but I would have probably been iffy about paying 10 quid for that box.


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's another box with the MAKE products


 Oooh Caldrea! I love their scents!


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I got mine. No MAKE product or nail strips though--kinda disappointing! My box weight was .39.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 8, 2013)

My box came today...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I am pretty happy with the box. I already have a sample of the benefit primer and I am not a fan (super oily eyelids) so that will go up for trade. Happy to get a nail file since I need one, and it's pretty. I got a hair band on my other account last month and I don't use that one, so maybe trade for this one as well. The shave cream smells great, and I do get breakouts so thrilled with that sample. I think overall a good box.

I forgot to add that this box was .391 for shipping weight. My main account still has no clicky truck.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope to goodness that I actually get my box - not sure if I should contact BB and let them know that my box went from being 45 mins outside of my area to a whole other state.  I e-mailed  [email protected].  I highly doubt that will solve anything.  I don't know why I am so cranked up about this.


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 8, 2013)

I opened one of the caldrea samples today, tea olive lime, it smells so good! I can't stop smelling my hands.  It's a good lotion as well.  My hands have been dreadfully dry and my Nivea lotion was not helping but I used this and it helped so much.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope to goodness that I actually get my box - not sure if I should contact BB and let them know that my box went from being 45 mins outside of my area to a whole other state.  I e-mailed  [email protected].  I highly doubt that will solve anything.  I don't know why I am so cranked up about this.


 It happens a lot, it'll come back.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to an article I read today it was 200K


 link?

I know they did an interview on Techcrunch more than a year ago, but I haven't been able to get any definitive answers on their current subscriber count


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> link?
> 
> I know they did an interview on Techcrunch more than a year ago, but I haven't been able to get any definitive answers on their current subscriber count


 300,000 per this article: http://www.businessinsider.com/birchbox-co-founder-on-what-it-takes-to-scale-and-break-into-new-markets-2013-3


----------



## ashmatia (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know the links for the boxes? Thanks.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashmatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the links for the boxes? Thanks.


 I don't think it's been posted yet (I haven't seen it in the thread).


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashmatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the links for the boxes? Thanks.


 They're not even up yet. You don't need a link. Just go to you account and click on your latest box. Then just change "February" in the URL to March. This works for every month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened one of the caldrea samples today, tea olive lime, it smells so good! I can't stop smelling my hands.  It's a good lotion as well.  My hands have been dreadfully dry and my Nivea lotion was not helping but I used this and it helped so much.
> I'll try that one next!
> ...


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> .5720 here. They're close but not guaranteed the same.


 my shipping says .5710....


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you use it?  I couldn't figure out how to make it work for my hair...always left it very sticky and gross.


 I use it just on my roots. I spray, mush my roots around, and move to another section. Just a quick spray. It's good for 2nd/3rd day hair...I can't imagine it would work well for overly greasy hair.


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 8, 2013)

My tracking info updated today!

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5940
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 13 2013

Wish they would load up the different box combos. I think it's fun making a wish list of which boxes I want and which ones I can eliminate from previous received samples.


----------



## Dollysantana (Mar 8, 2013)

Saw this on Instagram oooo would love




this box my weight is also 0.57 hope it's a good one! ðŸ˜


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yay! My shipping finally updated. It should arrive on Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> weight of .58 any receive theirs with this weight?


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 8, 2013)

can you guys post weights with your pics??  i am dying to see what a .6810 box is lol.... hate that i have no idea what i am getting :/


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Saw this on Instagram oooo would love
> 
> this box my weight is also 0.57 hope it's a good one! ðŸ˜


 Part of me is tempted to be a creeper on this girl's picture and ask what color eye shadow that is.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 8, 2013)

These boxes are looking like the Birchbox I first subscribed to!   So excited!  Love that nail file too!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 8, 2013)

So jealous of everyone who has gotten their boxes already. I have a clicky truck, but shipping info isn't updated yet. I would love to get the Benetint, Evelogie Blemish Serum, or any of the MAKE stuff. Keep the pics of boxes coming, I love to see them all!


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I got mine. No MAKE product or nail strips though--kinda disappointing! My box weight was .39.
> 
> ...


 I would be dissapointed with this box too. Mine also weighs .3990. I hope this isn't it.


----------



## jessicarobin (Mar 8, 2013)

Hrm... my tracking just updated and my box weight is also 0.5570.  Looks like the last few of us are getting the same/similar box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 8, 2013)

I totally scrolled through, but maybe I missed it...was anyone near my weight of 0.690??


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 8, 2013)

Nail strips.

nail file.

dry shampoo.

Shaving cream.

headband.

mehhhhhh
Sorry ipad got funky when I tried to put it in a spoiler before


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 8, 2013)

My box for my main account has been in my post office box since yesterday.   I was snowed in today (we got almost 3 feet of snow and my plow guy's truck broke down - ugh!) so couldnt go get it.  I just got plowed out, so tomorrow...   My box weights 0.4180.  This is my 1st time getting my box before its posted on the website.  I cant wait!

I also recieved an email that I got the keychain and a 25% off code.  I think I want to purchase the Suki Exfoliating Cleanser and some of those jazzy socks with my discount and points.


----------



## itslibbyk (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box weight .9110!!!!  what's in this monster???


 WHAT!  




  definitely need to post a pic when that thing arrives!


----------



## kparkersmith (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes!! Mine is the same - 0.690!! I thought I was the only one! Fingers crossed for the shave gel- I'm dying to smell it!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box weight .9110!!!!  what's in this monster???


 I once got a super heavy box that contained a package of bath salts. Maybe something like that?


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know if there are any codes for the BB store right now? 





I really hope I get some of the Whish in my box. I've wanted to try that for a while. I haven't really loved any of the boxes people have gotten yet, but I haven't hated any of them either, so either way, I think I will be pretty satisfied this month.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box went from being outside of my area to a whole other state....yeah..Philly to Maryland.  That makes sense....


 Mine goes from Texas to Tennesseee and back to Texas almost every month. Just one of the mysteries of life and the USPS


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 8, 2013)

My tracking is there, but hasn't updated yet. I'm leaving for a week tomorrow, and I am determined NOT to check to see which box I'm getting. I really mean it this time. Really.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 8, 2013)

what are people getting in boxes that weigh .6400 and similar?


----------



## Clackey (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kparkersmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes!! Mine is the same - 0.690!! I thought I was the only one! Fingers crossed for the shave gel- I'm dying to smell it!


 Mine was .690 and I got it today.  Inside was the dry shampoo, Make makeup remover and tiny lipstick, lotion foils and nail file.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a box in today: It weighed .6818 and contained:





The lipstick was in Taffy: A medium pink with purple undertones.




Overall I'm pretty happy with my box!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Saw this on Instagram oooo would love this box my weight is also 0.57 hope it's a good one! ðŸ˜


 I received this box today (moved the pic into spoilers).  Weight 0.518 lbs.  

Eye shadow is great lakes (0.03 oz).


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Box Samples are an amazing size this month- so excited for my 2 boxes- kinda strange but I got my first shipping email 3 days ago &amp; it still hasent updated- I received my 2nd accounts number today and it already shows .67 - I'm so looking forward to this months box- yay!!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 8, 2013)

I would loved the make instead of the whish.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmmm lindt chocolates my FAVE!!!! why dont we get a whole tin of lindt!
> 
> btw i LLOOOOOOOVE benefit stay dont stray as a undereye pre-concealer i have VERY dark underye circles due to being partially native american and this really helps!


 i didn't know that be part native had anything to deal with undereye circles. i'm half tsalagi and i struggled with them all of my life. as a kid, my undereye circles were so dark that they were blue. i learned about concealer at a very young age.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 8, 2013)

Still no tracking on my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I'm always one of the last boxes to ship AND I'm in Washington State so lots of other people have been playing with their boxes for weeks by the time mine gets to me.


----------



## luckynmba13 (Mar 8, 2013)

My box shipped also!! The delivery date says I should get it on monday the 11th. My box weighs .436


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking on my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I'm always one of the last boxes to ship AND I'm in Washington State so lots of other people have been playing with their boxes for weeks by the time mine gets to me.


 Don't feel bad, I live ONE HOUR from BirchBox.  They are in Manhattan and I am on Long Island.  I've got a tracking number - no weight or departure information up yet.  

I probably pass by their office without knowing countless times.  I might just knock on their door and ask if they have it ready yet, they'll probably 'smile' me out of the office though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 8, 2013)

this box is 0.417




  there's 4 packets of that Elizabeth Arden eight hour cream   looks like there's 6 items to review!! yay


----------



## KayEss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this box is 0.417
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i didn't know that be part native had anything to deal with undereye circles. i'm half tsalagi and i struggled with them all of my life. as a kid, my undereye circles were so dark that they were blue. i learned about concealer at a very young age.


 most of the native american people i have seen and my family all have naturally super deep set eye sockets and it causes very dark undereye circles so i contribute it to my heritage lol

my grampas eyes were RIDICULOUS seriously looked like he always had 2 black eyes

maybe they shouldve renamed my tribe to blackeyes instead of blackfoot


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was .690 and I got it today.  Inside was the dry shampoo, Make makeup remover and tiny lipstick, lotion foils and nail file.


Crap! I have one coming at that weight (and another at .67, I think) and I have no use for most of it. Nothing in this month's box is anything I'm excited to get. I gotta cancel my Birchbox subs. Think I'm headed over to Wantable...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

MIne hasn't moved from CT -.-' since yesterday D:


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What does that Miss Me sample look like? Is it bigger than the average perfume sample, because it seems like it must be.
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this box is 0.417
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a box with .6460 or .6030 shipping weight?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a box in today: It weighed .6818 and contained:
> 
> ...


 That's the box that I received today.  I'm kind of meh, on it. The makeup remover will come in handy, but they keep sending me skin and hair stuff, and it's not hair stuff I'd use - I'm a must shampoo every day girl, this is the 2nd dry shampoo they've sent me.  Foil packets of lotion just don't do it for me.  I'm contemplating canceling BB and keeping Starlooks, Lip Factory, and Ipsy, except that BB did introduce me to Eyeko Eyeliner (LOVE) and the Harvey Prince perfumes...but both of those were in early boxes and everything since has been less exciting.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this box is 0.417
> 
> ...


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 9, 2013)

> So is it just a regular vial in a big box?


 Yes, it has the spray nozzle too


----------



## martianeskimo (Mar 9, 2013)

My box weight says .551. I went back in the thread and noticed no one has posted the same weight. After the terrible box of crap I got last month (box 1), I'm really hoping I get something more suited to my taste/


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 9, 2013)

I finally have tracking and my box weight is 0.38. Reeeeeally hoping that means I'm getting makeup because that weight seems awful light compared to everyone else's!


----------



## PAsh (Mar 9, 2013)

No tracking on either account...normally i get my boxes later than everyone else (i seem to end up getting the last "batches" of boxes), and I am generally happy about their contents...i often end up getting most of the products featured in their monthly vdo in my boxes....*fingers crossed* hope that this is some sort of a sign and that my lucky streak don't run out now! But there's always the trade thread and lord knows i have been spending a lot of time overthere...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally have tracking and my box weight is 0.38. Reeeeeally hoping that means I'm getting makeup because that weight seems awful light compared to everyone else's!


 Finally someone with my same weight!! mine was 0.3880 to be exact LOL....someone up in the thread posted a box that weighed .39 and it was kinda meh in my opinion so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten a box with .6460 or .6030 shipping weight?


 Mines 6460 and haven't gotten it yet


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> link?
> 
> I know they did an interview on Techcrunch more than a year ago, but I haven't been able to get any definitive answers on their current subscriber count


 http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/06/fabfitfun-dabbles-in-contentcommerce-with-quarterly-vip-boxes/


----------



## SJG1211 (Mar 9, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.6090
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 14 2013
  over the moon excited about this!!!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

According to the post office website, it appears my box has been in Springfield MA for the past 2 days, but I know that doesnt mean much.  It's probably sitting in my PO Box.  The official mail delivery time for post office boxes is 11:00am, so I'm waiting until then...   I have a tracking # for my 2nd box, but it hasnt updated yet.

Off topic, but has anyone ever purchased anything for themselves from the Birchbox Man's shop?  I bought the Proraso shaving cream, and it is fantastic!  I actually purchased it for my boyfreind who has 5 o'clock shadow that feels like barbed wire, but decided to try it on my legs.  I used to wax my legs, so don't have to shave much, but my skin is sensitive and I like something that is non-drying and slippery.  This stuff is amazing and inexpensive (10.00) and I like the look of the tube.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 9, 2013)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5290
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 12 2013

      Weight (lbs.):
0.6930
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 14 2013


Ooh, I'm very curious now and very happy to see that I won't get the same box!


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten a box with .6460 or .6030 shipping weight?


 My box is .6470 I haven't received it yet but it's at my local post office to be delivered today. I will update as soon as I get it!


----------



## bakeitup (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG PLEASE LET ME GET BENETINT!!!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great box!  I love the Serge Normant products that I've tried - shampoo, conditioner and hair spray.   Can you let us know what you think of the dry shampoo if you try it?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great box!  I love the Serge Normant products that I've tried - shampoo, conditioner and hair spray.   Can you let us know what you think of the dry shampoo if you try it?


 i got it from Sample Society a few months ago and hated it. it made my hair feel dry and brittle, and look so dull and gross.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Mar 9, 2013)

My box is en route. It's estimated delivery date is the 14th, but given where it is now, I think it should be here by Tuesday. Excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kparkersmith (Mar 9, 2013)

> Mine was .690 and I got it today.Â  Inside was the dry shampoo, Make makeup remover and tiny lipstick, lotion foils and nail file.


 Well that's a good one too!! I just ran out of remover so that's good!


----------



## msbelle (Mar 9, 2013)

All I want is the nail strips, which means that I won't get them. I don't even care if I get makeup. My box weight is 0.480 and many I've seen in this thread are in the .3 or .6 range.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 9, 2013)

my box arrived!!! now if only my graze boxes were more consistent.




this seriously might be one of my favorite boxes in a while, just based on the sample sizes. i'm saving it all for my spring break trip to florida in two weeks, so I don't have to bring a bunch of stuff with me or worry about leaving behind full size products.

if my math is correct, the value of this box is about $30!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm putting off shaving my legs because I feel like I'm going to get that blueberry shaving cream? Whoops...


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is .6470 I haven't received it yet but it's at my local post office to be delivered today. I will update as soon as I get it!


 Box twins! I can't wait to see what we've gotten. I think I will probably get mine on Monday since the PO received it yesterday. Maybe today though...


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

My box is out for delivery! Yay!


----------



## jessicarobin (Mar 9, 2013)

Just got my box and I'm very happy about it. Box weight is .5770.





Whish shaving cream

Make primer

Make eye shadow in purple (the tiniest, cutest little eye shadow ever)

Nick Chavez shampoo (wish there was a conditioner sample, I like trying hair stuff in pairs)

Nail file

Benefit Hydrating Concealer card (not sure if this counts as a sample)

Glad I waited for the mail before I went off to take a shower.  Now I get to try out a new shampoo and shaving cream!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't have any shipping info for my main account, but my 2nd box (0.3990 lbs) shipped and is scheduled to arrive on Thursday.  I am *really* hoping for Benetint and the Oscar Blandi mousse in one of my boxes.  If I get the nail strips, I hope I get the purple/pink/silver gradient one.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 9, 2013)

Still no tracking on my I hate feeling like I'm waiting for ever!!! I have also seen a lot of stuff i have already gotten in boxes i would love other wise so here is to keeping my fingers crossed!!!   good things come to those who wait right?


----------



## dryadsbubble (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's my box, ladies! Weight was 0.5350. 







   
Whish Shaving Cream
Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse
Madewell Emery Board
Make Face Primer Broad Spectrum SPF 30
Make Eyeshadow in Santa Fe


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

My box is out for delivery wooooot


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this box is 0.417
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

I just discovered my new "go-to" fragrance.  I LOVE this! 

I have been searching for a new fragrance forever!  I get a lot of samples, and I use them, but none of them really sang to me.  I have been wearing the same Chanel for years, and I love it, but I really wanted something lighter and fresher smelling for every day, but I dont like to smell like a peice of fruit or a cupcake either.  OMG I am so happy!  Thank you Birchbox!

I hope I get another sample of this in my 2nd Birchbox.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be dissapointed with this box too. Mine also weighs .3990. I hope this isn't it.


Mine weighs .394 if it's the same as this box I would be kind of "meh" about it, not completely unsatisfied but not completely delighted either.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just discovered my new "go-to" fragrance.  I LOVE this!
> 
> ...


 Which fragrance?


----------



## LSloan (Mar 9, 2013)

My weight is .1690....that's pretty light !!!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 9, 2013)

Another new box variation on Instagram:






This one looks awesome!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LSloan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My weight is .1690....that's pretty light !!!


That has to be an error, because the packaging alone weighs more than that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks great! I wonder if that's that one very heavy (.9?) box someone said they had. 6 cool items!



> Another new box variaton on Isntagram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This one looks awesome!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone have the links for the box images? I dont think they have updated yet, But I just wanted to check


----------



## LSloan (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That has to be an error, because the packaging alone weighs more than that.


 Hope so...I was imagining a hair tie, emery board and foil packets - lol !


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 9, 2013)

My box's weight is .6140.  Due for delivery on the 14th but Im sure I'll get it faster as I am in NJ and its already in NJ!

When do the box pages start loading?  If I remember correctly it was around the 9th last month...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That looks great! I wonder if that's that one very heavy (.9?) box someone said they had. 6 cool items!


 I'm the one with the .9 box and am too excited to wait till the 13th!!  I LOVE that box though!


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another new box variation on Instagram:
> 
> ...


 Oh. my. god! That would be a dream box for me. I've been wanting to try Macadamia for a while now


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and I'm very happy about it. Box weight is .5770.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have the links for the box images? I dont think they have updated yet, But I just wanted to check


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013box1

If it follows previous months patterns, this will be for box 1. But last month they started showing up on the 8th, so I'm wondering if they are being tricky and changing the urls.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got it from Sample Society a few months ago and hated it. it made my hair feel dry and brittle, and look so dull and gross.


 Good to know.  I guess I can cross that off my "wish list"  Thank you!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which fragrance?


 Oh, sorry.  It's Stella Cadente Miss Me Discrete?  I love, love, love this! 

I am VERY fussy when it comes to fragrance.  I'll wear samples that I get, but there are only a couple that I would actually purchase and wear all the time.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a MAKE eye shadow in my 2nd box.    I have a shipping #, but it hasn't updated yet.  At least the box pictures will update on our accounts tomorrow and then I will know what is in my 2nd box!

I'm really happy with my 1st box.  That Stella Cadente fragrance just makes me so happy and I'm usually less than thrilled to get a perfume sample.  I guess I could apply that old saying about men - "you have to kiss a lot of frogs to find your prince" to perfume samples. Ha ha!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'

Shave cream

Nail file
Benefit stay don't stray  twistband evologie serum


----------



## hiheather (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That looks great! I wonder if that's that one very heavy (.9?) box someone said they had. 6 cool items!



That looks like the best Birchbox I've ever seen!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

Just checked the website, and my 2nd box has updated!  It weighs 0.7010 with a delivery date of 3/14 but its already in Windsor CT (Im in Boston) so I'm guessing I should have on Tuesday.   That's a pretty hefty wieght for a Birchbox - anyone else have that weight?


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins! I can't wait to see what we've gotten. I think I will probably get mine on Monday since the PO received it yesterday. Maybe today though...


 YES! 



 I'm so anxious to get it, Birchbox has REALLY stepped it up this month as far as samples, here's hoping it stays that way. This will be the first time that I've ever gotten a box before the box page updates.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 9, 2013)

> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Aww sorry I hate when I'm disappointed like that what was the weight?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww sorry I hate when I'm disappointed like that what was the weight?





> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> may i ask what was the weight of your box?


 .3960


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> .3960


 Yeah this is  my weight too and I'm afraid this is what I'm getting.  SUCH a bummer, the only think in it I wanted at all is the shave cream    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> .3960


 thanks-sorry to hear youre not happy with ur box


----------



## tulosai (Mar 9, 2013)

The only good thing is you do  have 5 items to review.  Yay 50 points :/


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay!! I finally got an email about my box. It should be here by Thursday which is a long way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The weight is .6870


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm not gonna get a single thing I'm hoping to get lol

I really would love:

Shaving Cream
MAKE eyeshadow
Benetint
Oscar Blandi Hair Lift


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 9, 2013)

> .3960


 that's close to my weight I bet I got that one too


----------



## TwinkleSprinks (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone received a box that has the weight of 0.3880 yet? Just curious because that's my weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another new box variation on Instagram:
> 
> ...


 the girl with this box said it was .63 lbs on instagram.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box arrived!!! now if only my graze boxes were more consistent.
> 
> ...


 Just got this exact same box!  I really like it, this is actually the first dry shampoo I've gotten in a sub (no idea how I've been so lucky 



 ) and I am IN LOVE with the shave cream and the nail strips.  However, the person who packed my box only put in 2 lotion samples - I'm missing the Coconut Fig.  Off to email Birchbox... if I'm gonna get foil samples, I want ALL of them!


----------



## grayc (Mar 9, 2013)

finally got tracking; weight is 0.7110 and should arrive on the 14th.  Anyone else seen that weight?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 9, 2013)

> Has anyone received a box that has the weight of 0.3880 yet? Just curious because that's my weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 mine too exactly! Haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the girl with this box said it was .63 lbs on instagram.


 That's close to my box weight *crosses fingers*


----------



## Marshie (Mar 9, 2013)

Finally got shipping info on my main but nothing on my second. My main weighs 0.6850  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## curvecuti (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I'm done with Birchbox.  I just got mine and I got 

 1. Serge Normant Dry Shampoo

[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE][SIZE=1em]2. Make- eye makeup remover[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em] 3. Nail File[/SIZE]

 4. 3 packets of body lotion.



This is my 4th box, and I have not been impressed.  I may try Ipsy.


----------



## mmccann13 (Mar 9, 2013)

my box weighs .4060 anyone with the same?


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weighs .4060 anyone with the same?


 Mine is pretty close:  .4020.  I am scheduled to receive mine on Wednesday.  Hoping it's a good one!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

Just curious - did everyone get a nail file?  I love it when they include basic items like that in my Birchbox.  I was really happy to try the razor they sent a few months ago too.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my shipping notice it weighs .691 and it is supposed to be here Thursday!


----------



## grayc (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious - did everyone get a nail file?  I love it when they include basic items like that in my Birchbox.  I was really happy to try the razor they sent a few months ago too.


 from what i've seen so far yes.  I LOVE the nail file patern.  Makes me so ready for spring and make me want to paint my nails light pink


----------



## lauravee (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box today! Weight was .508 






Really wanted the nail strips but can't say im disappointed with this haul. Will use everything but the primer!


----------



## prachisrk (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box today! First time I've gotten it so early. Weight was 0.6170

- Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment

- Marcelle BB Cream
- Stella Cadente Perfume Sample
- Supergoop SPF Lotion (2 packets)
- Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque (packet)
- Madewell Emery Board
 
While I'm happy I got 6 things, I got nothing that I really wanted. Meh :-/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 9, 2013)

.6710 here



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally scrolled through, but maybe I missed it...was anyone near my weight of 0.690??


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the girl with this box said it was .63 lbs on instagram.


My box is .63 too so I hope this is the box I get!


----------



## cari12 (Mar 9, 2013)

No updates for me yet, I keep checking to see if the box pages are up too. Weren't they updated by now the past couple of months at least?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry
> ...





> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah this is  my weight too and I'm afraid this is what I'm getting.  SUCH a bummer, the only think in it I wanted at all is the shave cream    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks-sorry to hear youre not happy with ur box





> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's close to my weight I bet I got that one too


 Thanks guys and I hope you don't get the same one! It's so sucky D:


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  really hope this dosn't turn into last month it was late when I got my box.  Also we have seen a few boxes with out the MAKE so 100,000 is not everyones box. I wonder how many people get birch box.  I also wonder if 100,000 included 2 samples for each box it was in making it only 50,000 boxes.


BB has almost 300,000 subscribers!!!! I have two subs. One box didn't have MAKE, the other box has TWO MAKE products.

A tiny lipstick in Sand Stone. And the MAKE makeup remover (1 oz)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious - did everyone get a nail file?  I love it when they include basic items like that in my Birchbox.  I was really happy to try the razor they sent a few months ago too.


 Yup it seems like everyone is getting one


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No updates for me yet, I keep checking to see if the box pages are up too. Weren't they updated by now the past couple of months at least?


 Last month they started going up on the 8th and by the 9th they were all loaded. What's taking so long!


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! First time I've gotten it so early. Weight was 0.6170
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Mar 9, 2013)

Got a clicky truck and a tracking e-mail!  Weight is .6480, and expected delivery (out here in the hinterlands of SF) is March 14.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 9, 2013)

No clicky truck or tracking info update today. That's fine. I wanted to wait until Monday to see my box weight and delivery date anyway. Because I am patient. Yep.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box! My weight was .63. It wasn't the box I really wanted and I didn't get anything I really super wanted, but overall I'm happy. (Especially since after you think about points the box really only costs like $5.) Plus the sizes were good!

I got
-Serge Norman dry shampoo. I just tried this and it made my second day hair look really good. Plus it smells good!

-The shave cream. At least its usable.

-3 Caldera lotion packets. Yay lotion!

-Emery board

-Incoco nail strips in Spring Vines at least this is full sized I'm assuming since you can't really have nail strip samples. 
 
Overall a good box, just not amazing.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box and I'm very happy about it. Box weight is .5770.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another new box variation on Instagram:
> 
> ...


 It does, it has 3 of the products I want to try.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the one with the .9 box and am too excited to wait till the 13th!!  I LOVE that box though!


 We are all curious to see whats coming in your box.


----------



## VanessaC (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box! My weight was .63. It wasn't the box I really wanted and I didn't get anything I really super wanted, but overall I'm happy. (Especially since after you think about points the box really only costs like $5.) Plus the sizes were good!
> 
> ...


 that's close to the weight of  my box! i hope i get the same one as yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck or tracking info update today. That's fine. I wanted to wait until Monday to see my box weight and delivery date anyway. Because I am patient. Yep.


 Lol, same here.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* 



my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 
 
        
Oh, Gabi, I'm sorry 




 There's no color in that box at all!  Hopefully it's stuff you can use, even if it's not a "fun" box.




Hugs!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the girl with this box said it was .63 lbs on instagram.


My box weight is .6260, rounded up, it's .63 - so want this box!!!!  Hopefully I'll find out for sure tomorrow (assuming the boxes update...)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! Weight was .508
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is disappointing but its not completely horrible.  The shave cream and nail file are at least useful and the serum sounds kind of interesting.  I love Benefit's Stay Don't Stray - it works really well for me.  And you do get 50 points.   I hope your next box totally rocks!
> 
> Edit:  I forgot to say - you made me laugh with your "donkey bawls".


 Same box I got. I agree, it does suck donkey bawls!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> from what i've seen so far yes.  I LOVE the nail file patern.  Makes me so ready for spring and make me want to paint my nails light pink


 Funny you should say that!  I just placed an order with Birchbox and bought Color Club's polish in the Flamingo shade (Fiesta Collection) because I thought it looked spring-like.  (And I needed something with free shipping - I hate to pay for shipping!)


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see what will be in my 2nd Birchbox when it shows up online tomorrow.  It weights 0.7010.  I dont see any here with that weight. 

I am obsessed with these boxes!

Has anyone who got the Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream Skin Protectant tried it yet?  I opened one of my packets, and its not what I was expecting.  It's a very thick ointment (not a cream) and has a very medicinal smell.  I was going to use it on my hands, but ended up putting it on a couple of areas on my feet that had blisters instead.  (too tight boots, but I love them so like a fool, I wear them anyway). I'll save the other packets for when I have a rash.  It's not something I would put on my face.  I put some on my lips, but it tastes bad.


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## hlroberts (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weighs .4060 anyone with the same?


 Ooh, Ooh! I have the same box weight! Set to deliver on the 14th (I'll probably get it the 13th). I'm excited about this month!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 9, 2013)

I really wish my second box would update.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Mar 9, 2013)

got my box today! i really like it- aside from perfume all good sized samples! can't wait to see unboxings on youtube now that i have my video done!! i've been avoiding this thread the last two days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 9, 2013)

Me too!!!



> That's close to my box weight *crosses fingers*


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested , I'm willing to trade my Whish shaving cream. PM me and let me know what you want  to trade for it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box! My weight was .63. It wasn't the box I really wanted and I didn't get anything I really super wanted, but overall I'm happy. (Especially since after you think about points the box really only costs like $5.) Plus the sizes were good!
> 
> ...


 I hope i don't get that box. mine is .6460, so I think i have a shot at getting a different variation.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Mar 9, 2013)

My box is .5950 has anyone received their box yet with a weight close to this?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight on my 2nd box is .6168 - I would be pretty happy with this one.


 aww. I really like your box, but its too heavy/too light to be either of mine


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box! My weight was .63. It wasn't the box I really wanted and I didn't get anything I really super wanted, but overall I'm happy. (Especially since after you think about points the box really only costs like $5.) Plus the sizes were good!
> 
> ...


 This was my 2nd box...box weight is .647


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see what will be in my 2nd Birchbox when it shows up online tomorrow.  It weights 0.7010.  I dont see any here with that weight.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you told us. I received them but had not used it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## atomic (Mar 9, 2013)

Just checked my tracking info and it says my box weighs 0.0850 lbs.



I hope they're off by a decimal point.


----------



## hellomariana (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't believe how quickly I got this box. The weight was .517. I'm pretty satisfied with it -- the eye shadow is too cute.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box arrived!!! now if only my graze boxes were more consistent.
> 
> ...


 This was my first box (weight .677) I'm totally ok with this.

I ended up with three dupes between my two subs, but I'm ok with it as the products will get used (dry shampoo, caldrea lotion &amp; nail file).


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see what will be in my 2nd Birchbox when it shows up online tomorrow.  It weights 0.7010.  I dont see any here with that weight.
> 
> ...


I have tried it in the past and can only stand using it where I can't smell or taste it.....it reminds me of the gin we used to nab from my parent's liquor cabinet and mix with milk shakes so we could actually drink it, lol.....it is either pine or juniper berryish....the 8 hour lip treatments are in really pretty colors but they have the same smell/taste....yeck!


----------



## Brainwall (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> may i ask what was the weight of your box?


 I got the same box and mine was .39.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't hate it or anything--just a bit underwhelmed. I'll definitely use the shaving cream and the eyelid primer. I just really wanted a MAKE eyeshadow and the nail strips. Maybe next time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We are all curious to see whats coming in your box.


 Once my box updates tomorrow I'll let you all know what's in my mystery box.  I'm wondering if it's a shampoo/conditioner set.  Though, I saw someone get a shampoo but no conditioner.  And there doesn't seem to be anything on the March box page that's making me say, "oh, that would be a heavy sample!".


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 9, 2013)

Got my box and it's the best one I've ever received.

Serge Normant Dry Shampoo
MAKE Eye Makeup Remover
MAKE Lipstick - sandstone (beige/pink)
Caldrea - 3 different scented lotion packets
Madewell Nail File
I had signed up for a one year subscription last April and now I have a difficult decision to make - should I sign up for another year or not?


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh! My I get the same box and I was dissapointed with that, but you are saying this was your best box, so now I more confortable about. I really dislike the tiny mini little lipstick sample. Suggestion: make month by month subscription and see if will improve your boxes, if not you cancel with out any problem. Have a good luck




!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lu Mesquita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! My I get the same box and I was dissapointed with that, but you are saying this was your best box, so now I more confortable about. I really dislike the tiny mini little lipstick sample. Suggestion: make month by month subscription and see if will improve your boxes, if not you cancel with out any problem. Have a good luck
> 
> ...


 It won't improve the boxes. This is just what they are- several very small samples so you can get a feel if you like the product.  I'd have been thrilled with her box too... I haven't gotten mine yet but suspect it is one that was mentioned above which is in my opinion much worse.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, Gabi, I'm sorry
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww, sorry. Hopefuly next month will be  better for you.


 Thanks guys, I hope next month is better D:

 Stay don't stray  doesn't work for me, I  already have the evologie product and it  does nothing and twistbands don't work well with my giant head XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck or tracking info update today. That's fine. I wanted to wait until Monday to see my box weight and delivery date anyway. Because I am patient. Yep.


Yup I can tell how patient you are lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is disappointing but its not completely horrible.  The shave cream and nail file are at least useful and the serum sounds kind of interesting.  I love Benefit's Stay Don't Stray - it works really well for me.  And you do get 50 points.   I hope your next box totally rocks!
> 
> Edit:  I forgot to say - you made me laugh with your "donkey bawls".


 Right now, the only thing I like about it, is the 50pts lol XD haha glad I made you laugh ^^



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same box I got. I'm wondering what I did to piss Birchbox off this month. Absolutely terrible!





> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same box I got. I agree, it does suck donkey bawls!


 IKR! What have I done to joo Birchbox!!?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have tried it in the past and can only stand using it where I can't smell or taste it.....it reminds me of the gin we used to nab from my parent's liquor cabinet and mix with milk shakes so we could actually drink it, lol.....it is either pine or juniper berryish....the 8 hour lip treatments are in really pretty colors but they have the same smell/taste....yeck!


lol Gin with milk shakes sounds like such an odd combo!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellomariana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe how quickly I got this box. The weight was .517. I'm pretty satisfied with it -- the eye shadow is too cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really wish my second box would update.


 me too....!!!  i got nothing. just the gray unclickable truck!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have tried it in the past and can only stand using it where I can't smell or taste it.....it reminds me of the gin we used to nab from my parent's liquor cabinet and mix with milk shakes so we could actually drink it, lol.....it is either pine or juniper berryish....the 8 hour lip treatments are in really pretty colors but they have the same smell/taste....yeck!


 Yes, that is what that smell is!  That is so funny!  I'm glad to know thats what the 8 hour lip treatments smell/taste like so I don't purchase one! 

This would probably be great for anyone with eczema or if someone had a minor injury to prevent scarring, but I'll just use mine on my feet - far away from my nose!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box and mine was .39.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't hate it or anything--just a bit underwhelmed. I'll definitely use the shaving cream and the eyelid primer. I just really wanted a MAKE eyeshadow and the nail strips. Maybe next time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thats another thing I like about Birchbox - if they send out a product I really want to try, and I dont get it, there is a good chance I will recieve it eventually.   I had wanted to try Orofluido Elixer when they first included it, but I didnt get it.  I got it in both my boxes 3 or 4 months later.  Hopefully they will have the Make eyeshadow again.  This is at least the 2nd time they have had the nail strips, although I think its been quite a few months since the last time.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol Gin with milk shakes sounds like such an odd combo!


 Just the thought of it makes my stomach do flip flops!  We used to add it to Sprite when I was a teenager, and that was bad enough.


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

Well my Birchbox just came and I'm a bit disappointed

.I received the box with the Serge Normant Dry shampoo, nail strips, whish, nail file and caldrea lotion. The sample sizes are GREAT but I'm disappointed that they would send me a dry shampoo when my hair is naturally bone dry (I have dry &amp; frizzy selected in my profile) I need all the oils my hair can get!! So that's a bummer for me, everything else is nice though. I just have no idea why dry shampoo seemed like a good fit to them


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone had a weight of 0.7010 or close to it?  I dont see anything even close in the posts here. I hope the boxes update early tomorrow so I can stop obsessing!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 9, 2013)

**sigh** I'm really jealous of everyone getting their boxes...mine keeps going south instead of north.  From Philly (i'm right outside) to MD now it's in NC. I'm waiting for it to go to TX next..


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 9, 2013)

Shipping info updated today. My box weighs 0.697 and is scheduled for delivery on the 14th.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 9, 2013)

Because the boxes are not as customized as you are assuming. The profiles are used in a very generic way.



> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my Birchbox just came and I'm a bit disappointed
> 
> .I received the box with the Serge Normant Dry shampoo, nail strips, whish, nail file and caldrea lotion. The sample sizes are GREAT but I'm disappointed that they would send me a dry shampoo when my hair is naturally bone dry (I have dry &amp; frizzy selected in my profile) I need all the oils my hair can get!! So that's a bummer for me, everything else is nice though. I just have no idea why dry shampoo seemed like a good fit to them


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol Gin with milk shakes sounds like such an odd combo!





> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just the thought of it makes my stomach do flip flops!  We used to add it to Sprite when I was a teenager, and that was bad enough.


Yeah, definitely not one of our brightest moments as teenagers....the sprite would have been a safer bet for sure.....oh the things we would do and get away with in the 80's....now that I have a teen, it freaks me out what he might be up to!! 

I did receive one of my boxes today and lo and behold, it has the 8 hour cream samples in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It also has the benetint and whish tthat I really wanted so I am happy!


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because the boxes are not as customized as you are assuming. The profiles are used in a very generic way.


 I know that, I wasn't being serious as much as I was just being disgruntled haha. Unfortunately, BB screws up like this on a regular basis. Does anyone know if the Serge dry shampoo turns white in your hair? If not maybe I can use it as just a volume spray, surprisingly it smells really good. 

Speaking of smells, does the Whish remind anyone else of grape bubblegum or cool aid? It's a really whimsical scent


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because the boxes are not as customized as you are assuming. The profiles are used in a very generic way.


 I think that they sometimes *match* one item in the box to your profile instead of using it to *exclude* things.  So let's say you list dry skin and dry, frizzy hair.  Okay, they have one box with a product for dry skin, and that box happens to have a dry shampoo.  The dry skin product matches that part of your profile, so it goes on its merry way to you -- and then you end up with a dry shampoo that doesn't match you because they sent a dry skin product that does.


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that they sometimes *match* one item in the box to your profile instead of using it to *exclude* things.  So let's say you list dry skin and dry, frizzy hair.  Okay, they have one box with a product for dry skin, and that box happens to have a dry shampoo.  The dry skin product matches that part of your profile, so it goes on its merry way to you -- and then you end up with a dry shampoo that doesn't match you because they sent a dry skin product that does.


 That makes a lot of sense, I never thought of it that way before


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 9, 2013)

> > Because the boxes are not as customized as you are assuming. The profiles are used in a very generic way.
> 
> 
> I think that they sometimes *match* one item in the box to your profile instead of using it to *exclude* things. Â So let's say you list dry skin and dry, frizzy hair. Â Okay, they have one box with a product for dry skin, and that box happens to have a dry shampoo. Â The dry skin product matches that part of your profile, so it goes on its merry way to you -- and then you end up with a dry shampoo that doesn't match you because they sent a dry skin product that does.


 Yep, this.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that, I wasn't being serious as much as I was just being disgruntled haha. Unfortunately, BB screws up like this on a regular basis. Does anyone know if the Serge dry shampoo turns white in your hair? If not maybe I can use it as just a volume spray, surprisingly it smells really good.
> 
> Speaking of smells, does the Whish remind anyone else of grape bubblegum or cool aid? It's a really whimsical scent


 Yeah it totally made my hair blonder (thank goodness I already have pretty light hair otherwise it probably would have looked white) but after combing it out for a few minutes that lightness went away and then it was just my normal hair color again.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had a weight of 0.7010 or close to it?  I dont see anything even close in the posts here. I hope the boxes update early tomorrow so I can stop obsessing!


I had a 0.6980 and it contained..

Serge Normant dry shampoo (2oz)

MAKE makeup remover (1oz)

Make lipstick sample

Caldrea body lotion (3 foil packets)

Emery board


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had a 0.6980 and it contained..
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it totally made my hair blonder (thank goodness I already have pretty light hair otherwise it probably would have looked white) but after combing it out for a few minutes that lightness went away and then it was just my normal hair color again.


 Thanks for letting me know, that's what I was afraid of since I have dark hair. I'll just have to work with it and see what works the best


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine are due to arrive next week- .6370 and .6730- at least they appear different.  I swear I had an anxiety dream last night &amp; it had to do with birchbox weights- I woke up thinking .39- I think I may have an issue- obsession maybe- shouldn't of drank that much vino..lol


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my box today!

Absolutely love it, definitely one of my favorite boxes and the best one this year!







The mini eyeshadow has a really nice color, it's a shimmery champagne and I love tiny things so it's right up my alley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The primer feels more like a moisturizer but I'm excited to try it out. The Wish shaving cream smells and feels divine, I need to research if there are other scents and try out more. I didn't try it yet for actual shaving but it felt super nice on my hand. The shampoo is not something I'm out of my mind about but it'll get used for sure. And lastly, I always need nail files cause I lose mine all the time and the one that was sent is really cute and pretty!! 

I'm excited, can you tell?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!
> 
> ...


 Lucky girl, you got the MAKE   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Mar 10, 2013)

My box account page is _still_ showing February's tracking.. I am too impatient for these boxes sometimes all the time lol.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notification yesterday!  it is 0.6870 with a projected delivery date of 3/14.  I hope the box pages update tomorrow!  I want to know what is in it!!!!


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 10, 2013)

Why don't they have the box variations up yet?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/06/fabfitfun-dabbles-in-contentcommerce-with-quarterly-vip-boxes/


 yeaaah, that didn't come from any official source affiliated with Birchbox, so I can't take that as 100% fact. I would have to look into that website more to see where they came up with that number.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2013)

My two boxes are .5600 and .5620, I think these are the closest they have been in weight, but I usually see the box previews long before the weights register on the tracking website. 

They did ship out on two different days, so I am thinking they may not be exactly identical, but with makeup samples, I may get two different colors!

I really want the shave cream, and the incoco, for some reason searching for ".5" in this thread didn't yield much, anybody have boxes close to that?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2013)

just got home and i got a mail notice that my box is waiting to be picked up at the post office! yeeeee.

good part about living in a giant building: PO knows that leaving notices is more secure than leaving it out in the lobby/in front of your door. bad part, when your box actually ships in one of the first waves/arrives before the 10th and you can't pick up the box til monday anyway


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2013)

> Oh! My I get the same box and I was dissapointed with that, but you are saying this was your best box, so now I more confortable about. I really dislike the tiny mini little lipstick sample. Suggestion: make month by month subscription and see if will improve your boxes, if not you cancel with out any problem. Have a good luck !


 Do you dislike it because it is small or because you have no use for it? I never get when people complain about the the size of lip product samples (except the perfekt sample obviously). Most full size lip products don't contain that much product to begin, and they last for so long. But, people still hate any small lip products: jouer lip enhancer, staniac, etc


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Boxes are up!!!!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 35 on my main acct. and box 3 on my second acct. I'm happy with both of these!

My gift acct expired last month, and I renewed it with points from one of the other accounts, but it hasn't updated. I guess gift subs start with a welcome box each time? Ok, whatever.

Looks like my mother got box 7 - she lives about 3.5 hrs south of me, but is on a travel assignment, so her husband is fwding them to her while she's gone, I think.  I'm kind of hoping she doesn't like that Vasanti, lol.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2013)

couldn't have picked a better box to get duplicates (though they are numbered 9 &amp; 35)

that being said, I would be open to do a full box trade!





would trade for any box with incoco, macadamia, or the other two make products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm a happy girl!!


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 10, 2013)

That's so weird those are showing the same - boxes 17-18-19 are showing the same, and boxes 29-30 are also showing the same...unless they just haven't updated all the boxes with the correct pics/products.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a happy girl!!


 Ooh nice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 10, 2013)

Box 12

Nail File

MAKE Primer
Make Shadow
Oscar Blandi Mousse
Whish Shave Cream
Box 5

La Fresh Polish Remover Wipe

Nail File
Marcelle BB Cream
Vasanti Brighten Up
Whish Shave Cream
Overall, Not bad. I wonder how many different shadow colors are being sent?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my Birchbox just came and I'm a bit disappointed
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, that's what I was afraid of since I have dark hair. I'll just have to work with it and see what works the best


 There's a few dry shampoos that leave your hair white. What works for me is flipping my hair upside down when i use the dry shampoo then flip my hair and comb it through.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!
> 
> ...


 Thats a great box, i would be happy too.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a happy girl!!


 Those are great boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just checked my BB page, no clicky truck, no shipping email and my page hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel the same way. I haven't gotten my box yet, but this is what it says I'm getting on the site.

Not one makeup sample. Would have loved to try one of the MAKE products or Benefit. I NEVER GET BENEFIT IN MY BOXES.


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my BB page, no clicky truck, no shipping email and my page hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> secretly hoping for points because of the delay....


----------



## emily9763 (Mar 10, 2013)

no tracking :-( no box page updated :-(


----------



## JessicaMarie (Mar 10, 2013)

So I went through all the boxes and I could get any one of 16 possible boxes. Although I am crossing my fingers for one of the boxes with a certain duo of hair products in green packaging, hehe. I think I'll probably get my box tomorrow and no matter what, all of them seem great. I love the little lipstick samples, reminds me of the avon samples my neighbor used to give me when I was little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily9763 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went through all the boxes and I could get any one of 16 possible boxes. Although I am crossing my fingers for one of the boxes with a certain duo of hair products in green packaging, hehe. I think I'll probably get my box tomorrow and no matter what, all of them seem great. I love the little lipstick samples, reminds me of the avon samples my neighbor used to give me when I was little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What link did you use to see the different variations of boxes? When I click on the link below it just redirects me to the main birchbox page.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013box1


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What link did you use to see the different variations of boxes? When I click on the link below it just redirects me to the main birchbox page.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013box1


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What link did you use to see the different variations of boxes? When I click on the link below it just redirects me to the main birchbox page.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013box1


 It's different this month! I was having a hard time finding them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1


----------



## emily9763 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1


 yay it worked! thanks!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 10, 2013)

for any of you wondering about colors, my MAKE eyeshadow was in Santa Fe (peach)


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 10, 2013)

> It's different this month! I was having a hard time finding them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1


 This is the one I'm getting. I've gotten the same extra item once before in nov or dec, so not really that excited, but the rest looks GREAT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 10, 2013)

I haven't peeked at the other boxes yet, but I am getting #13 and am just happy there isn't 

Juicy perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox sucks donkey bawls -.-'
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeaaah, that didn't come from any official source affiliated with Birchbox, so I can't take that as 100% fact. I would have to look into that website more to see where they came up with that number.


 Mmmkay just sharing what I read. Good luck finding the data!


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 3 and 11! Very very happy this month!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box too. Not totally bummed by it but, I still think its kinda bs that they only send half if the skin care item.


 It is also mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess at least I will get use out of all of it except maybe the evologie but the only thing in it I wanted is the shave cream and I feel like almost if not all the other boxes are better values than this one. I was really hoping for... really LOTS of things and didn't get any of them, it is such a bummer.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is also mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess at least I will get use out of all of it except maybe the evologie but the only thing in it I wanted is the shave cream and I feel like almost if not all the other boxes are better values than this one. I was really hoping for... really LOTS of things and didn't get any of them, it is such a bummer.


 I don't even get my hopes up to get certain things in boxes.  I feel like we'll get them all.  Eventually.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 10, 2013)

You know what I would really like as an extra item? A cute shower cap for when I put treatments in my hair. Just sending that idea out into the universe...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

I just looked at my box #2.  It's ok but not thrilling.  There were quite a few products I wanted to try this month but didnt get, but I will use the samples I am getting, so I guess I wont complain.

The last time I got a box when I wasnt too thrilled with any of the products, I fell in love with almost every product in the box after I tried them a couple of times, and ended up purchasing every single item except one, and a couple of them are items I can't live without now, so I'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know what I would really like as an extra item? A cute shower cap for when I put treatments in my hair. Just sending that idea out into the universe...


 That would be an excellent extra!  I wouldn't mind getting one either.


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 10, 2013)

well it looks like I'm getting box 2 . It would not have been my first pick but it's not the worst. I do not understand why some boxes have 6 items and some have 5. I don't think it's really fair. But no body asked me ! lol


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even get my hopes up to get certain things in boxes.  I feel like we'll get them all.  Eventually.


 That's the way I feel too.  If I dont get something I want this month, I know I'll most likely get it eventually.


----------



## classybroad (Mar 10, 2013)

I am getting box 1. Excited to try the make stuff.


----------



## BrooklynGal (Mar 10, 2013)

Frustrating (v.) - Knowing that it is the 10th, that you live a short subway ride away from the Birchbox HQ, and that you still have no box update or shipping information.

Also, I travel for work-- meaning if it ships tomorrow and makes it here by Tuesday (which is often the turn-around), I still won't get it until Thursday night.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm happy to get the Whish shave cream in both my boxes although I just stocked up on the Proreso shave cream from the Birchbox Man store.  I had tried all the ones that come in a can that they have in the drugstores and never found one I liked, so had been using hair conditioner to shave my legs for years.  I purchased the Proreso for my boyfreind, but ended up keeping it and liked it so much I just stocked up.  It will be interesting to compare it to the Whish.  The Proreso is half the price, but the Whish smells a lot more girly.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Frustrating (v.) - Knowing that it is the 10th, that you live a short subway ride away from the Birchbox HQ, and that you still have no box update or shipping information.
> 
> Also, I travel for work-- meaning if it ships tomorrow and makes it here by Tuesday (which is often the turn-around), I still won't get it until Thursday night.


 I know how you feel.  I get my mail in my post office box, but because of my work schedule I can only get there on Saturdays.  It's frustrating when my Birchbox is delivered at the beginning of the week!  There have been days when I have gone into work late just so I could go pick up my mail.

Edit:  I take that back.  I have one box go to my po box, and the other comes to my house.  I picked up my 1st box at the post office yesterday, so this one will be coming to my house.


----------



## classybroad (Mar 10, 2013)

None of them look super amazing except box 10


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anyone recieved the Marcelle BB cream?  What do you think of it?  How big is the sample?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recieved the Marcelle BB cream?  What do you think of it?  How big is the sample?


 It's coming in my box, and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow.  I'm excited about that item. I'll post info.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 10, 2013)

My box contents have updated, I've received my box, but... when I click on the product links, it doesn't say "review for points".  If I write reviews now, will it count towards points? Or should I wait til it updates?  Once I get my reviews in I'll have $20 in points, and I want to get the Beauty Protector while it's still free shipping!


----------



## bakeitup (Mar 10, 2013)

Not excited for mine. I'm getting those nail stickers, which I have no nails for so I can't use them. Shaving cream I'm weird about cause a lot of brands are too harsh for my skin. And some dry shampoo that I just got the big bottle of Oscar.


----------



## sammajamma (Mar 10, 2013)

sooo i got the box with the twistband headband, dry shampoo, nail polish sheet, nail file, whish shaving cream

i reallllly want the benetint though!!

If someone got the benetint i would be willing to trade pretty much anything from my box

I'd even throw in some samples from past boxes i've never gotten around to using

i'm just dying to try the benetint, i'm slightly obsessed with benefit and lip stains!!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is also mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess at least I will get use out of all of it except maybe the evologie but the only thing in it I wanted is the shave cream and I feel like almost if not all the other boxes are better values than this one. I was really hoping for... really LOTS of things and didn't get any of them, it is such a bummer.


 I'm getting this box as well.  Although I can totally understand why many of you are disappointed with it, it is a lot better than the box I received last month, so I'm pleased with it.  I'm also happy I'm not getting a perfume sample, because I'm allergic to them, or the dry shampoo, because I don't think it would work well in my hair.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting the box with the

Whish

Serge Normant Caldrea foil packs
nail file
nail strips  
we've seen picutres floating around for this box 

I'm really disappointed I didnt get any of the MAKE products considering I was SUPER pumped since that instagram posted and since we had that brief discussion on whether # of twitter followers = brand credibility. 

Oh well, I guess BB figured out that I probably would've bought something by them anyway..maybe?

The Nail strips will go right on the trade list. If anyone for some odd reason doesnt want their make stuff, I'll take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also -- do you ever get SUPER excited for a box when you see a pic of that specific box from someone else early in the month then when you realize you're getting it too you become less excited? Is that just me? That's how I feel about this month considering that there are way more awesome ones out there. #boxenvy

edited because I didn't like how I wrote that last bit


----------



## karenX (Mar 10, 2013)

This is the first time I've liked the perfume they've sent me in a birchbox, in two years.

I actually love getting perfume samples, but usually the ones Birchbox sends are a fruity, teenagery mess.

The Stella Cadente Miss me is FANTASTIC. I love the floral notes, and get tons of Neroli(love that note) from it.


----------



## grayc (Mar 10, 2013)

so i'm getting the below... eh.  Excited about the shaving cream and nail board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  however this is my 2nd dry shampoo and i have dry/curly hair down in my profile... never have received a hair mask or a curl product.  maybe i need to change it to oily / fine. 

From other boxes the BB sample looks to be a good size; just not a preview on my box yet.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb27


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 10, 2013)

Meh.  I'm getting box 15 on my 2nd account (Twistband headband, Whish shaving cream, Madewell emery board, Evologie blemish serum, and Incoco nail polish strips).  I'm glad I'm not getting a perfume sample, but it's kinda sad that the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the Twistband headband.  Given the shipping weight (0.3990), I wasn't expecting a fabulous box, but I really didn't want the shaving cream and blemish serum.  I suppose it's time for me to explore trading.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 10, 2013)

For anyone who has gotten their box already, and received a MAKE eyeshadow -

Was the color you got in your box the same color that shows up when you login to your birchbox account and see the preview of what you are getting?

Thanks for the help in advance! Mine is showing up as green and it's pretty much the worst color for my dark grey-blue eyes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I'm getting box 21 on my first acct, and 15 on the second. MEH. I KNEW I'd be getting 21 because of the weight, and I really didn't want it because of the lipstick, but at least I'm getting dry shampoo and makeup remover, the rest I could care less about. In my second box, its not a bad box, in fact I'd choose that one over box 21. I just would really like the twistband phase to end, and I really wanted Benetint!  Ohwell, here's hoping for next month.


----------



## kaity123 (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm getting boxes 11 &amp; two of 26. i'm really irritated here. how come i have a beauty profile, but i never get any of the items that i want? not to mention all of my beauty profiles are completely different &amp; yet I get a bunch of the same items. i really wanted the benetint, the make makeup, the macadamia hair oil, the bb cream, the caudalie eye cream, benefits stay don't stray OR the elizabeth arden 8 hour cream. how is it that i have three DIFFERENT beauty profiles &amp; i didn't get to try any of these things?! now i have 3 shaving creams, 3 nail stickers, 3 nail files, 2 twistbands, 2 blemish serums &amp; a bunch of stuff that i don't want. like the dry shampoo &amp; those body lotion packets.... i'm sorry to complain but how can they say that our beauty profiles are tailored to our boxes when all of my profiles are different &amp; i get 2 of the same boxes &amp; the 3rd boxes has 3 of the same items...? i'm going to write them an email, but i'm not sure there is much they can do. we will see.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 35 on my main acct. and box 3 on my second acct. I'm happy with both of these!
> 
> ...


 how do you know which box variation you got?


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 10, 2013)

I third box! It's coming tomorrow...different nail strips..another dry shampoo...my third shave cream and lotion...of happy this month! All boxes catered to my profiles I feel. I don't even mind having 3 shave creams because it smells awesome!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not too pleased with my box. I don't know what number it is. But it has

twistband headband

whish shaving cream
nail file
evologie blemish serum
nail stickers.
 
ugh. I'll only use the whish and the evologie. MAYBE the twistband. I'm really not a fan of nail stickers. so bummed. this month had high hopes. Really wanted to try the benetint.


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 10, 2013)

Im getting box 25!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb25

Im pretty excited!  Not sure Im talented enough to use the benetint on my pale skin though.


----------



## LSloan (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this box is 0.417
> 
> ...


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 25!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb25
> 
> Im pretty excited!  Not sure Im talented enough to use the benetint on my pale skin though.


 how can you tell which box your getting?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how can you tell which box your getting?


 Log in and click on Box.


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how can you tell which box your getting?


 Yes - just log in and click on box in the upper left corner.  It will show all the products in your box.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

Still no updates here, but I checked my email archives and the shipping notices for my Nov and Dec boxes came on Sundays so hopefully it'll update this afternoon! As usual a 6 item box would rock. I'm still stuck in the cycle of being 10 points short. 60 points would bump me to a nice even 400 ;-)


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Log in and click on Box.


 how I am missing this?? I am on my account page but I don't see a box to click....ugh LOL I know it's probably RIGHT in front of me


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how I am missing this?? I am on my account page but I don't see a box to click....ugh LOL I know it's probably RIGHT in front of me


 nevermind figured it out and I'm so disappointed in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 25!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb25
> 
> Im pretty excited!  Not sure Im talented enough to use the benetint on my pale skin though.


 I'm getting that box too - it's totally one I was coveting based on the instagram picture.  I'm super excited!!  I haven't looked through the other boxes, because I'm afraid I'll get box envy from other ones.  I got a sample of the Supergoop in the mail last week and haven't tried it, but I'm excited to be getting it.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 13 with the Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream. Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how I am missing this?? I am on my account page but I don't see a box to click....ugh LOL I know it's probably RIGHT in front of me


 It's not on the account page.  After you log in, go back to the home page and select BOX.  It's the first option on the selection bar, to the left of SHOP.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

Also, I was so excited about finding out what was in my BB last night that I had a dream about getting it...and I woke up, and thought about how silly it was to dream about BB...and then forgot to check my box until just now.  And I've been up for 5 hours!!  Crazy girl.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 13 with the Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream. Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol.


 that's the one I'm getting and I want to cry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm being dramatic of course, but I truly am very disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My first real Birchbox sucks.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not on the account page.  After you log in, go back to the home page and select BOX.  It's the first option on the selection bar, to the left of SHOP.


 thanks finally figured it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was trying to click the square next to the word birchbox up at the top like a goofus haha


----------



## cbs73 (Mar 10, 2013)

While I was scrolling through the boxes available, trying to figure out what I was getting, my box updated!  It looks like I am getting:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1

I'm actually pretty excited- I am a sucker for hair products and lipsticks.  I know many of you have been getting the Make eye shadow- has anyone gotten lipstick yet?  If so, what color have you received?  I would be so happy if it was the red shown in the pic of the full sized product.  I'm also curious to see what the sample of the fragrance looks like- in the pic of the box, its not a vial.....but it doesn't look like a roller ball....and it looks a little big to be either, unless all the samples are wicked tiny.....anyone else get this particular sample yet?

AND THANK (INSERT NAME OF FAVORED DEITY HERE) THAT I DID NOT GET ANYTHING BY JUICY COUTURE!


----------



## Linnake (Mar 10, 2013)

I got both my shipping notices at the exact same time on Friday and I was holding out hoping that even though the weights were close, I would be getting two different boxes.  No such luck, the same on both so I went and switched up my beauty profile on the second sub.  I think it's box 35.  Not bad, I will use everything so that's good!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

Question about gift subs - if I gift myself a 3 month sub, do I get 30 points on my main account, and then my gift account reviews each month for those points?  Seriously considering doing this, although I am already getting sample overload, so...we'll see.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question about gift subs - if I gift myself a 3 month sub, do I get 30 points on my main account, and then my gift account reviews each month for those points?  Seriously considering doing this, although I am already getting sample overload, so...we'll see.


 I gifted myself my subscription and this was my first real monthly box and all the shipping, tracking, and box info is on my main account (the one I gifted to) so I'm assuming I'll review the products on my main account as well. The account I used to gift the subscription just has 30 points that just sits since I don't have a subscription on that account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HTH


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting that box too - it's totally one I was coveting based on the instagram picture.  I'm super excited!!  I haven't looked through the other boxes, because I'm afraid I'll get box envy from other ones.  I got a sample of the Supergoop in the mail last week and haven't tried it, but I'm excited to be getting it.


 We did well this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is definitely my best birchbox yet and no perfume or chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How did you get Supergoop in the mail? Are they offering free samples or did you get from BB?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who has gotten their box already, and received a MAKE eyeshadow -
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure the green shows up for everyone online. I got box 12, and mine was in Great Lakes, and I've seen other people with that box who got Santa Fe, and a purple one. So my guess is, you have a chance at getting any color if it's in your box. I bet they just had a bin with all the colors mixed up, and grabbed one for each box that has the shadow.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 10, 2013)

Another question. I just signed up for the monthly boxes on my main account since I got a notice I was off the wait list, the same account that received the gift subscription. So I'll get two boxes per month right? Until the gift sub runs out of course, but I guess my question is can you get TWO monthly boxes on the same account??


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the first time I've liked the perfume they've sent me in a birchbox, in two years.
> 
> ...


 I love that perfume too.  I'm very fussy about scents, and have been wearing the same one for years.  I broke down yesterday and purchased the full size of the Stella Cadente yesterday.  I love, love, love it! 

As you said, it doesnt smell teenageery.  I dont like smelling like fruit, cupcakes or anything I would generally eat!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We did well this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is definitely my best birchbox yet and no perfume or chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How did you get Supergoop in the mail? Are they offering free samples or did you get from BB?


They were giving out samples on their FB page awhile ago...and by awhile ago, I mean I have no concept how how long ago.  I probably signed up anywhere from a few weeks to a couple months ago.  Long enough that I completely forgot about it until I opened it. 




  And it's a really good sample size, too, definitely a deluxe one.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AND THANK (INSERT NAME OF FAVORED DEITY HERE) THAT I DID NOT GET ANYTHING BY JUICY COUTURE!


 Yes, this!  I'm probably safe since I've gotten EVERY Juicy perfume sample that exists.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 13 with the Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream. Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol.


 this is what im getting too.

only thing is worthless to me is the acne product. i got the same thing in my glossybox. im excited to try the benefit and shaving cream. and i guess i could use the headband to try that hairstyle.

just a quick question: how can you tell what the box number is? i found out where to find my contents but in the link it doesnt say a number?


----------



## LSloan (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb22

box 22 for me - I am very pleased - this is only my 3rd box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 11 and pretty excited about it!! I feel like my box last month was my least favorite of all time, but I feel like BB did a great job overall this month.


----------



## karenX (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that perfume too.  I'm very fussy about scents, and have been wearing the same one for years.  I broke down yesterday and purchased the full size of the Stella Cadente yesterday.  I love, love, love it!
> 
> As you said, it doesnt smell teenageery.  I dont like smelling like fruit, cupcakes or anything I would generally eat!


 I completely agree. I prefer perfumes that smell like soap, flowers, or something in between. Add some Amber or Sandalwood, if I want something heavier.

No fruit(especially berries or melons), no candy, no foods(barring the occasional citrus note).

I know it puts me in the minority these days, but I'm definitely a straight floral girl. Even the so-called floral version of Juicy Couture has a ridiculously strong berry note. It just smelled like fruit to me... drowned out all the floral.


----------



## karenX (Mar 10, 2013)

I want to add that I was pleasantly surprised this month. The previews had me worried, but I liked everything in my box(#7).


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a happy girl!!


 This is the same box I just updated with--it's a good one objectively, but I think I might have to look into trading.  I'm so lazy about getting to the post office though.

I was excited for the oil when I read the description, but checked the ingredients.  It's just another heavy silicone based gloss.  The first ingredient is dimethicone.  I do put oil in my hair, argan from Shea Terra (since I already use it on my face, heh), so I was hoping this was an actual oil blend.


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my BB page, no clicky truck, no shipping email and my page hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 same with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree. I prefer perfumes that smell like soap, flowers, or something in between. Add some Amber or Sandalwood, if I want something heavier.
> ...


 I'm in the minority with you!  Berry scents make me feel really ill, and go astringent on my skin.  All I could smell in that Juicy was the berry as well.  My favorite scent I've sampled through Birchbox is the Arquiste Flor y Canto, which just smells like a garden on me, but it is so far out of my budget that I haven't even entertained the notion.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 10, 2013)

Getting boxes 32 and 27. I was really hoping for the Benetint in one of them. Oh well. I do not love everything but there are several things I am excited to try. I may have to research the Benetint and see if it is worth getting the full size on my own.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree. I prefer perfumes that smell like soap, flowers, or something in between. Add some Amber or Sandalwood, if I want something heavier.
> ...


 I used to like the fruity scents when I was a young teenager, but I like a more sophisticated scent now.  I have been wearing Chanel Allure Sensuale ( it has to be the Sensuale and not the regular Allure - completely different scent).  But it is a little on the heavy side and its now hard to find. The only place I can find it is the Chanel website.   

The Stella Cadente Miss Me Discrete? is lighter and fresher than the Chanel, but still sophisticated.  I also like that I dont smell like every other woman in the room. 

My nose isnt very good at picking up on particular notes in a fragrance, but I think its the neroli that you mentioned that has me hooked.  And musk or ??  I just love this.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, this!  I'm probably safe since I've gotten EVERY Juicy perfume sample that exists.


 I compared the Juicy line to "The Sorcerer's Apprentice" elsewhere.  Just when you *think* you've received every variation, they come up with a new one with the same base.  Sometimes, it's good to have a bunch of different perfumes with the same base.  I have something like half a dozen different perfumes from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab with Snake Oil -- their most popular scent -- as the base.  But that base is *awesome* and a bit reminiscent of Shalimar.  Juicy's base?  Totally not right for a fan of florientals.

And in semi-related news, In semi-related news, has anyone noticed this on the feedback screen?  It seems like it's new:



> At this time individual product feedback does not significantly impact the samples Birchbox members receive in future boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the minority with you!  Berry scents make me feel really ill, and go astringent on my skin.  All I could smell in that Juicy was the berry as well.  My favorite scent I've sampled through Birchbox is the Arquiste Flor y Canto, which just smells like a garden on me, but it is so far out of my budget that I haven't even entertained the notion.


 I havent tried that one, but it sounds nice.  You could always save up your points (I say that, but I can NEVER save my points.  I get to 100 and they're gone!) and also every 3 months you get an aniversary code for 25% off a full size item in the shop.  That is a pricey scent though.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 10, 2013)

> so i'm getting the below... eh.Â  Excited about the shaving cream and nail board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.Â  however this is myÂ 2nd dry shampoo and i have dry/curly hair down in my profile... never have received a hair mask or a curl product.Â  maybe i need to change it to oily / fine.Â  From other boxes the BB sample looks to be a good size; just not a preview on my box yet. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb27
> Â Â  Â  Â


 It's decent! I'd like to try all of those products actually. I'm still nervously waiting for a conformation, crossing my fingers for a similar box.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it crazy that I had a dream last night about interviewing with bbx for one of their ops positions and got it but turned it down b/c they offered me a really low salary, lol.  Maybe I'm still mad that I didn't get the job when I lived in NYC and I was subconsciously bitter about it, especially since I had more experience than they requested in cs.  I currently work in the same field but at a different company doing cs and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I cashed in 200 points from my second account and paid $10 out of pocket for a 3 month gift sub on my main account.  Hopefully I won't get a crappy welcome box.  My box won't ship until the 15th, which is understandable since I just signed up on the 8th (payday for me).

The only thing that I don't want is the vasanti b/c it gave me pimples =/. If I got it last fall, would I get a repeat item in the "gift sub"?  

I hope that I'm able to review my welcome box for points because I'm 14 points away from 200 points and I want to get that benefit concealer for my super dark eye circles.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is also mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess at least I will get use out of all of it except maybe the evologie but the only thing in it I wanted is the shave cream and I feel like almost if not all the other boxes are better values than this one. I was really hoping for... really LOTS of things and didn't get any of them, it is such a bummer.


I'll get use out of everything, I'm actually looking forward to three of the items (shave cream, headband and eyeshadow base), but NARS is my HG eyeshadow base, have yet to find anything that will beat it.  As for the other two items....meh.  Really feel the blemish treatment is BS, especially since Glossybox sent the two pack system last month and I liked the cream better than this treatment.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks finally figured it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was trying to click the square next to the word birchbox up at the top like a goofus haha


 Yeah this is my second box (same as yours) and both it and my first box sucked.  I changed my profile some after the first box because I really did not likey but this one if anything is worse.  Might change it back to just the truth and see if that works...

ETA sorry quoted the wrong person and can't figure out how to fix it... sigh.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll get use out of everything, I'm actually looking forward to three of the items (shave cream, headband and eyeshadow base), but NARS is my HG eyeshadow base, have yet to find anything that will beat it.  As for the other two items....meh.  Really feel the blemish treatment is BS, especially since Glossybox sent the two pack system last month and I liked the cream better than this treatment.


 Yeah I DO NOT get belmishes so this is totally useless to me.  It probably will go on the trade list.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I compared the Juicy line to "The Sorcerer's Apprentice" elsewhere.  Just when you *think* you've received every variation, they come up with a new one with the same base.  Sometimes, it's good to have a bunch of different perfumes with the same base.  I have something like half a dozen different perfumes from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab with Snake Oil -- their most popular scent -- as the base.  But that base is *awesome* and a bit reminiscent of Shalimar.  Juicy's base?  Totally not right for a fan of florientals.
> 
> ...


 I stock pile my packets that I recieve in my beauty subs and from Sephora, Beauty Bar, ect. too.  When I run out of my full size face creams, serums, eye creams, ect.  I'll break out my packets before I have to start in with my regular skin care items again.  For some reason my skin actually likes the change and my regular items seem to work better when I do this.  I do keep a couple of things constant - I use Retin-A 3 nights a week, and I use the same toner without fail twice a day.  For larger samples, I usually will just use them as I get them.  My skin seems to really like change every few weeks.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this is what im getting too.
> ...


 Not sure if someone answered this or not, but if you click 'Box' &amp; then scroll down to your box history, click on the picture of your current box. The link for it will say the month/box# at the end of it. Or, on my browser I can just hover over the picture &amp; the link address shows up at the bottom of my screen.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 10, 2013)

> Another question. I just signed up for the monthly boxes on my main account since I got a notice I was off the wait list, the same account that received the gift subscription. So I'll get two boxes per month right? Until the gift sub runs out of course, but I guess my question is can you get TWO monthly boxes on the same account??


 No, it's one subscription per account. So after your gift sub runs out, the regular subscription you just signed up for should kick in. So you'll only get one box unless you sign up under a secondary account.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 10, 2013)

Those of you who got the hair bands last box... Are these the same or did anyone get another in the same account. Just trying to narrow my box down lol


----------



## missionista (Mar 10, 2013)

Getting box 1, and I'm really excited!


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Mar 10, 2013)

Box 28.  Which could be good, but...

How much Juicy Couture can they give out?


----------



## luckynmba13 (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know about anybody else but I would prefer to know what I'm getting this month first than my tracking number. The not knowing kills me!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 10, 2013)

How do none of you seem to have acne or a need for acne products?! Lucky ducks...


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those of you who got the hair bands last box... Are these the same or did anyone get another in the same account. Just trying to narrow my box down lol


 I was wondering this too. I know they try and avoid giving you dupes but if it's something that comes in multiple colors, is it still considered a dupe? I really like my twistband headband though so I wouldn't mind mine in another color. Especially since i got the olive green last month and it's such a boring color, haha!


----------



## Shanny81 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even get my hopes up to get certain things in boxes.  I feel like we'll get them all.  Eventually.


 I feel the same way too.  I was disappointed I didn't get Hot Mama, but then received it 2 boxes later.  Now I'm operating on a "long term" level with BB.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 10, 2013)

my account just updated and im receiving this box and im really disappointed once again! i was hoping to receive a the Benitint or any of the MAKE product and i received none.They are sending me 2 nail related items but i don't have any nails since i bite them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( i will have to swap those now!






 
twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection
 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
 
Madewell for Birchbox Nail Emery Board
 
Evologie Intensive Blemish Serum
 
IncocoÂ® Design Nail Polish Appliques


----------



## lizzie123 (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG i want your box(


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I DO NOT get belmishes so this is totally useless to me.  It probably will go on the trade list.


 I do get blemishes, but I see a dermatologist. I'm already on 2 prescription topicals. I can't mix other topicals with my rx. Totally useless to me as well.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 10, 2013)

I just got my invite on my other email address...this was a bad month for that to happen since I am not liking anything in this months box...what to do what to do...can I get some feedback from Some of the girls who have more than one box? How often is it that u get duplicate items and what's the best strategy for ensuring you don't??


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2013)

I couldn't help myself &amp; had to know what I was getting my box should be here by the end of next week.

I wanted the Whish shaving cream &amp; the Incoco nail strips so sadly but oh well...there is always the trade thread


----------



## sakurak (Mar 10, 2013)

Once again the 10th rolls around with no box update, no shipping, and no news from Birchbox. I'm sure they'll get around to me eventually but I'm starting to feel like chopped liver, especially when so many people have already received their boxes!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> secretly hoping for points because of the delay....


 Thats a good idea, maybe I should send them a message tomorrow.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats a good idea, maybe I should send them a message tomorrow.


 I highly doubt they'll give you points for this. It's pretty common they send boxes out in shifts and some of us are just on the later end of the window. It sucks but you're not alone and other months you may be on the front end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting the nail file, Nick Chavez shampoo, shave cream, Make primer and eyeshadow. Kinda disappointed :/ they just sent me a nail file in December, I hate sulfate free shampoo, the shave cream I will use even though I already have an HG shave cream, and most primers make me super oily. The eyeshadow could be nice if it's not that green color that's showing on my page..I really wanted some Macadamia products or the perfume!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 10, 2013)

> I couldn't help myself &amp; had to know what I was getting my box should be here by the end of next week. I wanted the Whish shaving cream &amp; the Incoco nail strips so sadly but oh well...there is always the trade threadÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 10, 2013)

Getting box 6. Which is interesting because my box weight didn't match anyone who has so far got box six


----------



## sakurak (Mar 10, 2013)

Have any of you gotten the Whish shave cream this month after getting one of the other scents previously? I'm curious because so many boxes have the Whish this month. If Birchbox isn't claiming this is a new item due to the new scent, they'll have an interesting time choosing boxes for some of us long-timers. I haven't seen a box yet that doesn't have at least one repeat for me.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I know that, I wasn't being serious as much as I was just being disgruntled haha. Unfortunately, BB screws up like this on a regular basis. Does anyone know if the Serge dry shampoo turns white in your hair? If not maybe I can use it as just a volume spray, surprisingly it smells really good. *
> 
> Speaking of smells, does the Whish remind anyone else of grape bubblegum or cool aid? It's a really whimsical scent


 It doesn't on mine, but I use it only on the roots. I can see where it might if you use it all over...but you're not supposed to. It's great at adding volume, so you should love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CCAtchin (Mar 10, 2013)

I got my first box last month, and loved it. This month I'm getting box 6, which I'm not entirely thrilled about. I'm hoping to trade some things that I know I won't use. Where can I go to do that?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my invite on my other email address...this was a bad month for that to happen since I am not liking anything in this months box...what to do what to do...can I get some feedback from
> 
> Some of the girls who have more than one box? How often is it that u get duplicate items and what's the best strategy for ensuring you don't??


 I have had 2 subs for a year.  Both my profiles are identical.  January was the only time I have recieved duplicate boxes, but I loved every single item, so I was happy to have the dups. Last month I had just one duplicate item, but I was happy to have it.  When its something like nail polish, I have always recieved different shades and a lot of the time when I recieve dups its something I consider an extra like a fragrance sample.  This month I got a couple dups - the nail file that was included in every box, and the shave cream.  All my other products are different.  If I was concerned about getting duplicate items, I would sub to a different service (I also have Sample Society and Glossybox!).  I also dont complain when I get dups because I know thats the chance I take when having 2 subs to one service.

I know a lot of subscribers really covet certain items every month, and are upset when they dont get them.  But I have found that a lot of the time its the product I didnt know I wanted that I fall in love with most.  I really like having 2 Birchbox subs plus Glossybox (I only get that one every other month) and Sample Society.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Mar 10, 2013)

Happy with my box:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Caudalie eye cream Whish saving cream Vasanti brighten up Stella perfume madewell nail file The only thing I'm a bit bummed about is that my box pic shows a plain pink file... i wanted the pretty floral one. Oh well


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The only thing I'm a bit bummed about is that my box pic shows a plain pink file... i wanted the pretty floral one. Oh well


 One side is floral and one side is plain: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/madewell-for-birchbox-nail-emery-board


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been subscribed to BB since August and am surprised that there are only four boxes I should not be receiving due to duplicates.  There are also twelve boxes that I shouldn't be getting due to those boxes including products that are the total opposite of my profile.  But we all know how that goes ;-)  I'd hope to get a box that includes six items since I only got a five item box last month.  But I already know my box is a lighter weight. 

Anyway, I am very disappointed to see that they are not sampling Hot Mama at all this month.  I never got it and really wanted to try it.  I have wrote to theBalm before to ask for a sample of Stainiac and never got a response not even a no from them so I'm discouraged about writing to them again to ask for a sample of the Hot Mama.  I wonder if BB will ever sample Hot Mama or Stainiac again?

I really hope I don't get Benetint in my box because I have already tried it and am not a fan.  It doesn't seem to blend well at all.  Maybe I should mix it in something to make it more blendable but don't know what I should use to do that.

I'm scared to look at which box I'm actually getting.  I will in a bit, though.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know what I would really like as an extra item? A cute shower cap for when I put treatments in my hair. Just sending that idea out into the universe...


 That would be great, they should send that.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Once again the 10th rolls around with no box update, no shipping, and no news from Birchbox. I'm sure they'll get around to me eventually but I'm starting to feel like chopped liver, especially when so many people have already received their boxes!


 I know the feeling, I just wish my page would update already or that I get a shipping email.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know what I would really like as an extra item? A cute shower cap for when I put treatments in my hair. Just sending that idea out into the universe...
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I highly doubt they'll give you points for this. It's pretty common they send boxes out in shifts and some of us are just on the later end of the window. It sucks but you're not alone and other months you may be on the front end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Unfortunately it seems like i'm always on their last shift, it would be nice to get it in their first wave. I also got a a few emails telling me to subscribe for the March and April BB which is crazy since I have a yearly sub that expires in November.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy with my box:
> 
> 
> ...


 That is a great box!


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am kinda bummed....both of my accounts are getting box 6! This is my second month with two accounts so I was hoping to get a mix ......the only good is I love this box! I might be the only person who loves getting twist bands haha! 

This will be my first time using dry shampooso any tips are appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like i'm always on their last shift, it would be nice to get it in their first wave. I also got a a few emails telling me to subscribe for the March and April BB which is crazy since I have a yearly sub that expires in November.


 I'm often on the later end too and I live in Alaska so my boxes take a good 2 weeks to get to me. I just got my February box last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I totally understand.

I think those emails are just generic, I get them too.


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Mar 10, 2013)

I would love a shower cap too!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kinda bummed....both of my accounts are getting box 6! This is my second month with two accounts so I was hoping to get a mix ......the only good is I love this box! I might be the only person who loves getting twist bands haha!
> 
> This will be my first time using dry shampooso any tips are appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Use only on the roots and smush. 

I'm starting to wonder...when I ordered on the 6th, it processed it as March's order. Am I not getting a box for March? Oh, and I would love a Twistband! *Fingers crossed*


----------



## curvecuti (Mar 10, 2013)

The mini Make lipstick was missing from my box.  I just emailed BB, hope they send me one out.  I love lipstick and it would make me feel better about the box I got.  I may buy the Make eye makeup remover, it works great, I really like it.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Once again the 10th rolls around with no box update, no shipping, and no news from Birchbox. I'm sure they'll get around to me eventually but I'm starting to feel like chopped liver, especially when so many people have already received their boxes!


 same here. I have 2 accounts and neither one has updated. SO frustrating!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 10, 2013)

My gift sub ended, and I didn't sign up for a monthly until until after the 1st. Does anyone know if I will get a March box or do I have to wait for April?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kinda bummed....both of my accounts are getting box 6! This is my second month with two accounts so I was hoping to get a mix ......the only good is I love this box! I might be the only person who loves getting twist bands haha!
> 
> This will be my first time using dry shampooso any tips are appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love Twistbands too, but only the hair ties - I only wear headbands when I'm washing my face or applying makeup.  The last time I wore a headband during the day was when I was in middle school.  I would love to get an Alex &amp; Isabelle hair tie (preferably 'The Bow') in one of my boxes.  I love their double hair ties (I almost always have one either in my hair or on my wrist).  If you have thick hair, I'd definitely recommend the Alex &amp; Isabelle double hair tie - I can wrap it around my ponytail twice and have the same hold as wrapping a regular, single Twistband-type hair tie around my ponytail three times.


----------



## emily9763 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Once again the 10th rolls around with no box update, no shipping, and no news from Birchbox. I'm sure they'll get around to me eventually but I'm starting to feel like chopped liver, especially when so many people have already received their boxes!


 I am in the same boat as you right now! No tracking # and no box update on my page! Except this is my 1st time in 9 months that it has not been updated by the morning of the 10th...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm often on the later end too and I live in Alaska so my boxes take a good 2 weeks to get to me. I just got my February box last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I totally understand.
> 
> I think those emails are just generic, I get them too.


 My box is always a month or more late the Feb box was the only one I got in 3 weeks, i'm in Germany. I was thinking they had made a mistake on my account and closed it until I logged in and checked my account.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use only on the roots and smush.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder...when I ordered on the 6th, it processed it as March's order. Am I not getting a box for March? Oh, and I would love a Twistband! *Fingers crossed*


 As long as they charged you in March, you'll get a March box!  I had the same thing happen in Dec, when I got my invite (around the 5th), I got my box just a few days before Christmas!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kinda bummed....both of my accounts are getting box 6! This is my second month with two accounts so I was hoping to get a mix ......the only good is I love this box! I might be the only person who loves getting twist bands haha!
> 
> This will be my first time using dry shampooso any tips are appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've had 2 accounts for a year this month, my profiles are identical and I've only once recieved duplicate boxes (January).  Fortunately, it was a great box for me.  Hopefully you'll get 2 completely different boxes in the future.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in the same boat as you right now! No tracking # and no box update on my page! Except this is my 1st time in 9 months that it has not been updated by the morning of the 10th...


 Thats so fustrating!


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe I've missed this, but I looked through all of the pictures from this thread. Has anyone swatched an eye shadow? I would love to know how these apply. I'm not getting one in my box, but I'm seriously considering ordering one. I just want to know if they are nice or if they are... errrr, chalky or something. Thanks!


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Twistbands too, but only the hair ties - I only wear headbands when I'm washing my face or applying makeup.  The last time I wore a headband during the day was when I was in middle school.  I would love to get an Alex &amp; Isabelle hair tie (preferably 'The Bow') in one of my boxes.  I love their double hair ties (I almost always have one either in my hair or on my wrist).  If you have thick hair, I'd definitely recommend the Alex &amp; Isabelle double hair tie - I can wrap it around my ponytail twice and have the same hold as wrapping a regular, single Twistband-type hair tie around my ponytail three times.


 Thats what i use my twist bands for too, washing my face. I always lose mine because I have two very hyper dogs (mini aussies) who ALWAYS steal them haha!  (my fault for keeping it in their reach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  Headbands like that never stay on my head for some reason, they always slip back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure if my head is too big or not big enough...lol

Does anyone know is micheals or hobby lobby carry that elastic ribbon? I'd like to make my own but hate having to wait for an online order of the ribbon


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the green shows up for everyone online. I got box 12, and mine was in Great Lakes, and I've seen other people with that box who got Santa Fe, and a purple one. So my guess is, you have a chance at getting any color if it's in your box. I bet they just had a bin with all the colors mixed up, and grabbed one for each box that has the shadow.


Thanks so much! I appreciate your response, and I'm way more excited about my box now. That green color would have went right in the... trash, lol. I feel guilty saying that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for the gray or the brown!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

Enabler alert under the spoiler:

I found the Kate Spade twirl perfume (the smaller version, not the rollerball) at TJMaxx for $15 and I found the full sized body lotion that retails for $40 on katespade.com for $9 at Marshalls.  The Marshalls by my house has really good deals on items that are in birchboxes.  

 
On a side note, has anyone tried the Betsey Johnson perfume?  I saw it there for $20 but I didn't want to blindly buy it without smelling it first?  I forgot the name of it but the box had a rose on it.  I love her fashion items though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2013)

Yay, I feel like I got a great box for the third or fourth month in a row. This will be the reason I renew for another year rather than switching back to month to month. I'm getting:

Benetint

supergoop UV lotion

whish shaving cream

nail file

both the macadamia products (I LOVE these)

I already have like 3 little benetints floating around and I don't love it, but I'll use it or give it away. I really wanted the whish, so yay!


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I've been subscribed to BB since August and am surprised that there are only four boxes I should not be receiving due to duplicates.*  There are also twelve boxes that I shouldn't be getting due to those boxes including products that are the total opposite of my profile.  But we all know how that goes ;-)  I'd hope to get a box that includes six items since I only got a five item box last month.  But I already know my box is a lighter weight.
> 
> ...


 That's crazy - I've been subbed since May (I think - the Gossip Girl box?), and I was surprised at how many box options there were for me to receive this month.  Granted, I only skimmed through the first 10 or so boxes, but I think there was only 1 box that I technically couldn't get.  Although - I have received a duplicate sample before (per-fekt last gel) and while I didn't love the duplicate, I did love the 100 points they sent me before I even got a chance to complain!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what i use my twist bands for too, washing my face. I always lose mine because I have two very hyper dogs (mini aussies) who ALWAYS steal them haha!  (my fault for keeping it in their reach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  Headbands like that never stay on my head for some reason, they always slip back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure if my head is too big or not big enough...lol
> 
> Does anyone know is micheals or hobby lobby carry that elastic ribbon? I'd like to make my own but hate having to wait for an online order of the ribbon


 I keep my extra Twistbands in one of my Ipsy bags.  

As for the FOE (fold-over elastic), I had a hell of a time trying to find it locally.  If you go to Joann's, they should have a section with stuff to make cloth diapers.  (I used to make cloth diapers, but the Joann's I lived close to at the time was much larger than the one that's close to where I live now.)  You'll probably have better luck (and much better color options) purchasing it online.


----------



## page5 (Mar 10, 2013)

Perplexed with my box- why would a woman with dry, color-treated hair listed on her profile want dry shampoo? I looked at the product description on BBs site and it is for people with oily hair. I apply oil to my hair because it is dry - I don't want some product to make my hair drier.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 10, 2013)

I am super happy with my birchbox for the first time in a while! This makes up for all the really bad ones I had gotten... There isn't even anything crazy here, but I'm just really happy with the variety and the fact that I see myself using and (if I like enough) purchasing every item. WIN! 

Have yet to try any of these out because I just literally got my box (yes on a sunday; the mailman has been so odd lately)I got : 

Marcelle BB cream 

Supergoop SPF 30 x2 ... Normally I dislike foil packets but when I go to the beach I only use anything above SPF 20 on my face so this will prevent me from lugging an extra bottle in my beach bag twice. 

Macadamia Deep Repair Masque... My hair is super long and I should get two uses out of this packet 

Macadamia Healing Oil Treatment ... NICE size; Packaging is awesome too I can't wait to try this out. 

Stella Cadente Miss me Discreet perfume...  Not sure why the waste of a big cardboard box for your typical perfume sample spray... Spritzed it.. It smells like baby powder, which I like. I am really not picky with scents though so I always get use of them. 

Nail File


----------



## sinatraskitten (Mar 10, 2013)

> One side is floral and one side is plain: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/madewell-for-birchbox-nail-emery-board


 Yay thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 10, 2013)

Went thru all the box combos and there is only four (Box 2,28,36,37) that I shouldn't receive. I haven't looked to see what I am receiving yet because I am still debating on whether I want to keep it a surprise. It was soooo much easier last month because I got my box before the page updated so I didn't have a chance to peek.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Getting box 6. Which is interesting because my box weight didn't match anyone who has so far got box six


 My box weight didnt match the others who got the same box either.  I'm imagining the person at shipping company who weighs the boxes with his thumb on the scale while chatting with his buddy - ha ha.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Mar 10, 2013)

> That is a great box!


 Right? I love anything by Caudalie!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2013)

> My box weight didnt match the others who got the same box either.Â  I'm imagining the person at shipping company who weighs the boxes with his thumb on the scale while chatting with his buddy - ha ha.


 I am convinced some of these shipping facilities have kittens and birds that randomly jump on the scales just long enough to change the weights but not long enough for the package processor to notice.


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 10, 2013)

I caved.....I am so weak!




I am getting box 6. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb6

It's an okay box. I just wished I had more items to review for points. This will the 5 month in a row where I have only been able to review 5 items. And this is assuming we will get to review the nail file. I know they promise 4-5 deluxe samples and technically I am getting my 4 samples (the rest are "lifestyle extras"). I would just appreciate the opportunity for a chance to gather more review points. I can't help a little box envy when some boxes have more samples. Not saying I am not excited to try everything in my box......I am! I just think it would be nice to get one of the fuller boxes every once and a while.

Is this a trend on anyone else's profile....only able to review 5 items?


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Perplexed with my box- why would a woman with dry, color-treated hair listed on her profile want dry shampoo? I looked at the product description on BBs site and it is for people with oily hair. I apply oil to my hair because it is dry - I don't want some product to make my hair drier.


 i have dry, color treated hair and i love dry shampoo! it gives me volume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved.....I am so weak!
> 
> ...


 I had 8 items in my first box, but 5 in every one since then I think. I've been stuck in the x40, then x90 cycle ever since. So I'm always 10 points short of the next $10. So annoying! haha! Really hoping for a 6 item box this month to get to an even 400 points :-D


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Perplexed with my box- why would a woman with dry, color-treated hair listed on her profile want dry shampoo? I looked at the product description on BBs site and it is for people with oily hair. I apply oil to my hair because it is dry - I don't want some product to make my hair drier.


 Because a lot of people with dry, color-treated hair try to wash their hair less frequently.  I discovered dry shampoo when I was a bleach addict--I needed to stop washing daily because my ends were looking like straw but my roots would get greasy.


----------



## lindalou3 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone who has gotten their box already, and received a MAKE eyeshadow -
> 
> ...


Hi,

I got my box (#9 and #35) and it showed a greenish picture for the eye shadow.  The actual shadow I got was dark grey shadow though...so maybe they are all different colors?


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 10, 2013)

Getting box 11. Naturally, it contains the two products this month I wanted the least because I physically cannot use them. *If anyone is looking to trade for the nail strips, I'm your girl*. Extremely disappointed with this month's box. I need to stop reading spoilers so that I get less bummed out when I don't get the products I want.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes! I LOVE that Betsey Johnson perfume (I think it's self-titled). I've been buying it at Marshall's for years. It's definitely on the stronger side, but it's my favorite perfume and it lasts forever on me. I hate perfumes that fade away after an hour or so. Definitely worth more than $20 in my opinion and the bottle is super cute with this hot pink bejeweled vintage princess topper thing that looks awesome on display.



> Enabler alert under the spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## luckynmba13 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting the:

Benefit Benetint
Twistband headband collection
Whish shaving cream
Elizabeth arden eight hour cream
Floral Emery board
Stella Cadente Miss me Perfume


----------



## sinatraskitten (Mar 10, 2013)

> I am convinced some of these shipping facilities have kittens and birds that randomly jump on the scales just long enough to change the weights but not long enough for the package processor to notice.


 Lol! :icon_lol:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 10, 2013)

Tracking number on my account now! Not updated yet though with weight....and no box update under my box link. *Sigh* at least I am 1 step closer to finding out what I am getting!

By the way the little macademia oil that they are sending out is the same size as the one Ulta is selling for $14 retail.

That one pays for the box if you are getting it this month (and it smells SOOO good!)


----------



## PAsh (Mar 10, 2013)

I second this ^^


----------



## PAsh (Mar 10, 2013)

> Tracking number on my account now! Not updated yet though with weight....and no box update under my box link. *Sigh* at least I am 1 step closer to finding out what I am getting! By the way the little macademia oil that they are sending out is the same size as the one Ulta is selling for $14 retail. That one pays for the box if you are getting it this month (and it smells SOOO good!)


 I second this, just got my info as well.


----------



## page5 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Because a lot of people with dry, color-treated hair try to wash their hair less frequently. Â I discovered dry shampoo when I was a bleach addict--I needed to stop washing daily because my ends were looking like straw but my roots would get greasy.


 I don't wash daily and my roots rarely get greasy so I'm not seeing the benefit. BB s site doesn't mention anything about the product adding volume. Is the volumizing true for all dry shampoos?


----------



## cari12 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking number on my account now! Not updated yet though with weight....and no box update under my box link. *Sigh* at least I am 1 step closer to finding out what I am getting!
> 
> ...


 Yay! Me too!

I got the Macadamia Oil in a Beauty Army box. I love it. I always get compliments on my hair when I use it, so I'm really hoping for another in my BB :-D


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/b/bb6_415x330_1.jpg

Eh.. An ok box. not my favorite but could have been worse.  Ill have to create a trade list once i figure it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 10, 2013)

Boxes 6 &amp; 11 for me.  Apparently the BB gods thought I needed TWO of the Serge Normant dry shampoos because I absolutely hate that product soooooo darn much.  Oh well...better luck next month.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally got my second tracking!! I've been reading these threads all day and I have to laugh. The stuff a lot of you are excited to get is stuff I wouldn't use.



Spoiler



 If I get the MAKE lipstick or eye makeup remover, or even the face primer... trade list. The benetint... most likely the trade list. I keep seeing rave reviews on the Miss Me perfume... and I HATED the original so I doubt I will like this one (and I love the perfume samples usually). Nail strips would be out too as I'm addicted to gel polish.

 
I would love any shampoo/conditioner/masks, face masks, face/eye creams, eyeshadows, powder or cream blushes, I wouldn't cry if I got another Vasanti (got one in second account).
 
I think my favorite boxes (since I already got the shave cream, twist band, blemish serum, benefit primer, and nail file) would be box 20, 25, and 29. They each have 6 items and at least 5 of those I will use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now... I wait till my box updates!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't wash daily and my roots rarely get greasy so I'm not seeing the benefit. BB s site doesn't mention anything about the product adding volume. Is the volumizing true for all dry shampoos?


 I get that, I was just saying why the survey question wouldn't disqualify it.  I tend to think that dry shampoos do wonders for volumizing, but again, my roots aren't dry.  I'll let someone with another hair type answer that one.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm looking for the following if anyone wants to trade. 

Marcelle BB Cream

Oscar Blandi mousse

Evologie Blemish serum

Youngblood moisture tint

Dermablend Concealer


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if someone answered this or not, but if you click 'Box' &amp; then scroll down to your box history, click on the picture of your current box. The link for it will say the month/box# at the end of it. Or, on my browser I can just hover over the picture &amp; the link address shows up at the bottom of my screen.


oh! i think that might be why i can't see it because this is my first box - no history for me :[

what browser do you use? i use firefox.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmm...if I were to gift myself a box today, would I receive a welcome box or a March box?  Or not a box until April?

Also?  If someone could talk me out of this tomfoolery, I would appreciate it.  I do not *need *another box, but I desperately *want *one.


----------



## riversong13 (Mar 10, 2013)

I just got my shipment email! I'm hoping for the nail strips and the Make. I really don't want the Elizabeth Arden or the Benetint. I may be one of the only people who doesn't like Benefit's stuff haha.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...if I were to gift myself a box today, would I receive a welcome box or a March box?  Or not a box until April?
> 
> Also?  If someone could talk me out of this tomfoolery, I would appreciate it.  I do not *need *another box, but I desperately *want *one.


 I dont think you will find anyone to talk you out of it here, we are all enablers lol.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2013)

> Out of 24 boxes I have gotten 114 items to review.Â  Which breaks down to: 1 box with 4 items; 13 boxes with 5 items;Â 4 boxes with 6 items; 3 boxes with 7 items On Average: 4.75 items to review per box.


 Your math is off. You only listed 21 boxes, and for 21 boxes at 114 items, it would be 5.43 items per box. (I knew that there was no way that the average of the group would be below 5 if only one box had 4 items, and the rest had 5 or more).


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2013)

> Hmm...if I were to gift myself a box today, would I receive a welcome box or a March box?Â  Or not a box until April? Also?Â  If someone could talk me out of this tomfoolery, I would appreciate it.Â  I do not *need* another box, but I desperately *want* one.Â  :icon_twis


 You would get a welcome box, and then the April box.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...if I were to gift myself a box today, would I receive a welcome box or a March box?  Or not a box until April?
> 
> Also?  If someone could talk me out of this tomfoolery, I would appreciate it.  I do not *need *another box, but I desperately *want *one.


 I gifted myself one on Friday with my points but it would be a welcome box.  When you add it the cart, it will tell you when the first box in the gift sub will ship. After the welcome box, the rest of the gift sub would be regular boxes (i.e. the April box, May box, etc.)


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes! I LOVE that Betsey Johnson perfume (I think it's self-titled). I've been buying it at Marshall's for years. It's definitely on the stronger side, but it's my favorite perfume and it lasts forever on me. I hate perfumes that fade away after an hour or so. Definitely worth more than $20 in my opinion and the bottle is super cute with this hot pink bejeweled vintage princess topper thing that looks awesome on display.


 Thank you.  I wasn't sure if it was the one that was at Sephora that looked like a torso wearing a cute LBD or not.  I will get it on the next pay day.


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 10, 2013)

> I don't wash daily and my roots rarely get greasy so I'm not seeing the benefit. BB s site doesn't mention anything about the product adding volume. Is the volumizing true for all dry shampoos?


 I know a lot of people who use dry shampoo on clean hair because it works as a volumizer. Generally speaking, dry shampoo has starch, which absorbs the oil on the scalp and helps to create a clean, fluffy look and one clean hair, it helps tremendously with the fluffy part. I use it for both purposes since I have fine hair. I skip washes and have it absorb the oil, but on days that my fine hair is being a jerk and just falls flat, I spray the roots with dry shampoo for a little lift (because I don't like how hairspray feels in my hair). Hope this helps!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2013)

> I know a lot of people who use dry shampoo on clean hair because it works as a volumizer. Generally speaking, dry shampoo has starch, which absorbs the oil on the scalp and helps to create a clean, fluffy look and one clean hair, it helps tremendously with the fluffy part. I use it for both purposes since I have fine hair. I skip washes and have it absorb the oil, but on days that my fine hair is being a jerk and just falls flat, I spray the roots with dry shampoo for a little lift (because I don't like how hairspray feels in my hair). Hope this helps!


 Yup, I've been known to do this if I'm going out after work and a day of pinning my hair back or tying it down. I don't really care very much how I look at work, but if I'm going to a bar with the same people, I do, probably because bar = non-coworkers are there, too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Your math is off. You only listed 21 boxes, and for 21 boxes at 114 items, it would be 5.43 items per box. (I knew that there was no way that the average of the group would be below 5 if only one box had 4 items, and the rest had 5 or more).


 Thank you, math police


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a happy girl!!


 wow you lucky girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must  admit. I'm a bit jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my box too. Not totally bummed by it but, I still think its kinda bs that they only send half if the skin care item. 

 
LOL yes that is really lame XD specially since evologie sends you both for like $2


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I gifted myself one on Friday with my points but it would be a welcome box.  When you add it the cart, it will tell you when the first box in the gift sub will ship. After the welcome box, the rest of the gift sub would be regular boxes (i.e. the April box, May box, etc.)


So much for saving my points. 



  Totally just gifted myself a second sub (using 300 of my 304 points...), and it should ship by the 15th.  Woot!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

Meh.  I'm getting box 15 on my 2nd account (Twistband headband, Whish shaving cream, Madewell emery board, Evologie blemish serum, and Incoco nail polish strips).  I'm glad I'm not getting a perfume sample, but it's kinda sad that the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the Twistband headband.  Given the shipping weight (0.3990), I wasn't expecting a fabulous box, but I really didn't want the shaving cream and blemish serum.  I suppose it's time for me to explore trading.
At least you're getting a sorta makeup related item XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 13 with the Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream. Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol. 
Same here...idk what to say to get makeup from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 10, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 13 with theÂ  Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream . Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol.Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Same here...idk what to say to get makeup from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  right?!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I gifted myself one on Friday with my points but it would be a welcome box.  When you add it the cart, it will tell you when the first box in the gift sub will ship. After the welcome box, the rest of the gift sub would be regular boxes (i.e. the April box, May box, etc.)


 Do you get to review the gift boxes and collect the points?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

this is what im getting too.

only thing is worthless to me is the acne product. i got the same thing in my glossybox. im excited to try thebenefit and shaving cream. and i guess i could use the headband to try that hairstyle.

just a quick question: how can you tell what the box number is? i found out where to find my contents but in the link it doesnt say a number?
the princess roll? It's a great do I loved it! I say try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wore it over the weekend and got a bunch of compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it just looks so pretty!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 10, 2013)

YAAY my box found it's way  back to Philly!

I am getting:

Benefit Primer

Whish shave cream

Twist band...

Emery board

Evologie serum (I hope this will work - my period went haywire and then I was sick - yay pimples)

I kinda feel like I got 2 lifestyle extras (Emery board and twist band)...therefore only really getting 3 samples...

Oh BirchBox - I feel like we have an emotionally abusive relationship sometimes...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 13 with the Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream. Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol.
> Same here...idk what to say to get makeup from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YES to this!  I LOVE eyeshadow - but I'm also a bit on the frugal side...so I love me some nice ($$) free eyeshadows!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 10, 2013)

My box information updated and this is it.

..

​  ​ I am sure it is a very enviable box for someone?  But I have practically no use for it.  I've no hair on my legs to shave, already have both Macadamia hair products (un-sampled) from BA, and the blush pot is smaller then my brush (size of quarter). 

The nail file's cute and the perfume will thrill me for a day or two.  

I'm going to be updating my trade list in the next few days!!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 10, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I'd love that entire box. Maybe I will get your dream box and we can swap lol


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you get to review the gift boxes and collect the points?
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I'd love that entire box. Maybe I will get your dream box and we can swap lol


 My bad PIL, logged it into memory, thanks!

Holy cow, but you are on top of this PIL!  Are you actively looking at this thread or is there a SW in place picking up key word?  Just curious, thanks!  I do some systems stuff from time to time.

PM you on it Jamie.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2013)

Just a quick reminder to please keep all trade talk in the buy/sell/trade area, or via PM.


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 10, 2013)

Box 13 for me.  A decent box...all useful products.  I just wish it had six items so I could get more points.  I would have enjoyed the nail strips.  I hope the headband I get is a good color.  Last time I got olive green.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do none of you seem to have acne or a need for acne products?! Lucky ducks...
LMAO IKR!


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 10, 2013)

It looks like both my subs contain the same items, Box 21 x2!  I tried the dry shampoo and am really, really impressed by it.  It makes second day hair look great, and my fine, limp hair got a volume injection.  I have darker hair (like a 6 for all you hair color ladies) and it did take some work to make the residue blend away, but it is well worth it!


----------



## tulosai (Mar 10, 2013)

I am a BB newbie and have a question about some stuff that was said a page or so ago- does BB guarantee you won't get a product in a future box that they have already given you?? 

Thanks!


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 10, 2013)

My two boxes: 









Will probably gift away one of the nail files. Excited about the hair oils---I've heard a lot about them.
I *HATE *supergoop products after that supergoop Birchbox lol..
Can't do much with the dry shampoo because my hair is already very dry and curly, so I don't have to wash it that often to begin with.
That being said, I'm heard the dry shampoo smells amazing. 
I think I got two very good boxes IMO, despite having no use for a couple of products. I'm pretty satisfied. Only disappointment is the lack of MAKE and perhaps some of that Benefit.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a BB newbie and have a question about some stuff that was said a page or so ago- does BB guarantee you won't get a product in a future box that they have already given you??
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes. They claim never to do repeats. However, if something is a different variation they will claim it is a different product. Say, a Color Club nail polish in green does not mean you'll never get another Color Club nail polish. It just can't be the exact same shade. Or just because you already got a Juicy perfume sample, that doesn't mean they won't send you other types of Juicy perfumes. Sometimes (rarely) they do mess up and from what I've heard they credit you with 100 points to make up for the cost of the box when this occurs.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. They claim never to do repeats. However, if something is a different variation they will claim it is a different product. Say, a Color Club nail polish in green does not mean you'll never get another Color Club nail polish. It just can't be the exact same shade. Or just because you already got a Juicy perfume sample, that doesn't mean they won't send you other types of Juicy perfumes. Sometimes (rarely) they do mess up and from what I've heard they credit you with 100 points to make up for the cost of the box when this occurs.


 Got it thanks so much!!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 10, 2013)

Is Supergoop related to the Goop website? I didn't think it was.



> My two boxes:Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I got two very good boxes IMO, despite having no use for a couple of products. I'm pretty satisfied. Only disappointment is the lack of MAKE and perhaps some of that Benefit.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is Supergoop related to the Goop website? I didn't think it was.


 Nope, from what I can dig up, it's not, aside from the fact that Gwyneth Paltrow (the namesake of Goop) apparently uses it.  Goop.com doesn't even sell Supergoop (it *does* sell butter LONDON, though).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 10, 2013)

> Is Supergoop related to the Goop website? I didn't think it was.


 It's not. Goop is Gwyneth Paltrow's blog/site, SuperGoop is the sunscreen company. That product may have been sent in the Goop sponsored BBs, which may have lead to that assumption by the commentator .


----------



## gemstone (Mar 10, 2013)

> Thank you, math police


 Actually, I noticed because averaging less than 5 samples a month felt so disheartening.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2013)

wonder what the difference is when some of the boxes have different numbers but the same products, I hope it means two different colored shadows. 

my boxes are technically identical, but totally different numbers. I would love to get two different shadows.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 10, 2013)

> > I love Twistbands too, but only the hair ties - I only wear headbands when I'm washing my face or applying makeup. Â The last time I wore a headband during the day was when I was in middle school. Â I would love to get an Alex
> 
> 
> Thats what i use my twist bands for too, washing my face. I always lose mine because I have two very hyper dogs (mini aussies) who ALWAYS steal them haha! Â (my fault for keeping it in their reach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Â Headbands like that never stay on my head for some reason, they always slip back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure if my head is too big or not big enough...lol Does anyone know is micheals or hobby lobby carry that elastic ribbon? I'd like to make my own but hate having to wait for an online order of the ribbon


 I haven't been able to find the foldover elastic in Council Bluffs or Omaha. I buy it from a shop called Hobovian on Etsy. I had 1 order in 3 days and the other in days.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 11, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 That's the box the Birchbox website says I'm getting. The nail file, the perfume, and the blush are going up for trade. I'm thrilled about the hair stuff and the shave cream.


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 11, 2013)

just wondering if it was ever posted what was in that heavy box (.9 something)?  i scrolled through but never seen it..... 

my box finally updated --tracking number--but no other informatioin... still showing feb box.    i tried to scroll through the boxes by changing the numbers, but it was too frustrating to try to keep track of what was already received and what was still out there to try to figure out what mine might be....so i gave up...





have all the boxes with the 

   macadamia oil   
 already been claimed? it seems that i saw three and all three have been posted has having been received aleady....  am i missing any? was so hoping  to get to try this...

lots of boxes out there with

miss jesse
products i dont have curly hair (had super long-really thick--straight hair--just cut 13 inches off to donate so now i have thick short hair lol... not liking it so much, but it will grow....but that serge normant dry shampoo?? not what i was expecting at all ....  i used it today only to have my short, thick hair pushed up all over the place...not liking that so much....it was more like a super hair spray....

anyways, rambling.



keep checking here, and my account. no updates. no idea whatsoever.... so might call it a night. or see what happens at midnight lol. with daylight savings at least it is here an hour earlier than normal


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2013)

> I haven't been able to find the foldover elastic in Council Bluffs or Omaha. I buy it from a shop called Hobovian on Etsy. I had 1 order in 3 days and the other in days.


 One if the stores I get it at calls it "stretch ribbon" and had no clue what "fold over elastic" was the first time I asked for it.


----------



## starfighter82 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am getting box #3. I think it is a great box even though I received the hair oil/mask from Beauty Army. I still have a lot of the oil left (as well as a few other oils) so I will just give it to my older sister.  I am still very pleased with my box and I was happy to see that Birchbox was giving out a lot of decent sized samples this month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 13 with the Stay Don't Stray, Evologie, emery board, twist band &amp; shave cream. Super disappointed this month. I've been tweaking my profile for months to find out one that works but it seems like nothing fits. As much as I love the Birchbox points system, I wish they didn't have it. It would make it so much easier to cancel, lol.
> Same here...idk what to say to get makeup from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting the same box as you this month, BUT it's the first box I've gotten without makeup since September when I signed up.

I have myself listed as a dedicated enthusiast &amp; my splurge item is latest makeup color. Trendy style. Age 23. Income $135,000 &amp; up.

If that helps at all!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh! i think that might be why i can't see it because this is my first box - no history for me :[
> ...


 Oh, yeah I suppose that's probably why!

In that case, if you go to https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1 &amp; then change the number at the end, it will show you all of the boxes for this month &amp; you can just match it with what you have. I think if I remember right, you have 13 just like me!

I use Google Chrome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> couldn't have picked a better box to get duplicates (though they are numbered 9 &amp; 35)
> 
> ...


 
Thats mine too!!  Bummed!!  I REALLY WANTED A DANG TWISTBAND!  Tears!!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting box 6. It's a so so box for me. Off to the trade thread!


----------



## shandimessmer (Mar 11, 2013)

So, I haven't gotten my box yet, but my account updated, so I'm getting:

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream - Eh. I can always use shaving cream, so that's pretty good I guess. That'll give me a few days of not having to use shaving cream I paid full price for, so that's nice.

Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Shampoo - I love dry shampoos and love trying new ones, so I'm excited for this.

Madewell for Birchbox Nail Emery Board - I have a few emery boards, so this is probably my least favorite out of my box, but I'll live.

Caldrea Body Lotion - I'm swimming in body lotion, but I do really enjoy this brand, so I'm ok with this, but body lotion is nothing special to me.

Incoco Design Nail Polish Appliques - I'm most excited about this, because I'm assuming that it will be full-sized and I do love the nail polish stickers, so as long as this is full-sized, I think my whole box is worth it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two boxes:
> 
> ...


 LOL...The goop birchbox actually wasn't related to Supergoop...Goop is that Gwyneth Paltrow website, Supegoop is just a company!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a BB newbie and have a question about some stuff that was said a page or so ago- does BB guarantee you won't get a product in a future box that they have already given you??
> 
> Thanks!


 I dont think the guarantee it. I got hot mama two months in a row and when I contacted them they gave me a 100 points for their mistake. So if you do get a double they will make it right.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

My box page finally updated. I dont think I have seen this box yet. Here is what i'm getting:

 




No benetint or MAKE


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 11, 2013)

My page finally updated...getting Box 29










The saving grace is that I have 6 items to review and it looks like the pencil may be full size (if so it retails at $11).  I'm just not thrilled to have the Miss Jessie's as 2 of my samples and already have the Vasanti Brighten Up..which Birchbox would have no way of knowing.  Okay month and I am overall pleased, but not the best IMO.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page finally updated...getting Box 29
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just looked at the box urls and it seems like box 29 and 30 are identical.


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 11, 2013)

box updated~no shipping weight information:


----------



## nikkimouse (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm getting

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb14 I'm disappointed I really wanted The nail strips, the macadamia hair stuff, the benatint, or the MAKE stuff...  The only thing I'm looking forward to is the shave cream (although that means I might actually have to shave my legs...)


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 11, 2013)

My box just updated too! Unreasonably bummed out that it's just a picture of the cardboard box and so I don't have a pretty picture to show, but I'm getting: 

WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

Whish Shave Cream Shaving Cream
Madewell for Birchbox Emery Board Dermablend Smooth Indulgence SPF 20 Concealer
Stella Cadente Miss Me Discrete? Eau de Toilette Caldrea Body Lotion
  I'm not too excited about any of it, though it is the first time in ages that I've had six products to review instead of 4-5. A little disappointed with how lopsided this box is towards the skincare side of things.


----------



## cari12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Finally updated! Box 30! That was one I was hoping for, AND it has 6 items. I'm thrilled!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. They claim never to do repeats. However, if something is a different variation they will claim it is a different product. Say, a Color Club nail polish in green does not mean you'll never get another Color Club nail polish. It just can't be the exact same shade. Or just because you already got a Juicy perfume sample, that doesn't mean they won't send you other types of Juicy perfumes. Sometimes (rarely) they do mess up and from what I've heard they credit you with 100 points to make up for the cost of the box when this occurs.


 I've been a victim of the umpteen Juicy perfumes, and I actually sent BB an email upon receiving my fourth - just kind of a "I know they're all technically different, but it's still disappointing" message. Maybe I just got a super nice customer service person, but BB actually credited me 100 points even though they hadn't technically repeated a product. It was awesome of them, and bought them a lot of goodwill, or at least until I inevitably get my fifth Juicy sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats a great box.


 agree I'd have loved to have had that one. My box 13 sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 11, 2013)

I wasn't too disappointed in my first box, but my second sub is almost identical so that makes it suck! Blemish serum, caldendria, eye primer, emery board, and whish. I got dupes of 4 items lol


----------



## PAsh (Mar 11, 2013)

ok..my box page updated and while I'm glad I didn't get the dry shampoo, i have no use for the shaving cream (in both boxes!), and the nail files!

I feel the boxes are blah or me this month, the sub god hasn't been too kind to me (Ipsy kinda sucked for me too, holding out hope for GB).

Well, time to update my trade list...


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow you lucky girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must  admit. I'm a bit jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

me too! those boxes look great.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes! thats the one, i think it looks so cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page finally updated...getting Box 29
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've wanted to try the macadamia products for sooo long but I could never justify the price- so excited!
I'm really excited for this box and it was one of the ones I really wanted! I tweaked my profile a couple months back and last month's and this month's box ( I got the beauty protector, dermablend concealer, votivo candle, dr.lipp, juicy couture perfume, and chocolate) have been awesome for me!


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page finally updated. I dont think I have seen this box yet. Here is what i'm getting:
> 
> ...


 

Even though it doesn't have the Benetint or Make products it still is a pretty good box with good sized samples 1 full sized product and 6 products to review!  I'm getting the box with Whish, Sumita eyeliner, Caldrea body lotion, Curls Cashmere Curls and nail file and I'm excited to finally get a product for curly hair, its been almost a year since i've received a product specifically for curly hair


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok I know if I gift myself a sub ill get a welcome box and then April's next month. But I have an invite on my other e mail address. If I accept that today, will I get a march box? I am pretty sure that when I first subbed, I did so mid-month and got that Month's box...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL yes that is really lame XD specially since evologie sends you both for like $2


 Not so concerned about the cost of the sample, I think most samples are free or pretty cheap to come by but it's the fact that it's only one half of the sample package.  It's not a huge deal, I'll get use out of this item.  I'm supposed to get my box this week so I'm more excited that it's on the way.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 11, 2013)

I got box https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb11 x2.  I am actually really happy with it, but I will still be looking to do a full box trade if I can, only so I can try some new things!  Both of my profiles are pretty different, although honestly I can totally see why this box would fit both of them.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting box 14 here...I'm excited for the shave cream






I'm actually OK with this box- will try to benefit I do like their products- and hoping the lotions smell yummy.
Box weight is 0.4560


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have dry, color treated hair and i love dry shampoo! it gives me volume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have very dry hair, too. It's also very thick and long and curly. I usually straighten it and then go a few days without washing it, which allows my natural hair oil to get to the ends. I recently started using Klorane's Dry Shampoo for my roots and find that it's great for the times in-between shampoos. It cleans my roots so they don't look greasy.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok I know if I gift myself a sub ill get a welcome box and then April's next month. But I have an invite on my other e mail address. If I accept that today, will I get a march box? I am pretty sure that when I first subbed, I did so mid-month and got that Month's box...


 Last month I joined on the 11th and did receive a February box.  I just received it a little later than the current subs.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 14 here...I'm excited for the shave cream
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same box. I'm okay with everything but

body lotion? In packets? I'm up to my eyeballs in body lotion! No more lotion! Lotion samples are way worse than perfume samples in my book. I can always use stuff for acne, same for shave cream and emery boards. Hoping that the primer is a decent size and that the blemish serum goes a long way since everything else seems to be kind of lacking.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am happy enough with the box I'm supposed to get.  The only thing (not a big deal) is that I got a nail file either last month or the month before so I'm not super thrilled to get another, but it's a nail file so I will use it.  I'm getting something for breakouts and I rarely beak out (I don't have it set on my profile that I break out but I guess for the most part they assume everyone does once in a while), but when I do break out I almost never (as it's rare for me to breakout) have something on hand to treat it with so this product will come in handy when I get a breakout. 

On another note, I have a discount code and points so I purchased the beautyblender travel set that comes with the beautyblender and cleanser.  I know some people hate the cleanser cause of it's smell but I like lavender scented things so I don't mind...and I'm almost out of my MAC brush cleanser.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved.....I am so weak!



I am getting box 6. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb6

It's an okay box. I just wished I had more items to review for points. This will the 5 month in a row where I have only been able to review 5 items. And this is assuming we will get to review the nail file. I know they promise 4-5 deluxe samples and technically I am getting my 4 samples (the rest are "lifestyle extras"). I would just appreciate the opportunity for a chance to gather more review points. I can't help a little box envy when some boxes have more samples. Not saying I am not excited to try everything in my box......I am! I just think it would be nice to get one of the fuller boxes every once and a while.

Is this a trend on anyone else's profile....only able to review 5 items?
lol! I had to look, too. This is five items for five months on mine. Maybe due to a lack of products.

I got box number 5. Even though I didn't get the strips, I did get stuff that will be used. My boxes have been fine but I'd rather have a new polish or strips when they come out. And they can send me leftovers or punishment boxes the rest of the time. I don't even mind the foil packets on some things, they are handy for travel.


----------



## grayc (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am happy enough with the box I'm supposed to get.  The only thing (not a big deal) is that I got a nail file either last month or the month before so I'm not super thrilled to get another, but it's a nail file so I will use it.  I'm getting something for breakouts and I rarely beak out (I don't have it set on my profile that I break out but I guess for the most part they assume everyone does once in a while), but when I do break out I almost never (as it's rare for me to breakout) have something on hand to treat it with so this product will come in handy when I get a breakout.
> 
> On another note, I have a discount code and points so I purchased the beautyblender travel set that comes with the beautyblender and cleanser.  I know some people hate the cleanser cause of it's smell but I like lavender scented things so I don't mind...and I'm almost out of my MAC brush cleanser.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what code did you use?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page finally updated. I dont think I have seen this box yet. Here is what i'm getting:
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page finally updated...getting Box 29
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsLindy (Mar 11, 2013)

My account shows this variation, which i don't think anyone has posted yet (#4):

 





Whish shave cream

Vasanti Brighten Up

BeautyFusion Lip Fattener

nail file

Twistband headband
I'm really happy with this one, and can use everything in here!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm totally excited! In my first box I'm getting the Nick Chavez shampoo/conditioner, caldrea lotion samples, MAKE eyeshadow (please let it be green!!!), MAKE primer, and a nail file. The smaller lotions and samples will be perfect for the trip I'm taking in 2.5 weeks. 

My 2nd box, I'm not as excited for.  I'm getting the serge normant dry shampoo (which I'm scared to try after some of you ladies have expressed hatred for it lol), another nail file, cru the eye cream, stella cadente perfume and the vasanti facial brightener.


----------



## MrsLindy (Mar 11, 2013)

I am getting box 4, which I haven't seen anyone post yet:

 






Whish shave cream, Vasanti Brighten Up, BeautyFusion Lip Fattener, nail file, and Twistband headband.
I'm actually really happy with this variation, all things I would use and they look like decent sizes.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm supposed to be getting box 14 as well. I'm not particularly thrilled with anything in it....

Especially since I got the Evologie in my Feb. Glossybox and have no use for it. It will go on my trade list along with the Benefit primer. I use a crystal nail file, so this disposable one isn't of much use to me, either.

I was excited about the body lotion, since I love to try different scents, but then I saw that they are foil packets, which is disappointing, but at least I'll use them. I'll also use the shave cream, but I'm not particularly excited about it. 

Overall a "meh" box for me. Thank goodness for the trade thread!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* 



Getting box 14 here...I'm excited for the shave cream

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)





I'm actually OK with this box- will try to benefit I do like their products- and hoping the lotions smell yummy.
Box weight is 0.4560

Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting the same box. I'm okay with everything but

body lotion? In packets? I'm up to my eyeballs in body lotion! No more lotion! Lotion samples are way worse than perfume samples in my book. I can always use stuff for acne, same for shave cream and emery boards. Hoping that the primer is a decent size and that the blemish serum goes a long way since everything else seems to be kind of lacking.


----------



## msbelle (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box updated~no shipping weight information:
> 
> ...


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 11, 2013)

My box finally updated! I'm getting #23

twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection 
WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 
Elizabeth Arden Eight HourÂ® Cream Skin Protectant 
Madewell for Birchbox Nail Emery Board 
Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow 
I'm super excited that every item is something I'd love to try! I'm probably one of the few people that DOESNT look forward to makeup items, unless it's BB cream, so this is perfect.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 11, 2013)

All of you seem really excited about the Whish shave cream.  Is it really that good?  I got one in my box, but I normally just use my hair conditioner that's left over on my hands.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of you seem really excited about the Whish shave cream.  Is it really that good?  I got one in my box, but I normally just use my hair conditioner that's left over on my hands.


 I dont' know about whish in particular as I haven't tried it yet, but I love a good shave cream. I went through a phase where I used conditioner, and you just dont' get the same shave. It clogs up your blade pretty bad. I usually just use the skintimate ones and they work better than conditioner for sure.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am happy with my box and the fact that im getting 6 items to review. Hopefully I will get the other things I wanted in the upcoming months. Let me know how the cashmere curls is, I've been eyeing it in the BB shop.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *sighs*  Hey there, box twins (triplets?).  I'm glad I'm getting another Vasanti sample (I got one last month in my 2nd box) and I wanted to try the eyeliner anyhow, but I kinda bummed that I'll be getting 2 Whish samples this month.  Oh, well.  At least we have 6 items to review, right?


 I think thats the part im the most excited about that we have 6 items. Last time I got 6 items was my welcome box in November.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally excited! In my first box I'm getting the Nick Chavez shampoo/conditioner, caldrea lotion samples, MAKE eyeshadow (please let it be green!!!), MAKE primer, and a nail file. The smaller lotions and samples will be perfect for the trip I'm taking in 2.5 weeks.
> 
> My 2nd box, I'm not as excited for.  I'm getting the serge normant dry shampoo (which I'm scared to try after some of you ladies have expressed hatred for it lol), another nail file, cru the eye cream, stella cadente perfume and the vasanti facial brightener.


 Sounds like youre getting two good boxes, the Nick Chavez is a great size and youre getting the MAKE products too.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont' know about whish in particular as I haven't tried it yet, but I love a good shave cream. I went through a phase where I used conditioner, and you just dont' get the same shave. It clogs up your blade pretty bad. I usually just use the skintimate ones and they work better than conditioner for sure.


 I use the skintimate too, I only use conditioner when my skin is really dry.


----------



## Wida (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 35 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb35) and I'm happy with it.  I do wish that I would have gotten the macadamia oil or the polish strips, but hopefully I'll be able to trade for those items.  I'm excited to try the shave cream and the Make eyeshadow - provided that it's really not the green shown in the photo.  Green is not a good color for me.  I won't use the face primer as I don't care for any of the ones that I've tried and I'm very happy with my current routine.  I really could care less about the shampoo.  I really wish they would send both the shampoo and conditioner as I have a mental block and will only use matching sets, haha.  I did get a Nick Chavez volumizing conditioner in my last QVC test tube, so I'll just throw both in my travel bag and use them eventually.  I love the file as I never seem to have one when I need it.  All in all, not a bad box.
I grew disenchanted with Birchbox last fall and cancelled for 4 months and this will be my 3rd box since I re-subbed.  I haven't gotten the best boxes that I've really wanted since I've been back, but I definitely haven't gotten the crap boxes either like I used to get (seriously - I got the lowest box value every single month except once when I got a full size item - the only full size item that I got in a year).  For me, I think that BB has gotten better and started distributing items much better throughout the boxes.  Every single box this month had something that I would have liked to get and try.


----------



## MarieS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine finally updated and I'm getting Box #23 as well.  I'm super excited about the Wei mask since I past samples from Wei have led me to actually buy the product and buy a refill.  Can't wait.  I'm not getting actual pictures of the box so I don't know about the size of the samples.  The weight is .4730 and there are 6 products.  So it's all good to me for he March box.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm getting Box 30.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb30

Pros: Excited to try the Whish shave cream, and the Vasanti brightener. 

Cons: Was SO hoping for Make samples.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   And I just saw all the Miss Jessie's and the Curls brand products products at Target yesterday.  And not that BB knows this, but I just bought 2 Sumita eye liners from Coterie yesterday.    

I have decided that I should not look at all the different boxes, to prevent that "grass is always greener" feeling.


----------



## Antidentite (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 35 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb35) and I'm happy with it.  I do wish that I would have gotten the macadamia oil or the polish strips, but hopefully I'll be able to trade for those items.  I'm excited to try the shave cream and the Make eyeshadow - provided that it's really not the green shown in the photo.  Green is not a good color for me.  I won't use the face primer as I don't care for any of the ones that I've tried and I'm very happy with my current routine.  I really could care less about the shampoo.  I really wish they would send both the shampoo and conditioner as I have a mental block and will only use matching sets, haha.  I did get a Nick Chavez volumizing conditioner in my last QVC test tube, so I'll just throw both in my travel bag and use them eventually.  I love the file as I never seem to have one when I need it.  All in all, not a bad box.
> I grew disenchanted with Birchbox last fall and cancelled for 4 months and this will be my 3rd box since I re-subbed.  I haven't gotten the best boxes that I've really wanted since I've been back, but I definitely haven't gotten the crap boxes either like I used to get (seriously - I got the lowest box value every single month except once when I got a full size item - the only full size item that I got in a year).  For me, I think that BB has gotten better and started distributing items much better throughout the boxes.  Every single box this month had something that I would have liked to get and try.


 

I agree about the box value being more evenly distributed!  I really think they are making an attempt to satisfy customers.  The only drawback to evenness among box value is less full sized products in boxes, which honestly, I'm okay with.  Can't win em all!


----------



## grayc (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine finally updated and I'm getting Box #23 as well.  I'm super excited about the Wei mask since I past samples from Wei have led me to actually buy the product and buy a refill.  Can't wait.  I'm not getting actual pictures of the box so I don't know about the size of the samples.  The weight is .4730 and there are 6 products.  So it's all good to me for he March box.


 I got the mask in last months box; it's WONDERFUL.  it's 1 pod and i got 3 uses out it.  I keep debating buying the full size product because i loved it so much.  Just waiting on a good coupon.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Add me to the list of people happy not to have to play the birchbox lottery. I've been much more satisfied with my boxes even when I'm not getting full size items, there is usually at least 1 or 2 items I want pretty bad in a box, and 2 or so that I'm willing to try. Birchbox has found its way back to my favorite sub...actually at this point, its my only sub, not counting julep since I usually skip that.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, I recently signed up for a second Birchbox...  Double the fun, right?  Except this month I have THREE overlapping samples.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's the gamble, I suppose.  At least I'll have more to add to my trade list!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 11, 2013)

I got box 5...which is alright, though the emery board was missing from my box. Sigh. I am indifferent on this month's box but am happy with all the sample sizes - extremely generous in comparison to month's past.

If I could have picked a box, I would have liked box 27.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 5...which is alright, though the emery board was missing from my box. Sigh. I am indifferent on this month's box but am happy with all the sample sizes - extremely generous in comparison to month's past.
> 
> If I could have picked a box, I would have liked box 27.


 Definitely email them about the emery board.  They will make it right.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely email them about the emery board.  They will make it right.


I already have...they are usually good about compensating in some way. Last month my nail polish had leaked (or something) all over the bottle and I emailed them. I never heard back from them but I found 100 points had been awarded to my account to apologize for the mishap.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 11, 2013)

Where can you find a listing of the month's boxes by number?


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just updated too! Unreasonably bummed out that it's just a picture of the cardboard box and so I don't have a pretty picture to show, but I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Mar 11, 2013)

Pretty bummed about my box.  I was REALLY hoping for the Benetint OR the Make, followed by the macadamia treatments.  I'm getting Miss Jessie's Shampoo and conditioner, the Whish, the Vasanti and the Sumita color pencil - which would be good, at least it's some color, but it looks like it's blue, which is the last color I'd pick (with hazel eyes).  Oh well!   I'm sure I'll fall in love with something.

Then, one of my favorite samples (the ModelCo Lashxtend Mascara) somehow broke this morning - it's like the thing the brush pulls against on the inside is suddenly gone.  All goopy when it comes out - arg.

Maybe I should switch from Classic to Adventurous?  I'm going to try it.   Wish me luck!


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 5...which is alright, though the emery board was missing from my box. Sigh. I am indifferent on this month's box but am happy with all the sample sizes - extremely generous in comparison to month's past.
> 
> If I could have picked a box, I would have liked box 27.


 I am getting box 27 and am ok with it.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same box (Box #20)!
> ...


----------



## grayc (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 5...which is alright, though the emery board was missing from my box. Sigh. I am indifferent on this month's box but am happy with all the sample sizes - extremely generous in comparison to month's past.
> 
> If I could have picked a box, I would have liked box 27.


I'm getting box 27.  I'm a little Indifferent about it.  What makes this one be the box you would want?


----------



## guenivere (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm getting box #10.  6 items is cool but the emery board doesn't excite me at all. I also don't like foil packets, but nothing to be done about that, I suppose.

I am thrilled to be getting the eyeshadow and primer - YAY! And I am thrilled there isn't a sample perfume anywhere in sight. Might be the best box ever based on lack of perfume sample alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm happy about it too.  I never got full sized items anyways, so it doesn't bother me at all that there aren't as many any more.  Though I honestly believe that the lack of full size items lately doesn't have to do with Birchbox - I think that the companies that they are getting products from aren't giving full size items as much.  I think that there would be full size items in boxes if Birchbox could get them instead of samples or packets.  Either way though, I am far happier with BB than I was 6 months ago. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Add me to the list of people happy not to have to play the birchbox lottery. I've been much more satisfied with my boxes even when I'm not getting full size items, there is usually at least 1 or 2 items I want pretty bad in a box, and 2 or so that I'm willing to try. Birchbox has found its way back to my favorite sub...actually at this point, its my only sub, not counting julep since I usually skip that.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting Boxes 16 &amp; 20

Disappointed I'm not getting a Make item and that I'm getting 2 of the same items in both boxes but glad there are a few items that I will definitely get use out of.
I really hope the dermablend smooth indulgence concealer is better than the dermablend quick fix concealer that I received last month. i've been using it but it doesn't seem to cover much!!


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't on mine, but I use it only on the roots. I can see where it might if you use it all over...but you're not supposed to. It's great at adding volume, so you should love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good to know! I'm gonna test it out today


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler alert under the spoiler:
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Just got my box and it is literally the best box ever, for me at least. Everything is something I'm genuinely excited to try. Eeep. Birchbox really turned it out for our one year anniversary, hehe. 

Not sure what box number it is but I got...

 
Benetint by Benefit (I've tried Posietint and wasn't a fan, but I'll definitely try this out)
Macadamia Natural Oil Healing Oil Treatment (really impressively packaged for a sample, might I add)
Supergoop! SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream ( smells delicous)
 
Beauty Extras Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Mask (been on my list of dying to try items that I couldn't justify buying, so excited for a trial size)
Madewell for Birchbox Emery Board (adorable)


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh! Just got my box and it is literally the best box ever, for me at least. Everything is something I'm genuinely excited to try. Eeep. Birchbox really turned it out for our one year anniversary, hehe.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 11, 2013)

I've got #16 on the way. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb16

Eh, not thrilled. Last month was awesome, so I knew odds were I'd not like this one as much lol.

I was actually secretly hoping they accidentally sent me another twistband headband since I managed to lose mine already lol


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 27.  I'm a little Indifferent about it.  What makes this one be the box you would want?


I would have liked to have tried the Serge Normant dry shampoo. Box 5 is very similar to 27 minus the dry shampoo and body lotion.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 11, 2013)

It's my first box!! I'm getting #17. I'm pretty excited about all of it but the Whish shaving cream. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb17


----------



## Libby12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the Alima pure blush? I am getting it in my box and want to see pictures since I am so inpatient. lol


----------



## Libby12 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am getting box 3


----------



## shell25 (Mar 11, 2013)

how do u know what box u are getting  before it comes


----------



## msbelle (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shell25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do u know what box u are getting  before it comes


Log into your account on BirchBox, and on the top left click on BOX. That will show your items.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Libby12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Alima pure blush? I am getting it in my box and want to see pictures since I am so inpatient. lol


 I only heard good things about Alima products so I'm sure you will like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmilyMak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 25!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb25
> 
> Im pretty excited!  Not sure Im talented enough to use the benetint on my pale skin though.


 This is an awesome box! Hope I'm getting this one as well!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm really impatient to see the MAKE lipstick color I got.  I hope it's not going to be a nude color, but I'm pretty sure it will be.  I guess I'll just see what the formula is like and base whether or not I want to buy it on the feel.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 30.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb30
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty bummed about my box.  I was REALLY hoping for the Benetint OR the Make, followed by the macadamia treatments.  I'm getting Miss Jessie's Shampoo and conditioner, the Whish, the Vasanti and the Sumita color pencil - which would be good, at least it's some color, but it looks like it's blue, which is the last color I'd pick (with hazel eyes).  Oh well!   I'm sure I'll fall in love with something.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh! Just got my box and it is literally the best box ever, for me at least. Everything is something I'm genuinely excited to try. Eeep. Birchbox really turned it out for our one year anniversary, hehe.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 11, 2013)

I asked this a few pages ago, but I think the question got lost in all the box excitement 






When I log in to do my reviews, and click on the product from my box page, it just says "write a review", not "review this item for points".  

Is this what everyone else is seeing?  Or do I need to email BB?  THANK YOU to anyone that can answer!!! 



  I have an order waiting in my cart, I just need to get my review points!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

The box for my 2nd account just showed up (a few days in advance!).  I was so excited to see the little Benefit Fake Up card thing - I thought it was an additional sample (unfortunately, it wasn't).  The Incoco design nail polish appliques are the same design that was in the picture and the Twistband headband I received is my favorite color - very pleased about that.  The Whish shaving cream smells like what cough syrup would smell like if it came in blueberry instead of grape or cherry.


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I think that's how it shows now after they changed it, it did for me last month.It should credit you the points. HTH!



> I asked this a few pages ago, but I think the question got lost in all the box excitementÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked this a few pages ago, but I think the question got lost in all the box excitement
> 
> ...


 If I remember corectly thats the same thing I saw last month and I was able to leave a review and get points. If you want just write to them and make sure.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked this a few pages ago, but I think the question got lost in all the box excitement
> 
> ...


 I was concerned about that too, but when you click on write a review, it mentions something about BB subscribers receiving 10 points and I did receive points an the couple of items that I reviewed.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 11, 2013)

My box came this morning (so did my Chaos&amp;Crocodiles order and Ipsy!) super exciting yet disappointing day.





Dry Shampoo - Pretty much useless to me, I wash my hair everyday, so I'd never use it

Incoco Nail Applique - I don't really need them, I'm big on doing my own nails, plus that flowery design is VERY MUCH not me at all lol

Silver Twistaband - The silver is pretty, I like the color, but the quality is kinda poor, I actually HAVE bands similar to them that are much better quality, and I only use them when I'm washing my face, I'd never wear one out of the house

Emery Board - Handy, but once again, so not my style, and I have tons everywhere

Whish Shaving Cream - THIS is the only thing I'm completely happy about! It smells divine, and I can't wait to use it!

1 out of 5....eep! Well I have lots of supes-cute stuff to give away or gift!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!  I'm gonna just write 'em out and get screenshots just in case!



> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's how it shows now after they changed it, it did for me last month.It should credit you the points. HTH!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I remember corectly thats the same thing I saw last month and I was able to leave a review and get points. If you want just write to them and make sure.





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was concerned about that too, but when you click on write a review, it mentions something about BB subscribers receiving 10 points and I did receive points an the couple of items that I reviewed.


----------



## tasertag (Mar 11, 2013)

> The box for my 2nd account just showed up (a few days in advance!). Â I was so excited to see the little Benefit Fake Up card thing - I thought it was an additional sample (unfortunately, it wasn't). Â The Incoco design nail polish appliques are the same design that was in the picture and the Twistband headband I received is my favorite color - very pleased about that. Â The Whish shaving cream smells like what cough syrup would smell like if it came in blueberry instead of grape or cherry.Â


 Ugh I was afraid the Whish shaving cream would smell like that. I'm just hoping that it'll make my legs feel nice.


----------



## GabiGirl67 (Mar 11, 2013)

Getting box 6 and its going to be my second month without perfume samples


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm so bummed - I was excited to see in the previews for the box that they had Nick Chavez products coming.  My card said that is what was in my box (and I always read the card before I unwrap the tissue) but the ONLY thing that was actually in my box that was listed on my card was the "beauty bonus" nail file.  I already cancelled my Birchbox because I've had months of foil packets but this really burns me.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2013)

> I'm so bummed - I was excited to see in the previews for the box that they had Nick Chavez products coming. Â My card said that is what was in my box (and I always read the card before I unwrap the tissue) but the ONLY thing that was actually in my box that was listed on my card was the "beauty bonus" nail file. Â I already cancelled my Birchbox because I've had months of foil packets but this really burns me.


 That is something you should email Birchbix about! That sounds like a packing screw-up that they beed to know about. They will most likely send the correct box, give you 100 points, or send you an April box for free.


----------



## Marshie (Mar 11, 2013)

Woohoo! I am getting box 1 on my main &gt;&gt; https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb1
Super excited!
On my second account I am getting box 14 &gt;&gt; https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb14
Not bad but not much new for me to try.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

My shipping updated i'm getting box 30 and the weight is:0.5250


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

As soon as you submit your review it will bring you to a screen saying you have been awarded 10 points and they are added immediately. They used to not have reviews on the site so the "write a review" link only came up on products you received in your box (and was a way for particularly impatient people to find out ahead of time what was in their box). Now they publish reviews and you can write them for any product regardless of if you've received it.



> Thank you thank you thank you!!! Â I'm gonna just write 'em out and get screenshots just in case!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 11, 2013)

I normally fill out the review right after I get my box and then go back and leave a star rating/written review after I've had a while to try it out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box page finally updated. I dont think I have seen this box yet. Here is what i'm getting:


 






No benetint or MAKE 




I know you wanted MAKE, but that box doesn't seem that bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box just updated too! Unreasonably bummed out that it's just a picture of the cardboard box and so I don't have a pretty picture to show, but I'm getting: 

WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

Whish Shave Cream Shaving Cream Madewell for Birchbox Emery Board Dermablend Smooth Indulgence SPF 20 Concealer
Stella Cadente Miss Me Discrete? Eau de Toilette Caldrea Body Lotion
  I'm not too excited about any of it, though it is the first time in ages that I've had six products to review instead of 4-5. A little disappointed with how lopsided this box is towards the skincare side of things.
I would've loved that box XD Even if it's mostly skin care ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I've wanted to try the macadamia products for sooo long but I could never justify the price- so excited!
I'm really excited for this box and it was one of the ones I really wanted! I tweaked my profile a couple months back and last month's and this month's box ( I got the beauty protector, dermablend concealer, votivo candle, dr.lipp, juicy couture perfume, and chocolate) have been awesome for me!

  Amazing box! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not so concerned about the cost of the sample, I think most samples are free or pretty cheap to come by but it's the fact that it's only one half of the sample package.  It's not a huge deal, I'll get use out of this item.  I'm supposed to get my box this week so I'm more excited that it's on the way.  
What I meant is that the company basically gives the whole sample away(both products)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As soon as you submit your review it will bring you to a screen saying you have been awarded 10 points and they are added immediately. They used to not have reviews on the site so the "write a review" link only came up on products you received in your box (and was a way for particularly impatient people to find out ahead of time what was in their box). Now they publish reviews and you can write them for any product regardless of if you've received it.


 It totally worked - they gave me the points right away.  I was just so used to seeing "review this product for points" that I was apprehensive about not getting that message!  Thankfully I have you ladies to help me when I get confused!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsLindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My account shows this variation, which i don't think anyone has posted yet (#4):


 





Whish shave cream

Vasanti Brighten Up

BeautyFusion Lip Fattener

nail file

Twistband headband

I'm really happy with this one, and can use everything in here!

That seems like a nice box too! Then again I really want to try the Vasanti and lip products are always nice for meXD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm totally excited! In my first box I'm getting the Nick Chavez shampoo/conditioner, caldrea lotion samples, MAKE eyeshadow (please let it be green!!!), MAKE primer, and a nail file. The smaller lotions and samples will be perfect for the trip I'm taking in 2.5 weeks. 

My 2nd box, I'm not as excited for.  I'm getting the serge normant dry shampoo (which I'm scared to try after some of you ladies have expressed hatred for it lol), another nail file, cru the eye cream, stella cadente perfume and the vasanti facial brightener.

 
Would've loved either one of your two boxes! *sigh* maybe next month will be better. I tried the Serge Normant and it didn't work for me, but don't let that stop you, try it out and see how it works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you wanted MAKE, but that box doesn't seem that bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No its not that bad overall im happy with it. I wanted to try the vasanti after reading all the great reviews on here. Hopefuly next month we'll get the MAKE!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box finally updated! I'm getting #23


twistbandâ„¢ Headband Collection
WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
Elizabeth Arden Eight HourÂ® Cream Skin Protectant
Madewell for Birchbox Nail Emery Board
Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
I'm super excited that every item is something I'd love to try! I'm probably one of the few people that DOESNT look forward to makeup items, unless it's BB cream, so this is perfect.

Let us know how the BB cream is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 11, 2013)

Just received one of my boxes, Box 12





My eye shadow is in Great Lakes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've got #16 on the way. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb16

Eh, not thrilled. Last month was awesome, so I knew odds were I'd not like this one as much lol.

I was actually secretly hoping they accidentally sent me another twistband headband since I managed to lose mine already lol
According to a YT vid I saw the BB cream sample is really nicely sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, I noticed because averaging less than 5 samples a month felt so disheartening.


I did the math on mine and I average 5.25. That is including lifestyle extras......(one month I received 2 lifestyle extras)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
It's my first box!! I'm getting #17. I'm pretty excited about all of it but the Whish shaving cream.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb17   That youngblood product seems interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No its not that bad overall im happy with it. I wanted to try the vasanti after reading all the great reviews on here. Hopefuly next month we'll get the MAKE!


 Yes hopefully!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received one of my boxes, Box 12
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry! I can't do a spoiler On my phone. I got this in my first of two boxes. Would love for someone to take the nail wraps and headband off my hands. I really want the Serge Normant dry shampoo!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh that kinda makes me want to still have the Serge Normant XD the color of your twistband is gorgeous!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know how much product is in a full sized eyeshadow, or what the value is for the one we are receiving?


----------



## itslibbyk (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm pretty impressed with Birchbox this month... Most of the March boxes I would be happy with!  Hope they keep this up


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 11, 2013)

> Oh that kinda makes me want to still have the Serge Normant XD the color of your twistband is gorgeous!


 It is! It's a pretty coral pink. Too bad I would only use it to wash my face :/


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got taken off the wait list!  It says my first box will ship March 22.  I wonder if that means April or March?  When I go to look at "Box" it isn't updated.  Thoughts?


----------



## jewdiful (Mar 11, 2013)

i received box #35, took some pictures:

box weight: 0.5510oz

 
i LOVE this box! my favorite BB's have always been those that include a haircare item (which always seem to correlate with my profile details, i suppose i've just gotten lucky so far though!) and a cosmetic. usually a skincare item too, they've always been a pretty good mix.
  



the box contents, excluding all of the papers/ads aside from the content card.





the make products arrived in this plastic bag, which i thought was really cute. it included this card which explained how to use the products (which is great bc although i'm familiar with primers, i know an issue with ipsy the past few months has been including items with no info on how to use them or what they're even for, so it's super helpful for those less familiar with makeup product trends)





sorry the color is so off here, the color is a really light sort of champagne/nude color, in fact, i tried to do a swatch but it's so close to my skintone that i scratched that plan. it has good pigmentation though, a slight shimmer. will make a great highlight or as a blending color. i LOVE the small size - it's half the size of those wet 'n' wild color icon singles.

excited to try the shaving cream too, the skin on my lower legs is really sensitive (i usually shave with water since most scented shaving creams irritate my skin and cause those painful red bumps. but i'm willing to try it of course, maybe it'll become a new favorite!)

super happy with everything, i can't wait to try it all out!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 11, 2013)

I would guess march because April won't ship till April yay!!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would guess march because April won't ship till April yay!!


YAY!!  I have been stalking this board to see what I was missing out on.. and now I won't have to miss out!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info! Twirl is my favorite perfume


 You're welcome! I got it last year in the teen vogue box and I didn't want to pay $65 for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I may get Lovestruck by Vera Wang next.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got taken off the wait list!  It says my first box will ship March 22.  I wonder if that means April or March?  When I go to look at "Box" it isn't updated.  Thoughts?


 March.


----------



## tanya0949 (Mar 11, 2013)

I would have to say March


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received one of my boxes, Box 12
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 11, 2013)

I wish my box was better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> MUT is the worst for box envy. Maybe next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got taken off the wait list!  It says my first box will ship March 22.  I wonder if that means April or March?  When I go to look at "Box" it isn't updated.  Thoughts?


 I subscribed on like a 23rd and got the box for that month, so likely March


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh!  I really want to know how the Oscar Blandi Hair Lift Mousse is.  I really wanted to try it.  It's sitting in my shopping cart on the Beauty Bar site.  How's the pigmentation of the MAKE eyeshadow?


I purchased the full size without trying it and love it. It's kind of a watery mousse and you need less than you think. I rub it between my palms and then distribute it through wet hair (mostly in the top half, because I want that VAVOOM hair). Then I blow dry and straighten. I have thick hair as it is, but I need lift at the roots. It _totally_ works for that! It doesn't give that straw hair feeling and feels super light in your hair. I don't have any buildup either, which is a huge plus. I think it will probably take a while to get through a full size bottle, but I love OB products for volume.


----------



## Shatae (Mar 11, 2013)

*sigh*  I got my box today.  *double sigh*  I got box number 6.  I'm sure there is someone out there that is excited to try the things I received, however, I have no use for anything other than the headband.

I get my nails done, so I don't have use for the nail thingy's (though if I didn't get my nails done they are super cute)

I am not a huge fan of dry shampoo (I wash my hair everyday, I have the type of hair that doesn't cooperate otherwise)

I have about 10 zillion nail files and I don't use shaving cream. 

I am not complaining.  It's the first box I have gotten that didn't have something in it that I wanted, needed, or liked.

That all being said......Dry Shampoo, Shaving Cream/Gel stuff, nail file, and nail appliques are up for trade.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 11, 2013)

I feel like I either don't apply dry shampoo correctly, or my hair just doesn't like it. Every time I use dry shampoo, my hair still looks and feels dirty. I have tried many dry shampoos, all with the same results. They just make me want to wash my hair even more because of the product that's in it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Birchbox... you forget one foil sample (out of 3) of Caudalie lotion, and give me 100 points... I would have been happy with the missing lotion packet.

(But I'm thrilled with the points, and I promise to spend them in a completely frivolous manner!)


----------



## tulosai (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Birchbox... you forget one foil sample (out of 3) of Caudalie lotion, and give me 100 points... I would have been happy with the missing lotion packet.
> 
> (But I'm thrilled with the points, and I promise to spend them in a completely frivolous manner!)


 Last month they sent me a missing perfume sample AND 100 points.  Words can't describe how in love I am with their customer service.  They have bought a lot of goodwill from me.


----------



## carolinemperry (Mar 11, 2013)

Did anyone get the coupon cade for $25 off $75 at Madewell that was supposed to be in our boxes???

http://www.madewell.com/madewell_feature/birchbox.jsp?srcCode=MWMISC00009


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 11, 2013)

How is the make eyeshadow? I've need one more $17 item and I was thinking about getting one of those. Are they good?


----------



## hellopengy (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carolinemperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the coupon cade for $25 off $75 at Madewell that was supposed to be in our boxes???
> 
> http://www.madewell.com/madewell_feature/birchbox.jsp?srcCode=MWMISC00009


You got me super excited because I've been eyeing a dress @Madewell for a loooong time!! So I did a little googling and someone said that when you review the emery board there's a questions that says "Did you use the $25 off $75+ Madewell offer? (emailed week of 3/11) *" so I'm assuming a code should be emailed soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received box #35, took some pictures:
> 
> ...


 It's literally the same as box #9!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb9


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 11, 2013)

ooh i got my truck, it's not clickey yet though 



 i'm glad it's shipping soon, i was gonna be a little bummed if i didn't get it before going on vacation

still no number though so i'm still in suspense, so many good things this month


----------



## hiheather (Mar 12, 2013)

Got off the waitlist tonight!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2013)

Urgh, how bad is it that I have box envy -- of my own box that hasn't arrived yet?  And even sadder, the main thing in it that I wanted to try was eye makeup remover.  And the box I received isn't even bad:  It's a Benetint box!  I've been meaning to try that for years and just never get around to it!  But I also received two Starlooks blushes today, so the Benetint pales by comparison, both figuratively and literally.

(And I actually love the emery board this time around!  It's a much finer grain than the one from Tweezerman.  This one is going into a swap box, though, because this person doesn't know what subscription boxes are like, and I think she needs to experience the random emery board.  I'm getting more anyway when the rest of my boxes arrive and the other people I know who get boxes give me theirs because they don't use nail files.  I don't understand these people, but I happily take their emery boards!)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know about everyone else, but I totally love the entire idea of MAKE.  If I find out these samples are nice I'm going to buy soooo much makeup from them!  I'm already eyeing the Beetroot lipstick on their website.  I love that they give one third of their sales to startups by women.  That alone makes me want to buy from them instead of someone else.  Plus the website is so great!  AND you can choose three samples when you checkout.  Needless to say I've already got a sample of the eyeshadows in Great Lakes, Granite and Alabaster coming along with my new, nifty MAKE sharpener that I bought mostly just to have the samples.  How lucky I got the Santa Fe eyeshadow in my box and not something I already have on the way!  Good job, BB!


----------



## jewdiful (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's literally the same as box #9!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb9


 haha, i noticed that a few pages back in this thread - how strange! apparently there's a few duplicate box with different box # combos, i wonder why. maybe the box #s are correlated with warehouse/sample inventory somehow


----------



## grayc (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received box #35, took some pictures:
> 
> ...


 i LOVE that color. I keep looking at it the BB shop.  I'm in need of a new eyeshadow and i like nudes and something small that can travel.

Also; another great shaving cream is the one that Trader Joes sells.  It's $4 for a huge tube and it makes my legs really soft. I have super sensitive legs as well and i love this stuff.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got off the waitlist tonight!


 Yay! Welcome.... we're all mad here


----------



## tnbryan (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone had issues with their points adding up correctly? Before my March box,  I had a total of 350 points. After reviewing 6 products (60 points) for this month, I have a total of 400 points, which means they actually credited me for 50 points, not 60. Anyone notice this on their accounts?


----------



## gemstone (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnbryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had issues with their points adding up correctly? Before my March box,  I had a total of 350 points. After reviewing 6 products (60 points) for this month, I have a total of 400 points, which means they actually credited me for 50 points, not 60. Anyone notice this on their accounts?


 I went and double checked mine to make sure my emory board review went through, and it did (because that was where they didn't add in the points on yours).  Definitely a weird glitch.


----------



## grayc (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone know of any good coupon codes?


----------



## EmilyMak (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Benefit Fakeup? What do you think of it??  I was going to purchase it just now but they only have the darkest shade left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wanted to take advantage of the following code and my BB points....

Free deluxe sample of Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara

_At checkout, enter the code â€˜bbheartsbenefitâ€™ on any product order containing a full-size Benefit product or when you spend $25+ in the Birchbox Shop. Available only while supplies las_


----------



## AMaas (Mar 12, 2013)

> I have mine set up as adventurous and i'm getting the same box.


 Same here. Adventurous and Trendy for me. I also have my splurge item set at the latest makeup color (can't remember what the exact wording is). I really don't know how these profiles make much of a difference anyway, considering that they recycle samples from month to month. So what may have fallen into the "adventurous" box last month may be in the "classic" box this month. As many people have pointed out, if you wait long enough you are bound to get the sample you want. I'm torn on the BB "profile" system...I like the surprise but I also wish they would allow us to have more of a choice in what we want/don't want in our boxes. Similar to wantable. Still leaves an element of surprise and personalization but prevents you from getting stuff you don't want. Like for me, I would say NO hairspray or dry shampoo or volumizing/texture spray. I love the program and am on annual renewal so not leaving any time soon...I just think it will be interesting to see how it evolves. Especially with so many more subs popping up these days!!


----------



## basementsong (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I have a question about a product I received in my box (box 28) this month. It's been in boxes past, so I'm hoping some of you can chime in!

So in my box was the Juice Beauty CC cream. I use Jouer's MMT a I pretty much love it, BUT I was excited to try a CC cream. I'd tried some BB creams before and was interested to see what the CC cream could do.

Got my box last night, tried the Juice Beauty this morning while getting ready for work and... nothing. I got it in the lighter shade (which I was relieved about - I'm on the paler side) and it seriously looked like I didn't put ANY product on my face! I have some blemishes and I dabbed some extra product on them, but nada. I'm not kidding! It didn't even look like I'd put product on my face. I was pretty bummed, but since I was rushing to work I put some MMT on over and all was  good. I'm just pretty surprised that I got absolutely *no* coverage from the CC cream.
Did this happen to anyone else? I was pretty surprised about it actually - so I'd love to hear your experiences too!


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 12, 2013)

This is my 9th box with bb and it's the first time I didn't get a perfume sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my perfume samples and really wanted to try this one! I got box 13, which meh. Probably my least favorite box so far, but the headband and shaving cream are nice, but the rest is kind of blah to me. The sample sizes are nice though and at least everything in the box will get used; it's just not a very fun box. Oh well, I had gotten decent boxes the past 2 or 3 months, so it was time for me to get a less than stellar one. I've got some massive box envy though.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 12, 2013)

The discovery dash should be announced in the next couple of days, I am excited to see what it is this month!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 9th box with bb and it's the first time I didn't get a perfume sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my perfume samples and really wanted to try this one! I got box 13, which meh. Probably my least favorite box so far, but the headband and shaving cream are nice, but the rest is kind of blah to me. The sample sizes are nice though and at least everything in the box will get used; it's just not a very fun box. Oh well, I had gotten decent boxes the past 2 or 3 months, so it was time for me to get a less than stellar one. I've got some massive box envy though.


 I'm getting the same one and I'm so disappointed. It is so meh and after looking through all the boxes it's the ONE i'd have least liked to have gotten. It's just my first box though so I'm hopeful.


----------



## msbelle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The discovery dash should be announced in the next couple of days, I am excited to see what it is this month!


What is discovery dash?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2013)

My wallet can't take another good discovery dash D: Please imagine the emoji of money with wings flying away here.



> The discovery dash should be announced in the next couple of days, I am excited to see what it is this month!


----------



## PAsh (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, everyone! I have a question about a product I received in my box (box 28) this month. It's been in boxes past, so I'm hoping some of you can chime in!
> 
> ...


yes, but i prefer the "sheer" look. as a matter of fact, i was turned off by bb creams b/c of how pasty/caky it looks on me. i love the juice cc cream, the warm glow matches me perfectly, and it looks like i have no make up on, except my face is a bit smoother &amp; more glowy as oppose to my natural nude skin. it goes to show you that skin shades/ foundations are relatively hard to match for sub boxes, most of these items i get never work for me, i have plenty jouer mmts and lmts that are either too dark/light/yellow/etc...i have three missha ranging from 21,23,31, and 27...

anyway, just want to tell you that you are right, it is very sheer, if that is not what you are going for, then it's not for you.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same one and I'm so disappointed. It is so meh and after looking through all the boxes it's the ONE i'd have least liked to have gotten. It's just my first box though so I'm hopeful.


 It's my least fave box this month too and also the one I got but I guess those are just the breaks sometimes... I have already gotten use of the headband and the nail file so at least that's something.


----------



## page5 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Hi, everyone! I have a question about a product I received in my box (box 28) this month. It's been in boxes past, so I'm hoping some of you can chime in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did this happen to anyone else? I was pretty surprised about it actually - so I'd love to hear your experiences too! Yes, nonexistent coverage for me as well. I plan to use the cc cream as a primer if I can tolerate the scent which I found to be unpleasant.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the MAKE primer yet?  I'm afraid to use primers because I don't want them to break me out.


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 12, 2013)

My box 13 arrived two days early, yesterday.  I got the silver twistband and was happy about that. 

One thing I'm disappointed in is the Whish.  I wanted to use it last night and as I was squeezing an amount into my hand, a big puff of air came out and a small dab of the product jetted into my hand.  I squeezed for more product, and found that I was having to squeeze very near the opening.  It is like the little tube is filled mostly with air and so I skimped on using the product because I wasn't sure if there would be enough in there.  Did anyone else experience this with the Whish?


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 12, 2013)

Discovery Dash is up!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/alima-pure-are-you-glistening-exclusive-collection


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

For anyone else who loved the Embryolisse cream - Hautelook is having an Embryolisse event on Thursday.  I really hope the Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© will be on there.


----------



## grayc (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Discovery Dash is up!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/alima-pure-are-you-glistening-exclusive-collection


hum... not sure how i feel about this one.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 12, 2013)

Passing on the discovery dash...so many more products I would like to try other than those...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 12, 2013)

> This is my 9th box with bb and it's the first time I didn't get a perfume sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my perfume samples and really wanted to try this one! I got box 13, which meh. Probably my least favorite box so far, but the headband and shaving cream are nice, but the rest is kind of blah to me. The sample sizes are nice though and at least everything in the box will get used; it's just not a very fun box. Oh well, I had gotten decent boxes the past 2 or 3 months, so it was time for me to get a less than stellar one. I've got some massive box envy though.


 I did not like the cc cream, absolutely no coverage. . Other than leaving me dewy, you couldn't tell I applied it. It was worse than sheer lol.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone else who loved the Embryolisse cream - Hautelook is having an Embryolisse event on Thursday.  I really hope the Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© will be on there.


  I just bough a big tube on BB of that stuff. LOVE it.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 12, 2013)

I got box 27, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb27.  

That includes: Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

                     Serge Normant Dry Shampoo

                     Madewell Emery Board

                     Caldrea Body Lotion

                     Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

This is my third birchbox but the first time I've followed the MUT threads and read spoilers and stuff.  So I'm kinda sad to have missed out on the benetint and the macadamia products.  Really excited to try the BB cream though! 

I don't know how the trades and stuff work but I'm totally up for trading my shaving cream and dry shampoo!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bough a big tube on BB of that stuff. LOVE it.


 I have a big tube and a small tube.  I keep the small one in my backpack (I keep a Vera Bradley cosmetic bag in my backpack with makeup and skincare products that I use every day).  It's the only cream/lotion/whatever that doesn't aggravate my eczema.  It's the only thing I use on my hands now.  Yes, I know it's meant for your face, but I use it on my hands.  I also use it on wherever I have dry skin - mostly that goatee area around my mouth lately (gosh, I'd make an excellent doctor or nurse).


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box 13 arrived two days early, yesterday.  I got the silver twistband and was happy about that.
> 
> One thing I'm disappointed in is the Whish.  I wanted to use it last night and as I was squeezing an amount into my hand, a big puff of air came out and a small dab of the product jetted into my hand.  I squeezed for more product, and found that I was having to squeeze very near the opening.  It is like the little tube is filled mostly with air and so I skimped on using the product because I wasn't sure if there would be enough in there.  Did anyone else experience this with the Whish?


 I actually just got out of the shower. I used Whish. I had enough to shave both legs and my under arms with some left in the tube. That said, I wasn't very happy with the product. It smelled great and felt nice on, but after rinsing it left a very dry, and almost filmy feel to it. I'll use mine for travel... but wouldn't buy it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

Did anyone else get box 2 or am I the only? I'm not too enthused but I'm not disappointed either. I looked through all the boxes and liked maybe one, so there just wasn't much I wanted this month. I didn't get anything I actively didn't want (the nail polish strips, thank goodness), and I didn't mind the Benetint and the dry shampoo, which I'd wanted to try.

I wouldn't have minded trying some of the MAKE makeup, but the only thing I really wanted was probably the lipstick and those were TINYYY At least my samples were pretty big.






I tried the Serge Normant dry shampoo this morning... it smelled better than the one I've been using, but it left my hair slightly tacky and matted where I sprayed it. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get box 2 or am I the only? I'm not too enthused but I'm not disappointed either. I looked through all the boxes and liked maybe one, so there just wasn't much I wanted this month. I didn't get anything I actively didn't want (the nail polish strips, thank goodness), and I didn't mind the Benetint and the dry shampoo, which I'd wanted to try.
> 
> ...


 Would you mind taking a picture of your Benetint sample?  I'd love to see the size (mainly because I can't see why they'd use such a big box for what I presume to be the same size sample as my teensy Posietint).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you mind taking a picture of your Benetint sample?  I'd love to see the size (mainly because I can't see why they'd use such a big box for what I presume to be the same size sample as my teensy Posietint).


 I'm not at home so I can't take a picture right now, but my best friend got one in her Topbox (_Personal blog link removed per Terms of Service, photo added_).  But yes, it should be the same size as the tiny Posietint or High Beam/Sun Beam etc that Benefit does.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get box 2 or am I the only? I'm not too enthused but I'm not disappointed either. I looked through all the boxes and liked maybe one, so there just wasn't much I wanted this month. I didn't get anything I actively didn't want (the nail polish strips, thank goodness), and I didn't mind the Benetint and the dry shampoo, which I'd wanted to try.
> 
> ...


 I got the same box and I totally agree... The dry shampoo and benetint are ok and I I am kinda looking forward to use them! I only wish I wouldn't get the Whish shave cream (I never shave, I always use my epilator, but for some reason I get every razor and shaving cream every time they give those away) or the La Fresh wipes (they will be used but I already have 30+ of them, so I would prefer to get something different).. Oh well, the shaving cream went to my husband and the rest of my samples are going to be used eventually, so overall not a bad month... just not an exciting one!


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 12, 2013)

I am getting this same box. I'm excited about everything except the benetint- I have the full size and don't like it. That will be going up for trade


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not at home so I can't take a picture right now, but my best friend got one in her TopBox (_Personal blog link removed per Terms of Service, photo added_).  But yes, it should be the same size as the tiny Posietint or High Beam/Sun Beam etc that Benefit does.


 Thank you!  I was a bit disappointed when I saw how small the Posietint sample was.  You don't need much, but it was pretty tiny.  I heard you can get about a month of daily usage out of it though.


----------



## SJG1211 (Mar 12, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb28

Not super excited but not overly disappointed either. I have tried the juice cc cream before and LOVE it!! I am actually excited for the dry shampoo despite some of the unfavorable reviews because i have super fine hair and live in FL so, even end of the day "clean" hair can get gross. The perfume is nice. I am easy when it comes to that. And if i don't like it i can give it to a younger cousin. I am over all OK with the box. Its only my second box so i don't have a whole lot to compare it to.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get box 2 or am I the only? I'm not too enthused but I'm not disappointed either. I looked through all the boxes and liked maybe one, so there just wasn't much I wanted this month. I didn't get anything I actively didn't want (the nail polish strips, thank goodness), and I didn't mind the Benetint and the dry shampoo, which I'd wanted to try.
> 
> ...


 This is the box i got. what does the bentint sample look like? Can anyone show a picture of it out of the package?!


----------



## CaWo (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i received box #35, took some pictures:
> 
> ...


 Yay! we're box twins!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> This is the box i got. what does the bentint sample look like? Can anyone show a picture of it out of the package?!Â


 I didn't get the Benetint sample, but this is my Posietint sample next to my Julep lip balm (same size as the drugstore ones - I just can't find mine right now).


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's another


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box i got. what does the bentint sample look like? Can anyone show a picture of it out of the package?!


 




hope this helps!


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone received box 1 with the Sage and Fasten fragrance?  I am curious what its like...I may have to order the solid fragrance just to check it out....if I use my points it would only be $11......hmmmm


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a big tube and a small tube.  I keep the small one in my backpack (I keep a Vera Bradley cosmetic bag in my backpack with makeup and skincare products that I use every day).  It's the only cream/lotion/whatever that doesn't aggravate my eczema.  It's the only thing I use on my hands now.  Yes, I know it's meant for your face, but I use it on my hands.  I also use it on wherever I have dry skin - mostly that goatee area around my mouth lately (gosh, I'd make an excellent doctor or nurse).


That is good to know. I get several eczema patches on my face. I had been using the new eczema lotion from Aveeno, but it will be a little heavy for my face this summer. I get it at the corners of my mouth, from my nostrils to my mouth, between my eyes, my eyelids, and my ear lobes. I am a mess! lol  I am always so grateful to find products I can use without aggravating it.


----------



## thegoldlifeblog (Mar 12, 2013)

Whoo-hoo! Finalllly got my box yesterday!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box 13 arrived two days early, yesterday.  I got the silver twistband and was happy about that.
> 
> One thing I'm disappointed in is the Whish.  I wanted to use it last night and as I was squeezing an amount into my hand, a big puff of air came out and a small dab of the product jetted into my hand.  I squeezed for more product, and found that I was having to squeeze very near the opening.  It is like the little tube is filled mostly with air and so I skimped on using the product because I wasn't sure if there would be enough in there.  Did anyone else experience this with the Whish?


 Same here! I skimped too, fearing I would barely get even one use out of it otherwise. As a result I wonder if I got a really good feel for the product, because BB reviewers seem to love it, while it was pretty mediocre for me.


----------



## grayc (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! I skimped too, fearing I would barely get even one use out of it otherwise. As a result I wonder if I got a really good feel for the product, because BB reviewers seem to love it, while it was pretty mediocre for me.


 i'm a huge fan of trader joes shaving cream; and it's $4


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm a huge fan of trader joes shaving cream; and it's $4


 Are you talking about that honey mango one? If so, I love that one as well! And its paraben free which I really appreciate!


----------



## shy32 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the nail file, Nick Chavez shampoo, shave cream, Make primer and eyeshadow. Kinda disappointed :/ they just sent me a nail file in December, I hate sulfate free shampoo, the shave cream I will use even though I already have an HG shave cream, and most primers make me super oily. The eyeshadow could be nice if it's not that green color that's showing on my page..I really wanted some Macadamia products or the perfume!


This is my box also, it's not the best, not the worse. I was a little disappointed with the primer just because I feel like when I use them I break out and also have way too many samples of primer. I was also disappointed in the color of eyeshadow-cement(gray). The shave cream smells good.

I don't mind the shampoo because I color my hair red and it fades fast.I was really wanting one of those tiny Make lipstick samples


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Same here. Adventurous and Trendy for me. I also have my splurge item set at the latest makeup color (can't remember what the exact wording is).

I really don't know how these profiles make much of a difference anyway, considering that they recycle samples from month to month. So what may have fallen into the "adventurous" box last month may be in the "classic" box this month. As many people have pointed out, if you wait long enough you are bound to get the sample you want.

*I'm torn on the BB "profile" system...I like the surprise but I also wish they would allow us to have more of a choice in what we want/don't want in our boxes. Similar to wantable. Still leaves an element of surprise and personalization but prevents you from getting stuff you don't want. Like for me, I would say NO hairspray or dry shampoo or volumizing/texture spray.*

I love the program and am on annual renewal so not leaving any time soon...I just think it will be interesting to see how it evolves. Especially with so many more subs popping up these days!!  
That;s actually an awesome idea, don't think they would do it though D:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Discovery Dash is up!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/alima-pure-are-you-glistening-exclusive-collection

I think the Discovery Dash is kinda meh this month, which is good for my wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh, how bad is it that I have box envy -- of my own box that hasn't arrived yet?  And even sadder, the main thing in it that I wanted to try was eye makeup remover.  And the box I received isn't even bad:  It's a Benetint box!  I've been meaning to try that for years and just never get around to it!  But I also received two Starlooks blushes today, so the Benetint pales by comparison, both figuratively and literally.
> 
> (And I actually love the emery board this time around!  It's a much finer grain than the one from Tweezerman.  This one is going into a swap box, though, because this person doesn't know what subscription boxes are like, and I think she needs to experience the random emery board.  I'm getting more anyway when the rest of my boxes arrive and the other people I know who get boxes give me theirs because they don't use nail files.  I don't understand these people, but I happily take their emery boards!)


 I've got box envy too, and my box isn't scheduled to arrive until Friday! Am I the only one disappointed that I'm not getting perfume? I love trying new scents!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is good to know. I get several eczema patches on my face. I had been using the new eczema lotion from Aveeno, but it will be a little heavy for my face this summer. I get it at the corners of my mouth, from my nostrils to my mouth, between my eyes, my eyelids, and my ear lobes. I am a mess! lol  I am always so grateful to find products I can use without aggravating it.


 Almost all the products that aim to treat eczema make my skin burn (especially the Aveeno), but the Embryolisse doesn't.  Definitely give it a try.  I hope it works for you.


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 12, 2013)

> I think the Discovery Dash is kinda meh this month, which is good for my wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would you mind taking a picture of your Benetint sample?  I'd love to see the size (mainly because I can't see why they'd use such a big box for what I presume to be the same size sample as my teensy Posietint).
probably the same size and the same size as my stay don't stray sample, it's the benefit tiny bottle thingie


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 27, https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2013/march2013bb27.  

That includes: Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream

                     Serge Normant Dry Shampoo

                     Madewell Emery Board

                     Caldrea Body Lotion

                     Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

I got this box too. Nothing in it really excites me, but it will probably all get used. The Serge Normant Dry Shampoo was the one item that I really did not want since I already have a sample of it and I don't really like it. I really wanted Benetint and/or some MAKE samples.


----------



## marygoround (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone else who loved the Embryolisse cream - Hautelook is having an Embryolisse event on Thursday.  I really hope the Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© will be on there.


 Thanks for this tip.  I bought the Embryolisse cream last month but could always use more!


----------



## diana16 (Mar 12, 2013)

I caved and resubbed to BB mine wont ship until the 21st but I am anxiously waiting to see what I get.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 12, 2013)

I got box one and the fragrance is a mini rollerball. Def deluxe and smells good. I had not heard of the brand before and it dries down to a pretty faint fresh clean scent. Thanks bb!


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have mine set up as adventurous and i'm getting the same box.


 Boo.  Are you bummed too?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 12, 2013)

> Sorry! I can't do a spoiler On my phone. I got this in my first of two boxes. Would love for someone to take the nail wraps and headband off my hands. I really want the Serge Normant dry shampoo!


 So my second box came, and for the first time in 10 months, it's a repeat :-(. Everything is the same except the headband is silver. I would love to do a whole box trade..someone haaaalp!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 12, 2013)

There were a LOT of very similar boxes this month!!! Same thing happened to me.


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 12, 2013)

I peeked online and the box waiting for me at home has the shaving cream, shampoo, primer, eye shadow and nail file. I'm a little disappointed as I would have loved the nail strips and could use more dry shampoo, not regular shampoo (sulfate-free hasn't been my fav in the past so we will see). I don't really use shaving cream as I use the Venus blades that don't need it, and I have a stockpile of primers from Ipsy...oh well, I'll use everything but nothing I'm overly excited about - guess the eye shadow color is the only thing that could get me excited!


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Its like a nailpolish applicator? Is it glass too?


 it's hard plastic &amp; it has the nail polish brush


----------



## lucyla8 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am now following you!  Hooray!


 yay! thanks


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got my box and I LOVE the Incoco nail strips! I was so excited to find out I was going to get them and they were much easier to apply than I anticipated. This was my first time using nail strips so I'm sure they don't look as great as if a more experience person applied them, but I think I did a decent job. I wonder how long they will last and if they will chip. I will definitely be ordering more of these so I hope Birchbox gets more patterns!


----------



## JessP (Mar 12, 2013)

OH my goodness - your nails look amazing! Love it! If I don't get these in my box I may just buy them lol. Did you put a clear coat over the top?



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and I LOVE the Incoco nail strips! I was so excited to find out I was going to get them and they were much easier to apply than I anticipated. This was my first time using nail strips so I'm sure they don't look as great as if a more experience person applied them, but I think I did a decent job. I wonder how long they will last and if they will chip. I will definitely be ordering more of these so I hope Birchbox gets more patterns!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH my goodness - your nails look amazing! Love it! If I don't get these in my box I may just buy them lol. Did you put a clear coat over the top?


 thank you! i did not, the packaging said each strip has a base coat, color, and top coat. i might got ahead and put on one though. but now i'm thinking i may have done something wrong because i just found this random silver rectangle sheet in the packaging and i have no idea what it's for.


----------



## shell25 (Mar 12, 2013)

i got nail strips in little black bag never tried are they hard to use.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

What is the discover dash? A deal that happens once a month?


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 12, 2013)

They look great!  I used (and still have) some of the Sally Hansen one's when they went on clearance at Target.  I would LOVE to get these in my box! 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and I LOVE the Incoco nail strips! I was so excited to find out I was going to get them and they were much easier to apply than I anticipated. This was my first time using nail strips so I'm sure they don't look as great as if a more experience person applied them, but I think I did a decent job. I wonder how long they will last and if they will chip. I will definitely be ordering more of these so I hope Birchbox gets more patterns!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and I LOVE the Incoco nail strips! I was so excited to find out I was going to get them and they were much easier to apply than I anticipated. This was my first time using nail strips so I'm sure they don't look as great as if a more experience person applied them, but I think I did a decent job. I wonder how long they will last and if they will chip. I will definitely be ordering more of these so I hope Birchbox gets more patterns!


 I think Incoco strips don't chip ever haha, I wore them for my two-week vacation and came back with super gross overgrown cuticles but my Incoco nail strips stayed intact!

Before:





Two weeks after (ignore the gross cuticles pls):


----------



## JessP (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you! i did not, the packaging said each strip has a base coat, color, and top coat. i might got ahead and put on one though. but now i'm thinking i may have done something wrong because i just found this random silver rectangle sheet in the packaging and i have no idea what it's for.


 Oh okay - I was wondering if a top coat would be necessary but it sounds like they have it covered! Lol about the random extra sheet, too funny. I wonder what it is? If you find out what it's for, be sure to let us know!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shell25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i got nail strips in little black bag never tried are they hard to use.


 No they were super easy, even when doing my left hand (I'm left handed).



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look great!  I used (and still have) some of the Sally Hansen one's when they went on clearance at Target.  I would LOVE to get these in my box!


 Thank you! Do you think the Sally Hansen strips are good quality? I'm totally new to these, but I received Nail Rocks in my Glossybox last month and I couldn't even get one on - they were terrible! I was worried these would be the same, but they went on so smoothly it was awesome.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think Incoco strips don't chip ever haha, I wore them for my two-week vacation and came back with super gross overgrown cuticles but my Incoco nail strips stayed intact!


 Oh my gosh, that's awesome! Except, how did you get them off?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No they were super easy, even when doing my left hand (I'm left handed).
> 
> ...


 They are made of real nail polish so I used plain non-acetone nail polish remover and it didn't take long at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 12, 2013)

I felt the Sally Hansen were pretty decent yeah!  I hadn't used any before either and there was a little bit of user error on my part.  You are supposed to gently tug them if the fit isn't just right.  I don't know how to gently do anything hahaha.. But otherwise I thought they were great!  I don't leave any kind of manicure on for longer than 2-3 days though so I can't testify to length of wear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Do you think the Sally Hansen strips are good quality? I'm totally new to these, but I received Nail Rocks in my Glossybox last month and I couldn't even get one on - they were terrible! I was worried these would be the same, but they went on so smoothly it was awesome.


 Meh... they're okay.  They're not fantastic, but they're not horrible - like the regular Sally Hansen nail polish.  I like the pink glittery ones (I have about 4 boxes of them), but I find them to be a bit of a pain to put on.  It takes me about the same amount of time to paint my nails as it does for me to apply the nail polish strips.  I was extremely disappointed in the gel strips though - even after very careful application, my nails chipped within about 2 hours of putting them on and, by about the 4 hour mark, I had a couple bare nails -- the nail polish had fallen off completely!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 12, 2013)

I was supposed to get my box today but didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It reached Coppell and hasn't updated since then.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

Enabler Alert:  March20 gives you 20% off...I just ordered 3 sets of Incoco pattern strips




  Not sure if it requires a minimum...I was just goofing around with codes (I  found Feb20 on retailmenot which said it was invalid) and this worked!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

Has Birchbox changed their free shipping policy? It seems I need to have $50 worth of stuff in my cart to get free shipping? Is this new?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 12, 2013)

That's always been the case as far as I've experienced -- unless you throw in a March item or an item noted as "free shipping" then it will be free. I usually go for a little lifestyle extra that's marked free shipping so I can avoid paying for it.



> Has Birchbox changed their free shipping policy? It seems I need to have $50 worth of stuff in my cart to get free shipping? Is this new?


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's always been the case as far as I've experienced -- unless you throw in a March item or an item noted as "free shipping" then it will be free. I usually go for a little lifestyle extra that's marked free shipping so I can avoid paying for it.


 I have the Incoco strips and Beauty Protector in my cart...hmm maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## emily1125 (Mar 12, 2013)

yup! i got the Sage and fasten common sense fragrance and absolutely loved it!

its def. light, fresh, fruity .... its like how its described, very refreshing and not artificial smelling like some of the other perfumes i've received.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Incoco strips and Beauty Protector in my cart...hmm maybe I'll try again later.


Have you gotten to the actual shipping screen where you fill in the circle with your shipping choice?  It should let you choose flat rate for $0 if you have the incoco strips in your cart?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box and I LOVE the Incoco nail strips! I was so excited to find out I was going to get them and they were much easier to apply than I anticipated. This was my first time using nail strips so I'm sure they don't look as great as if a more experience person applied them, but I think I did a decent job. I wonder how long they will last and if they will chip. I will definitely be ordering more of these so I hope Birchbox gets more patterns!


 They look amazing!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think Incoco strips don't chip ever haha, I wore them for my two-week vacation and came back with super gross overgrown cuticles but my Incoco nail strips stayed intact!
> ...


 Wow that's amazing!


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler Alert:  March20 gives you 20% off...I just ordered 3 sets of Incoco pattern strips
> 
> ...


 I tried it the Beauty Blender in my cart (tempted to order one this month), and it didn't work. Boo.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 12, 2013)

The contents of my .9110 lb box as promised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my box.   Box #1 I think?  My lippie was in Cordoba a reddish color.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it the Beauty Blender in my cart (tempted to order one this month), and it didn't work. Boo.


I tried a couple of different carts, I think it has to be $35 total (before the discount)....I ordered some tea with my nail strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.   Box #1 I think?  My lippie was in Cordoba a reddish color.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.   Box #1 I think?  My lippie was in Cordoba a reddish color.
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got that box and mine was .6xxx...


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that box and mine was .6xxx...


 I had an inkling my weight was a fluke.  Seemed WAY too heavy for any combination from this months offerings!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

I know!  It's a pretty color and the package is so tiny and cute!  I would have been ok with pretty much any color but brown!  lol



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the exact same box, same lipstick and all.  I'm so happy it's a reddish color and not a nude!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Mar 12, 2013)

Also just wanted to say that i freaking LOVE the shaving cream!!!  I need more!


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I am not sure let me sniff it!


Thanks....I have a confession....I already ordered the roller ball set and solid perfume yesterday without smelling it!  What can I say, it was a rough day at work and it looks like it will smell good??


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

Here is a pic of the Sage+Freshen out of it's packaging.  I got the scent Common Sense. The amount in there is what I got, I have not used any.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

Good for you!  You deserve it!  And it is a nice light scent (light as in not overwhelming not light, it will fade!)  Let us know what you think!  If I did not have on Tuscan Blood orange pacifica body butter I would put some on!



> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks....I have a confession....I already ordered the roller ball set and solid perfume yesterday without smelling it!  What can I say, it was a rough day at work and it looks like it will smell good??


----------



## gemstone (Mar 12, 2013)

For those of you who had issues with the dry shampoo: I took the "use less" advice, and I found that it worked great without leaving a residue. Normally I use much more product for similar results.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a pic of the Sage+Freshen out of it's packaging.  I got the scent Common Sense. The amount in there is what I got, I have not used any.  Hope that helps.


So cute, thanks for sharing the pic! I think if they offered more deluxe fragrance samples like this, people would be less likely to hate receiving them in their boxes!!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree!  It is so cute, from the rollerball to the little card board tube!  I am team perfume and like getting the perfumes in my boxes (as extras as you can go to any department store,Sephora or Ulta and get one, assuming those things are near by) but with sizes like this one it is hard to find fault or complaint (although I know there are some who will complain to complain or about the scent!)



> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute, thanks for sharing the pic! I think if they offered more deluxe fragrance samples like this, people would be less likely to hate receiving them in their boxes!!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 12, 2013)

My box is out for delivery...on the other side of Ohio. Bah.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's my box--#5.  

   




I'm excited for all my samples this month.  

Marcelle BB Cream--most excited about this--and it's a great size--0.5oz. 

Vasanti--heard good stuff about this product. 

Whish--i never buy shaving cream, but I love getting it in subs


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meh... they're okay.  They're not fantastic, but they're not horrible - like the regular Sally Hansen nail polish.  I like the pink glittery ones (I have about 4 boxes of them), but I find them to be a bit of a pain to put on.  It takes me about the same amount of time to paint my nails as it does for me to apply the nail polish strips.  I was extremely disappointed in the gel strips though - even after very careful application, my nails chipped within about 2 hours of putting them on and, by about the 4 hour mark, I had a couple bare nails -- the nail polish had fallen off completely!


 I would buy them for the patterns. If I wanted plain color I'd just paint my nails, but I think it's neat that these have perfect patterns that look much better than anything I would attempt to do myself lol.


----------



## grayc (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it the Beauty Blender in my cart (tempted to order one this month), and it didn't work. Boo.


 March20 didn't work for me either.  

Got it to work. I have over 500 pts that i've been saving for a mia; but i really want the Wei mask and i like the Make nude eyeshadow and they have a nice bonus right now... ah.. what to do..  Will take $22 off my order and make it $48.   Yea or nay?

    


WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
Remove $42.00
$42.00
      


MAKE Satin Finish Eyeshadow
Shade Bentonite Clay 
Remove $18.00
$18.00
      


Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)
Choose 1 pack J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve &amp; Color Club ... Choose 1 pack J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve &amp; Color Club Nail Polish in Wild Cactus 
Remove $10.00
$10.00
    Continue ShoppingUpdate Cart

Coupon CodesEnter coupon code

Apply Cancel Coupon
Gift Card



Please wait, loading...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 12, 2013)

For anyone placing full-size orders, there's a new "pick two" pack:

Pack B: Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler Alert:  March20 gives you 20% off...I just ordered 3 sets of Incoco pattern strips
> 
> ...


 Oooh, thank you very much. I had been sitting on a full cart, waiting for a code. Yay!


----------



## cbs73 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yay!  Not only did my box arrive today (two days ahead of schedule), it has to be my favorite one since, well, since the first Birchbox I got in March of last year!  

I got box #1 and everything was awesome (jury is out on the perfume right now, if only because I was just cooking with garlic and that's all I can smell right now).  I did get the MAKE lipstick sample in Maraschino Cherry and I am in love with it!  It is a fabulous, blue based red that is bright, but not so bright you look like Flo from the Progressive commercials.  The Macadamia Oil products smell heavenly!  The MAKE eye makeup remover is not oily at all!  The nail file is all nail file-y (I don't do floral anything).  

Now watch, the next three boxes I get will have a Juicy Couture perfume and a twistband...and maybe one of those plastic bags they sent that ripped when I tried to unzip it.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> So cute, thanks for sharing the pic! I think if they offered more deluxe fragrance samples like this, people would be less likely to hate receiving them in their boxes!!


 I might actually try them if they came like this.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 12, 2013)

I got my first of two boxes today!  A nice surprise, since I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow.  Not everything personally appeals to me, but I have to say that I was really quite pleased with the generous sizing of everything.  I don't know which box I got (how do you find that out, by the way?), but I received:

Whish Shaving Cream in Blueberry (smells yummy!)
Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Shampoo (large sample size)
Madewell Emery Board
Caldrea Body Lotion (this was actually THREE separate, decently-sized packets of three different scents -- woot!)
Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first of two boxes today!  A nice surprise, since I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow.  Not everything personally appeals to me, but I have to say that I was really quite pleased with the generous sizing of everything.  I don't know which box I got (how do you find that out, by the way?), but I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You log in and click on "Box"


What I'm having trouble finding is the specific box number -- is that on the page somewhere?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 12, 2013)

> What I'm having trouble finding is the specific box number -- is that on the page somewhere?


 Go down to your box history &amp; hover over the image.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go down to your box history &amp; hover over the image.


Ah-ha, mystery solved!!  So, this is box #27.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has Birchbox changed their free shipping policy? It seems I need to have $50 worth of stuff in my cart to get free shipping? Is this new?


 I think that they changed it around new year's. It was free until 12/31.  Use 'bbshop' to get free shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler Alert:  March20 gives you 20% off...I just ordered 3 sets of Incoco pattern strips
> 
> ...


 I think it starts at $25 or $35...not too sure.  I kept adding a $12 item three times before it worked.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 12, 2013)

It worked at $30 for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got my box today, box 10. LOVE IT. So happy to have a bb that I really, really love. Just used the

 shampoo &amp; conditioner and my hair feels amazing!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first of two boxes today!  A nice surprise, since I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow.  Not everything personally appeals to me, but I have to say that I was really quite pleased with the generous sizing of everything.  I don't know which box I got (how do you find that out, by the way?), but I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 12, 2013)

So my tracking page finally updated. Says my box was delivered at 1.23PM today. The problem? I never got it...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Birchbox... you forget one foil sample (out of 3) of Caudalie lotion, and give me 100 points... I would have been happy with the missing lotion packet.
> 
> (But I'm thrilled with the points, and I promise to spend them in a completely frivolous manner!)


 lol, I love it when they give a 100 points.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 12, 2013)

Regarding shipping: I made an order today and had stuff from March's box in my cart but it would still say I needed to add more to qualify for free shipping when I put it in the cart, but when I got to the check out screen it gave me an option to choose free shipping even though I spent less than $50 because I had a March item in my cart. (Hope that makes sense, I've been up with sick kiddos the past two nights and my brain is fried).


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 12, 2013)

I got the Incoco nail strips in the blue "Spring Vines" pattern and was wondering if anyone wanted to trade, preferably for the floral "Freshly Picked" design?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 12, 2013)

My box #9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pretty good sample sizes, BB definitely stepped up their game!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BirchboxBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo.  Are you bummed too?


 I'm trying to see it in a positive way. I have 6 things to review for points, I also wanted to try the vansanti and the eyeliner looks like its full size so that alone pays for the box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to see it in a positive way. I have 6 things to review for points, I also wanted to try the vansanti and the eyeliner looks like its full size so that alone pays for the box.


The Vasanti is incredible! I received it in last month's box...trust me...one of the most amazing exfoliating products ever!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also just wanted to say that i freaking LOVE the shaving cream!!!  I need more!


 I told my hubby im afraid to like it once my box comes, because I cant imagine paying that much for shaving cream.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Vasanti is incredible! I received it in last month's box...trust me...one of the most amazing exfoliating products ever!


 Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told my hubby im afraid to like it once my box comes, because I cant imagine paying that much for shaving cream.


It smells scrumdiddly-umptious!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to see it in a positive way. I have 6 things to review for points, I also wanted to try the vansanti and the eyeliner looks like its full size so that alone pays for the box.


 And here's where my theory about them matching one aspect of your profile (because didn't you indicate that you have "adventurous" and/or "trendy" picked?  I thought I saw that somewhere) comes in:  Bright eyeliner (and colorblocking with bright eyeliner) is a big thing for this spring, so the matching program might have shuffled this box your way because of that.  I would have *loved* to get one of those, although I already have, um, several bright-ish blue eye liners already.  I will always have room for one more bright eye pencil in my stash!


----------



## Annie92 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's just my local Nordstrom Rack or others as well, but I just saw some Macadamia Natural Oil products there, including the deep repair masque.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 13, 2013)

> My box is out for delivery...on the other side of Ohio. Bah.


 My Birchbox routinely goes to Des Moines after arriving either in Omaha or my local post office. My zip code is 51503. Des Moines is 50513, apparently. But, I have gotten the box 3 hours after the shipping info. said it was out for deliver in Des Moines twice now. I think the Post Office types in the wrong zip code for the scan when they put it on the truck to be delivered.


----------



## wadedl (Mar 13, 2013)

My box arrived today.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Very nice sample sizes, I just wish I would have gotten the make or incoco.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And here's where my theory about them matching one aspect of your profile (because didn't you indicate that you have "adventurous" and/or "trendy" picked?  I thought I saw that somewhere) comes in:  Bright eyeliner (and colorblocking with bright eyeliner) is a big thing for this spring, so the matching program might have shuffled this box your way because of that. * I would have *loved* to get one of those, although I already have, um, several bright-ish blue eye liners already.  I will always have room for one more bright eye pencil in my stash!*


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And here's where my theory about them matching one aspect of your profile (because didn't you indicate that you have "adventurous" and/or "trendy" picked?  I thought I saw that somewhere) comes in:  Bright eyeliner (and colorblocking with bright eyeliner) is a big thing for this spring, so the matching program might have shuffled this box your way because of that.  I would have *loved* to get one of those, although I already have, um, several bright-ish blue eye liners already.  I will always have room for one more bright eye pencil in my stash!


 Yeah thats what I have. Sometimes I think they pay attention to your profile, other times I think its completely random and they hope you will like the item.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It smells scrumdiddly-umptious!


 Uh oh looks like I will be in trouble lol.


----------



## Lainy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you! i did not, the packaging said each strip has a base coat, color, and top coat. i might got ahead and put on one though. but now i'm thinking i may have done something wrong because i just found this random silver rectangle sheet in the packaging and i have no idea what it's for.


it's a sticker to seal the package to save your leftover strips. They dry out pretty fast. I'm sad I didn't get any in my box. I love incoco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 13, 2013)

My box came on Monday. I tried the

Make lipstick sample, and it was a horrible color on me, but the sample size is good.

I haven't tried anything else yet.
I also got the Make remover, dry shampoo, lotion samples, and nail file.

I love the nail file, and plan on using the dry shampoo tomorrow.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 13, 2013)

I did a look today with the (do we still need spoilers?) -&gt; MAKE Eye shadow that I received in Great Lakes, a shimmery blue/grey.





This look is more blue that it is showing, I can NEVER ever get eye makeup pics to come out accurately. I used Great Lakes on the lid, and a little The Stroke from the balm jovi palette, a matte dark blue, in the outer corners and crease. Great Lakes comes across more grey than blue on the lid, and I really liked pairing The Stroke with it. I have been looking for a subtle soft grey shadow, and Great Lakes fills that void for me, I really like it. I used Eyeko skinny black liner, and ELF mascara.

I also tried the MAKE face primer and Marcelle BB cream I received, one item in each of my two boxes. I really liked the color and texture of the BB cream, but I have super oily skin, and some shine was able to come through several hours later. I will have to try both the primer and the BB cream with other products to see which one is the culprit, but I suspect it is the primer, it didn't feel very substantial when I put it on. I really liked how the BB cream blended and looked very nice on me, so I hope that will still work with another primer!


----------



## grayc (Mar 13, 2013)

This is my box too.  Not due until Thursday; but here is to wishing it comes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived today.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmannering (Mar 13, 2013)

I received mine! This is my favorite box yet.


----------



## birchhughes (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Almost all the products that aim to treat eczema make my skin burn (especially the Aveeno), but the Embryolisse doesn't.  Definitely give it a try.  I hope it works for you.


 Not sure if you ladies are aware, but you can actually help control your eczema some through diet. Avoid things with yeast in them and sugar actually. You have natural yeast in your body called candida and it feeds on sugar and can inflame your skin.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh Birchbox, why did you just send me my anniversary code!? I was trying to be a good girl this month and NOT spend any money in the shop!

Time to take a look at what I want....


----------



## hlroberts (Mar 13, 2013)

Hiya Birchbox experts---looking for some advice from you sampling gurus--

I'm hoping to use my points and my 6 month code to stock up on some goodies.



  I'm torn between the "12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair Treatment" and the "Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle". I sampled the Beauty Protector and really liked it, but I've read great things about the 12 Benefits, too. I'm hoping to use it as a heat protector/leave-in conditioner.

Has anyone tried both? Anyone have a preference between the two?


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox routinely goes to Des Moines after arriving either in Omaha or my local post office. My zip code is 51503. Des Moines is 50513, apparently. But, I have gotten the box 3 hours after the shipping info. said it was out for deliver in Des Moines twice now. I think the Post Office types in the wrong zip code for the scan when they put it on the truck to be delivered.


 Haha, well mine is now at at my "local post office"--in a new completely different part of the state.  I've been really lucky with shipping, so I think it's just my turn to watch the postal game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Mar 13, 2013)

Got my box-- I think it's Box 20.  Not thrilled with it but I know that I will get some use out of the products.





- Caldrea body lotion packets in tea olive lime, aloe water apricot and coconut fig

- Demablend smooth indulgence concealer in spice (too dark for my current coloring but perhaps good for when I have a tan)

- Stella Cadente "Miss Me Discrete?"-- do not like at all

- Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask-- my first BB mishap-- the top of the foil was torn

- Whish Shave Cream

- Madewell nail file

I am happy with the sample sizes but I wish I had received at least one make-up item.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

I placed an order - couldn't resist, I had 300 points just calling me...

I got:

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle 

Dermablend Concealer in Sand 

Tea Forte Tea in Cucumber Mint

Pick Two Pack - Pack B: Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray  

...and used the "bbheartsbenefit" code to get a free Bad Gal Mascara

Used $30 in points, and paid $19.95.  And this will be my Easter Basket for myself


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Got my box-- I think it's Box 20.Â  Not thrilled with it but I know that I will get some use out of the products.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But you did get a makeup item - the concealer. Unless you mean like a color makeup item.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 13, 2013)

Still no box, though I did get my shipping. The tracking info hasn't updated since it was at the origination, so who knows where it is now. I'm leaving tomorrow until Sunday, so I guess I'll have a suprise in the mailbox...or at least I hope I will!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order - couldn't resist, I had 300 points just calling me...
> 
> ...


 Have you tried the dermablend concealer? Is it any good? I was wanting to try the fakeup but would love to know if you have experience with this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the dermablend concealer? Is it any good? I was wanting to try the fakeup but would love to know if you have experience with this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't tried it yet, but it got REALLY good reviews on Birchbox and I needed a concealer.  I like using a liquid/cream, the sticks tug at the skin under my eyes and just makes them look worse the next day.  I will definitely let you know how I like it!


----------



## dotybird (Mar 13, 2013)

> But you did get a makeup item - the concealer. Unless you mean like a color makeup item.


 
That's true! I guess I meant a fun color makeup.  I guess I overlooked the concealer since it does not really match my skin coloring.


----------



## buch0245 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Have you tried your BB cream? Thoughts?


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 13, 2013)

I decided to take advantage of the 20% off code.. I got a purple Eyeko liner, the $12 benefit skincare set so that i qualified for free shipping and the Sample pack.. After using $10 of points, my total was just over $12. Love BB points! P.S. they didn't update my new gift subscription for last month until the 8th after I emailed them and I forgot to review them since it wont work on my ipad.. :-O I mourn those 50 points I lost out on.. Sniff, sniff


----------



## buch0245 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah thats what I have. Sometimes I think they pay attention to your profile, other times I think its completely random and they hope you will like the item.


 I also wonder if they also take into consideration what you report as your income level? If you're in the lower brackets, they may not want to send you as expensive of products because you would be less likely to buy the full size after sampling it. Hmm..


----------



## LyndaV (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to take advantage of the 20% off code.. I got a purple Eyeko liner, the $12 benefit skincare set so that i qualified for free shipping and the Sample pack.. After using $10 of points, my total was just over $12. Love BB points!
> 
> P.S. they didn't update my new gift subscription for last month until the 8th after I emailed them and I forgot to review them since it wont work on my ipad.. :-O I mourn those 50 points I lost out on.. Sniff, sniff


 When I first subscribed to Birchbox last March I didn't know anything about the points &amp; reviewing so I lost out on points for that month...still haven't got over loosing those SIXTY points!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Birchbox, why did you just send me my anniversary code!? I was trying to be a good girl this month and NOT spend any money in the shop!
> 
> Time to take a look at what I want....


 3 month anniversary? Same here!! I'm thinking of getting a Clarisonic, finally XD


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 3 month anniversary? Same here!! I'm thinking of getting a Clarisonic, finally XD


 
Yep 3 month anniversary twins for us!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried to Ojon Rare Blend hair oil? 

I see great reviews on the BB page, but wondering if any of you lovely ladies have tried it?


----------



## tasertag (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carolinemperry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get the coupon cade for $25 off $75 at Madewell that was supposed to be in our boxes???
> 
> http://www.madewell.com/madewell_feature/birchbox.jsp?srcCode=MWMISC00009


 
I just got the code today in an email!


----------



## Wida (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay!  I finally got my box today (along with a Sircle Samples package and my order from Paula's Choice that I placed this week - good mail day!).  I got box 9.  I was super excited to try the MAKE eyeshadow, but sadly, the color I got isn't good for me.  It's called Burnt Umber and it's a very dark brown/purple.  It reminds me of theBalm shadow that Ipsy sent out a few months ago in Matt Batali.  Oh well.  I'm still very pleased with my box.  It's one of the better ones I've ever received from Birchbox.


----------



## zombielovrr (Mar 13, 2013)

I still haven't even gotten my shipping details yet.....or know what my box is going to be..


----------



## basementsong (Mar 13, 2013)

So I got Juicy Couture La La in my box this month. I spritzed it near my inner elbow the evening I got it to see what if I liked it, and I thought it wasn't bad. I took a shower a couple hours later and washed it off.

This morning I actually wore it. Spritzed some on around 8:00, and it's 1:30 now... and holy hell do I have a headache! Get it off, get it off!

I've actually started to not dead BB perfume samples (I've received some that I quite like -- the Jouer rollerball, Fresh Citron de Vigne even though it took a while for that one to grow on me, and most days I like Harvey Prince Skinny Chic) and I was surprised to find I'm REALLY enjoying rotating my scent throughout the week based on mood/weather/outfit! But I definitely won't be adding a Juice perfume to that any time soon.

brb, heading to the bathroom to try and scrub this off my some soap and water...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 13, 2013)

Both my boxes are in limbo, I already know what I'm getting though. Usually I have a box by now, but Ipsy beat BB in delivery this month.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried to Ojon Rare Blend hair oil?
> 
> I see great reviews on the BB page, but wondering if any of you lovely ladies have tried it?


 I'm wondering the same thing. I have yet to find my HG hair oil. I keep trying the ones everyone raves about but they never seem to have the same results for me. Perhaps there's something wrong w/my hair.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what code did you use?


Sorry, hadn't looked on here in 2 days: bblove25


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. I have yet to find my HG hair oil. I keep trying the ones everyone raves about but they never seem to have the same results for me. Perhaps there's something wrong w/my hair.


 I'm the same way.  Oh well...one of these days we'll find something that completely blows us away!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

I just got my box (box 30).  Though there is little to no chance that I'll actually use it, I'm glad the eyeliner is full-sized.  I love the Vasanti Brighten Up! and that pretty much makes the entire box worth it for me.  I'm quite pleased that it arrived 2 days early.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. I have yet to find my HG hair oil. I keep trying the ones everyone raves about but they never seem to have the same results for me. Perhaps there's something wrong w/my hair.


 I currently have a full-size bottle of the Kerastase Elixir Ultime which was my fave.  UNTIL, I recently received a Bumble and Bumble Hairdresser's invisible oil.  I've used it for the past 3 or 4 days.  LOVE IT!!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *buch0245* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also wonder if they also take into consideration what you report as your income level? If you're in the lower brackets, they may not want to send you as expensive of products because you would be less likely to buy the full size after sampling it. Hmm..


 I think I read something like that a while back, some people say they get better samples when they lie about their income. Makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box (box 30).  Though there is little to no chance that I'll actually use it, I'm glad the eyeliner is full-sized.  I love the Vasanti Brighten Up! and that pretty much makes the entire box worth it for me.  I'm quite pleased that it arrived 2 days early.


 What color is the eye liner? I am waiting on the same box.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing. I have yet to find my HG hair oil. I keep trying the ones everyone raves about but they never seem to have the same results for me. Perhaps there's something wrong w/my hair.


 Have you ever tried Kerastase elixir ultime? I use that one and its the best I've tried so far.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 13, 2013)

Woa!  I just got an email back from BB Ops, and at the bottom of my email reply was a place for me to rate the response.  There was a smiley face, a neutral face and a sad face that led me to another website.  There I could write why I rated them that way.  Wow.  BB even has a reply police?  I wonder if they actually use it or if it's just to make customers happier that they're being cared for so much.  Ha!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried to Ojon Rare Blend hair oil?
> 
> I see great reviews on the BB page, but wondering if any of you lovely ladies have tried it?


I've tried it. I felt it was a little to heavy for me and my hair isn't fine. It's medium thickness, long and wavy. I like their Restorative Hair Serum better.


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 13, 2013)

Slightly unrelated, by I just used 300 points to get Benefit's new Fake Up concealer and a potato chip chocolate bar. Thanks, Birchbox! =D


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woa!  I just got an email back from BB Ops, and at the bottom of my email reply was a place for me to rate the response.  There was a smiley face, a neutral face and a sad face that led me to another website.  There I could write why I rated them that way.  Wow.  BB even has a reply police?  I wonder if they actually use it or if it's just to make customers happier that they're being cared for so much.  Ha!


 Likely this is the way the agents get a stat or metric for the quality of their customer service. Most of the time clients hate those kinds of surveys, so I don't think it's to make the customer feel care for, it's for the agent to get feedback ^^


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 13, 2013)

Curious what others thought of the Benefit eyeshadow base?  It did not work for me at all.  Back to Nars.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Likely this is the way the agents get a stat or metric for the quality of their customer service. Most of the time clients hate those kinds of surveys, so I don't think it's to make the customer feel care for, it's for the agent to get feedback ^^


 Then the girl with the survey might be new because my other account got a response from another girl without the survey at the bottom.  I got them just a couple of minutes apart.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious what others thought of the Benefit eyeshadow base?  It did not work for me at all.  Back to Nars.


 I had tried it before and it doesn't work for me at all, my eyeshadow creases BADLY with it :S


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then the girl with the survey might be new because my other account got a response from another girl without the survey at the bottom.  I got them just a couple of minutes apart.


 Maybe or they might be able to choose when to send a survey and when not to, or it might just be random XD


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 13, 2013)

Did anyone else get a Make eyeshadow in a color that isn't on the BB website? I was really hoping for a fun color like a green (for St Patty's Day!) or a blue, but I got a dark brown called Burnt Umber. It also appears to be more Matte than Satin (like my page said I was getting) but not listed as a Matte color either. Very disappointing, I might email BB.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally have something on my account that says "March Shipping Information" and a little gray truck...but no info yet.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get a Make eyeshadow in a color that isn't on the BB website? I was really hoping for a fun color like a green (for St Patty's Day!) or a blue, but I got a dark brown called Burnt Umber. It also appears to be more Matte than Satin (like my page said I was getting) but not listed as a Matte color either. Very disappointing, I might email BB.


 I got a lipstick that is Silk Satin instead of Silk Cream.  I can review for the Silk Cream lipstick, and BB responded saying:

Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion!

Since we sent out a variety of colors this month for the MAKE Lipstick sample, our company decided it would be easier for our subscribers to only leave reviews on one of the lipsticks - in this case the MAKE Silk Cream Lipstick. So, please leave feedback for you lipstick on the MAKE Silk Cream Lipstick page, even though you were sent a MAKE Silk Satin Lipstick.

Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with!

(I was personally more interested in the Silk Satin lipstick, so this worked out very well for me!)


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a lipstick that is Silk Satin instead of Silk Cream.  I can review for the Silk Cream lipstick, and BB responded saying:
> 
> ...


 Okay, seems like they were all over the place with the MAKE brand! I actually emailed them so I'm guessing we weren't the only two with odd products/colors. Just seems silly to me because if you really liked the product you got there would be no way for you to order it!


----------



## BagLady (Mar 13, 2013)

Got both of my boxes today. 









Not disappointed or excited with either of these boxes. Looking forward to trying the Whish shaving cream.  The concealer seems to have really good coverage but is a bit dark and I have olive/medium skin tone. I like the consistency of the BB cream. Going to give a try tomorrow. I was missing the emery board in 1 of my boxes but no big deal there. The Stella perfume is a bit strong for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you guys know what the Clarisonic Mia comes with when you buy it on Birchbox?


----------



## grayc (Mar 13, 2013)

My Box arrived a day early and i got the same box.  Now that i'm looking through everything i'm really excited.  I love the nail file.. even though it's snowing today; makes me think spring



.  excited to try the BB Cream when i have more color on my vacation next month; makes me want a tan.  Everything is really good size and I don't even mind the foil packets.  i'm a happy camper!  Also looking forward to the madewell code they are sending out.



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived today.
> 
> ...


----------



## grayc (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys know what the Clarisonic Mia comes with when you buy it on Birchbox?


 No; but that is what I keep thinking i want to save my points for.  I'm assuming it would come with the basic cleaner; but i' was going to use my current fashwash since It and I get along  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I keep debating if i want to order it from BB or Sephora/QVC/Nordstroms or if i want a Mia2 for the 2 speeds. If you find out; keep me posted.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 13, 2013)

It turns out my box actually did arrive yesterday! My grandparents took it in for me and stacked it under a pile of my CADCAM notes so I didn't even notice it until today when I was looking for a calculator haha.

The twistband headband is too small for my huge head lol so I may have to just use it as a hair tie.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 13, 2013)

> I just got my box (box 30). Â Though there is little to no chance that I'll actually use it, I'm glad the eyeliner is full-sized. Â I love the Vasanti Brighten Up! and that pretty much makes the entire box worth it for me. Â I'm quite pleased that it arrived 2 days early.


 I love the vasanti also it's fabulous!


----------



## inlustro (Mar 13, 2013)

After finishing reviews for this month I'll have 200 points.

My dilemma: Get me some makeup OR gift myself a 3 month second sub?


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys know what the Clarisonic Mia comes with when you buy it on Birchbox?


 Its the same as if you were to buy it from Sephora it includes the following: The Clarisonic, Clarisonic Face cleanser, &amp; charger (also depending on what color you get you will either get a sensitive or a normal face brush. I think when I ordered mine the white one was the one that came with the normal face brush.) 

I bought mine through them and thats what it included.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an anniversary code for 25% off and 200 points saved up which means I could get clarisonic Mia for $69- is the clarisonic worth it ladies?? I've been pondering for a while &amp; I have to use my code by tomorrow.  Thanks in advance


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an anniversary code for 25% off and 200 points saved up which means I could get clarisonic Mia for $69- is the clarisonic worth it ladies?? I've been pondering for a while &amp; I have to use my code by tomorrow.  Thanks in advance


 I personally love my Clarisonic and I think I have seen a difference in my skin. I just use Cetaphil with it since the Clarisonic itself can be a bit abrasive. I bought mine about a year and a half ago and I've been using it ever since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I personally love my Clarisonic and I think I have seen a difference in my skin. I just use Cetaphil with it since the Clarisonic itself can be a bit abrasive. I bought mine about a year and a half ago and I've been using it ever since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks so much for the advice- it's greatly appreciated !!

PS- thanks for being my enabler- I just bought it!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> What color is the eye liner? I am waiting on the same box.


 I really hope I haven't actually replied like four times - my iPad isn't being particularly friendly tonight. I received Tasha, a sort of dark teal. I swatched it and wasn't impressed, but I love my waterproof felt-tip eyeliners - a teal pencil is a bit out of my comfort zone.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 13, 2013)

> I love the vasanti also it's fabulous!


 I've been on the fence about purchasing a full-size one. I love the product, but I don't want to pay $35 for a bottle that's only 1/3 full.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 13, 2013)

> I've been on the fence about purchasing a full-size one. I love the product, but I don't want to pay $35 for a bottle that's only 1/3 full.


 I am sure it won't be. The brighten up is in a different kind of packaging, that doesn't require the amount of air space that the sample has.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

I just posted this on Nail Polish You're Wearing Right Now, but I figured I'd post it here as well, since it's relevant. Here are my Incoco Nail Appliques I received this month! (well, two of them at least lol)

I just posted in my blog about this month's box, if ya'll have a sec, please be sure to check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## grayc (Mar 13, 2013)

Very cute and original!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2013)

Whoo!  I just got my box (#1) on my primary account.  Birchbox, are you *serious*?  My second dual-phase eye makeup remover in two months (I'm stockpiling them), another sample of that macadamia hair oil that I already know I *love* (and this sample will last me for *ages*, especially since I've barely made a dent in the first sample bottle I received, and I believe I received that one in November), a nail file, an alcohol-based fruity -- but *natural* non-cloying fruit, unlike Juicy variations -- scent that I can miraculously wear (pretty much all of the alcohol-based scents I've attempted to try trigger headaches, but a handful of the ones from smaller companies like Tokyomilk and now this one are okay), *and* a bright red lipstick?  Best.  Birchbox.  *Ever*.  At least for me.  Seriously, the one lipstick color I was hoping to get, and I got it!  The hair masque would probably be amazing as well if my hair was in need of deep conditioning, but it's not, so that will probably go up for trade if I ever get around to updating that list.

(I'm a little... bemused by the fact that I received *two* dual-phase eye makeup removers on the same account in back-to-back months.  That seems like something their matching program would try to weed out.  But I love this box, and I'm stockpiling eye makeup remover samples -- and preferably dual-phase versions since I tend to rely heavily on waterproof eyeliner pencils, and dual-phase remover seems to work the best on those -- so I don't have to buy them, so I'm not complaining about it!)


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2013)

How do you know what box number you got?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 13, 2013)

> > I just got my box (box 30). Â Though there is little to no chance that I'll actually use it, I'm glad the eyeliner is full-sized. Â I love the Vasanti Brighten Up! and that pretty much makes the entire box worth it for me. Â I'm quite pleased that it arrived 2 days early.
> 
> 
> I love the vasanti also it's fabulous!


 I love the Vasanti as well. I bought the full-size after getting the sample last year. I have adult acne. The Vasanti is the 1 product that has made a huge difference in my skin, my whole face, not just where I have breakouts.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2013)

My box came today and it was the best box I have ever received in ten months of BB. The past few months have been lackluster at best but I stuck with them for the points. Now I'm considering a second account. Anyway, my box contained Benetint x2 (possibly by mistake?), Macadamia NO, Supergoop foils x2, Whish Shave, and as extras Macadamia Masque and the emery board. I already use the Macadamia Oil everyday and just opened a new bottle, plus I have two backups, all full size, but I'm sure I will use it all. I also have a full tub of the masque and a tub that's nearly full so I may trade the sample. I dont think it would be good for travel for me since there is enough for a few uses in that packet and its not an everyday conditioner. The oil was a generous size too, considering Macadamia makes a smaller bottle that's .34 oz I believe. Sorry for the rave but I love Macadamia NO and was excited to see it in BB, I think the people who have not tried it are really in for a treat.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2013)

As for the Clarisonic questions, (I know I'm a little late but I was avoiding the thread so I would not be spoiled) I've had mine for a year and half and I love it. I haven't used it recently bc I need new brush heads but I was hoping to get them if Seohora does another VIB Chic Week this year so I could save 15%, but since I stopped using it my skin does not look as good. I can't remember hearing anyone say they don't like it, other than when people used the wrong brush for their skin type. I use sensitive bc that's what mine came with and I was happy so I stuck with it even though I have normal skin, sometimes I use a scrub if I want a more abrasive wash and I have never had any irritation. I'm planning to get the set from Sephora with the 3 normal and 1 deep pore brush heads so I can try that as well.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As for the Clarisonic questions, (I know I'm a little late but I was avoiding the thread so I would not be spoiled) I've had mine for a year and half and I love it. I haven't used it recently bc I need new brush heads but I was hoping to get them if Seohora does another VIB Chic Week this year so I could save 15%, but since I stopped using it my skin does not look as good. I can't remember hearing anyone say they don't like it, other than when people used the wrong brush for their skin type. I use sensitive bc that's what mine came with and I was happy so I stuck with it even though I have normal skin, sometimes I use a scrub if I want a more abrasive wash and I have never had any irritation. I'm planning to get the set from Sephora with the 3 normal and 1 deep pore brush heads so I can try that as well.


 Thank you- I purchased it this evening and I'm very excited!!  Looking forward to amazing skin ;-)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 13, 2013)

You won't regret it! I've had mine since 2008 and it's the only thing that has stayed consistent in my skincare regimen. If I go a couple days without using it I can totally tell a difference (and not a good one) in how my skin looks and feels.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 13, 2013)

how often do you ladies use your clarsonic? i use mine every 3 days or so when i reapply my sunless tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how often do you ladies use your clarsonic? i use mine every 3 days or so when i reapply my sunless tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use mine day and night! Love it!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color is the eye liner? I am waiting on the same box.


I got mine today (2 days early..whoo hoo!!)  I received the eyeliner in Aisha.. a darker blue


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how often do you ladies use your clarsonic? i use mine every 3 days or so when i reapply my sunless tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I use mine once a day in the morning usually with a mild cleanser.  At night I use either mario badescu botanical facial gel or  shea terra rose hips black facial soap. I don't really have a routine so to speak, I just kinda go with how my skin feels and looks.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After finishing reviews for this month I'll have 200 points.
> 
> My dilemma: Get me some makeup OR gift myself a 3 month second sub?


 A three month sub will net you another 15 reviews, and 150 points.  its almost like it pays for itself...haha


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you use your points to pay for box gifting?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had tried it before and it doesn't work for me at all, my eyeshadow creases BADLY with it :S


Same here, almost as bad as if I had nothing on my lids, complete oil slick AND rubbed all my shadow into my creases.  I'm bummed with this box this month the only thing that made me happy was the hair band.  Sad.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 13, 2013)

omg you guys are making me want to get it like now lol! I have the money, I can buy it, but ahhhh  I dunnooooo


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can you use your points to pay for box gifting?


 Yep


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep


 Say what?!?!? That is so cool and exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 13, 2013)

I bought myself a gift sub with points and just renewed it so I get 3 boxes haha I share the goodies with my girlfriends!

i have the clarsonic brush head that came with the pink Mia...is that normal or sensitive?

i want to give the RosÃ© hips soap another chance but when I sampled it it smelled like cat pee to me lol


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 13, 2013)

Quick question: how do you review the products? Do you just find them and review them or some other way? I got a welcome box last month and I reviewed all the products but no points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 13, 2013)

This is going to sound dumb, but where do you enter a promo code when ordering? I swear I've looked all over the stupid checkout page and I can't find it. I have an anniversary code burning a hole in my pocket, lol.

Edited to add: never mind...I found it. I had to hit edit cart and then it popped up.


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how often do you ladies use your clarsonic? i use mine every 3 days or so when i reapply my sunless tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I use mine about once a week. Any more than that and it irritates my skin!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought myself a gift sub with points and just renewed it so I get 3 boxes haha I share the goodies with my girlfriends!
> 
> ...


 I have the bar and it smells like cigarette butts . I love my Mia and things are just not completely right without it now. Lotion does not do its job... I just could not imagine not using it.

I was disappointed that I got the BB Cream but I think I really like it. I was using my tiny Stila Convertible color mirror to apply and I thought it looked weird but then I looked at my mirror next to my bed and it looked really good. Like I was wearing nothing but my skin was really even.It is a bit reddish and it just toned it down slightly. I have to wear it longer another day but I may just have to buy it.

I also liked the dry shampoo. It gave my hair volume and evened it out, I had these weird waves going in a couple of spots from lounging around doing work on my laptop in bed.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought myself a gift sub with points and just renewed it so I get 3 boxes haha I share the goodies with my girlfriends!
> 
> ...


 It doesn't have the greatest smell, but you get used to it after a while.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I haven't actually replied like four times - my iPad isn't being particularly friendly tonight.
> 
> I received Tasha, a sort of dark teal. I swatched it and wasn't impressed, but I love my waterproof felt-tip eyeliners - a teal pencil is a bit out of my comfort zone.







 I wonder if we are all getting the same color, teal is out of my comfort zone as well but we'll see.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got mine today (2 days early..whoo hoo!!)  I received the eyeliner in Aisha.. a darker blue


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question: how do you review the products? Do you just find them and review them or some other way? I got a welcome box last month and I reviewed all the products but no points


 Are you reviewing from the box page?  If you click on the items you see under your current box it should give you the points.  Otherwise I would write or call them to see why you're not getting them.


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 14, 2013)

I used the blueberry shaving cream... It smelled like I was shaving my legs with blueberry muffin batter!  Which is not a bad thing - but it did make me hungry!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I didn't notice that I got a closer shave than I do when I just use soap, but I also need to change my razor blade, so I think it's MORE because of that.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 14, 2013)

Heres my box ladies! Got it yesterday but was dealing with a sick bf all night. Poor baby :/I at least I had some fun stuff to play with this morning...used the benefit primer on my eyes so will report tonight how it held up.



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude! My box #1 had the Maraschino Cherry lipstick, and I think this is the red I have been searching for! Not thrilled with the eye makeup remover, but that's compared to the LancÃ´me from last month, so I'll use the MAKE, although I won't buy it once I finally run out of eye makeup remover. I was already in love with the oil, so no surprise there. I might put the masque up for swap because I have many others already. I can actually wear the perfume, but it's already worn off, and I just applied it ten minutes ago. Overall, I think this is my best Birchbox ever. I'll most likely buy the lipstick, but I'm dragging my feet on that one because I tend to mull things like this for a while before finally deciding one way or another. Ready for Sample Society and ipsy now!


----------



## page5 (Mar 14, 2013)

My lipstick came in the very unflattering shade of "Putty". It turned my lips the same shade as my skin! It feels heavy to me so I won't be purchasing. One nice thing about the tiny sample size - I don't feel bad tossing it in the trash like I would with a full size item.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 14, 2013)

I box 1 and the maraschino cherry lipstick as well! Such a pretty color! It's teeny but cute and I'll be adding it to my work makeup bag for when I have to rush somewhere after work and need to look semi put together. This box has probably been the best one I've gotten and I've been subbed for over 1.5years.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 14, 2013)

I got my box yesterday. Don't know how to find out the numbers. But i got that shave cream. Oh man!! I hate that stuff!!! Made my legs feel so gross and sticky!! Really sticky!! I washed them six times and they still felt all sticky. Threw that bottle away soooooooooooo fast!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 14, 2013)

> I got my box yesterday. Don't know how to find out the numbers. But i got that shave cream. Oh man!! I hate that stuff!!! Made my legs feel so gross and sticky!! Really sticky!! I washed them six times and they still felt all sticky. Threw that bottle away soooooooooooo fast!!!!


 Sticky? Really? That's bizaaarre...hm...I wonder if you got a bad one? It totally made my legs smooth and soft from the shea butter!


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 14, 2013)

> Sticky? Really? That's bizaaarre...hm...I wonder if you got a bad one? It totally made my legs smooth and soft from the shea butter!


 Really?? Maybe mine was bad then... It smelled super yummy. But my legs have never felt so gross


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box yesterday. Don't know how to find out the numbers. But i got that shave cream. Oh man!! I hate that stuff!!! Made my legs feel so gross and sticky!! Really sticky!! I washed them six times and they still felt all sticky. Threw that bottle away soooooooooooo fast!!!!


 I felt the same way. It felt like there was a filmy residue left on my legs. I hated it.


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 14, 2013)

> I felt the same way. It felt like there was a filmy residue left on my legs. I hated it.


 Oh yay!!! Now I don't feel like I'm insane!! Wasn't it the weirdest filmy residue?? I swear my legs still feel icky


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I box 1 and the *maraschino cherry lipstick* as well! Such a pretty color! It's teeny but cute and I'll be adding it to my work makeup bag for when I have to rush somewhere after work and need to look semi put together. This box has probably been the best one I've gotten and I've been subbed for over 1.5years.


 


> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dude! My box #1 had the *Maraschino Cherry lipstick*, and I think this is the red I have been searching for! Not thrilled with the eye makeup remover, but that's compared to the LancÃ´me from last month, so I'll use the MAKE, although I won't buy it once I finally run out of eye makeup remover. I was already in love with the oil, so no surprise there. I might put the masque up for swap because I have many others already. I can actually wear the perfume, but it's already worn off, and I just applied it ten minutes ago.
> 
> Overall, I think this is my best Birchbox ever. I'll most likely buy the lipstick, but I'm dragging my feet on that one because I tend to mull things like this for a while before finally deciding one way or another. Ready for Sample Society and ipsy now!


 
Could one of you make a picture of what the* lipstick looks like on*?  I am absolutely going to purchase a MAKE lipstick, but I don't know what color yet!

I agree!  This was also probably my best BB ever too!  I've been subbed since November 2011.  I LOVED getting this box.


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use mine about once a week. Any more than that and it irritates my skin!


 I used to use my Clarisonic every other day, but my skin has started to get a lot of build up since the weather is changing, so I'm going back to every day use on it. I use it at night after I use a makeup wipe (if you use any Colorstay foundations, they will most likely stain the brush... grrrrr) and I use it in the shower. I just use it with my Cetaphil for normal to oily skin and then in the mornings, I use the Korres brightening cleanser. I had stopped using my Clarisonic for a while because I was trying out the African Black Soap and after two weeks, my generally OK skin (I usually have 1 or 2 active pimples on my face, unfortunately) was getting worse and worse. I've gone back to my Clarisonic nightly, I can just see a huge difference when I use it and I'm absolutely in love with it. Probably one of the best beauty purchases I've made in the last few years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just be advised, it is an investment and not just when you buy the Clarisonic itself. Brush heads are about $25 and you are supposed to replace them every three months, so unless you buy them in the multipacks, that's $100 a year for brush heads. Just a reminder about the upkeep cost of this AMAZING brush.


----------



## BagLady (Mar 14, 2013)

Just wanted to let you girls know that I tried the Marcella BB cream in golden glow today and I love it.  Not too thick or too runny and nice coverage. Hoping to get more through the trade thread and hoping it doesn't break me out.

Edit: changed from funny to runny.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 14, 2013)

> Oh yay!!! Now I don't feel like I'm insane!! Wasn't it the weirdest filmy residue?? I swear my legs still feel icky


 Could you be using too much? Shave lotions like this one require the use of much less product than your typical foaming shaving cream.


----------



## MarieS (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to let you girls know that I tried the Marcella BB cream in golden glow today and I love it.  Not too thick or too funny and nice coverage. Hoping to get more through the trade thread and hoping it doesn't break me out.


Totally concur.  I usually wear a light to medium shade and the sample is medium to dark.  That's not a problem since I just got back from a sunny vacation so it's just perfect.  So far the best BB that I've owned.

What is the current wait time on a subscription?  I have a friend who's been waiting over two months.  I know mine was less than a month but then timing is everything.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 14, 2013)

> Just wanted to let you girls know that I tried the Marcella BB cream in goldenÂ glowÂ today and I love it.Â  Not too thick or too funny and nice coverage. Hoping to get more through the trade thread and hoping it doesn't break me out.


 Me too! I'm so happy I got it in both my boxes this month! It has great overage and blends very nicely with my skin tone.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yay!!! Now I don't feel like I'm insane!! Wasn't it the weirdest filmy residue?? I swear my legs still feel icky


 It almost felt drying at first when I rinsed it off... but then I realized it was just something leftover on my skin. I use a lot of homemade body butters and whipped oils... nothing hes left me feeling that icky!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh darn and I was so looking forward to the Whish. I will try it in the morning and let you ladies know if I have the same results!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 14, 2013)

How do you know your box number? BB really stepped it up this month, I wonder if that's bc of the $12m.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A three month sub will net you another 15 reviews, and 150 points.  its almost like it pays for itself...haha


 Hmm... I hadn't thought about it that way. A very compelling argument!! Which is all the more difficult b/c last night I was more leaning towards the makeup but now I'm on the fence again!

I was thinking about getting the Eyeko liquid liner in black cuz my UD 24/7 pencil is down to a nub. And I _could_ use another face moisturizer as I'm all out of my go-to, but I do still have most of my Embryolisse sample from a month or two ago which I'm liking a lot. Right now I've got in my cart the Eyeko in black, the 30ml tube of Embryolisse,  and a pick two, which with the march 20% off coupon and points would come out to $5 and change. 

Or in order to do the 2nd sub now for $10, I could switch to a backup eyeliner I don't really like cuz it smudges too easily (and I have to be super vigilant about raccoon eyes), I could use up the Embryolisse for now, and the NUXE stuff I got in my last pick two (which I hate the smell of, but at least it helps my winter flaked skin) and then deal with getting another of my go-to moisturizers from Sephora in a week or so when I'm totally out.

I'm addicted to subs


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

Gorgeous! Great job coordinating colors, the accents look awesome!

Did the nail strips come in a little airtight foil pack like the Sally Hanson ones I've tried? I got that print of the Incoco in my box too, but haven't opened it up yet to see.

If it does come in the foil pack, just a heads up that you can't really "save the rest" for later since the strips will dry up and become brittle once you open the pack. I suppose if it comes in two separate packs for left and right hands, you could save the other unopened one for another round of accents. If it's a different kind of packing or strips, nevermind!

I found the SH strips to be kind of hard to apply with one hand. Like, hard to line up properly and the strip itself was a little flimsy when I took the backing off of it, so it kept wanting to wrinkle, or I'd get it centered up top by the cuticle but then when I went to press down it was skewed one way or the other so that my sidewalls were exposed.

Is the Incoco stuff any better to apply? 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm... I hadn't thought about it that way. A very compelling argument!! Which is all the more difficult b/c last night I was more leaning towards the makeup but now I'm on the fence again!
> ...


 I seriously couldn't recommend the Eyeko liquid liner any higher.  I have it in black and purple and wear it almost daily.  Embryolisse is on Hautelook right now, so you might as well get it from there ($19.50 for the larger tube) - it's cheaper if you get it on Hautelook than on Birchbox with the 20% off code.  They only have the larger size, but you save nearly $10.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I seriously couldn't recommend the Eyeko liquid liner any higher.  I have it in black and purple and wear it almost daily.  Embryolisse is on Hautelook right now, so you might as well get it from there ($19.50 for the larger tube) - it's cheaper if you get it on Hautelook than on Birchbox with the 20% off code.  They only have the larger size, but you save nearly $10.


 Haven't checked out Hautelook before, just heard about it on here mostly.  I like the Eyeko liner too, I got it in purple back in one of my first boxes and loved it but never really used it. The purple was dark enough that I could use it at work, but I had that UD pencil I was using. Now that I'm almost out, I can't seem to find that purple liner ANYWHERE. 

IF I can find the purple liner, I think I'll go for the 3 month sub and consider getting the Embryolisse through Hautelook. Any idea how long it'll be up there?


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't checked out Hautelook before, just heard about it on here mostly.  I like the Eyeko liner too, I got it in purple back in one of my first boxes and loved it but never really used it. The purple was dark enough that I could use it at work, but I had that UD pencil I was using. Now that I'm almost out, I can't seem to find that purple liner ANYWHERE.
> 
> IF I can find the purple liner, I think I'll go for the 3 month sub and consider getting the Embryolisse through Hautelook. Any idea how long it'll be up there?


I really like Hautelook BUT it takes foooorever to ship. Fair warning! If you don't need it right away it's no biggie but if you do...you might want to rethink it. It's going to be at least a few weeks before you receive anything you've ordered from HL.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't checked out Hautelook before, just heard about it on here mostly.  I like the Eyeko liner too, I got it in purple back in one of my first boxes and loved it but never really used it. The purple was dark enough that I could use it at work, but I had that UD pencil I was using. Now that I'm almost out, I can't seem to find that purple liner ANYWHERE.
> 
> IF I can find the purple liner, I think I'll go for the 3 month sub and consider getting the Embryolisse through Hautelook. Any idea how long it'll be up there?


 Just a warning, Hautelook takes FOREVER to ship and arrive.  

If it helps, I'm wearing the purple Eyeko eyeliner right now &amp; this is how it looks (in natural light):





You can't really tell it's purple unless you're really looking for it... with a flashlight... like an inch from my eyes.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 14, 2013)

> I seriously couldn't recommend the Eyeko liquid liner any higher. Â I have it in black and purple and wear it almost daily. Â Embryolisse is on Hautelook right now, so you might as well get it from there ($19.50 for the larger tube) - it's cheaper if you get it on Hautelook than on Birchbox with the 20% off code. Â They only have the larger size, but you save nearly $10.


 Yeah but shipping for hautelook is $8, so you really only are saving about $2. They actually cost the same if you order from bb with the 20% off code and pay the $5 shipping. But birchbox will actually ship it to you right away. I only order from hautelook if I am getting multiple items, and am truly saving a good amount of money.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah but shipping for hautelook is $8, so you really only are saving about $2. They actually cost the same if you order from bb with the 20% off code and pay the $5 shipping. But birchbox will actually ship it to you right away.
> 
> I only order from hautelook if I am getting multiple items, and am truly saving a good amount of money.


 Oh, right.  Shipping.  You may have just talked me out of ordering another tube of Embryolisse.  Thank you! Waiting for my The Balm order from Hautelook was positively maddening.  I didn't realize they were so slow and really was really eager to try Sexy Mama.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought HL shipping was $5.95 on cosmetics, it's discounted bc they are lighter. Does that only apply to makeup. My last order was in Feb and that's what I paid.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 14, 2013)

For whoever was looking for the urban decay eyeliner- they have free shipping on $25 or more and a new double ended eyeliner set that includes the delinquent (purple)


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, right.  Shipping.  You may have just talked me out of ordering another tube of Embryolisse.  Thank you! Waiting for my The Balm order from Hautelook was positively maddening.  I didn't realize they were so slow and really was really eager to try Sexy Mama.


 So the plot thickens! Thanks everyone for your input so far.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a questions. If I have $50.00 in the BB shop and what I want to buy comes to $26.00.  If I click use my points will it only use the amount in my cart or will I lose the full points amount?


----------



## Wida (Mar 14, 2013)

The will take $30 - they deduct points in multiples of 100 ($10).



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a questions. If I have $50.00 in the BB shop and what I want to buy comes to $26.00.  If I click use my points will it only use the amount in my cart or will I lose the full points amount?


 *edited because my wording was terrible


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The will take $30 - they deduct points in multiples of 100 ($10).
> 
> *edited because my wording was terrible


 oh okay, makes sense. THANK YOU!


----------



## wadedl (Mar 14, 2013)

I tried the Whish shave cream and was not impressed. It smelled liked children's vitamins to me. Specifically it reminds me of the scent of Smurfs vitamins from when I was a kid. The shaving cream did a good job but I did like the First Aid Beauty I received from Glossybox more.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't tried the Whish yet, I will tomorrow. I also like the First Aid Beauty from GB, I ordered the full size from Sephora a few months ago but they don't have it on the website anymore, only the travel/sample size. I need to use a lotion style shave cream bc I am really sensitive to razors and can't use the foam style. Before First Aid I was using BBW Shave the Day and it worked well for shaving, but when mixed with steam from the shower irritated my eyes.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the current wait time on a subscription?  I have a friend who's been waiting over two months.  I know mine was less than a month but then timing is everything.


 I was waitlisted for 6 days.  It seemed very quick to me.


----------



## kelley (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought HL shipping was $5.95 on cosmetics, it's discounted bc they are lighter. Does that only apply to makeup. My last order was in Feb and that's what I paid.


 I just ordered 2 more bottles of embryolisse &amp; yes, shipping was only $5.95.


----------



## JessP (Mar 14, 2013)

My shipping information _finally _became clickable.. though there isn't any information on the UPS MI site yet. Ugh.


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 14, 2013)

I finally have a tracking number, but it's not showing up as anything. Nor is it showing the package weight. Where will it show which box I am receiving?


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 14, 2013)

Any codes active for the shop? TIA!


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 14, 2013)

This isn't relevant to the March BB, but some of you ladies might find it interesting?

http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

Do you have to have a min of points to be able to use them? I can't see the option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 14, 2013)

The absolutely insane econometrician in me wants to make a regression to find the perfect profile/actions needed to get a "perfect", utility maximizing box. ...But I'm too lazy.



> This isn't relevant to the March BB, but some of you ladies might find it interesting? http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 14, 2013)

100/multiples of 100 for $10 worth of stuff.



> Do you have to have a min of points to be able to use them? I can't see the option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 14, 2013)

Just ordered

a full size Benefit Eye Cream/Benefit kit (skincare) + the 2 samples they add on.

Full price would of been $54.00 - 25% off + 400 points = FREE!


----------



## BagLady (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any codes active for the shop? TIA!


 there's a thread for BB codes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131515/birchbox-promo-codes/30

Seems March20 seems to work for 20% off.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there's a thread for BB codes.
> 
> ...


 Expires today: BBLOVE25 25% off


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Expires today: BBLOVE25 25% off


 not working for me D:


----------



## JC327 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered
> 
> ...


 That's a great deal, I love free lol.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have to have a min of points to be able to use them? I can't see the option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 At least 100 I'd assume to get that first $10 off. Did you click through to the choose method of payment yet? After entering all your coupons in cart view and clicking CHECKOUT, there should be a checkbox option to apply your points when you get to the payment section.

When I had points banked, it was there. The next order I made, I had less than 100 so the checkbox option wasn't there at all.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least 100 I'd assume to get that first $10 off. Did you click through to the choose method of payment yet? After entering all your coupons in cart view and clicking CHECKOUT, there should be a checkbox option to apply your points when you get to the payment section.
> 
> When I had points banked, it was there. The next order I made, I had less than 100 so the checkbox option wasn't there at all.


 yup fixed ^^ thanks XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 14, 2013)

> This isn't relevant to the March BB, but some of you ladies might find it interesting? http://unboxed.birchbox.com/2012/12/29/the-birchbox-problem/


 Wow. I must be the laziest nerd ever.


> The absolutely insane econometrician in me wants to make a regression to find the perfect profile/actions needed to get a "perfect", utility maximizing box. ...But I'm too lazy.


 If insomnia gets the best of me, I may do this... but that would probably take too much time.


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Expires today: BBLOVE25 25% off

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

not working for me D:

 

Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yup fixed ^^ thanks XD 

 

Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What did you get, did I miss it upthread?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 nothing yet, still thinking about getting a clarisonic XD


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 14, 2013)

I  have been back and forth about the clarisonic. Just about the time I get one I will see someone posy how it messed their face up and caused breakouts. Can you use any face wash with it? I use a lotion style face wash that requires no water except to rinse it off.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Expires today: BBLOVE25 25% off


 Wouldn't work for me either. I used the March20, though.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 14, 2013)

About the clarisonic....it is exfoliating your face everytime you use it and giving a deep clean. Yes you may break out because it's bringing all the gunk in your skin to the surface. I got the ulta brand facial brush recently and am experiencing a small breakout around my chin but it's giving me the deep clean I need.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 14, 2013)

You just gotta keep using it...but not over the breakout area!


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> About the clarisonic....it is exfoliating your face everytime you use it and giving a deep clean. Yes you may break out because it's bringing all the gunk in your skin to the surface. I got the ulta brand facial brush recently and am experiencing a small breakout around my chin but it's giving me the deep clean I need.


Thanks! I will probably break down and get it when I get a few more points saved.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 14, 2013)

After it's scenic voyage around northern Ohio, I got me box! (1)

I got the MAKE lippie in Maraschino Cherry...  Red is so scary to me!  I like it in one light, but in another against my pale skin it's just BLAM.  I'm going to give a go. It's cool toned and not too dark so if ever a red was going to look ok on my super fair super pinkish blueish skin, this is it. 

 
If only I were younger...or maybe just cooler...


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


----------



## Juno22 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


 Thank you!  That's an amazing price.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


 Along that line, I've been nuts about Atelier's Rose Anonyme and am waiting to accumulate all my points and use my 25% off at the sub's end for the bottle.  

Anywho... I stopped by their NY boutique and snagged another little sample so I can be certain.  Then I went to Sephora and got Cartier's newly launched Rose perfume and Bolvagari (am sure I spelled that wrong) to compare.  The Atelier SA let me know that they are having a special.

If you buy a 200ml ($195) they will comp you a 30ml.  So if you have a favorite you can have a travel size or get another scent for layering.

It's a good deal, but not on my budge right now...  But if anyone else is laden with cash and digs Atelier... there it is.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


 Just an extra tip - for orders under $15, there's a $2.99 shipping fee.  BUT, if you order 2 bottles (you can order up to 3 for yourself plus 2 as gifts), then shipping is free!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


 Thank's for sharing this! Definitely a steal!!


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone received the current Pack B from the Pick 2?

Quote: Pack B: Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray

It says it's the SPF20 Face but the picture shows Hydroactive microderm. Does anyone know which one it's supposed to be?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Has anyone received the current Pack B from the Pick 2? It says it's the SPF20 Face but the picture shows Hydroactive microderm. Does anyone know which one it's supposed to be?


 I'm going to guess it's the spf20 face . Last month a pack showed nuxe cleanser in the pic but in the text it said nuxe face cream. The face cream was the one that was sent out.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Wouldn't work for me either. I used the March20, though.


 I think the bblove25 code is an anniversary code &amp; that's why it's not working for you. I just got my "thank you keychain" for being a subscriber for over a year and then s couple days later got an email saying something like "by now you've gotten your keychain. .. here's 25% off coupon code to say thanks again" etc etc...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the bblove25 code is an anniversary code &amp; that's why it's not working for you. I just got my "thank you keychain" for being a subscriber for over a year and then s couple days later got an email saying something like "by now you've gotten your keychain. .. here's 25% off coupon code to say thanks again" etc etc...


 makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inlustro (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to guess it's the spf20 face . Last month a pack showed nuxe cleanser in the pic but in the text it said nuxe face cream. The face cream was the one that was sent out.


 In that case I hope it's the translucent and not one of the tinted ones. 



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the bblove25 code is an anniversary code &amp; that's why it's not working for you.


 Totally makes sense. I knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


 Thank you! I am all over this deal and took the advice of purchasing two bottles to get free shipping. 

I took advantage of my 400 points and 25% off anniversary coupon and scored the LQWID volumizing catalyst, Korane Dry shampoo, and 2 flavors of choco pods. Cost? Nada!

Good deals for me today. Love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inlustro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! Great job coordinating colors, the accents look awesome!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! It did appear to be in an airpocket packet....it seems. Regardless, I used the biggest size for my thumb and an in-between size for my ring finger, which left 5 left for each hand (they give you two extra, one extra tiny and one extra big, just in case your nails are bigger or smaller!) and so I'm giving the 10 strips I have left to my teenage friend who's tiny (unlike me with my man hands!) so she can use them soon and I won't have them lying around to dry out!

They were SUPER easy to apply and they still haven't peeled or torn, etc. and one of them I actually had to peel off, stick back on, peel off, stick back on cause I kept placing it crooked so I had a tiny bit of nail showing on the side and it's still on my nail like a champ! Even after taking off and on! Not a single wrinkle! I highly highly recommend Incoco


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  have been back and forth about the clarisonic. Just about the time I get one I will see someone posy how it messed their face up and caused breakouts. Can you use any face wash with it? I use a lotion style face wash that requires no water except to rinse it off.


I WILL cause you to break out for a short period of time, it's essentially, I guess for lack of a better term "detoxing" your skin. It's getting all that junk out of your pores. I have mean ol' cystic acne on my chin and it did get worse at first, but now that I use my clarisonic day/night religiously I have haven't had any acne at ALL for months! I recommend trying it and giving it some time!

I use two different face washes with it, a lotion type salicylic acne wash for day and fresh's soy cleanser at night.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an extra tip - for orders under $15, there's a $2.99 shipping fee.  BUT, if you order 2 bottles (you can order up to 3 for yourself plus 2 as gifts), then shipping is free!


 


> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey gals- Shea terra rose hips black soap on groupon goods for $8.99 for 4 ounce bottle-  a steal!!


 Thanks, girls! I bought two! What would my wallet do without you...oh yeah, be fatter, lol. 

I've been wanting to try this for a while...this seems like a fabulous way to do so.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the welcome box this month? This is what I'll be getting, and I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hehehe... anytime!


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 15, 2013)

It's saying I should get box 1...if it ever gets here. It's the shaving cream, Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream, the dry shampoo, Juicy La La, and the emery board. I was kind of hoping for a twistband. Oh well. Maybe next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 15, 2013)

> It's saying I should get box 1...if it ever gets here. It's the shaving cream,Â Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream , the dry shampoo, Juicy La La, and the emery board.Â I was kind of hoping for a twistband. Oh well. Maybe next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's not box 1. If you scroll down to your box history and hover over the picture, the actual number will show at the bottom of the screen, or you can scroll down and click the picture to see what that next URL is. Box 1 has:


Spoiler



two different macadamia oil products, MAKE eye makeup remover and lipstick, a perfume rollerball, and the nail file.


----------



## JessP (Mar 15, 2013)

Woohoo! My box page updated to Box 6! I hope my Incoco strips are the same as the ones pictured because I love how they turned out for katie danielle!



Spoiler



Excited to try the nail polish strips, shave cream, dry shampoo (even though I've heard mixed reviews). And I'm a Twistband fan so yay!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo! My box page updated to Box 6! I hope my Incoco strips are the same as the ones pictured because I love how they turned out for katie danielle!
> 
> Excited to try the nail polish strips, shave cream, dry shampoo (even though I've heard mixed reviews). And I'm a Twistband fan so yay!
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I WILL cause you to break out for a short period of time, it's essentially, I guess for lack of a better term "detoxing" your skin. It's getting all that junk out of your pores. I have mean ol' cystic acne on my chin and it did get worse at first, but now that I use my clarisonic day/night religiously I have haven't had any acne at ALL for months! I recommend trying it and giving it some time!
> ...


Thank you! I am going to take the plunge and get it.


----------



## zombielovrr (Mar 15, 2013)

My box finally updated and of course I am getting everything I didn't want. 

The Incoco, the twistband and the evologie. Ugh...I was so hoping for the MAKE items but oh well. 

Nail strips never work for me, the twistbands (as I've heard) are rather small and I have a large head and my acne is almost gone now. Looks like I will be starting my MakeupAlley swap account after all.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wouldn't work for me either. I used the March20, though.


 Maybe that was a one time only code. Sorry guys.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the Evologie blemish serum. It's clearing up my breakout right now- 2 days and I only have 1 left (although that's my fault for messing with it)

It is super strong smell of tea tree oil but I like the effectiveness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SJG1211 (Mar 15, 2013)

Enabler alert! So Sephora is doing 5 samples with an online purchase plus you can use 3STEPDRY as a code and get Clinique 3 step skin care for dry skin. (and i apologize if this is posted on the wrong board. But i love this message thread and you have all be so very helpful!)


----------



## diana16 (Mar 15, 2013)

My box is finally updated and I know I'll love everything


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SJG1211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler alert! So Sephora is doing 5 samples with an online purchase plus you can use 3STEPDRY as a code and get Clinique 3 step skin care for dry skin. (and i apologize if this is posted on the wrong board. But i love this message thread and you have all be so very helpful!)


 There is a sephora thread so if you are looking to spend some money, check it out. lol.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131177/sephora-active-codes/360#post_2033717

Thanks for posting this, though as there are so many threads on this board that you never know what you may find.


----------



## SJG1211 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a sephora thread so if you are looking to spend some money, check it out. lol.
> 
> ...


 Youre welcome!! and oh boy... maybe i dont need to check out that thread too!!! haha!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally updated and of course I am getting everything I didn't want.
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 15, 2013)

> I still have acne from time to time, but I took it off of both accounts' profiles because I wanted other products. Â I'm happy enough with my acne fighting regime.


 What products do you use, if you don't mind me asking? I get breakouts all the time on my chin, and my wedding is coming up in a couple months. I really want to have my acne under control before then. I have a rotating brush thingy from Ulta. I tried it for a few weeks, but it didn't really stop the breakouts. Has anyone liked any acne products in the Birchbox store? I have some points I could use if there is anything worth trying. I didn't get any of the acne stuff in my box even though it is marked on my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo! My box page updated to Box 6! I hope my Incoco strips are the same as the ones pictured because I love how they turned out for katie danielle!
> 
> Excited to try the nail polish strips, shave cream, dry shampoo (even though I've heard mixed reviews). And I'm a Twistband fan so yay!
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 15, 2013)

> My box is finally updated and I know I'll love everything
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just updated too. Same box. I'm decently happy with it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What products do you use, if you don't mind me asking? I get breakouts all the time on my chin, and my wedding is coming up in a couple months. I really want to have my acne under control before then.
> 
> ...


 
As a spot treatment I use Peter Thomas Roth Acne Spot and Area Treatment.  It's got sulpher, glycolic acid, salicylic acid and aloe.  That combination hasn't dried me out with me using it every night on problem spots and sometimes even in the morning, and it seems to work really well.

I wash my makeup off at night with a gentle, natural cleanser (Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face wash) and then slather on plenty of marula oil (or just use whatever very basic moisturizer you have).  I prefer oils to moisturizers since my skin is oily and it balances it out.  Oils like argan or marula shouldn't clog your pores.  

Once a week to every week and a half I do a 10-15 minute glycolic acid peel like Exfolikate or REN glycolactic mask at night (followed by more oil slathering to soothe/repair my skin while I sleep).  You could try the Vasanti.  I hear it works wonders.  I also like the Juice Beauty Full Strength Apple Peel.  It's really not harsh but gets the job done.  Then I wait a day or two to let my skin rest before I do some kind of a clay/mud mask like the WEI Golden Root Mud Mask or Clark's deep moisture or radiance mask.

As well as all of these things I try to eat 'clean' food, not much sugar at all, lots of fresh veggies and fruits, good fats like olive oil, coconut oil, avocado and nuts and I drink a (fluid) TON of water and decaffeinated green tea (4 cups a day).  I also don't put any silicones on my face because they tend to not let my skin breathe and end up breaking me out.  That means no foundation...  I just use concealer (Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal) on trouble areas when I need to.  To think I used to wear MAC Studio Fix!  Also, exercising 3-4 times a week will keep your skin renewing itself and detox your whole body through sweating.  

By the way, the idea of the 'rotating brush thingy' really, really freaks me out.  I know people swear by it, but I try to mess with my face as little as possible.  I find that less has ultimately been more in terms of my poor face.  I advise you to do the same thing since you're so close to your wedding!  Play with the brush thingy and whatever else you want after!
I put my explanation in a spoiler because it's so long!  Just breaking out on your chin?  Do you rest your chin on your hands ever?  That will definitely make your face break out along your jawline/chin zone.  If that's not the case, check out the spoiler!  I hope it helps.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 15, 2013)

So I got my box today and holy crap the Make samples are tiny!


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought HL shipping was $5.95 on cosmetics, it's discounted bc they are lighter. Does that only apply to makeup. My last order was in Feb and that's what I paid.


 I bought a crochet top from Hautelook a few days ago and the shipping was only $5.95.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> nothing yet, still thinking about getting a clarisonic XD


 Honestly, I would suggest getting the $25 brush from ULTA. I own it. It comes with a brush head and lotion buffer applicator head and works just fine. It really exfoliates and leaves my face super smooth, clean, and fresh. I just can't personally justify spending the outrageous price for the Clarisonic when it is the same exact mechanism as the ULTA brush. I think you would just be paying for the name brand if you chose Clarisonic.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woohoo! My box page updated to Box 6! I hope my Incoco strips are the same as the ones pictured because I love how they turned out for katie danielle!


 Hehe thanks! They were so much fun to apply! My only regret is that I underestimated the quality. I was so diappointed by the Nail Rocks I received in my Glossybox (which was my first experience with nail strips) that I didn't even take the time to remove the clear polish I had on or buff my nails before putting on the Incoco, so they didn't last long before chipping and peeling. I bet if I prepared my nails first they would still be going strong.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I would suggest getting the $25 brush from ULTA. I own it. It comes with a brush head and lotion buffer applicator head and works just fine. It really exfoliates and leaves my face super smooth, clean, and fresh. I just can't personally justify spending the outrageous price for the Clarisonic when it is the same exact mechanism as the ULTA brush. I think you would just be paying for the name brand if you chose Clarisonic.


 I have the same brush from Ulta. LOVE it. I bought this too cuz of the clarisonic hype. I just could NOT afford that. I feel it works really well.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Evologie blemish serum. It's clearing up my breakout right now- 2 days and I only have 1 left (although that's my fault for messing with it)
> 
> It is super strong smell of tea tree oil but I like the effectiveness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like it too. It definitely works for me and zaps my zits right away over night. I normally use straight tea tree oil on my acne, so I wasn't suprised that this worked even better.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I would suggest getting the $25 brush from ULTA. I own it. It comes with a brush head and lotion buffer applicator head and works just fine. It really exfoliates and leaves my face super smooth, clean, and fresh. I just can't personally justify spending the outrageous price for the Clarisonic when it is the same exact mechanism as the ULTA brush. I think you would just be paying for the name brand if you chose Clarisonic.


 Awww thanks for the advice, but:

Item Sku Qty  Subtotal *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Hydroactive Microderm &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray 4397 1 $10.00 *Clarisonic Mia Sonic Skin Cleansing System* *Color*
Pink 183757000988 1 $119.00 Subtotal $129.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, 3-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 3months20) -$33.80 Tax $6.66 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total*
*$91.86*


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww thanks for the advice, but:
> 
> ...


 Ohhh you already bought it. Why did they charge you tax???


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh man, the Shea Terra is sold out. I was curious about it and hoping to get it for cheap!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh you already bought it. Why did they charge you tax???


 I dunno O.O state of NY? Birchbox is technically from NY O.O


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, the Shea Terra is sold out. I was curious about it and hoping to get it for cheap!


 ofc it did -.-' the bf was going to buy it for us and didn't so I didn't get it ofc -.-...during black friday I missed out on the Purity deal cuz of him too -.-'


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 15, 2013)

That's some evil tax right there!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 15, 2013)

Box 25, this is the best box I have ever received in ten months of BB.  There were 2 packs of Supergoop and 2 Benetints, maybe that was by mistake.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's some evil tax right there!


 I know!!! D:


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 15, 2013)

For the Clarisonic vs ULTA brush, I do not own the ULTA version so I can't comment on that, but I do have the Olay version and it is not really comparable to the Clarisonic. The Olay brush is much better than just water and your hands but all it does is spin. Clarisonic has a patent on their sonic technology, it's like a vibration effect. I find it more effective at not only cleansing, but improving the condition of my skin. If you are just looking for something to wash your face with and do not want to splurge on the Clarisonic, then I think the alternative brushes are a good choice. I gave my Olay brush to my bf after I bought the Clarisonic, he likes it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's some evil tax right there!


----------



## cmannering (Mar 15, 2013)

How do you earn extra points? I mean how do you get to write reviews and such?


----------



## cmannering (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmannering* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you earn extra points? I mean how do you get to write reviews and such?


 

I figured it out. I'm such a ditz sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww thanks for the advice, but:
> 
> ...


 I got the same sample pack!!! Yay! (I did NOT buy a clarisonic though!  You have to let us know how you like it!)

Totally off topic, but I figured if anyone would appreciate these, it's my MUT peeps!  I went to Kohl's today and scored these shoes:


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally off topic, but I figured if anyone would appreciate these, it's my MUT peeps!  I went to Kohl's today and scored these shoes:


 um, stealing them from you!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same sample pack!!! Yay! (I did NOT buy a clarisonic though!  You have to let us know how you like it!)
> 
> Totally off topic, but I figured if anyone would appreciate these, it's my MUT peeps!  I went to Kohl's today and scored these shoes:


 I will definitely share and OMGIDIEHOTPINK!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 15, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As a spot treatment I use Peter Thomas Roth Acne Spot and Area Treatment. Â It's got sulpher, glycolic acid, salicylic acid and aloe. Â That combination hasn't dried me out with me using it every night on problem spots and sometimes even in the morning, and it seems to work really well. I wash my makeup off at night with a gentle, natural cleanser (Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face wash) and then slather on plenty of marula oil (or just use whatever very basic moisturizer you have). Â I prefer oils to moisturizers since my skin is oily and it balances it out. Â Oils like argan or marula shouldn't clog your pores. Â  Once a week to every week and a half I do a 10-15 minute glycolic acid peel like Exfolikate or REN glycolactic mask at nightÂ (followed by more oil slathering to soothe/repair my skin while I sleep). Â You could try the Vasanti. Â I hear it works wonders. Â I also like the Juice Beauty Full Strength Apple Peel. Â It's really not harsh but gets the job done. Â Then I wait a day or two to let my skin rest before I do some kind of a clay/mud mask like the WEI Golden Root Mud Mask or Clark's deep moisture or radiance mask. As well as all of these things I try to eat 'clean' food, not much sugar at all, lots of fresh veggies and fruits, good fats like olive oil, coconut oil, avocado and nuts and I drink a (fluid) TON of water and decaffeinated green tea (4 cups a day). Â I also don't put any silicones on my face because they tend to not let my skin breathe and end up breaking me out. Â That means no foundation... Â I just use concealer (Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal) on trouble areas when I need to. Â To think I used to wear MAC Studio Fix! Â Also, exercising 3-4 times a week will keep your skin renewing itself and detox your whole body through sweating. Â  By the way, the idea of the 'rotating brush thingy' really, really freaks me out. Â I know people swear by it, but I try to mess with my face as little as possible. Â I find that less has ultimately been more in terms of my poor face. Â I advise you to do the same thing since you're so close to your wedding! Â Play with the brush thingy and whatever else you want after!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I put my explanation in a spoiler because it's so long! Â Just breaking out on your chin? Â Do you rest your chin on your hands ever? Â That will definitely make your face break out along your jawline/chin zone. Â If that's not the case, check out the spoiler! Â I hope it helps. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WOW! Thanks so much for all the info! I am def going to take some of your advice. I'm already cleaning up my diet and exercising more so hopefully that helps clear things up. I know I need to drink more water too though. After you asked that question I realized I touch my chin A LOT. I am on the computer 8+ hours a day for work, and resting my chin on my hand is like my go-to position. I am goin to try to catch myself doing this now and break that habit hopefully.


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I dunno O.O state of NY? Birchbox is technically from NY O.O


 Dumb moment on my part. I'm from NH - we don't have sales tax so I never pay tax in stores or on online orders - and I always forget it's not like that everywhere.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW! Thanks so much for all the info! I am def going to take some of your advice. I'm already cleaning up my diet and exercising more so hopefully that helps clear things up. I know I need to drink more water too though.
> 
> ...


 Aha!  Then that should probably take care of it!  Touching your face will break you out for sure.  Glad we found the problem!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, this will help a lot.  I realized that I had a lot of acne along my jaw line and it was caused by this exact thing.  I have no problems now that I realized that I was causing it myself!



> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW! Thanks so much for all the info! I am def going to take some of your advice. I'm already cleaning up my diet and exercising more so hopefully that helps clear things up. I know I need to drink more water too though.
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> um, stealing them from you!!





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will definitely share and OMGIDIEHOTPINK!


 RIGHT???  I have been staring at them for over a month...  trying them on every time I go in.... Went in today and they were on clearance!  Yayz!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 15, 2013)

So my box page finally updated and I'm going to be getting box 34:

  

 


Madewell for Birchbox Nail Emery Board 
 



MAKE Dual-Phase Eye Makeup Remover
 



MAKE Silk Cream Lipstick
 



Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Shampoo
 



Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel



 
My feelings towards this box summed up in gif form:





It's not as awful as my January box (the one with ONE nail polish remover wipe and that god awful Aerie perfume), but still kind of meh. I won't use the dry shampoo or the eye makeup remover. The rest of the stuff will get used, but I really wanted the nail strips. I'm a little afraid of the shower gel, after reading the reviews of it on Birchbox's site. It apparently smells like an old lady?

Oh well, hopefully the lipstick will be a good color!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 15, 2013)

Just want to share:  I had a problem with something I ordered from Birchbox last week, so I called and spoke to Dana yesterday.  I was totally WOWED by the customer service I received.  Birchbox really stands behind what they sell.


----------



## Shatae (Mar 15, 2013)

So after being totally disappointed for the first time with my March BB, I broke down and spent 300 pt's to get a couple of things. 

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer*
681619700583 1 $24.00
*C.O. BIGELOW Ultra Mentha Lip Shine*
667523643994 1 $7.50
*Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod*
872629008008 1 $7.95
Subtotal $39.45
Shipping &amp; Handling $5.00
Discount (20% Off For You) -$7.89
300 reward points -$30.00
*Grand Total*
*$6.56*

I have almost used ALL of the Mary-Lou Manizer sample we got a few months ago and absolutely love it.  I'm interested to see how big the full size is.  I am addicted to lip stuff, but hate that my lips get so dried out.  I have been dying to try the Ultra Mentha and have heard nothing but good things about it.  Plus, chocopods, I mean, I need a couple of treats for Easter right?? 

Happy with my purchase.  Now on to figuring out what to do with the shaving cream, dry shampoo, nail appliques, and file that I got in this months box.  None of which I will use.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after being totally disappointed for the first time with my March BB, I broke down and spent 300 pt's to get a couple of things.
> 
> ...


 You sound like you got the same box as me, the dry shampoo, shaving cream and nail appliques are actually pretty interesting. Have you tried them yet?



I didn't think I'd like any of them at first!


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you ladies have a bronzer recomendation?

Ive heard good things about Hoola (Benefit) and Laguna (nars) but Im not sure.. I have a Too faced one ( the matte one made with cocoa powder) and its okay but i think i want something else...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb moment on my part. I'm from NH - we don't have sales tax so I never pay tax in stores or on online orders - and I always forget it's not like that everywhere.


 YOU DON'T HAVE SALE TAXES! ok need to move to NH like NOW!XD


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally received my box, but disappointed that the emery board was missing as I could use a new one. I emailed customer service as it was listed on my info card, but haven't heard anything. Anyone know how long it usually takes to get a response? I asked if they could mail me one, as it's available in the shop. My box was just okay, so I'm really hoping next month wows me.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno O.O state of NY? Birchbox is technically from NY O.O


 thats what my total was for the clarsonic too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i used the discount code and 100 points! Im really digging it.. I use it every couple days.. of course im not sure if its entirely worth it yet but i havent had any breakouts since I started using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW! Thanks so much for all the info! I am def going to take some of your advice. I'm already cleaning up my diet and exercising more so hopefully that helps clear things up. I know I need to drink more water too though.
> 
> ...


 Same here, I rest my hand on my chin ALL THE TIME and that's where I break out actually O.O gotta stop doing it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you ladies have a bronzer recomendation?
> 
> Ive heard good things about Hoola (Benefit) and Laguna (nars) but Im not sure.. I have a Too faced one ( the matte one made with cocoa powder) and its okay but i think i want something else...


 I have both the Benefit one and the Too Faced and I really like the Too Faced more


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats what my total was for the clarsonic too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i used the discount code and 100 points! Im really digging it.. I use it every couple days.. of course im not sure if its entirely worth it yet but i havent had any breakouts since I started using it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lmao it hurt the pocket a bit! XD I hope it works XD


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 15, 2013)

Curious, is there any real reason to get a clairsonic other than breakouts?  I'm not sure if I'd ever drop money on it--my skin looks better when I forget to wash it and I haven't had a zit in 10 years (This is sick, but I actually miss popping zits. I also take needles to blisters and pick scabs, I'm so gross).  I've got a lot of uneven skin though, is it any better than exfoliating? Does anyone with really sensitive skin use it?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but has anyone else seen the March boxes for BirchboxUK??? Not sure how much they pay, but the boxes are so nice. I saw boxes with 7 items on instagram. Even a Beauty Blender WITH the Blender Cleanser. Ugh!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but has anyone else seen the March boxes for BirchboxUK??? Not sure how much they pay, but the boxes are so nice. I saw boxes with 7 items on instagram. Even a Beauty Blender WITH the Blender Cleanser. Ugh!


it was discussed before, they pay more


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 16, 2013)

> it was discussed before, they pay more


 I'd pay more for those!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 16, 2013)

> I'd pay more for those!


yup basically what we all said XD


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the bblove25 code is an anniversary code &amp; that's why it's not working for you. I just got my "thank you keychain" for being a subscriber for over a year and then s couple days later got an email saying something like "by now you've gotten your keychain. .. here's 25% off coupon code to say thanks again" etc etc...


 I used it and I don't have an anniversary.  I ordered something on Wednesday night using the code and points for free and it's in my city already.  Now only if my clicky truck would show up that would be nice...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno O.O state of NY? Birchbox is technically from NY O.O


 I pay tax with BB and I'm in VA.  I think there are certain states that make you pay tax by law.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2013)

> YOU DON'T HAVE SALE TAXES! ok need to move to NH like NOW!XD


 No sales tax in Oregon, either, and we are legally prohibited from pumping our own gas. I always feel guilty in the middle of winter or a rainstorm when I sit in my warm and dry car instead of pumping my own gas (i spent most of my driving years in Seattle, where it's almost impossible to find even mini-serve nowadays), but, well, legally prohibited! Bummer, dude.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you ladies have a bronzer recomendation?
> 
> Ive heard good things about Hoola (Benefit) and Laguna (nars) but Im not sure.. I have a Too faced one ( the matte one made with cocoa powder) and its okay but i think i want something else...


 I got a deluxe size of a bronzer from Tarte called Park Avenue Princess at a Sephora event in Columbus Circle and I love it.  I'm pale (for a woman of color) and it gives my face life, lol.  I got it in July and I just hit pan this week. I think it's around $25 for the full sized.


----------



## Charity1217 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I would suggest getting the $25 brush from ULTA. I own it. It comes with a brush head and lotion buffer applicator head and works just fine. It really exfoliates and leaves my face super smooth, clean, and fresh. I just can't personally justify spending the outrageous price for the Clarisonic when it is the same exact mechanism as the ULTA brush. I think you would just be paying for the name brand if you chose Clarisonic.


I own both and they are not at all the same.  I used the cheaper brush for a year before breaking down and getting the Clarisonic.  I had a noticeable improvement in a week or two, my skin was smoother and my pores were not as big.  The technology is very different.  I love my Clarisonic and would happily buy another if it broke.


----------



## classybroad (Mar 16, 2013)

I got my box pretty happy with all the contents they only thing I have not tried yet is the eye makeup remover. Sorry I don't know how to do a spoiler on my phone


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious, is there any real reason to get a clairsonic other than breakouts?  I'm not sure if I'd ever drop money on it--my skin looks better when I forget to wash it and I haven't had a zit in 10 years (This is sick, but I actually miss popping zits. I also take needles to blisters and pick scabs, I'm so gross).  I've got a lot of uneven skin though, is it any better than exfoliating? Does anyone with really sensitive skin use it?


 I'm using it for my uneven skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't normally breakout, but during pregnancy my hormones were raging so I got a few. I have really sensitive skin and it does make my face red for an hour or so but that's why I use it before bed..my skin does look noticeably better in my eyes


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 16, 2013)

I can tell you not to try UD's naked flused if you are kinda pale like moi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love UD so I keep trying to use it and like it but alas, I always end up grossly streaky and orangey. The highlighter blush part of the palette however, are awesome. I've been using too faced chocolate soleil or another one by tarte which I can't recall right now.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

Embryolisse's metal tube is so frustrating. I don't know if you can tell, but mine has a tiny slit on it &amp; now the cream is leaking out. Would anyone happen to know of an effective way to patch it?


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my box, but disappointed that the emery board was missing as I could use a new one. I emailed customer service as it was listed on my info card, but haven't heard anything. Anyone know how long it usually takes to get a response? I asked if they could mail me one, as it's available in the shop. My box was just okay, so I'm really hoping next month wows me.


 Just got an email from customer service and they're mailing me a new emery board. Yea!


----------



## page5 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Embryolisse's metal tube is so frustrating. I don't know if you can tell, but mine has a tiny slit on it &amp; now the cream is leaking out. Would anyone happen to know of an effective way to patch it?


 If it were me I would empty the contents into another container. I keep a few empty sample containers around for this purpose. I also suggest that you let the mfr know, sounds like a poor design and they would likely be grateful for the feedback.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 16, 2013)

Duct Tape!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

> If it were me I would empty the contents into another container. I keep a few empty sample containers around for this purpose. I also suggest that you let the mfr know, sounds like a poor design and they would likely be grateful for the feedback.


 Thank you! I've been meaning to get the travel containers from Sephora for months. I also email the company - I didn't think of that.


----------



## Shatae (Mar 16, 2013)

I get my nails done (it's one of my vices) so I have no use for the nail sticky things.  My hair is really strange about not being washed, I've tried a few dry shampoos, they don't like my hair.  As for the shaving cream, I've never used shaving cream.  Water and a razor works just fine.  I'll either trade the stuff, or give it away.  Who knows.  I already  have a taker on the Nail Appliques.  Soooooo......what's in store for April???  Springy fun stuff I hope!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So after being totally disappointed for the first time with my March BB, I broke down and spent 300 pt's to get a couple of things.
> 
> ...


I have the full sized Mary-Lou Manizer and it is quite large, I was surprised by how big it was.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the full sized Mary-Lou Manizer and it is quite large, I was surprised by how big it was.


 Me too. I agree!


----------



## SamAsh (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dumb moment on my part. I'm from NH - we don't have sales tax so I never pay tax in stores or on online orders - and I always forget it's not like that everywhere.


 No sales tax in OR either! It's something I hate about going to other states haha.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally got my box. I tried the dry shampoo, and it REEKED of old lady. Not only that, but it did nothing for my hair other than turn it white. It went straight into the trash, unfortunately. I also think the shave cream smells like cough medicine, but I'll most likely use it anyway. My last hope for any redemption in this box are the Caldera foil packets of lotion. At least they all sound like they smell good. :/

Anyone else really annoyed by the Benefit concealer card not actually being a sample? The hell was up with that?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 16, 2013)

I felt like the benefit Fake Up card was a huuuge waste of paper.



> Finally got my box. I tried the dry shampoo, and it REEKED of old lady. Not only that, but it did nothing for my hair other than turn it white. It went straight into the trash, unfortunately. I also think the shave cream smells like cough medicine, but I'll most likely use it anyway. My last hope for any redemption in this box are the Caldera foil packets of lotion. At least they all sound like they smell good. :/ Anyone else really annoyed by the Benefit concealer card not actually being a sample? The hell was up with that?


----------



## Meshybelle (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box. I tried the dry shampoo, and it REEKED of old lady. Not only that, but it did nothing for my hair other than turn it white. It went straight into the trash, unfortunately. I also think the shave cream smells like cough medicine, but I'll most likely use it anyway. My last hope for any redemption in this box are the Caldera foil packets of lotion. At least they all sound like they smell good. :/
> 
> Anyone else really annoyed by the Benefit concealer card not actually being a sample? The hell was up with that?


 


> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I felt like the benefit Fake Up card was a huuuge waste of paper.


 That card was just plain stupid.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else really annoyed by the Benefit concealer card not actually being a sample? The hell was up with that?


 It got my hopes up


----------



## buch0245 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the full sized Mary-Lou Manizer and it is quite large, I was surprised by how big it was.


 The sample has lasted me so long and I have LOVED it, so I am wondering if I should use my bb points to purchase the full sized product.

What are the favorite products that people have purchased through the BB shop?? I can't make up my mind on what I want to buy!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2013)

> The sample has lasted me so long and I have LOVED it, so I am wondering if I should use my bb points to purchase the full sized product. What are the favorite products that people have purchased through the BB shop?? I can't make up my mind on what I want to buy!


 I have gotten hooked on the stila smudge sticks! Peacock is next on my list. And for days my hair needs lighter conditioning than an oil/serum provides, I love the Beauty Protector. Ourofluido is insanely popular around here, but I haven't bought it since I have more than a half dozen (I was counting them tonight, and I stopped when I hit seven) other hair oil/serum samples to get through before I can buy any, and what I have will probably last a year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 17, 2013)

I havent hit the pan yet on my sample and I use it 5 days a week since I got it a few months ago (November box??). I bought the Balm Jovi palette when it was the discovery dash and that has MLM in it. I feel like my supply will never end!



> The sample has lasted me so long and I have LOVED it, so I am wondering if I should use my bb points to purchase the full sized product. What are the favorite products that people have purchased through the BB shop?? I can't make up my mind on what I want to buy!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 17, 2013)

You could just wait until theBalm is on Hautelook again.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That card was just plain stupid.


You said a mouthful! I got all giddy and excited when I saw it, thinking "Oh! Gracious me! How AWESOME!" Pop the little flap open and was like....


----------



## denise89 (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving these months boxes! I am so amazed by the Evologie Intensive Blemish Serum I got in my box. It works instantly! I am always dealing with dark acne spots but right when I tried this serum it started to lighten right away! I am so glad they introduced me to this miracle product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also a little goes a long way, this sample will last me months. I have never tried a blemish serum that worked this fast, I am very satisfied.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *buch0245* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sample has lasted me so long and I have LOVED it, so I am wondering if I should use my bb points to purchase the full sized product.
> 
> What are the favorite products that people have purchased through the BB shop?? I can't make up my mind on what I want to buy!


 I love the Eyeko eyeliner!  I have it in purple, teal, and black.


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 17, 2013)

> Loving these months boxes! I am so amazed by the Evologie Intensive Blemish Serum I got in my box. It works instantly! I am always dealing with dark acne spots but right when I tried this serum it started to lighten right away! I am so glad they introduced me to this miracle product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also a little goes a long way, this sample will last me months. I have never tried a blemish serum that worked this fast, I am very satisfied.Â


I've been trying to decide on purchasing this. I have those dark acne spots every now and then! I'll take your post as a sign to go ahead and get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 17, 2013)

> I've been trying to decide on purchasing this. I have those dark acne spots every now and then! I'll take your post as a sign to go ahead and get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes the serum is awesome. I too used it on my acne spots and they have gone away after just a few days (and part of that was my fault for still messing with them). Smells a lot like tea tree oil I know some people hate the smell but that's my only warning.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 17, 2013)

So I tried the Bagnodoccia Body Gel and my god does it stink! It also doesn't lather up very well. What a shame, since it's a nice sample size and I travel for work often.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got back from a trip and my Birchbox was waiting.  I received Box 1, looking forward to trying everything out!  I'm happy with the sizes and the variety of items.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got back from a trip and my Birchbox was waiting.  I received Box 1, looking forward to trying everything out!  I'm happy with the sizes and the variety of items.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 17, 2013)

My first Birchbox is on its way to me and I can't say I'm too excited.  There were SO many products I was eager to try, and of course I got all the products I didn't want.  I got box 6: I've heard terrible things about the dry shampoo, I don't use shaving cream, I get my nails done so I don't think I'll put the emery board to use, and headbands never look good on me so overall, I'm pretty bummed for my first box.  :/  The only thing I will probably use is the nail strips.  Come on, April!!


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 17, 2013)

Got my box; the dermablend concealer is way, way too dark for my complexion, which is disappointing, but the formula seems nice! Good size sample, too.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

I was trying to reply to a post I think I hit the wrong button. Then I tried to cancel the post but that didn't work either. But this is for the lady who asked about what people have bought and liked.  I've purchased the Embryolisse cream. I really love it. My skin is combo and this does not make my skin oily. I also put a little on my grandbaby's face for a little dryness there . I also bought the Jouer Lip Enhancer. It's not really a lip plumper but makes the lips really soft and I love the little  bit of pink tint. I saved 20 dollars on this purchase between the free shipping and 100 points. Yesterday ordered Make lipstick in Flamingo( I didn't get a sample of this one but decided to order the full size anyway since I really wanted a new lip color).I also ordered the Color Club Nail Polish in He loves Me. I saved 16.60 between the twenty percent discount and free shipping and 100 points. I really love the shave cream I got in Blueberry. Normally I don't like fruit scents but this one is nice and leaves a soft floral lingering scent. Made my dry legs so soft. I will order the full size. My new favorite concealer the Dermablend Concealer. Will be ordering that too. I've been with Birchbox for 6 months. I  have not found any product I didn't like except the Juicy fragrances. I really love the Harvey Prince In Ageless. I actually ordered the sample size off their website which is not working now due to some problems the company is having. I'll probably order the full size from Birchbox.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

This is for the cute pink high heel post.  Super cute.Can I borrow those?LOL!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

One of the best purchases I've made. I've used several different kinds of cleansers with my Clarasonic.


----------



## Rachaface10 (Mar 17, 2013)

I finally opened my Birchbox and I am actually pretty happy with it. I just filmed a video about it and you guys should check it out. My page down below in my signature. I think this has been the first month in awhile where I am really happy with my box. I really hope they keep this up for me!

I was trying to look back through the pages to see what box number I actually have but I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2013)

OMG, still no clicky truck for me 



 When I added the info to my cart when I resubbed, they said it would ship by March 15th.  I tweeted birchbox about it and they gave me a link to my tracking, but that link was a generic UPS page. Ughhhh I just want my box or know what's in it already. 





Edit: Here's a screenshot of the link they gave me -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 17, 2013)

So I've had my birchbox for a few days now and I'm defintely a lot more pleased with it than I was in the beginning.  

I've been using the Marcelle BB cream for a few days now and it's been working great for that minimal coverage I was seeking--I hate wearing full foundation

Used the dry shampoo twice now and at first, I freaked out when my hair was all white at the roots but I flipped my hair over and rubbed the product in really well and it instantly pumped up dry, thick hair and eliminated any greasy issues I was having with my second day hair, so I'm super pleased with it!

I'm still kind of meh about the shaving cream but definitely feel like the bb cream and dry shampoo make it worth it for me this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 17, 2013)

How long does it usually take for you guys to get stuff when you buy it on the BB shop?


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it usually take for you guys to get stuff when you buy it on the BB shop?


Usually not very long. The only thing that took forever was the beauty protector and that was mostly b/c I got in right before they put it on backorder.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it usually take for you guys to get stuff when you buy it on the BB shop?


 Placed my order on the 13th, got it on the 16th!  Yay BB!

ETA:  The  "Pick Two Pack - Pack B: Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face &amp; TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray" actually contains the  Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Hydroactive Microderm.  

Both times I've ordered a Pick 2 pack, they've substituted the item I REALLY WANTED with something else.  Fast shipping? Yay! Sending the promised Pick 2 pack? Not so much.  But it's free, so I'll take it and move on!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 17, 2013)

> Placed my order on the 13th, got it on the 16th! Â Yay BB! ETA: Â The Â "Pick Two Pack -Â  Pack B:Â  Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face Â &amp;Â  TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray " actually contains theÂ Â  Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Hydroactive Microderm . Â  Both times I've ordered a Pick 2 pack, they've substituted the item I REALLY WANTED with something else. Â Fast shipping? Yay! Sending the promised Pick 2 pack? Not so much. Â But it's free, so I'll take it and move on!


 I was surprised to see the swap too, I wanted to try the other one. Not the end of the world but I actually logged on to see if I had misread it.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've had my birchbox for a few days now and I'm defintely a lot more pleased with it than I was in the beginning.
> 
> ...


I'm really liking the bb cream too. I've tried several samples of bb creams and this is the first one I've like well enough to consider buying a full size. I prefer my cheap Batiste dry shampoo, but I'll use the one I got in my box. I'm not super excited about the shaving cream or the lotion packets. I'll use the samples, but I won't be buying the full size items.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Placed my order on the 13th, got it on the 16th!  Yay BB!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually not very long. The only thing that took forever was the beauty protector and that was mostly b/c I got in right before they put it on backorder.


 I don't mind the stuff being replaced, I just picked w.e seemed best for me XD or bigger, I just need to get my stuff on the 25th, cuz I have to go back to Costa Rica then...soooo yeah lol


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anybody got their pick two pack Pack C: J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve &amp; Color Club Nail Polish in Wild Cactus? I was curious how big the foot repair salve is.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the bb cream too. I've tried several samples of bb creams and this is the first one I've like well enough to consider buying a full size. I prefer my cheap Batiste dry shampoo, but I'll use the one I got in my box. I'm not super excited about the shaving cream or the lotion packets. I'll use the samples, but I won't be buying the full size items.


 Completely agree with you!  Definitely leaning towards buying a full size of the BB cream, it gives a nice glow and I was pleasantly surprised how well it worked with my skin tone (medium-tan). 

Don't know if I'd buy a full size of the Serge Normant, since this is my first time using dry shampoo but really happy to use the large sample size up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 17, 2013)

> Has anybody got their pick two pack Pack C:Â J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair SalveÂ &amp;Â Color Club Nail Polish inÂ Wild Cactus? I was curious how big the foot repair salve is.


 I got the cuticle salve awhile back and it's a cute little circle tin and is .25oz. I seem to remember that the foot one was larger but I could be mistaken..


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 17, 2013)

I usually get my orders in 4 or 5 business days.


----------



## kd1234 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea*
> 
> 
> Has anybody got their pick two pack Pack C: J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve &amp; Color Club Nail Polish in Wild Cactus? I was curious how big the foot repair salve is.


 .25! Same size as the sample of the cuticle salve.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 18, 2013)

I really liked the dry shampoo actually! Although it made my hair a bit sticky ad rough, it took away any grease at the roots and gave me tons and tons of volume! I wouldn't spray it all over my hair next time, just the roots! I have 2 and will probably either get this one in full size Oscar bland I.

what are your guys fave nighttime moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for one


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2013)

> How long does it usually take for you guys to get stuff when you buy it on the BB shop?


 I ordered something on Thursday and received it by Saturday with regular shipping.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2013)

> I really liked the dry shampoo actually! Although it made my hair a bit sticky ad rough, it took away any grease at the roots and gave me tons and tons of volume! I wouldn't spray it all over my hair next time, just the roots! I have 2 and will probably either get this one in full size Oscar bland I. what are your guys fave nighttime moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for one


 I just use the tarte maracuja oil at night.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the dry shampoo actually! Although it made my hair a bit sticky ad rough, it took away any grease at the roots and gave me tons and tons of volume! I wouldn't spray it all over my hair next time, just the roots! I have 2 and will probably either get this one in full size Oscar bland I.
> 
> what are your guys fave nighttime moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for one


 Shea Terra Marula oil or Nighttime Nourishment!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 18, 2013)

Argan Oil for night time moisturizer is really good- I am currently using the Paula's Choice skincare line for oily skin. They have some awesome products!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 18, 2013)

> Has anybody got their pick two pack Pack C:Â J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair SalveÂ &amp;Â Color Club Nail Polish inÂ Wild Cactus? I was curious how big the foot repair salve is.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 18, 2013)

>


 thank you! This helped a lot. Generous but definitely a sample size.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it usually take for you guys to get stuff when you buy it on the BB shop?


 2-3 days once it ships.  I should think yours would arrive faster though, since you live in NY, right?



> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what are your guys fave nighttime moisturizer? I'm on the hunt for one


 I use Clinique's Turnaround Overnight Radiance Moisturizer.  It's a little pricey, but worth it.  I've been it every night since the beginning of the summer and I still have about a month's supply left in the container.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you! This helped a lot. Generous but definitely a sample size.


 No problem!  I'm glad it helped!  I don't know if this is normal, but about 1/3 of the contents are stuck to the lid.  The sample sizes in the Pick Two packs are quite generous this month.  I was particularly impressed with the pack that had the TIGI root boosting spray and Miracle Skin Transformer stuff.


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 18, 2013)

Initially I was pretty disappointed with my box, but I have to say I think the Evologie Blemish Serum is enough to make me be really happy. It smells kind of terrible, but oh my goodness, this stuff is like magic. (Though I did end up being really disappointed with the shaving cream, which was what I was most looking forward to.)


----------



## Beeyutifull (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Initially I was pretty disappointed with my box, but I have to say I think the Evologie Blemish Serum is enough to make me be really happy. It smells kind of terrible, but oh my goodness, this stuff is like magic. (Though I did end up being really disappointed with the shaving cream, which was what I was most looking forward to.)


 Yes the blemish serum is awesome. It does have a strong smell but wow does it work. I am so glad they sent it to me and right in the middle of a small breakout- it's like they knew I needed it


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2013)

oh god I'm so sad. I thought I'd love the whish. SMELLS TERRIBLE. I was gagging using it lol. I wonder if other scents smell better? Either way, I was happy to have it in my box otherwise I would've made the mistake of buying a full size out of curiosity.


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 18, 2013)

> Initially I was pretty disappointed with my box, but I have to say I think the Evologie Blemish Serum is enough to make me be really happy. It smells kind of terrible, but oh my goodness, this stuff is like magic. (Though I did end up being really disappointed with the shaving cream, which was what I was most looking forward to.)


 Man I've been hearing so many good reviews on this stuff. I was pretty disappointed to find out I wasn't getting a sample in my box. I did find on the Evologie website that they will send you a sample of the Intensive Blemish Serum plus a sample of the Stay Clear Cream for only $2.85 so I will still get to try it! Not a bad deal considering how expensive this stuff is!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No problem!  I'm glad it helped!  I don't know if this is normal, but about 1/3 of the contents are stuck to the lid.  The sample sizes in the Pick Two packs are quite generous this month.  I was particularly impressed with the pack that had the TIGI root boosting spray and Miracle Skin Transformer stuff.


 Agreed.  I was slightly miffed that they swapped out the Miracle Skin item, but the Tigi Your Highness is 2.5 oz and the Miracle Skin Microderm is .85 oz, so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Placed my order on the 13th, got it on the 16th! Â Yay BB! ETA: Â The Â "Pick Two Pack -Â  Pack B:Â  Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face Â &amp;Â  TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray " actually contains theÂ Â  Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Hydroactive Microderm . Â  Both times I've ordered a Pick 2 pack, they've substituted the item I REALLY WANTED with something else. Â Fast shipping? Yay! Sending the promised Pick 2 pack? Not so much. Â But it's free, so I'll take it and move on!


 I don't see it as a swap but a typo. That's the plus 2 pack I picked as well and it initially showed the microderm in the pic and the description said SPF face. They just fixed the description to match the picture and to what they were actually sending out. Last month I picked the nuxe and super smile plus 2 pack and it was the same thing - pic showed cleanser and the description said face cream. And that time the face cream was the one sent out and I don't know if they ever went back to fix the discrepancy.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I went away on a work retreat and my box was supposed to arrive on Friday. Got home and excitedly checked the mail and, you guessed it, no box! SHEESH!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I've been hearing so many good reviews on this stuff. I was pretty disappointed to find out I wasn't getting a sample in my box. I did find on the Evologie website that they will send you a sample of the Intensive Blemish Serum plus a sample of the Stay Clear Cream for only $2.85 so I will still get to try it! Not a bad deal considering how expensive this stuff is!


 Thanks for posting this...just ordered the sample set for my daughter.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not box 1.  If the url looks like this:
> ...


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 18, 2013)

> Man I've been hearing so many good reviews on this stuff. I was pretty disappointed to find out I wasn't getting a sample in my box. I did find on the Evologie website that they will send you a sample of the Intensive Blemish Serum plus a sample of the Stay Clear Cream for only $2.85 so I will still get to try it! Not a bad deal considering how expensive this stuff is!


 Thanks! I ordered it. I love it when I am surprised at a product. A year ago I got this tiny vial of Kiehls dark spot correction serum stuff and I was sooo not happy. I still have some product left and it really works to help fade blemish spots.


----------



## celiajuno (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh god I'm so sad. I thought I'd love the whish. SMELLS TERRIBLE. I was gagging using it lol. I wonder if other scents smell better? Either way, I was happy to have it in my box otherwise I would've made the mistake of buying a full size out of curiosity.


 I got the pomegranate scent in my August Birchbox and thought it smelled nice.


----------



## IffB (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I've been hearing so many good reviews on this stuff. I was pretty disappointed to find out I wasn't getting a sample in my box. I did find on the Evologie website that they will send you a sample of the Intensive Blemish Serum plus a sample of the Stay Clear Cream for only $2.85 so I will still get to try it! Not a bad deal considering how expensive this stuff is!


 Awesome info - thanks.  Always on the lookout for a miraculous acne treatment for my teen....


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 18, 2013)

Did they change shipping companies?  They responded to me and I have to look at my tracking info via Newgistics.  I didn't get a box last month so I was wondering if this is the new carrier and is it better than UPS MI Innovations?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered something on Thursday and received it by Saturday with regular shipping.
  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2-3 days once it ships.  I should think yours would arrive faster though, since you live in NY, right?

I use Clinique's Turnaround Overnight Radiance Moisturizer.  It's a little pricey, but worth it.  I've been it every night since the beginning of the summer and I still have about a month's supply left in the container.
Yup I'm upstate not NYC though, but still should get here fast, the girl told me it should ship on Friday, but I don't think it did D:


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 18, 2013)

I liked my box...the Serge Normant I already had, so I know how it is. The emery board will go to my grandma...I like the glass ones. The shave cream smells nice, so we shall see. I've heard mixed reviews about it. The CC Cream was a bit thick...dunno about it. It works well...it has disguised my redness, but it feels like cakey makeup. I prefer the regular ol' BB cream better, I think. It has an odd scent, as well...I can't quite figure out what it is. The Juicy Couture perfume...I must be the only person on Earth that it doesn't smell like fruit salad on. It's fairly musky on me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Initially I was pretty disappointed with my box, but I have to say I think the Evologie Blemish Serum is enough to make me be really happy. It smells kind of terrible, but oh my goodness, this stuff is like magic. (Though I did end up being really disappointed with the shaving cream, which was what I was most looking forward to.)
Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes the blemish serum is awesome. It does have a strong smell but wow does it work. I am so glad they sent it to me and right in the middle of a small breakout- it's like they knew I needed it 
I got mine from Evologie, so I tried it before I got my BB and I didn't really like it much, because it's the kind of product that doesn't sink into your skin, it kinda leaves a film and I used it in the morning. After all the raving I saw here, I gave it another shot, but this time I used it at night, I'm so glad I did, it does work and it doesn't hurt my skin when I use it!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

oh god I'm so sad. I thought I'd love the whish. SMELLS TERRIBLE. I was gagging using it lol. I wonder if other scents smell better? Either way, I was happy to have it in my box otherwise I would've made the mistake of buying a full size out of curiosity.

 
I thought I would love it too when I first got it, but then I smelled it directly and I'm extremely sensitive to some scents, this has the kind of scent I know would get me sick!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got mine from Evologie, so I tried it before I got my BB and I didn't really like it much, because it's the kind of product that doesn't sink into your skin, it kinda leaves a film and I used it in the morning. After all the raving I saw here, I gave it another shot, but this time I used it at night, I'm so glad I did, it does work and it doesn't hurt my skin when I use it!!


i agree with you here on the film residue. i decided to use the serum without a moisturizer on the blemish area and it did not have the residue build up.  i also used the cream that comes with it too and it did the same thing - i guess you just cant put any other product on the blemish area with the serum or it builds up. to me that seems stupid cause i moisturize like crazy day and night.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i agree with you here on the film residue. i decided to use the serum without a moisturizer on the blemish area and it did not have the residue build up.  i also used the cream that comes with it too and it did the same thing - i guess you just cant put any other product on the blemish area with the serum or it builds up. to me that seems stupid cause i moisturize like crazy day and night.


 My advice, is to use it right before bed, after applying you serum and moisturizer, just don't rub or touch the product where you apply it or it will rub off...it still works over your moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette (Mar 18, 2013)

Does the whish Bluberry smell like that wonka candy with the white sticks that you dip in powder to anyone else? No, just this wierdo.. okay.... I like it but obviously thats because I think it smells like candy.


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 18, 2013)

I tried the Whish today. The Blueberry smells so great. I love it. Did not care for the scummy dried soap feeling after using it. Bummer.

The Marcelle BB cream is actually  pretty nice. It is a shade darker than my face. If I manage to get a slight tan on my face this summer it may be perfect for that. If not i will just keep using my Skin79 and Missha.


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have gotten hooked on the stila smudge sticks! Peacock is next on my list. And for days my hair needs lighter conditioning than an oil/serum provides, I love the Beauty Protector. Ourofluido is insanely popular around here, but I haven't bought it since I have more than a half dozen (I was counting them tonight, and I stopped when I hit seven) other hair oil/serum samples to get through before I can buy any, and what I have will probably last a year.


 *late response* catching up on the thread - I absolutely LOVE the Peacock Stila smudge stick! I actually am wearing it right now, mine is getting low so I will be purchasing again soon. I'd like to try the other colors as well, but for now Peacock is my #1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 18, 2013)

> Does the whish Bluberry smell like that wonka candy with the white sticks that you dip in powder to anyone else? No, just this wierdo.. okay.... I like it but obviously thats because I think it smells like candy.


 Nope I think it smells like candy too!


----------



## Angelalh (Mar 18, 2013)

it smells exactly like candied blueberry popcorn to me


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 18, 2013)

I came home from vacation to find my Birchbox waiting for me. I have to say, I'm very pleased this month. It's definitely a return to more deluxe sized samples. The only packets in my box this month were the body lotion samples and there are 3. I'm more than okay with that. The February box was one of my all time worst, but this is one of my favorites.


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they change shipping companies?  They responded to me and I have to look at my tracking info via Newgistics.  I didn't get a box last month so I was wondering if this is the new carrier and is it better than UPS MI Innovations?


You had gifted yourself a sub, right?  I did, too, and mine was supposed to ship by the 15th, but it's the 19th with no tracking info on the website and no shipping email.  Lame.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine is also a (renewed) gift sub that was supposed to ship the 15th.

I do have a tracking number under my account info, but it has taken 4 days to leave NJ so far, lol.  I hope these boxes start showing up soon - I need a spoiler!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 19, 2013)

I got the MAKE primer and eye shadow. Was I the only one that was really surprised at how tiny they were?


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 19, 2013)

Just resubscribed to Birchbox this month--gotta say, this was probably one of my top 3 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love when sample subs introduce me to things I never knew I wanted haha. The Marcelle BB Cream was definitely my favorite!





1.* Macadamia Natural Oil - Healing Oil: *haven't tried it yet, but I've always wanted to try this brand! I recently ombre'd my hair so I'll take all the hair treatments I can get (I know, 3 years behind the times, I was just too chicken before haha).

2. *Marcelle - BB Cream:* Honestly, it was the weirdest thing _not_ smelling an overpoweringly fake fragrance on a BB cream or liquid foundation. It's a little shimmery, but so subtle you could probably still wear it on your whole face (though I probably won't). Love that this stuff is hypoallergenic, and not at all greasy! Seriously, it dries to like a powdery finish.

3. *Stella Cadente - Perfume: *not a fan, smells like a mix of granny perfume and cheap 80's stuff. I don't really like powdery perfumes.

4. *Supergoop Samples:* I like SPF samples, they're great if you're travelling light on a beach day and you need to re-apply.

5. *Macadamia Natural Oil *- Repair Masque: I love trying new hair masques, esp. since I just dyed my hair for the first time.

6. *Madewell *- Emery Board: Cute design, can't really go wrong with an emery board.


----------



## reet (Mar 19, 2013)

For some reason, I'm not on the Birchbox mailing list, so I didnt receive the Madewell coupon that was sent out last week. Would someone like to give me theirs if they don't plan on using it? Please and thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 19, 2013)

I got a gift sub this month. It said it was shipping around the 15th, and the site now shows that I should get it between the 20th and the 22nd. Mine was stuck in Indiana for 3 days instead of NJ.


----------



## page5 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just figured out why my hair has become so dry and lackluster. I've been trying out the Serge Normant dry shampoo as a volumizer. Seriously doesn't work for me.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 19, 2013)

> You had gifted yourself a sub, right?Â  I did, too, and mine was supposed to ship by the 15th, but it's the 19th with no tracking info on the website and no shipping email.Â  Lame.


 I had gifted myself one too with the same wxpected shipping date. No info up still, however, I arrived home today and it was waiting for me! I'm in NJ so I get my boxes super quickly- so there is hope and you may not get a tracking number before the box! It was worth the wait BTW I got make products and the box had 6 items. Fingers crossed you get your box soon.


----------



## artemis76 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the MAKE primer and eye shadow. Was I the only one that was really surprised at how tiny they were?


I got the lipstick (TINY) and the makeup remover, but the card inside the Make-branded bag had all 4 products listed which makes me wonder if they split them up to allow for more folks to get to try the Make product line?

And for the love, how many times can they possibly send me a dry shampoo? I will NOT use them, I have repeatedly left feedback that they are a waste of space in my box, and I can't even pass them on to a friend since no one I know will try this crap either so they just get thrown away

LOL yeah I know, first world problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 19, 2013)

yay yay yay: *Expected Delivery By:*

March 21, 2013 

Getting my clarisonic in 2 days woooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## page5 (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't mind the lipstick being so tiny . . . I didn't like the formula and I received an ugly brown color so I didn't feel bad tossing such a small sample


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay yay yay: *Expected Delivery By:*
> 
> ...






I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had gifted myself one too with the same wxpected shipping date. No info up still, however, I arrived home today and it was waiting for me! I'm in NJ so I get my boxes super quickly- so there is hope and you may not get a tracking number before the box!
> 
> It was worth the wait BTW I got make products and the box had 6 items. Fingers crossed you get your box soon.


 
Eye shadow or lipstick combo? Ooh, and what were the other 4 products?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 19, 2013)

I received the Make shadow and primer. Yes they were small, but they both have enough product in them to last for a while. At least they weren't single use samples on a card or a teeny packet. They don't have to be large to be worth it. Also, Make said via Instagram that 100,000 boxes would receive 2 samples each. So Make sent the bags that way, BB didn't split them.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 19, 2013)

> Eye shadow or lipstick combo? Ooh, and what were the other 4 products?Â


 Lipstick in ... Cherry red. I love the eye makeup remover- full disclosure I have never used one spefically for eyes. Yay for no more tearing eyes!


Spoiler



I received: another twistband... I'm actually a fan Juicy fragrance- no thanks Another whish shave cream Made well emery board I really wanted the dry shampoo in this box- I have crazy long color treated hair so I use them all the time and have yet to be wowed despite trying at least a dozen!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I so excited for me too! No, seriously, I've wanted one for the longest time D:


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lipstick in ... Cherry red. I love the eye makeup remover- full disclosure I have never used one spefically for eyes. Yay for no more tearing eyes!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You had gifted yourself a sub, right?  I did, too, and mine was supposed to ship by the 15th, but it's the 19th with no tracking info on the website and no shipping email.  Lame.


 Yes, ma'am.  If you direct message them on twitter (@birchboxops) or their facebook page with the email associated with the account, they'll give it to you.  I still have no clicky truck or know what's in my box yet but I know that's in my town and I should get it tomorrow.  I hope this helps.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 19, 2013)

this sounds reaally weird, but I actually found that cocoa powder works great as a dry shampoo. all the spray ones I've tried were nasty--they mostly did nothing except make my hair feel crunchy and smell weird.

the cocoa powder--probably because it's super finely milled-- helps absorb excess oil without making my hair feel gross. and since it's brown, it doesn't look like dandruff lol (I have black hair). I think the blond equivalent would be cornstarch, which is the main ingredient in most powder dry shampoos.



> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted the dry shampoo in this box- I have crazy long color treated hair so I use them all the time and have yet to be wowed despite trying at least a dozen!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting. How did you find out about the cocoa powder, did you just try it on a hunch? I'll have to try that.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 19, 2013)

So far this birchbox has been a bust for me. But I bought some of the Make eye makeup remover and can safely say that I'm glad I did. However, the shaving cream clogged my razor so bad I had to put on a new blade, and the dry shampoo made my hair sticky. Leaving me with a twistband, an emery board, and some nail decals. Oh box six. Your fifty points are your only reward.


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 19, 2013)

> this sounds reaally weird, but I actually found that cocoa powder works great as a dry shampoo. all the spray ones I've tried were nasty--they mostly did nothing except make my hair feel crunchy and smell weird. the cocoa powder--probably because it's super finely milled--Â helps absorb excess oil without making my hair feel gross. and since it's brown, it doesn't look like dandruff lol (I have black hair). I think the blond equivalent would be cornstarch, which is the main ingredient in most powder dry shampoos.


 I love cheap and more natural alternatives, thank you for the suggestions I'm going to give it a try tomorrow, ill report back with my findings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Mar 20, 2013)

For all the Clarisonic users: have you tried removing the outer brush head to use the smaller middle brush for deeper pore cleansing? http://community.qvc.com/forums/beauty-banter/topic/52649/clarisonicnew-tricks-thanks-to-a-poster-here.aspx


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello Birchbox ladies! I thought I would post this deal here since a lot of people have been exposed to this brand

$40 worth of Frownies Facial Patches (i think BB sent out the under eye ones?) for $19.99 on Groupon, free shipping

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-frownies-anti-aging-facial-patches


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 20, 2013)

Came home to a GIANT box today. I was confused. Turns out, it was from BB. The contents? My order of Make Eyeshadow (Great Lakes), Zoya Remove, and a sample pack (TIGI and Miracle Skin Transformer). I don't know why the box was so big. Obviously the polish remover wouldn't fit in their normal white order boxes, but they must not have mid size boxes. I'll have to post a picture of the size, because it was totally ridiculous for the contents.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to a GIANT box today. I was confused. Turns out, it was from BB. The contents? My order of Make Eyeshadow (Great Lakes), Zoya Remove, and a sample pack (TIGI and Miracle Skin Transformer). I don't know why the box was so big. Obviously the polish remover wouldn't fit in their normal white order boxes, but they must not have mid size boxes. I'll have to post a picture of the size, because it was totally ridiculous for the contents.


 Maybe my mother was doing the packaging. She always sends stuff in the craziest boxes, lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For all the Clarisonic users: have you tried removing the outer brush head to use the smaller middle brush for deeper pore cleansing?
> 
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/beauty-banter/topic/52649/clarisonicnew-tricks-thanks-to-a-poster-here.aspx


 I don't have mine yet, but I did know about this XD


----------



## barbyechick (Mar 20, 2013)

i finally got my box (#6)

even though i think it's one of the least exciting boxes this month i'm pretty happy. i like the sizes and appreciate the cute emery board. i'm just glad it came the day before i left on vacation 






wish the headband wasn't silver just bc it's harder to wear for me lol


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love cheap and more natural alternatives, thank you for the suggestions I'm going to give it a try tomorrow, ill report back with my findings


 I like the thought of the chocolate scent too...I might have to try this, thanks!


----------



## basementsong (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wanted the dry shampoo in this box- I have crazy long color treated hair so I use them all the time and have yet to be wowed despite trying at least a dozen!


 this is not a cheap suggestion, but I have to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Lu Lu Organics hair powder: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lulu-organics-lavender-clary-sage-hair-powder

_Every_ dry shampoo I've used (Psst, multiple different Suave formulas, the Serge Normant from this month's box, and so on...) have left my hair crunchy and UBER dry and all around gross. Some have also made my hair fall weird, making me want to wash it more. I want to grow my hair longer and I currently shampoo 5+ times a week b/c my hair can get really oily really fast (especially right at the roots) and it also makes it fall weird. The Lu Lu powder is the only one that refreshed my hair without making it feel weird or look weird! I'm currently saving up my points for it -- fortunately I'll hit the 300 mark after next month's box!


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 20, 2013)

just make sure you use pure baking cocoa powder, and not the stuff with sugar added lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. it helps to pat/rub it into your scalp and let it sit a few minute before shaking it out



> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the thought of the chocolate scent too...I might have to try this, thanks!


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this is not a cheap suggestion, but I have to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Lu Lu Organics hair powder: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lulu-organics-lavender-clary-sage-hair-powder
> ...


 I agree, best dry shampoo I've ever tried!! I am saving up points for it myself


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 20, 2013)

If you cut back on how often you shampoo, your hair will definitely get less greasy--your scalp produces more sebum in response to whatever's been stripped away. I used to wash my hair every day, and I couldn't stand my second-day hair. Now I just wear a shower cap and can get away with 3 days in between (I never use hair products though, if you use hairspray you should definitely wash frequently).

The main ingredient in the Lu Lu Organics is corn starch--lol if you could somehow find white clay, brown rice powder, and horsetail powder, you could DIY your own; granted, you'd have to wing the proportions.



> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this is not a cheap suggestion, but I have to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Lu Lu Organics hair powder: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lulu-organics-lavender-clary-sage-hair-powder
> ...


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally got my first "shipped" notice!  I was wondering if there is a way I can find out which box I am getting?  I don't see "Box Histoy" anywhere.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, best dry shampoo I've ever tried!! I am saving up points for it myself


 They have travel sized versions of the powder on Amazon for less than $10.  Same brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The main ingredient in the Lu Lu Organics is corn starch--lol if you could somehow find white clay, brown rice powder, and horsetail powder, you could DIY your own; granted, you'd have to wing the proportions.


 
Meh, I don't really have the money/patience to DIY it. The reason why I'm saving up points to get this is so I DON'T need to spend more money (besides shipping, ugh) since I don't really have the cash to drop on something like this right now.


----------



## mallomar (Mar 20, 2013)

You don't have any "Box History" until the 2nd month starts. I am really not sure how to figure out what your box number is during the first month. I couldn't figure mine out the first month either!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually, you do have a box history starting with your first box. And if it doesn't update to show one, you need to call them and have them manually update it, because that will allow you to review those products for points. To see your box history, log into your account and click the 'box' tab at the upper left side. After the box history has been updated you can figure out your box number by scrolling down on the Box page, and clicking the little box picture for that month. The last few numbers at the end of the URL on the next page after clicking the box is your box number.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

why is it not tomorrow yet? I want my Clarisonic!!!


----------



## mallomar (Mar 20, 2013)

I had no box history my first month but could still review for points by going to the "box" tab  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had no box history my first month but could still review for points by going to the "box" tab  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Meaning you had your 1st box products listed on your box page. Which is what I classify as 'box history' lol...just a mince of words.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 20, 2013)

I received both my Birchboxes, finally! They arrived 3-5 days after the shipping estimate, which has been happening the last few months. First box had the whish shave cream, incoco strips and I already forgot lol...but the second had the make eye shadow and primer, along with more whish shave cream. I am liking the shade, which is a matte greyish purple color..the minis are super cute!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 20, 2013)

My "box" page only has the message, "Your First Box is Shipping Soon!" It should be here tomorrow, though, so I guess it just hasn't  updated properly.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My "box" page only has the message, "Your First Box is Shipping Soon!" It should be here tomorrow, though, so I guess it just hasn't  updated properly.


That is exactly what mine says.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 20, 2013)

Sometimes it will update after a week or two, sometimes you have to call them and ask them to update it. Keep an eye on it and let them know if it doesn't! Also, the CSR reps are very inconsistent with whether or not you are 'allowed' to review the items in your first box for points. You are 'allowed' so if they tell you otherwise, politely let them know that you know plenty of people who were 'allowed' to review their first box for points, because that's BS.

I gifted my best friend a 3 month sub, she received her first box, her page did not update, she called them, they manually updated it, when they did, it was totally different items than she received, she called back, they then sent her a new box that contained the items her box history reflected, and she was able to review those items. So don't take no for an answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 20, 2013)

> why is it not tomorrow yet? I want my Clarisonic!!!


 I have delivery anticipation too, my new camera is being delivered tomorrow. I hope it gets here before I have to go to the library.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have delivery anticipation too, my new camera is being delivered tomorrow. I hope it gets here before I have to go to the library.


 I got a new camera this week too XD


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so excited for me too! No, seriously, I've wanted one for the longest time D:


 I hella wanted one too, then my bf got me one, an I never use it, another piece of technology banished to the forgotten pile with my kindle touch, ipad 1 and older ipod touch. ugh, and stupid me still thinks i need an ipad mini

My skin is worse when I go to sleep with a squeaky clean face so I never think about getting it that way.

I might be the only person who can sleep in makeup and not suffer any ill effects.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hella wanted one too, then my bf got me one, an I never use it, another piece of technology banished to the forgotten pile with my kindle touch, ipad 1 and older ipod touch. ugh, and stupid me still thinks i need an ipad mini
> 
> ...


 Just noticed that says: I so excited lol oh well I'm lol

even if I wouldn't get any ill effects from going to bed with makeup, I still wouldn't do it, personally, I think I'd get to face bad side effects in the long run XD


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have travel sized versions of the powder on Amazon for less than $10.  Same brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooohh thanks for the tip!! I love Amazon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My skin is worse when I go to sleep with a squeaky clean face so I never think about getting it that way.
> ...


 Nah, I'm the same way.  I think it's why my curiosity is so peaked about the Clairsonic, because I feel like I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooohh thanks for the tip!! I love Amazon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have my travel sized one for months and I still have tons of it left.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hella wanted one too, then my bf got me one, an I never use it, another piece of technology banished to the forgotten pile with my kindle touch, ipad 1 and older ipod touch. ugh, and stupid me still thinks i need an ipad mini


 I thought you got an ipad mini


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just noticed that says: I so excited lol oh well I'm lol
> 
> even if I wouldn't get any ill effects from going to bed with makeup, I still wouldn't do it, personally, I think I'd get to face bad side effects in the long run XD


 haha I SO ESCITED! thats why my best friend and I squeel all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been inspired to try and use it again. (and what I mean by squeaky clean is literally cleansing my face and then going to sleep right after, I wash my face in the shower every day once I am home for the night, but sometimes I don't sleep for hours after, so my face isn't generally super clean)

but on the nights I fall asleep with makeup on (you know... *those nights* where the fact you are sleeping in your own bed is a miracle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I always wake up with beautiful skin. I DON'T GET IT.



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nah, I'm the same way.  I think it's why my curiosity is so peaked about the Clairsonic, because I feel like I'm doing something wrong.


 Also my mom sleeps in her makeup every night, out of habit I guess? and she has amazing skin, maybe its a weird genetic quirk.



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you got an ipad mini


 I really wanted one and actually almost got it, but I just couldn't justify getting it as a gift when the old ipad is still functional. I do use it occasionally when I don't want to bring my macbook pro somewhere, but when I am sitting around the apartment, its hard to want to use anything but my laptop, seriously guys, retina display is amazing.

I actually ended up getting a couple small things (sigma precision eye kit, kate spade travel bag, and tiffany bracelet) and deferring the large gift for later (it has now been compounded with valentines day and third anniversary, and my 22nd birthday is fast approaching... sooo I am jonesing for a Balenciaga bag.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

Lol those nights XD well maybe you are just super lucky and have good skin XD mine's a witch, if I don't wash it before I go to bed I get small breakouts lol


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My "box" page only has the message, "Your First Box is Shipping Soon!" It should be here tomorrow, though, so I guess it just hasn't  updated properly.


 Mine was updated this morning!  I am getting benetint, whish, twist band, Elizabeth arden, emery board and Stella Cadente.  I must say I am super excited!  I wanted all of those things (not so much the Eliz. Arden only because I've never tried anything like that before)


----------



## shy32 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man I've been hearing so many good reviews on this stuff. I was pretty disappointed to find out I wasn't getting a sample in my box. I did find on the Evologie website that they will send you a sample of the Intensive Blemish Serum plus a sample of the Stay Clear Cream for only $2.85 so I will still get to try it! Not a bad deal considering how expensive this stuff is!


Thank you for the info, I just ordered too! I'll try anything to get rid of my zit scars


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe I'll order the Evologie too. My skin is clear other than the couple blemishes I get around my period. I wish I cold take the pill.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Did anyone else sign up for another box for April?

I did about the 11th and they finally shipped by other box (I wanted for sure to get another April box). I tracked it and to my surprise it is very light...maybe I will see some MAKE makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Doubt it thought since I would image they sent all of the MAKE out.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 21, 2013)

Can someone swatch their MAKE eyeshadow(s) and lipsticks?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2013)

My march bb finally got to my house.  I can't wait until I get off work to see what they give me.  It's totally a surprise and I hate surprises, lol.  It's my gift sub that I got using my own points.  Hopefully they won't send me any repeats. I sent the gift sub to my main account I closed in January.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My march bb finally got to my house.  I can't wait until I get off work to see what they give me.  It's totally a surprise and I hate surprises, lol.  It's my gift sub that I got using my own points.  Hopefully they won't send me any repeats. I sent the gift sub to my main account I closed in January.


 WOW!  That is crazy late!  Did they give you extra points?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my Clarisonic today, woot, I found something out, most Mias will come with a sensitive brush head, except for the grey one that comes with a normal one, just a heads up for when you need to replace yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I got my Clarisonic today, woot, I found something out, most Mias will come with a sensitive brush head, except for the grey one that comes with a normal one, just a heads up for when you need to replace yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Charge that baby up before you use it! I left mine on overnight after reading someone had issues from not charging it promptly the first time. I quit using mine for a while and just started again, with a normal brush head. Oddly enough, I like it better than the sensitive one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Charge that baby up before you use it! I left mine on overnight after reading someone had issues from not charging it promptly the first time. I quit using mine for a while and just started again, with a normal brush head. Oddly enough, I like it better than the sensitive one.


 I was so ready to use it, until I read the paper that said: charge for 24hrs, so it's sitting being charged right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gossmakeupartist said he broke out badly after using the deep cleansing one :S so afraid of changing brushes cuz of that, but we'll see how things go after I start using mine


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so ready to use it, until I read the paper that said: *charge for 24hrs*, so it's sitting being charged right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gossmakeupartist said he broke out badly after using the deep cleansing one :S so afraid of changing brushes cuz of that, but we'll see how things go after I start using mine


 That would drive me insane.  Don't they know that the first thing most people want to do when they get a new toy is to play with it?  RUDE!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I was so ready to use it, until I read the paper that said: charge for 24hrs, so it's sitting being charged right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gossmakeupartist said he broke out badly after using the deep cleansing one :S so afraid of changing brushes cuz of that, but we'll see how things go after I start using mine


 I thought the sensitive one would be perfect, but I broke out soooo bad over two months, maybe three. I just started up again and replaced the head. Also I'm only using it 3-5 times a week and not daily. Will work back up to daily use gradually.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would drive me insane.  Don't they know that the first thing most people want to do when they get a new toy is to play with it?  RUDE!


 IKR! it's torture!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the sensitive one would be perfect, but I broke out soooo bad over two months, maybe three. I just started up again and replaced the head. Also I'm only using it 3-5 times a week and not daily. Will work back up to daily use gradually.


 I think I will start with something like 3 times a week and see how that goes


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the sensitive one would be perfect, but I broke out soooo bad over two months, maybe three. I just started up again and replaced the head. Also I'm only using it 3-5 times a week and not daily. Will work back up to daily use gradually.


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I will start with something like 3 times a week and see how that goes


 
Allegedly all the breaking out that happens from your skin purging all the impurities as older layers are coming up to the surface.

However, I have no idea if that is a legitimate claim, or some clever marketing spin by the clarisonic people.


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on it. I'm considering getting one...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's what I've heard yeah and that's what I was told when I bought the Clinique cleanser I think or the Clarifying lotion, but the problem is not breaking out right away, is if you keep on breaking out, that's a problem


----------



## MrsMeow (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got my second BB (gifted 3 months to myself earlier this month).  My welcome box had Juicy Couture La La, a purple twistband headband, Whish shaving cream, an emery board, Make makeup remover, and Make lipstick (can't remember the color...dark red?).  I am so weird...I gifted myself a sub and am already regretting it a bit because I have so many darn samples!  I may have to make up a box to give to my SIL.  Or create a trade list.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I experienced a purging period when I started using the Peter Thomas Roth acne products.  This was the first time my skin had done that, but the stuff I use now works so much better than anything I've used in the past.  I don't know how true it is, but I believe the claim.


----------



## Aly89 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok so I finally get an invite to BB after about a month on the waitlist. I got notified my box shipped a few days ago -  when I click on 'box' it shows 5 items down in the bottom - is this what I am getting? If so, boy am I disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shaving cream - I never use shaving cream.

Headband - I never use/will use headbands

Blemish Cream - I was completely uninterested in skincare products and tried to make my profile reflect that - I guess I didn't. Perfectly happy with my cheapo sea salt and water.

Nail file

Nail strips

The two nail items are the only things I will use, and I don't think those are worth it &gt;&lt; I have infinity nail files.. I have an awesome crystal nail file that never needs to be replaced. So it's really just the "cute" factor. I may try one more box, but... sighhh.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 21, 2013)

The Clarisonic Deep Pore brush head is only meant to be used occasionally, like once a week or so, it's not suitable for everyday use.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Clarisonic Deep Pore brush head is only meant to be used occasionally, like once a week or so, it's not suitable for everyday use.


I actually use mine twice a day lol! It works great for me. I started with the Sensitive one that came with my Mia, then I switched after 2 weeks to the Deep Pore. I DID have a purging period, where I broke out a lot (mostly cystic acne on my chin, that's what/where I'm prone to). After about 3 weeks though, it went away and I haven't had it since! I also don't break out at all during my menstrual cycle like I used to. I've been using my Deep Pore brush for about....erm....3-4 months or so-ish.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW!  That is crazy late!  Did they give you extra points?


 I didn't rejoin until the 8th (my last pay day) so that's why my box was late.

I got the welcome box but it looked just like a March box.

It included the whish shaving cream (smells like flintstones vitamins for kids, lol), juicy couture la la (two juicy perfumes broke me out so far even though i like them =/), a mini make lipstick and eye makeup remover, a purple twistband, and the emery board. I'm very happy with this box.  If only they could update it so i can get points that would be nice because i'm about to do a benefit haul.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't rejoin until the 8th (my last pay day) so that's why my box was late.
> 
> ...


 I still don't have mine - gifted it to myself around the 1st or 2nd.  There was a huge wreck on the way from Jacksonville to Tampa (the route my boxes take) and it involved a truck carrying USPS stuff - both trucks burned.  Reports say the USPS only had mags and 3rd class stuff (ie junk mail) and no pkgs in that shipment - but my tracking hasn't updated in two days, after shipping on the 15th and finally leaving NJ on the 19th. Hopefully everyone is ok from the wreck. A bb sample box is really not a big deal when you think of the actual people involved in things like that.

However, if this is the welcome box for my gift sub, I'll be happy! I have dupes of the emery board, the shave cream, and the headband (from a different month, and I love them) - but I really wanted to try the eye makeup remover! And I might be one of the very few who didn't get a JC La La sample yet.  How'd that happen with 3 boxes? lol


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have mine - gifted it to myself around the 1st or 2nd.  There was a huge wreck on the way from Jacksonville to Tampa (the route my boxes take) and it involved a truck carrying USPS stuff - both trucks burned.  Reports say the USPS only had mags and 3rd class stuff (ie junk mail) and no pkgs in that shipment - but my tracking hasn't updated in two days, after shipping on the 15th and finally leaving NJ on the 19th. Hopefully everyone is ok from the wreck. A bb sample box is really not a big deal when you think of the actual people involved in things like that.
> 
> However, if this is the welcome box for my gift sub, I'll be happy! I have dupes of the emery board, the shave cream, and the headband (from a different month, and I love them) - but I really wanted to try the eye makeup remover! And I might be one of the very few who didn't get a JC La La sample yet.  How'd that happen with 3 boxes? lol


 Oh wow.  I hope that those usps workers are okay.  Did you contact bbx about this issue?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 22, 2013)

> I actually use mine twice a day lol! It works great for me. I started with the Sensitive one that came with my Mia, then I switched after 2 weeks to the Deep Pore. I DID have a purging period, where I broke out a lot (mostly cystic acne on my chin, that's what/where I'm prone to). After about 3 weeks though, it went away and I haven't had it since! I also don't break out at all during my menstrual cycle like I used to. I've been using my Deep Pore brush for about....erm....3-4 months or so-ish.


 Maybe I was thinking it can be used occasionally as a deep cleaning treatment. It probably depends on the size of your pores, most of mine are not visible without magnification so I was planning to get the 4 pack with 3 sensitive and 1 deep pore to use once a week. Now I can't remember where I got the idea of using it like that.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 22, 2013)

I almost died when I read I had to wait 24 hours for it to charge, I was soooo excited to use it lol it feels super weird/tickley on your nose the first few times too.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow.  I hope that those usps workers are okay.  Did you contact bbx about this issue?


 It was another semi that hit the USPS semi - then both caught fire - the interstate was shut down pretty much all day on that side and I think I read only one lane of the other side was open.  They are saying to still expect 20-30 minute delays in the morning (happened at around 6am this morning.)  BUT - I haven't seen any reports on the drivers so hopefully that's a good thing.

Nah - I've never had to contact BB about anything. Yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Even when my regular boxes were late, they were always on the ball with a credit or something for the trouble.

I'll give it a few more days, since it usually takes 7-8 days to get here normally, anyway.  

It just SEEMS longer for this one because I don't know what's in it! lol I hate that!!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was another semi that hit the USPS semi - then both caught fire - the interstate was shut down pretty much all day on that side and I think I read only one lane of the other side was open.  They are saying to still expect 20-30 minute delays in the morning (happened at around 6am this morning.)  BUT - I haven't seen any reports on the drivers so hopefully that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


 Wow. That's crazy. re: fire

I hear you on that.  This is the first time in a while that I've been surprised.  I just asked their twitter to manually update my account so I can review for points.  I'm close to getting 100 points.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I experienced a purging period when I started using the Peter Thomas Roth acne products.  This was the first time my skin had done that, but the stuff I use now works so much better than anything I've used in the past.  I don't know how true it is, but I believe the claim.


 Can I ask what you use now?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Depends, for some people its a purge. For others, like myself, it just doesn't work. I had mine for the full 3 months, used it at varying frequencies, waited for the breakouts to clear, and tried 3 different brush heads before I decided that people who say "oh you are just using the wrong brush head, clarisonic works for everyone" aren't always right.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Depends, for some people its a purge. For others, like myself, it just doesn't work. I had mine for the full 3 months, used it at varying frequencies, waited for the breakouts to clear, and tried 3 different brush heads before I decided that people who say "oh you are just using the wrong brush head, clarisonic works for everyone" aren't always right.


 My skin was actually way better over the two week period when I was hiking in the mountains...far, far away from my clarisonic and only using a wet bandana to wipe the grime off of my face.

I've tried using it so many different ways.  Once a day...once every other...etc, different brush heads, different cleansers...I've yet to find the perfect combination that works for me.  There are still small breakouts on my face.  And, I think, a lot of it also depends on what you eat/drink.  I am a complete lover of all the foods that wreck havoc on your skin.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My skin was actually way better over the two week period when I was hiking in the mountains...far, far away from my clarisonic and only using a wet bandana to wipe the grime off of my face.
> 
> I've tried using it so many different ways.  Once a day...once every other...etc, different brush heads, different cleansers...I've yet to find the perfect combination that works for me.  There are still small breakouts on my face.  And, I think, a lot of it also depends on what you eat/drink.  I am a complete lover of all the foods that wreck havoc on your skin.


 Yes nutrition plays a much larger role in your skins appearance, than the tool you use to clean your skin.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my second BB (gifted 3 months to myself earlier this month).  My welcome box had Juicy Couture La La, a purple twistband headband, Whish shaving cream, an emery board, Make makeup remover, and Make lipstick (can't remember the color...dark red?).  I am so weird...I gifted myself a sub and am already regretting it a bit because I have so many darn samples!  I may have to make up a box to give to my SIL.  Or create a trade list.


 This is the box I got today too! I am actually really excited about the headband and make products! For me, it was a very good box.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty bummed. My first box contains the nail strips (hate hate hate nail strips), twistband (I'll use it but won't reach for it that much), Whish (only thing I'm excited about), the acne serum stuff (might use it but probably won't), and of course the file which always come in handy!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Mar 22, 2013)

My bb was mostly skin care stuff but it's probably better cause I have a lot of makeup and the blemish serum (forget which brand it is) came in handy (and works btw).  I also got the bb glow sample and it's nice.  Happy with my box.  Really love the Nick Chavez color shampoo!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been subscribed to BB since August and am surprised that there are only four boxes I should not be receiving due to duplicates.  There are also twelve boxes that I shouldn't be getting due to those boxes including products that are the total opposite of my profile.  But we all know how that goes ;-)  I'd hope to get a box that includes six items since I only got a five item box last month.  But I already know my box is a lighter weight.
> 
> ...


 Just a note - I received Staniac in one of my early boxes and was NOT impressed.  Didn't blend or sit on my skin well at all and I have normal skin.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 22, 2013)

I ordered the sample of the blemish stuff directly from the company earlier this week and its here already! The samples are .23 oz each, very nice. It was easy to control the pump so that it only dispensed a little bit of product. Just applied it!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 22, 2013)

> I ordered the sample of the blemish stuff directly from the company earlier this week and its here already! The samples are .23 oz each, very nice. It was easy to control the pump so that it only dispensed a little bit of product. Just applied it!


 Did you order the free trial ? I don't think that's the normal sample size I think that's the travel size. But if that's what they're shipping I don't mind- I just ordered it!


----------



## shy32 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered the sample of the blemish stuff directly from the company earlier this week and its here already! The samples are .23 oz each, very nice. It was easy to control the pump so that it only dispensed a little bit of product. Just applied it!


Nice!




I know I was impressed because I got a shipping notice just a couple of hours after I ordered the samples. Can't wait to try, let us know how you like it .


----------



## saidfreeze (Mar 22, 2013)

What's everyone's opinion on the blemish serum? I've been using it for awhile, since I got it in my glossy box last month. It's effective for getting ride of any pimples I've had. I get the occasional pimple.. Nothing too serious. However I was hoping for better results with lightening dark spots. Since I have two decent sized samples I probably won't repurchase atleast for a long time. Anyone have any suggestions for a dark spot treatment? I have two spots on my cheek that I can't seem to lighten to where I feel I don't need to wear concealer.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been subscribed to BB since August and am surprised that there are only four boxes I should not be receiving due to duplicates.  There are also twelve boxes that I shouldn't be getting due to those boxes including products that are the total opposite of my profile.  But we all know how that goes ;-)  I'd hope to get a box that includes six items since I only got a five item box last month.  But I already know my box is a lighter weight.
> 
> ...


 I have Stainiac and find that Benetint and Posietint last way longer and blend better.  If you're using Benetint as a cheek stain, I find it easier to apply with my fingers - I put a swipe on my middle finger and use my middle and ring fingers to blend it into my cheeks.  I have to use about twice as much as I use on my lips, but it blends very nicely for me.  I'm sure Birchbox will sample Hot Mama again, but I've been waiting for a Stainiac sample since September.  I have Prom Queen and want to try Homecoming Queen.  I don't know why though.  I can't get it to last longer than 4 or 5 hours on my lips - and that's without eating or drinking anything and, during those 4-5 hours, the color isn't too even.  When it starts to wear off, it looks like I'm only wearing poorly-applied lip liner.  I honestly wouldn't recommend Stainiac unless you're willing to reapply it and be super careful.  I guess I want to try Homecoming Queen (and maybe Beauty Queen) because I love lip stains and, like Pokemon, I "gotta catch 'em all."  Benetint and Posietint, on the other hand, last all day for me - with eating, drinking, etc.  I apply it around 6.30am and it still looks fantastic at 8pm.

I received Hot Mama in a trade.  I'm glad I didn't buy the full-sized one.  It's too warm and has a lot of gold shimmer.  It just doesn't work for me.  I'm sure Birchbox will send out more Hot Mama samples though.  It seems to be pretty popular.

Has Birchbox ever sent out Nars samples?  I've heard a lot about Orgasm and want to try it - just not enough to go to the mall and see if my local Sephora.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 23, 2013)

> Did you order the free trial ? I don't think that's the normal sample size I think that's the travel size. But if that's what they're shipping I don't mind- I just ordered it!


 Yes,the one where you pay just under three bucks for shipping.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 23, 2013)

> Has Birchbox ever sent out Nars samples? Â I've heard a lot about Orgasm and want to try it - just not enough to go to the mall and see if my local Sephora.


 I got a sample of The Multiple in South Beach as well as Illuminator in Orgasm in my first few Birchboxes. But that was well over 2 years ago. I haven't seen any Nars samples since.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Stainiac and find that Benetint and Posietint last way longer and blend better.  If you're using Benetint as a cheek stain, I find it easier to apply with my fingers - I put a swipe on my middle finger and use my middle and ring fingers to blend it into my cheeks.  I have to use about twice as much as I use on my lips, but it blends very nicely for me.  I'm sure Birchbox will sample Hot Mama again, but I've been waiting for a Stainiac sample since September.  I have Prom Queen and want to try Homecoming Queen.  I don't know why though.  I can't get it to last longer than 4 or 5 hours on my lips - and that's without eating or drinking anything and, during those 4-5 hours, the color isn't too even.  When it starts to wear off, it looks like I'm only wearing poorly-applied lip liner.  I honestly wouldn't recommend Stainiac unless you're willing to reapply it and be super careful.  I guess I want to try Homecoming Queen (and maybe Beauty Queen) because I love lip stains and, like Pokemon, I "gotta catch 'em all."  Benetint and Posietint, on the other hand, last all day for me - with eating, drinking, etc.  I apply it around 6.30am and it still looks fantastic at 8pm.
> 
> ...


Orgasm is a pretty universally flattering shade and very popular, the price is pretty steep for blush but it's been my go to blush for years.  I think you'd be satisfied with it, I love NARS products.  Their eyeshadow base is also the best I've ever found.  The only samples of NARS I've seen have come from my Sephora online orders.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't rejoin until the 8th (my last pay day) so that's why my box was late.
> 
> ...


 Got the same welcome box today for my gift sub. Yay! 

I cannot pull off that red lipstick, but I know someone who can.  I really like the eye makeup remover, too.

Now on to April!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my March box and so far no tracking update  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just rejoined.  I guess I will get the April box?  I cancelled my subscription in October because my budget was too tight.  I know BB is a hit or miss, but for $10 a month, I really can't complain too much.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 23, 2013)

> I just rejoined. Â I guess I will get the April box? Â I cancelled my subscription in October because my budget was too tight. Â I know BB is a hit or miss, but for $10 a month, I really can't complain too much.


 Yes. It normally tells you the shipping date when you add the sub to your cart.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 23, 2013)

> I just rejoined. Â I guess I will get the April box? Â I cancelled my subscription in October because my budget was too tight. Â I know BB is a hit or miss, but for $10 a month, I really can't complain too much.


 Yes. It normally tells you the shipping date when you add the sub to your cart.


----------



## dotybird (Mar 23, 2013)

> I received Hot Mama in a trade. Â I'm glad I didn't buy the full-sized one. Â It's too warm and has a lot of gold shimmer. Â It just doesn't work for me. Â I'm sure Birchbox will send out more Hot Mama samples though. Â It seems to be pretty popular. Has Birchbox ever sent out Nars samples? Â I've heard a lot about Orgasm and want to try it - just not enough to go to the mall and see if my local Sephora.


 Hmmm... if you didn't love Hot Mama, I'm not sure you will like Nars' Orgasm. Many people think they are quite similar. If you do a google search, you will find many comparisons. Orgasm is supposed to be a universally flattering color but it does nothing for me. I have a medium-tan complexion, and it just doesn't show up on me.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm... if you didn't love Hot Mama, I'm not sure you will like Nars' Orgasm. Many people think they are quite similar. If you do a google search, you will find many comparisons.
> 
> Orgasm is supposed to be a universally flattering color but it does nothing for me. I have a medium-tan complexion, and it just doesn't show up on me.


 Orgasm didn't work for me, I ended up getting torrid. To me torrid is like a more intense version of orgasm and I love it.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Yes. It normally tells you the shipping date when you add the sub to your cart.


 Thanks! I believe it said April 10.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 24, 2013)

Orgasm didn't look good on me either! I picked up Dolce Vita per sephora associate's suggestion but I just realized that I never use it and opt for other blushes. Meh.



> Orgasm didn't work for me, I ended up getting torrid. To me torrid is like a more intense version of orgasm and I love it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orgasm didn't look good on me either! I picked up Dolce Vita per sephora associate's suggestion but I just realized that I never use it and opt for other blushes. Meh.


 I've never worn Orgasm, but I did get Hot Mama in a past Birchbox.  I loved it at first, but now the gold shimmer in it is starting to annoy me.  My new fave is the Cuty Peach blush from the January Starlooks box, it's perfect for Spring!

(By the way, I used the Amika Hair Mask to deep condition my hair this morning, then sprayed in Beauty Protector before I blow-dried and my hair smells AMAZING.  Just thought I'd share 




)


----------



## Ashitude (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never worn Orgasm, but I did get Hot Mama in a past Birchbox.  I loved it at first, but now the gold shimmer in it is starting to annoy me.  My new fave is the Cuty Peach blush from the January Starlooks box, it's perfect for Spring!
> 
> ...


 I know so many people love Hot Mama so I felt like maybe I was crazy. I like the color, its the weird goldish shimmer I do not like.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never worn Orgasm, but I did get Hot Mama in a past Birchbox.  I loved it at first, but now the gold shimmer in it is starting to annoy me.  My new fave is the Cuty Peach blush from the January Starlooks box, it's perfect for Spring!
> 
> ...


 In the swatches I saw, I totally didn't see the gold glitter.  Of course, all I saw was the cute packaging and that it was a blush.  



 



  I saw the blush from the January Starlooks box.  It looks really nice!

I've had the Amika hair mask I received a few months ago just sitting on the counter next to my shower.  I've been a little paranoid about what I put in my hair since I got my keratin treatment in August.  It cost $400, but I haven't had to get it redone - I've been using the recommended conditioner (which adds keratin into your hair), use a keratin infusion at least once a week (it's kinda like touching up your roots when you dye your hair), and have contacted companies whose hair products I use to make sure they're totally safe (if it didn't say "sulfate-free" and "sodium-free" on the bottle).  The little packet the Amika hair mask came in is so adorable, I almost don't want to use it.  I try to use Beauty Protector as little as possible because it has sodium in it.  It is pretty good at getting rid of tangles though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know so many people love Hot Mama so I felt like maybe I was crazy. I like the color, its the weird goldish shimmer I do not like.


 Exactly!



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the swatches I saw, I totally didn't see the gold glitter.  Of course, all I saw was the cute packaging and that it was a blush.
> 
> ...


 That is one hefty hair investment!  You should absolutely protect it!  I just use regular stuff on my hair, so the sulfates and sodium don't worry me too much.  And the Beauty Protector is my favorite thing lately!  I love how soft and frizz-free my hair is now.  I just had never used the Amika and the Protector together, and I love how they smell together!  They're both awesome on their own, but I'm sitting here smelling my hair like a crazy person.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orgasm didn't look good on me either! I picked up Dolce Vita per sephora associate's suggestion but I just realized that I never use it and opt for other blushes. Meh.


 I think you would love torrid it was beautiful on me and a little goes a long way. Also it looks great in pics.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never worn Orgasm, but I did get Hot Mama in a past Birchbox.  I loved it at first, but now the gold shimmer in it is starting to annoy me.  My new fave is the Cuty Peach blush from the January Starlooks box, it's perfect for Spring!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tip, I have to try these two together once my beauty protector comes in.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> That is one hefty hair investment!  You should absolutely protect it!  I just use regular stuff on my hair, so the sulfates and sodium don't worry me too much.  And the Beauty Protector is my favorite thing lately!  I love how soft and frizz-free my hair is now.  I just had never used the Amika and the Protector together, and I love how they smell together!  They're both awesome on their own, but I'm sitting here smelling my hair like a crazy person.






 I thought I was the only one that smelled my hair. I have this kms curl crÃ¨me  that smells just like orange sorbet and I walk around smelling my hair right after I use it.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I believe it said April 10.


 Yup, it did!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 26, 2013)

Got my first box today. I'm actually shocked that the twistband ended up being my favorite item. I was excited for the Whish but there really wasn't a scent to it for me. I had convinced myself it would smell like Fruity Pebbles, darn high hopes.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my first box today. I'm actually shocked that the twistband ended up being my favorite item. I was excited for the Whish but there really wasn't a scent to it for me. I had convinced myself it would smell like Fruity Pebbles, darn high hopes.


There wasn't a scent? Mine smelled so strong it cut through the fog (and ridiculous congestion) of the flu.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 26, 2013)

It is very very very faint.


----------



## girlwithclass (Mar 26, 2013)

When I tried out my Whish sample.. the smell was just awful. I was imagining fresh picked blueberries but instead it reminded me of the smell of the 'popcorn' flavored jelly belly candies. Whish made me wish I had never received that sample...


----------



## Wida (Mar 26, 2013)

My Whish was highly scented too.  I didn't mind the smell, but it was a terrible shave cream.  It dried my legs out really bad and didn't provide a comfortable shave.  I've had a better shave with just water and even then my legs didn't get scaly and feel like the Sahara.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my first box today. I'm actually shocked that the twistband ended up being my favorite item. I was excited for the Whish but there really wasn't a scent to it for me. I had convinced myself it would smell like Fruity Pebbles, darn high hopes.


 The first time I used it, I thought the same thing because I only used a little of it. Then the second time I was like WOAH (I think i used more or something)...but I think it smells like sweet tarts.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 26, 2013)

No box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 wow and it's almost april, smh. you should get points from them now.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got mine today!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 26, 2013)

Soooo... I was thinking of giving my Whish Shave cream to the boyfriend for his face.  He loves blueberries, it's his favorite froyo.

Has anyone given their dude the Whish?

I like the way it smells, sorta gourmand foodie.  If they had a lotion I'd probably slather it on... can I slather this on? !!?!!  And just leave it on, I mean I never quite got shaving cream...  What is it?  Some sort of super-fluffy lotion or is it a super-stiff soap like stuff.

Any ingredient nerds out there?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 26, 2013)

There is no way my husband would put that on his face hahaha. It leaves a gross film when you rinse it off. I can see razor burn happening. This reminds me I need to buy him more Jack Black...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow and it's almost april, smh. you should get points from them now.


 I wish, it takes a while because i'm in Germany. I was spoiled by February getting here in less than two weeks.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She is in Germany, it's take a while to get to her.


 Funny thing is I made an order on the BB shop and it got here in  about a week. Sometimes things get here super fast other times it takes a month or more. The good thing is BB extended my deadline to leave reviews and get points.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 27, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish, it takes a while because i'm in Germany. I was spoiled by February getting here in less than two weeks.


 oh i didn't realize that.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure if anyone is interested in reading this but my husband emailed it to me so I thought I would pass it along  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://lifehacker.com/5992574/we-are-katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-founders-of-birchbox-and-this-is-how-we-work


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 27, 2013)

> Thanks! Â Will not be 'blessing' boyfriend with the Whish. Â The Jack Black does look good with the Aloe, Sage &amp; Lavender... Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased my husband some for his Christmas stocking and he thought it was silly. Now he is addicted and understands why I love higher quality items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 27, 2013)

Off topic but today I recieved the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap that I nabbed via GrouponGoods. I am so excited to try it tonight. I don't think I've ever been so excited to wash my face! Thanks to the lovely ladies on this board for spreading the word on that deal. I had been eyeing it in the BB shop for quite some time... has anyone put the tip on the bottle to use and made a facial scrub out of it by adding a little sugar to a spoonful of the soap?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but today I recieved the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap that I nabbed via GrouponGoods. I am so excited to try it tonight. I don't think I've ever been so excited to wash my face! Thanks to the lovely ladies on this board for spreading the word on that deal. I had been eyeing it in the BB shop for quite some time... has anyone put the tip on the bottle to use and made a facial scrub out of it by adding a little sugar to a spoonful of the soap?


 ahhh I'm so jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed out on that promo cuz of the bf -.-' uuuuh the soap is pretty rough by itself, I wouldn't add sugar to it, but if you think your skin can take it, I say go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhh I'm so jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed out on that promo cuz of the bf -.-' uuuuh the soap is pretty rough by itself, I wouldn't add sugar to it, but if you think your skin can take it, I say go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I used it (sans sugar) and I have to say my face feels squeaky clean and smooth. I sort of wish this product was in a tube though vs. a pump. From what I read, the cleanser is very thick and has a "tar - like" consistency. I didn't get that from the first pump - it was watery. I wound up unscrewing the pump to get the "true" product out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it (sans sugar) and I have to say my face feels squeaky clean and smooth. I sort of wish this product was in a tube though vs. a pump. From what I read, the cleanser is very thick and has a "tar - like" consistency. I didn't get that from the first pump - it was watery. I wound up unscrewing the pump to get the "true" product out.


 I left mine for 5 mins today cuz I'm sick and not feeling like washing my face twice, mmm mine is gel-like ish


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left mine for 5 mins today cuz I'm sick and not feeling like washing my face twice, mmm mine is gel-like ish


Feel better!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I left mine for 5 mins today cuz I'm sick and not feeling like washing my face twice, mmm mine is gel-like ish


 Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but today I recieved the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap that I nabbed via GrouponGoods. I am so excited to try it tonight. I don't think I've ever been so excited to wash my face! Thanks to the lovely ladies on this board for spreading the word on that deal. I had been eyeing it in the BB shop for quite some time... has anyone put the tip on the bottle to use and made a facial scrub out of it by adding a little sugar to a spoonful of the soap?


 I'm supposed to receive mine today...can't wait to try it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Feel better!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear that, hope you feel better soon.


 thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel a tiny bit better today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yesterday I didn't even want to get up and write blog posts, I feel so bad cuz I haven't been posting stop, since I was traveling on Monday, cleaning on Tuesday and then super sick on Wednesday lol


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 29, 2013)

Quick question about the welcome boxes this month - 

Am I the only one who cannot review the twistband and the lipstick? The review box pops up, but it's blank, never loads. The other products were no problem...


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question about the welcome boxes this month -
> 
> Am I the only one who cannot review the twistband and the lipstick? The review box pops up, but it's blank, never loads. The other products were no problem...


 Maybe you should try to email them about it, they are pretty good in making those situations right.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question about the welcome boxes this month -
> 
> Am I the only one who cannot review the twistband and the lipstick? The review box pops up, but it's blank, never loads. The other products were no problem...


 nope. they told me to email them feedback. i had the same issue. they think it's "strange" that it's happening to us.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 29, 2013)

I had this problem too! When i emailed them the response did nothing to help fix the problem. I was surprised. They told me to try a different browser, which i had already done so i replied again with screenshots of the problem in different browsers.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had this problem too! When i emailed them the response did nothing to help fix the problem. I was surprised. They told me to try a different browser, which i had already done so i replied again with screenshots of the problem in different browsers.


 they gave me that response too. i gave them screenshots of me using chrome on my mac book at home, and internet explorer at work on a pc. they acted like it was weird.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 30, 2013)

Checked again today before I tried to email them, and they had fixed it already. Thanks!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 30, 2013)

Question!? Can you use more than one coupon in the BBshop? For example...if I have a benefit item, and get the free mascara does that mean I cant use a discount code or get a you pick 2??


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 30, 2013)

> Question!? Can you use more than one coupon in the BBshop? For example...if I have a benefit item, and get the free mascara does that mean I cant use a discount code or get a you pick 2??Â


 You can always get the pick two, but only one coupon code can be redeemed.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question!? Can you use more than one coupon in the BBshop? For example...if I have a benefit item, and get the free mascara does that mean I cant use a discount code or get a you pick 2??


 The Pick 2 is automatically free with any order over $25; you don't need a code.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't remember who posted the tip that Macadamia's website offers a sample of 6 products for less than $3 and free shipping! I order last week and got my Sample pack today!! I'm super excited. I have the repair mask but I want to try everything else! Here's a picture of everything they sent:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't remember who posted the tip that Macadamia's website offers a sample of 6 products for less than $3 and free shipping! I order last week and got my
> 
> Sample pack today!! I'm super excited. I have the repair mask but I want to try everything else! Here's a picture of everything they sent:


 Nice!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't remember who posted the tip that Macadamia's website offers a sample of 6 products for less than $3 and free shipping! I order last week and got my
> 
> Sample pack today!! I'm super excited. I have the repair mask but I want to try everything else! Here's a picture of everything they sent:


 Wow that's a lot of stuff!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the macadamia set as well off of that tip and I have fallen in love, especially with the shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't remember who posted the tip that Macadamia's website offers a sample of 6 products for less than $3 and free shipping! I order last week and got my
> 
> Sample pack today!! I'm super excited. I have the repair mask but I want to try everything else! Here's a picture of everything they sent:


 I didn't pay enough attention to that tip before - but you've convinced me!  Ordered just now!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How long did yours take to come in?


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't pay enough attention to that tip before - but you've convinced me!  Ordered just now!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How long did yours take to come in?


 i ordered one a bit back when it was mentioned and it took about 4 days from cali to FL for me.


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh! This is amazing, thanks to whoever gave the tip and thanks for posting the pics!  I'm going to go get a sample pack as well!

I love the hair mask, it's so luxurious and it makes my hair feel amazing!  I can't wait to try out the other products.

On a side note, I'm really getting irritated by the fact that Birchbox keeps sending out foil packets of products and dubbing them "deluxe" samples.  This is now the second brand I know that offers the same size "deluxe" samples for close to nothing on their site.  The other being "Miss Jessie".

So disappointed in BB.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 9, 2013)

> i ordered one a bit back when it was mentioned and it took about 4 days from cali to FL for me.Â





> I didn't pay enough attention to that tip before - but you've convinced me! Â Ordered just now!! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â How long did yours take to come in?


 I ordered on the 2nd and it came in yesterday! So it wasn't too bad! I have the repair mask and I love it which is what made me want to try the rest of the line. I true the leave in cream today and its wonderful. I feel like I used the repair mask but I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 9, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! This is amazing, thanks to whoever gave the tip and thanks for posting the pics! Â I'm going to go get a sample pack as well! I love the hair mask, it's so luxurious and it makes my hair feel amazing! Â I can't wait to try out the other products. On a side note, I'm really getting irritated by the fact that Birchbox keeps sending out foil packets of products and dubbing them "deluxe" samples. Â This is now the second brand I know that offers the same size "deluxe" samples for close to nothing on their site. Â The other being "Miss Jessie". So disappointed in BB.


 I agree. It's sad that I paid $3 and got more stuff than I did in my $10 Birchbox. However, I feel like the whole purpose of Birchbox is to be introduced and being able to try new samples. So they do meet that goal... I don't like to complain bc we all know we signed up for lol and I do love the service!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2013)

I would like someone to show me on the Birchbox site where it says deluxe samples. I have yet to see anything saying this, but people complain about it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would like someone to show me on the Birchbox site where it says deluxe samples. I have yet to see anything saying this, but people complain about it.


 It said it on the site once upon a time, but they changed it a while back.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

> It said it on the site once upon a time, but they changed it a while back.


 You used to also be able to request no foils.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would like someone to show me on the Birchbox site where it says deluxe samples. I have yet to see anything saying this, but people complain about it.


 It used to be front and center on their homepage.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 9, 2013)

> I would like someone to show me on the Birchbox site where it says deluxe samples. I have yet to see anything saying this, but people complain about it.


 Im not sure if you were referring to my post or the one above mine. Anyways... I try not to complain bc I do enjoy my subscription. But sometimes it does suck to get smaller samples than I do in other subscriptions for the same price. Now, your point makes sense bc their website does not say deluxe size. However, they do advertise it that way. Look what comes up when I search it in google...


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh ok. I was just wondering because I keep seeing that mentioned yet I never saw it on the site. I only joined in November.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## riversong13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally got my email and I'm severely disappointed :/ I'm getting Skin &amp; Co Body gel, Nexxus Hair youth renewal, strivectin eye wrinkle cream, youngblood anti-shine mattifier, and Weleda body lotion. I was soooo wanting the color change nail polish and the macaroons...changing my profile again!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Finally got my email and I'm severely disappointed :/ I'm getting Skin &amp; Co Body gel, Nexxus Hair youth renewal, strivectin eye wrinkle cream, youngblood anti-shine mattifier, and Weleda body lotion. I was soooo wanting the color change nail polish and the macaroons...changing my profile again! Â


 Did you mean for this to go in the April BB thread?


----------



## riversong13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ugh Yes...Argh lol


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. It's sad that I paid $3 and got more stuff than I did in my $10 Birchbox.
> 
> However, I feel like the whole purpose of Birchbox is to be introduced and being able to try new samples. So they do meet that goal... I don't like to complain bc we all know we signed up for lol and I do love the service!


 Yea, it's difficult to not complain sometimes when it's consistently disappointing, but I do agree with you, they definitely meet the goal of introducing people to new products.  I'm not usually one to complain but with all you lovely makeup-aholics (just like me) I feel I can! =)

Thanks again for posting about the sample pack!  I ordered mine and can't wait to get it!


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stefsteranne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, it's difficult to not complain sometimes when it's consistently disappointing, but I do agree with you, they definitely meet the goal of introducing people to new products.  I'm not usually one to complain but with all you lovely makeup-aholics (just like me) I feel I can! =)
> ...


 Ah so glad you agree!  I really do try to not complain.  And like I said they do meet the goal of introducing us to new products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Let me know how you like your sample pack of the Macadamia line.  I am in LOVE!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

My March BB just arrived I got:

  Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner 
Buy
 
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo 
Buy
 
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator 
Buy
 
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 
Buy
 
Madewell for Birchbox Nail Emery Board 
Buy
 
Sumita Color Intense Pencil 
Buy


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My March BB just arrived I got:
> 
> ...


 That's pretty decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's pretty decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love the eye liner its a pretty dark blue.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 17, 2013)

> I love the eye liner its a pretty dark blue.


 Ooh.. your box looks pretty nice! How does the Sumita perform? Good color and long lasting?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh.. your box looks pretty nice! How does the Sumita perform? Good color and long lasting?


 Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised by it. The color is a pretty navy blue, I swatched it in my hand and it didn't smudge after I rubbed it and lasted through a couple of hand washes. Oh and even the hubby liked the color lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

> Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised by it. The color is a pretty navy blue, I swatched it in my hand and it didn't smudge after I rubbed it and lasted through a couple of hand washes. Oh and even the hubby liked the color lol.


 Always a good and promising sign!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised by it. The color is a pretty navy blue, I swatched it in my hand and it didn't smudge after I rubbed it and lasted through a couple of hand washes. Oh and even the hubby liked the color lol.


 oh let's hope it works the same on your eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh let's hope it works the same on your eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope so! I'm going to try it with the blue eye shadow I got for Starlooks.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so! I'm going to try it with the blue eye shadow I got for Starlooks.


 Oh my goodness!  The second I saw you got a navy blue pencil I was like "oh I bet that would be awesome with the Starlooks shadow!" And you have it!  Pretty pretty please post pics of your look!


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so! I'm going to try it with the blue eye shadow I got for Starlooks.


Ohh nice. I bet that looks great.


----------

